# Forum About Russia Politics  Еще один сторонник Березовского вдруг отравился!

## Scorpio

Ну вот: на этот раз список мучеников-страдальцев (Рыбкин, Юшенков, Ющенко, Политковская ...) пополнил Литвиненко. Утверждается, что траванулся суси в японском ресторане, куда кто-то подмешал таллий. 
По-моему, быть платным провокатором Березы становится очень опасной профессией. Я бы на месте Закаева и прочих поскорей бы попросился назад в Россию. Там, в тюрьме, будет куда безопаснее: суси (с таллием или без) там точно не дадут.  :P

----------


## JJ

Кровавой гэбне - низачод. Плохо сработали товарищи.  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Кровавой гэбне - низачод. Плохо сработали товарищи.

 А может, так и было задумано...  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Чтобы было дискуссия, буду типичным западцом: 
И вы ещё подтверждаете, что государство не убывает критиков? Может, и в этот раз был какое-то ограбление? Сколько убийств нужны, чтобы вы поняли, что у вас серьёзные проблемы?  Если человек опасается критиковать свое государство, чем это режим лучше диктаторных?

----------


## JJ

> Чтобы было дискуссия, буду типичным западником

  

> И вы ещё подтверждаете, что государство не убывает критиков?

 Калинка, да на кой ляд государству дался этот критик? Государство это СИСТЕМА. Угрожать СИСТЕМЕ может только такая же СИСТЕМА. От отдельных критиков угрозы нет - они нафиг никому не нужны. Осюда можно сделать 4 вывода: 1. Этот *удак просто пиарится - в случае если он "просто критик". 2. Берёза - бандит, окружение его тоже бандитское. Разборки внутри банды. 3. Действительно работа "кровавой гэбни"- в этом случае критик действует в "атнти-российской системе", он солдат, ну что поделать, бывает... "вот пуля пролетела и ага.." ::  4. Прикололся повар - я недавно читал как в БургерКинг ребята почти год мочились, плевались и т.д в еду.... вычислили их случайно... в МакДональдс тоже такое бывает...
Так что только 1 шанс из 4 что это работа "гэбни". Однако у тебя, как у про-западника, ни единого сомнения в пункте 3 и даже не допускаются иные варианты. Это называется промывка мозгов.   

> Если человек опасается критиковать свое государство, чем это режим лучше диктаторных?

 Ага. На радио "Эхо Москвы" каждый день говорят об отсутствии свободы слова в России. Это даже не шутка.

----------


## JJ

Кстати, отравление таллием.... я читал про это в каком-то английском детективе... типично английское убийство, однако.  ::  Русские всё больше либо ледорубами, либо взрывают, или на худой конец колют зонтиками.  ::  А ещё захватывают дворцы ротой спецназа. Как там, кстати, Букингемский дворец ещё во власти королевы?  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Калинка, да на кой ляд государству дался этот критик? Государство это СИСТЕМА. Угрожать СИСТЕМЕ может только такая же СИСТЕМА. От отдельных критиков угрозы нет - они нафиг никому не нужны. Осюда можно сделать 4 вывода: 1. Этот *удак просто пиарится - в случае если он "просто критик". 2. Берёза - бандит, окружение его тоже бандитское. Разборки внутри банды. 3. Действительно работа "кровавой гэбни"- в этом случае критик действует в "атнти-российской системе", он солдат, ну что поделать, бывает... "вот пуля пролетела и ага.." 4. Прикололся повар - я недавно читал как в БургерКинг ребята почти год мочились, плевались и т.д в еду.... вычислили их случайно... в МакДональдс тоже такое бывает...
> Так что только 1 шанс из 4 что это работа "гэбни".

 А почему не продолжать список? 5: случайно яд падал из небесах 6: Его жена ревновала его сексуальные исходы 7: У него есть СПИД, но хочет умереть известным. Тогда получается только 1 шанс из 7!   ::  Серьёзно, читай, что ты сам писал! Полный бред!  ::  А твой третий никак не оправдается. Что нам известно (и я даже слышал о нем, до того как эта история распространилась), что он критик России. Он говорит плохие вещи о России. Это значит что надо убить его? Если Америка так делал, вся Европа погибла бы!    

> Однако у тебя, как у про-западника, ни единого сомнения в пункте 3 и даже не допускаются иные варианты. Это называется промывка мозгов.

 допускаются, если были! Вариант, что Thallium случайно оказался на суши из-за неосторожность повара, не ооооооочень уговаривает меня!   ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Чтобы было дискуссия, буду типичным западником      
> 			
> 				И вы ещё подтверждаете, что государство не убывает критиков?
> 			
> 		  Калинка, да на кой ляд государству дался этот критик? Государство это СИСТЕМА. Угрожать СИСТЕМЕ может только такая же СИСТЕМА. От отдельных критиков угрозы нет - они нафиг никому не нужны. Осюда можно сделать 4 вывода: 1. Этот *удак просто пиарится - в случае если он "просто критик". 2. Берёза - бандит, окружение его тоже бандитское. Разборки внутри банды. 3. Действительно работа "кровавой гэбни"- в этом случае критик действует в "атнти-российской системе", он солдат, ну что поделать, бывает... "вот пуля пролетела и ага.." 4. Прикололся повар - я недавно читал как в БургерКинг ребята почти год мочились, плевались и т.д в еду.... вычислили их случайно... в МакДональдс тоже такое бывает...
> Так что только 1 шанс из 4 что это работа "гэбни".

 - Какова вероятность встретить на улице динозавра?
- 50%: или встречу, или не встречу.

----------


## JJ

> А почему не продолжать список? 5: случайно яд падал из небесах 6: Его жена ревновала его сексуальные исходы 7: У него есть СПИД, но хочет умереть известным. Тогда получается только 1 шанс из 7!

 Авотхер! Используем бритву Оккама, отсечём лишнее. 5. Яд упал с небес - введение дополнительной сущности - небеса/боги - не катит. 6. Ревнивая жена - в любой стране проще развестись чем убить - тоже не аргумент. 7. СПИД и известность - это мой пункт №1 - идиотский PR.    

> Что нам известно (и я даже слышал о нем, до того как эта история распространилась), что он критик России. Он говорит плохие вещи о России.

 Да о России говорят плохо все кому не лень! Например USщенко, Сцукошвили-Окруашвили, Вайра Вобла-Водка, Качинские, недавно на ужине в Финляндии какой-то испанец чё-та там Путю предъявил.... чё, всех отравить? От них, кстати, вреда на порядок больше чем от Литвиненко.   

> допускаются, если были! Вариант, что Thallium случайно оказался на суши из-за неосторожность повара, не ооооооочень уговаривает меня!

 Я тебе предложил 4 прекрасных варианта. Это исходя из той информации что мы с тобой располагаем. Но тебя устраиват отравление "кровавой гэбнёй"....  ::  А для меня пока эти варианты - равноценны, пока не узнаю что-нибудь ещё.

----------


## laxxy

> Да о России говорят плохо все кому не лень! Например USщенко, Сцукошвили-Окруашвили, Вайра Вобла-Водка, Качинские, недавно на ужине в Финляндии какой-то испанец чё-та там Путю предъявил.... чё, всех отравить? От них, кстати, вреда на порядок больше чем от Литвиненко.

 Ой какой милый пост! Просто таки в рамочку и на стенку  ::  :: 
И эти же люди потом удивляются, почему же это "о России говорят плохо все кому не лень", и почему ни у кого с ней нет ни дружбы, ни уважения, ни доверия -- и не будет, пока подобные воззрения преобладают.

----------


## JJ

> и почему ни у кого с ней нет ни дружбы, ни уважения, ни доверия -- и не будет, пока подобные воззрения преобладают.

 У стран не может быть дружбы или уважения. У стран есть только собственные интересы, часто не совпадающие с интересами других. В этом случае уж кто сильнее тот и прав.  ::  Пока Россия более виновата чем права. Но всё меняется...  ::

----------


## Юрка

> И вы ещё подтверждаете, что государство не убывает критиков? ...Сколько убийств нужны, чтобы вы поняли, что у вас серьёзные проблемы?  Если человек опасается критиковать свое государство, чем это режим лучше диктаторных?

 Чтобы поддержать дискуссию:
По-моему Вы путаете разные вещи. Свобода слова, критика государства - это одно. Это идёт на пользу стране. 
А измена и работа против государства - это другое и на пользу ни одной стране они не идут. И ни одна держава не отказалась от специальных служб.
Что касается Литвиненко. Возможно что и он, и Политковская стали продуманными жертвами в чьей-то грязной игре с общественным мнением на западе. Скажите, кто реально получил политическую выгоду от этих смертей ?
А то, что у нас есть проблемы - мы знаем. Убежавшие из страны засранцы - одна из них. И отчего их так любит запад ? Невооружённым же глазом видно - засранцы.

----------


## Юрка

> И эти же люди потом удивляются, почему же это "о России говорят плохо все кому не лень", и почему ни у кого с ней нет ни дружбы, ни уважения, ни доверия -- и не будет, пока подобные воззрения преобладают.

 Да ладно, так уж никто не дружит. А Абхазия с Южной Осетией ?

----------


## Ramil

Господа, а почему к каждому убийству или покушению на убийство в нашей стране сразу примешивают политику? 
Я вообще не знаю, какой смысл в политических убийствах. Они обычно играют на руку жертве, а не палачу. Кроме же политических мотивов - существует ещё куча других. 
Люди, самая распространённая причина, по которой убивают в мире (не только в нашей стране) - это деньги. Банальные бабки, которые не смогли поделить. Я бы дал 90% на то, что Литвиненко просто решил присвоить себе не принадлежащие ему деньги (тогоже БАБа, к примеру).  
Вариант насчёт гэбни - какая-то топорная работа, товарищи. Гэбня всегда славилась своими ядами, которые распадаются в организме и 
не обнаруживаются при вскрытии. Более того - гэбня всегда славилась своим профессионализмом в этой области. Если уж и травила кого - так насмерть.  
Помимо экономических мотивов нельзя исключать и фактор сведения личных счётов, а так же, как ни странно - ревность супруги или ещё кого (из-за ревности в мире происходит убийств не меньше, чем из-за денег). 
Кроме того - факт отравления может быть банальным пиаром, рассчитанным именно на то, что всякие борцуны-либерасты заорали, что мол опять хороших людей власть мочит в сортире. 
Оставьте это дело полиции - пусть расследует. Мы всё равно правды не узнаем.

----------


## scotcher

> Он говорит плохие вещи о России. Это значит что надо убить его?

 или пошлите ему тюрьме:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/6165756.stm 
ты что, Винни! не знаеш ли ты, что слова опасны? 
(по крайней мере, опасны в выродившейся прото-фашистской банановой республике, типа России.)

----------


## Scorpio

> Чтобы было дискуссия, буду типичным западцом:

 Тогда уж *западником*...   

> И вы ещё подтверждаете, что государство не убывает критиков?

 Простите, прежде всего Литвиненко -- не "критик", а предатель. Ренегат. Таких, в принципе, ни одна разведка мира не прощает. 
Но в данном случае, как раз, мне не верится в причастность наших спецслужб по очень простой причине: возможности в Англии очень ограниченные, все-таки это не банановая республика. Если уж они так просто могут травить всех, кого нравится -- то почему они не убили того же Гордиевского, например? Или Резуна? Те, в отличие от Литвиненко, весьма конкретный и ощутимый ущерб нанесли. 
Так что, похоже, что отравителей надо искать именно в кругу английских друзей Литвиненко. Либо британские спецслужбы, либо окружение Березовского.   

> Может, и в этот раз был какое-то ограбление?

 Не понял: какое ограбление?   

> Сколько убийств нужны, чтобы вы поняли, что у вас серьёзные проблемы?

 А почему, если британского гражданина убили в Британии, это должно быть нашей проблемой?   

> Если человек опасается критиковать свое государство, чем это режим лучше диктаторных?

 Простите: "своим государством" для Литвиненко давно уж является UK. Его, насколько я понимаю, он не критиковал?

----------


## Scorpio

> Кстати, отравление таллием.... я читал про это в каком-то английском детективе... типично английское убийство, однако.

 Это вы про "Виллу 'Белый конь'" Агаты Кристи? Отличная вещь, кстати, одна из моих любимых...

----------


## Basil77

Надо просто задаться вопросом - кому это отравление выгодно? России, Путину, ФСБ? Отнюдь. Литвиненко слишком ничтожная фигура, чтобы из-за его устранения портить свой имидж в мире. Берёзе? Ещё как. Он просто решил одним махом убить двух зайцев - устранить чела, который стал ему по каким-то причинам мешать (либо действительно к нему в карман залез, либо просто знал лишнее), и заодно пропиариться лишний раз, показать всему миру как "кровавая гэбня" охотится за "борцом за идеалы свободы и демократии" и его сторонниками. Визг, который по этому случаю подняли западные СМИ и всякие "Эхи Москвы", заглотив наживку Берёзы, просто неприличен.

----------


## Basil77

> Чтобы была дискуссия, буду типичным западником (лучше: представителем Запада):
> И вы ещё утверждаете, что государство не убивает критиков? Может_ и в этот раз было какое-то ограбление? Сколько убийств нужно_чтобы вы поняли, что у вас серьёзные проблемы?  Если человек опасается критиковать свое государство, чем этот режим лучше диктаторских?

----------


## Basil77

> А почему не продолжить список? 5: случайно яд падал с небес_ 6: Его жена ревновала к его сексуальным похождениям 7: У него _ СПИД, но он хочет умереть известным. Тогда получается только 1 шанс из 7!   Серьёзно, прочитай, что ты сам написал! Полный бред!  А твой третий пункт ничем не оправдывается. Что нам известно о нём (и я даже слышал о нем, до того как эта история распространилась)? Что он критик России. Он говорит плохие вещи о России. Это значит что надо убить его? Если бы Америка так делала, вся Европа погибла бы!  
> Допускаются, если бы были! Вариант, что Thallium случайно оказался в суши из-за неосторожности повара, не ооооооочень убеждает меня!

----------


## Юрка

> И эти же люди потом удивляются, почему же это "о России говорят плохо все кому не лень", и почему ни у кого с ней нет ни дружбы, ни уважения, ни доверия -- и не будет, пока подобные воззрения преобладают.

 И обратное утверждение тоже верно:  Россия не будет доверять западу, пока ему ближе сволочи, пакастящие своей бывшей родине.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

блин, вы все даёте!   ::  
даже если убывают всех тех, кто вам (скажем так: патриотам) не нравятся, вы подтвердили бы что это какой-то другой человек, который имел что-то против него. Нет, никак это может быть ФСБ!   ::   
Я думаю, что ваше реакция просто такие, потому что вам надоели критика Путина из Запади. У него же нет недостаток. Почему вы не можете мириться с фактом, что ваше государство очень опасное для их противников. 
Вы говорите, что Литвиненко предатель и заслужил смерть, но упорно утверждает что это не может быть на заказе России/Путина (вряд ли,  другой член государства может спрятать от Путина что это было его заказ). Просто признайте, Россия убила предателя. Это же хорошо, разве нет?  
Вы знаете, сколько людей в Англии умерли от отравления Таллиумом? Не уж так много. Таллиум - вещь редкая, очень трудно достать. Поэтому, это просто глупость предлагать, что это что-то иначе покушения! В основном, самый разумный вариант - наверно правильный. 
Видно, что вам не нравился этот человек, но давай по-разумному обсуждать?  
Кто получил выгоду? Россия. Уже несколько раз видим, что Россия делает что хочет. Она же держава, и я не говорю, что это плохо. Это нормально. Если Путин и его окружение, представители России, думает, что один человек опасен, почему не убить его? Я не вижу никакие аргументов против этого, особенно если можно делать так, как никто не может доказать что это было они. Это для меня полная реальная возможность. Вы иначе думаете?   ::

----------


## Оля

> блин, вы все даёте!   
> даже если убьют всех тех, кто вам (скажем так: патриотам) не нравится, вы подтвердили бы, что это какой-то другой человек, который имел что-то против него. Нет, никак это не может быть ФСБ!    
> Я думаю, что ваша реакция просто такая, потому что вам надоела критика Путина с Запада. У него же нет недостатков. Почему вы не можете смириться с фактом, что ваше государство – очень опасное для своих противников. 
> Вы говорите, что Литвиненко предатель и заслужил смерть, но упорно утверждаете, что это не может быть заказом России/Путина (вряд ли_ другой член государства может спрятать от Путина, что это был_ его заказ). Просто признайте, Россия убила предателя. Это же хорошо, разве нет? 
> Вы знаете, сколько людей в Англии умерли от отравления Таллиумом? Не уж так много. Таллиум - вещь редкая, очень трудно достать. Поэтому, это просто глупость предлагать, что это что-то иное, чем покушение! В основном_ самый разумный вариант - наверно правильный. 
> Видно, что вам не нравился этот человек, но давайте по-разумному обсуждать? 
> Кто получил выгоду? Россия. Уже несколько раз видим, что Россия делает, что хочет. Она же держава, и я не говорю, что это плохо. Это нормально. Если Путин и его окружение, представители России, думает, что один человек опасен, почему не убить его? Я не вижу никаких аргументов против этого, особенно если можно сделать так, что никто не сможет доказать, что это были они. Это для меня абсолютно реальная возможность. Вы иначе думаете?

 Ну и страсти у вас тут кипят...  ::

----------


## Ramil

Калинка - "Таллиум" по-русски Таллий 
Применение 
Тaллий используют при изготовлении подшипников,легкоплавких сплавов и кислотоустойчивых сплавов (на основе свинца и олова). Сульфиды, селениды и теллуриды таллия используются в полупроводниковой технике. Таллий применяют главным образом в виде соединений. Монокристаллы галогенидов таллия используются для изготовления деталей в приборах инфракрасной техники. Водный раствор муравьино-малоновокислого таллия (жидкость Клеричи) широко применяется для разделения минералов по плотности. Амальгама таллия является наиболее низкотемпературным известным металлическим сплавом (tпл = −61 °C) и находит применение для заполнения низкотемпературных термометров и в качестве теплоносителя. Изотоп 201Tl используется в медицине для кардиологических исследований. Соединения таллия применяются в фотографии.  Таллий 
Так что Таллий не так уж и редок. 
Все эти патриотические и антипатриотические (да и вообще все разговоры о политике в отношении данного преступления, мне кажется, преждевременны).
Почему никто не хочет всерьез рассматривать версию покушения из-за денег? Какие аргументы в пользу политического заказа, кроме того, что Литвиненко является более-менее известной фигурой?

----------


## Юрка

> Видно, что вам не нравился этот человек, но давай по-разумному обсуждать? 
> Кто получил выгоду?

 Березовский Борис Абрамович. Циничный бывший математик. И вор, как считают в России. Он же пляшет сейчас на костях, не так ли ? А может он всю эту комбинацию и придумал ? Убить журналистку ко дню рождения Путина (западным наблюдателям нужны простые логические связи   ::  ), потом с выгодой пожертовать одной из своих пешек (полковником ФСБ) к саммиту России и ЕЭС.
А России выгоднее терпеть мерзавцев живыми и не мараться. Путин это понимает. Эмоции эмоциями, но он юрист и законность - его кредо.
Иначе бы генерала Калугина, сдавшего агентов, уже не было.

----------


## DagothWarez

> А России выгоднее терпеть мерзавцев живыми и не мараться. Путин это понимает.

 Это точно. Даже бандиты не убьют человека, если знают, что на них подумают. Например если он заявил на них в милицию, что они ему угрожали. 
А Путин что идиот, на свой день рождения журналистов убивать? Для чего? Какая цель?

----------


## scotcher

честно говоря, кажется мне что если бы Путин заказал ему, он уже был бы мертвым, а не лежа в больничной койке, дающей интервью.

----------


## Ramil

Первоначальная версия отравления Литвиненко не подтверждена  _Информация о том, что бывший офицер ФСБ Александр Литвиненко был отравлен веществом, содержащим тяжелый металл таллий, не подтверждается. Об этом сообщают информационные агентства со ссылкой на лечащего врача. По его словам, для установления истинной причины отравления необходимы дополнительные анализы. Бывший офицер ФСБ в настоящее время находится в одной из лондонских больниц с тяжелым отравлением. Его состояние остается критическим. Расследованием обстоятельств этого дела занимается антитеррористический отдел "Скотланд-Ярд"._  У Александра Литвиненко обнаружили признаки лучевой болезни  _Токсиколог Джон Генри, который занимается больным, в эфире телеканала «Sky News» сообщил, что россиянина могли отравить одним из радиоактивных изотопов талия. 
По мнению врача, это значительно усложнит процесс выздоровления. Ведь это вещество очень опаснл для костного мозга. 
Профессор Генри также предполагает, что Литвиненко подсыпали смесь из нескольких разных ядов. 
Сейчас дело расследует антитеррористическое подразделение Скотланд-Ярда. Заинтересовался ним и Госдепартамент Соединенных Штатов. Он запросил информацию об отравлении талием.  
Накануне Литвиненко, которого перевели в реанимацию, посетил еще один российский беглец в Лондоне - Борис Березовский. Он рассказал журналистам, что Литвиненко до сих пор считает, что его отравление организовано в Москве. 
Тем временем влиятельный британский журнал «The Daily Telegraph» сообщает, что в день отравления Литвиненко встречался с бывшим охранником Бориса Березовского Андреем Луговым. 
На этой встрече также присутствовал человек по имени Владимир, с которым Литвиненко не был знаком, - пишет газета, однако не раскрывает источник получения этой информации._ 
Если надо кого-то замочить - лучше всего для этого использовать огнестрельное оружие. Пуля между глаз убивает лучше таллия.
Да и организовать такое покушение проще (о скрытности не может быть и речи, из-за того, что яд выбрали уж очень экзотический).
А ещё проще было взорвать его автомобиль. 
Кроме того, даже если ФСБ захотело бы отравить Литвиненко - в арсенале этой конторы есть яды, которые действуют наверняка и не обнаруживаются при вскрытии. Больше всего симптомы при отравлении такими ядами походят на сердечный приступ.
При помощи них, в своё время, ещё КГБ устранил несколько человек. Что, у них яд закончился?
Такая экзотика говорит о непрофессионализме тех, кто это покушение организовал, поэтому версия кровавой гэбни, в данном случае мне кажется несостоятельной. 
Если ФСБ хочет кого-то убить - этот человек обычно не в состоянии давать никаких интервью после покушения.

----------


## BappaBa

> Вы знаете, сколько людей в Англии умерли от отравления Таллиумом? Не уж так много. Таллиум - вещь редкая, очень трудно достать. Поэтому, это просто глупость предлагать, что это что-то иначе покушения!

 Сегодня в Евроньюз передали, что по данным Скотланд-Ярда никаких подтверждений об отравлении Литвиненко таллием нет. Видимо, английский общепит подкачал. =)

----------


## JJ

А суси, которые Литвиненко ел, случайно не из рыбы фугу?

----------


## mishau_

Что вы спортите! Ему просто сделали зурабовскую вакцинацию от гриппа.  
М-м-м... скоро мы на Запад начнем еще и онищенковскую водку экспортировать. Ням-ням! Хотя... уже начали, вон прибалты в госпиталя табунами валят.

----------


## DagothWarez

> М-м-м... скоро мы на Запад начнем еще и онищенковскую водку экспортировать. Ням-ням! Хотя... уже начали, вон прибалты в госпиталя табунами валят.

 Давно ли прибалты стали Западом?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Давно ли прибалты стали Западом?

 Географически -- да  ::

----------


## Bisquit

If Russia realy killed traitors escaped abroad, Kalugin and Gordievsky were killed long time ago and Beresovsky were abducted, secretely brought to Russia and then jailed as Khodor. Litvinenko is so petty figure that  it is sheer nonsense to poison him just before EU-Russia summit.
The problem is that as soon as someone of Putin's critics is killed West always point the finger at Russia/KGB/Putin without any compelling arguments in favour for this version. Their arguments don't hold on water and when we in Russia hear these arguments we don't trust them even if we treat these arguments with open mind without any premonitions.

----------


## Basil77

> Честно говоря, мне кажется_, что если бы Путин заказал его, он _ был бы уже мертвым, а не лежал в больничной койке, дающий интервью.

 Точно. Устроили бы автокатастрофу или ещё что-нибудь в этом духе.   ::   Шутка.
Никто никогда никого не убивает из-за политики! Это полная чушь! Убивают только из-за бабок! Точнее из-за больших бабок (я имею в виду заказные убийства). Что касается способа, здесь явно просматриваются бандитские методы службы безопасности Березовского, очень неумело пародирующие методы государственных спецслужб.

----------


## Юрка

> ...методы службы безопасности Березовского, очень неумело пародирующие методы государственных спецслужб.

 Не знаю насколько они неумелы, но доза расчитана точно. Дающая интервью страдающая жертва - это для пропаганды эффективнее, чем молчащий труп.

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Basil77  ...методы службы безопасности Березовского, очень неумело пародирующие методы государственных спецслужб.   Не знаю насколько они неумелы, но доза расчитана точно. Дающая интервью страдающая жертва - это для пропаганды эффективнее, чем молчащий труп.

 Неумело в том смысле, что настоящие спецслужбы так никогда действовать не стали бы. Но это очевидно только для человека, хоть немного знающего их историю и методы работы. Для широкой же, а тем более западной публики, априори уверенной, что КГБ(ФСБ, СВР)=сатана, пиар-ход сделан исключительно профессионально, это нельзя не признать.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А суси, которые Литвиненко ел, случайно не из рыбы фугу?

 Суши напомнило мне историю с Ющенко. В день, когда его предположительно "отравили", господин Ю. (если верить новостям) откушал за обедом пельмени, молочный пудинг, арбуз и суши с коньячком.   ::  По-моему, сама по себе опасная смесь.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Точно. Устроили бы автокатастрофу или ещё что-нибудь в этом духе.    Шутка. Никто никогда никого не убивает из-за политики! Это полная чушь! Убивают только из-за бабок!

 вспоминается: 
Троцкий
Берия
Масхадов
Рафик харири
Йитшак Рабин
Джон Кеннеди
Паул Мкартней
Абрахам Линколн
и т.д. 
А тот аргумент, что он умер бы если Путин захотел, не совсем совершенный. Англия - не Россия, не можешь просто подойти к человеку, стрелять и уходить спокойно   ::  Тебя быстро поймут и узнают кто ты такой. Делать покушения в чужих стран сложновато. Я знаю, у меня личный опыт! Шутка.   ::  Серьёзно, просто смотри как ФСБ работает в России, и не странно подумать что им не всегда удаться (Беслан, Норд-Ост). 
Конечно не знаем - ничего не доказано, но это же очень подозрительно. А если вдруг сам Березовского убьют, что тогда?

----------


## JJ

Троцкий - Ок, политика.
Берия - политика + преступления.
Масхадов - деньги. Война приносила кучу бабок. И Берёзе, и Политковской, правозащитникам Ковалёву и Новодворской, и президенту Чечни Кадырову и его сыну (контроль денежных потоков из Москвы на восстановление Чечни)  и Бабицкому - этот журналист снимал казни российских солдат и продавал западным телеканалам, чтобы как он сам сказал "показать войну более выпуклой"... А с Масхадовым можно было вести переговоры и ДОГОВОРИТЬСЯ.
Рафик харири - х.з. кто такой.
Йитшак Рабин - Ицхак Рабин? - не знаю...
Джон Кеннеди - деньги. Кого-то он там сильно прижал, нефтяные компании или ещё кого...
Паул Мкартней - Пол Маккартни. А этого когда успели?  ::  Джона Леннона - просто маньяк, и кстати, очень вовремя. Как музыкант он себя исчерпал. Его последний концерт в Нью-Йорке - это просто ужас.
Абрахам Линколн - деньги. Конфедераты потеряли большие бабки - отток дармовой рабочей силы, а Северные штаты наоборот - приобрели дешёвую раб. силу.    

> А тот аргумент, что он умер бы если Путин захотел, не совсем совершенный. Англия - не Россия, не можешь просто подойти к человеку, стрелять и уходить спокойно   Тебя быстро поймут и узнают кто ты такой.

 И что? Ну узнают. В Швейцарии спокойно зарезан авиадиспетчер, убийца - Калоев, задержан. Докажи его связи с ФСБ, а? В Швеции убит Улоф Пальме - убийца не найден. В Швеции же убита премьер-министр Анна Линд - убийца пойман, но он тоже может быть завербован ФСБ. Так что можно и подойти, и убить, и даже быть не пойманным. Кстати, недавний захват школы в Германии - тоже ФСБ?  

> Конечно не знаем - ничего не доказано, но это же очень подозрительно. А если вдруг сам Березовского убьют, что тогда?

 Ага. Как там в "Винни-Пухе" - "Это "жжжж" не спроста!" Если же и убьют САМОГО Березовского - умер Ефим, да и хрен с ним. Нисколько не жалко.  ::

----------


## ST

who is mr. Литвиненко,anyway?   ::

----------


## JJ

> Никто никогда никого не убивает из-за политики! Это полная чушь! Убивают только из-за бабок! Точнее из-за больших бабок (я имею в виду заказные убийства).

 А большая политика это всегда большие бабки.

----------


## Юрка

> ...Серьёзно, просто смотри как ФСБ работает в России...

 Кажется Служба внешней разведки (СВР) узнала о том, что на этом сайте не все верят в её непричастность.   ::  
Вот её заявление: http://www.agentura.ru/Right?id=20061120204800

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Basil77  Точно. Устроили бы автокатастрофу или ещё что-нибудь в этом духе.    Шутка. Никто никогда никого не убивает из-за политики! Это полная чушь! Убивают только из-за бабок!   вспоминается: 
> Троцкий
> Берия

 Берия был расстрелян по приговору суда. Это не политическое убийство.   

> Масхадов

 Он был террористом, а не политиком. Немного некорректный пример.   

> Рафик харири

 Этого не знаю вообще.   

> Ицхак Рабин
> Джон Кеннеди
> Пол Мкартни
> Авраам Линкольн
> и т.д.

 Это не российские политики. А каким местом сюда Пол Маккартни притесался? Он же вроде певец, а не политик, к тому же жив вроде пока. Ты, может, с Джоном Ленноном его перепутал? Так это тоже не является политическим убийством, или ты не согласен?   

> А тот аргумент, что он умер бы если бы Путин захотел, не совсем совершенный. Англия - не Россия, нельзя просто подойти к человеку, выстрелить и уйти спокойно   Тебя быстро поймают и узнают кто ты такой.

 Для этого существуют автокатастрофы. Сердечные приступы и прочие несчастные случаи. К тому же Англия ничем не отличается от остального мира - соревнования ловкости преступника с ловкостью тех, кто его ловит. Если задасться целью - думаю - возможно всё.   

> Совершать покушения в чужих странах сложновато. Я знаю, у меня личный опыт! Шутка.   Серьёзно, просто смотри как ФСБ работает в России, и как ни странно - им не всегда удаться (Беслан, Норд-Ост).

 О неудачах секретных служб знают все, об их успехах не знает никто  ::  Понятно, что бывает всякое, но одно дело - контртеррорестическая операция с освобождением заложников, другое - ликвидация одного единственного человека. Убивать гораздо проще чем спасать. 
Сейчас невыгодно совершать политические убийства - они приносят очень мало пользы. Кроме того - человека можно "уничтожить" и не прибегая к насилию, что гораздо эффективнее. Можно уничтожить его репутацию, деловые и политические связи, лишить влияния и союзников. Кому нужна его жизнь?   

> Конечно мы не знаем - ничего не доказано, но это же очень подозрительно. А если вдруг самого Березовского убьют, что тогда?

 Я не буду сильно горевать, если с БАБом что-нибудь случится. Но, думаю, что он в полной безопасности. Он неоднократно кричал, что за ним идёт охота, но, мне кажется, это происходит только в его больном воображении. К сожалению, в Европе, и в частности - в Англии - любят прислушиваться к таким вот убогим личностям, принимая за чистую монету всё, что они говорят. 
Верить человеку, сделавшему миллионы на крови российских солдат в Чечне и обворовавшему государство, являющемуся преступником, находящимся в международном розыске  мягко говоря - неразумно. А если смотреть глубже - то сам факт того, что Англия его укрывает - свидетельствует об отношении той же Англии к России, к её законам.
Березовский - преступник, который должен сидеть в тюрьме.

----------


## Bisquit

Я думаю, что нам им не столько нужна голова Березы, сколько его деньги. Он был всех бдиже к Боре, а значит и наворовал всех больше.

----------


## Basil77

> Рафик харири  
> Этого не знаю вообще

 . 
Это бывший премьер Ливана. В его убийстве подозревают сирийские спецслужбы. Там, кстати, на днях очередного министра грохнули. Становится своего рода традицией, как у нас в отношении банкиров.   

> вспоминается:  
> Троцкий 
> Берия 
> Масхадов 
> Рафик харири 
> Йитшак Рабин 
> Джон Кеннеди 
> Паул Мкартней 
> Абрахам Линколн 
> и т.д.

 Хахаха!  ::  Насмешил! Сравнивать какого-то жалкого Литвиненко и руководителей государств! (Каким боком ты сюда бедного Пола Маккарти засунул, я вообще не понял. Если имелся ввиду Джон Леннон, то причём тут политика?) Изо всех кого ты перечислил, по чисто политическим соображениям был убит только Троцкий. Остальные из-за власти и опять же бабок в конечном счёте. Но убийство Троцкого было для Сталина делом принципа. У него были с ним личные счёты.  Да и вообще у Сталина были бандитские замашки. В молодости он грабежами занимался (в советских учебниках это называлось "экспроприировал экспроприаторов". Никогда не мог это выговорить  ::  ).
 Не скажешь же ты, что у Путина есть личны счёты к Литвиненко?  ::   И вообще, я склонен верить заявлению руководства СВР, что после ликвидации Бандеры ни КГБ, ни они такими вещами не занимались.

----------


## BappaBa

> Джона Леннона - просто маньяк, и кстати, очень вовремя. Как музыкант он себя исчерпал. Его последний концерт в Нью-Йорке - это просто ужас.

 Off  

> Концерт Леннона в Нью-Йорке был в 72-ом году (после этого он успел записать еще 5 дисков), а убили его в 80-ом. Неужели, из-за этого концерта его стоило убить еще в 72-ом? Возражаю! Активно!
> =)

----------


## Scorpio

> блин, вы все даёте!

 Даем, даем. Мы такие...  ::    

> даже если убывают всех тех, кто вам (скажем так: патриотам) не нравятся, вы подтвердили бы что это какой-то другой человек, который имел что-то против него. Нет, никак это может быть ФСБ!

 Стоп. Я не утверждал, что это "никак не может быть ФСБ"! В принципе, может быть (и за это я их даже не осуждаю).
Просто повторю, что это кажется мне маловероятным. Ну. прежде всего, кто бы мне объяснил, КАК они это сделали? Я еще понимаю, выстрел или взрыв... но подмешать кому-то яд в еду, так что этого никто не заметил?
Забавно, как они там все считают, что ФСБ просто всемогуще.  ::    

> Я думаю, что ваше реакция просто такие, потому что вам надоели критика Путина из Запади.

 (на Западе)
В принципе, не буду спорить, что "критика Путина" здорово надоела. Тем более, что "критика" в основном состоит из: 1) инсинуаций и клеветы; 2) попыток шантажа и угроз. Т.е. похоже, что Россия в современной западной мифологии занимает то же место, что и Советский Союз. Т.е. западной прессе просто нужен "образ врага".   

> У него же нет недостаток.

 Да есть, есть. Успокойтесь.  ::    

> Почему вы не можете мириться с фактом, что ваше государство очень опасное для их противников.

 Стоп. Кого вы называете "противниками"?
Например, враждебные России режимы? Так, таких много! И я не помню, чтобы Россия с кем-нибудь из них начала войну. (В отличие от некоторых других стран, правда?)   

> Вы говорите, что Литвиненко предатель и заслужил смерть, но упорно утверждает что это не может быть на заказе России/Путина (вряд ли,  другой член государства может спрятать от Путина что это было его заказ).

 На свете много людей, которых я считаю лично заслуживающими смерти -- но это не значит, что я сам хотел бы их убить (или отдать приказ об их убийстве, если б у меня была такая возможность)!   

> Просто признайте, Россия убила предателя. Это же хорошо, разве нет?

 "Признание -- царица доказательства?" Ха-ха.
Давайте исходить не из домыслов, а из фактов.
А факты такие: Литвиненко в день отравления ни с какими агентами ФСБ не встречался, а встречался он с каким-то сомнительным итальянцем, и с людьми Березовского. Спрашивается, кто из них агент ФСБ?   

> Вы знаете, сколько людей в Англии умерли от отравления Таллиумом? Не уж так много. Таллиум - вещь редкая, очень трудно достать. Поэтому, это просто глупость предлагать, что это что-то иначе покушения! В основном, самый разумный вариант - наверно правильный.

 Вообще-то, если верить Агате Кристи, *таллий* (так правильно) очень популярен в Англии как отрава для крыс, и его совсем не сложно купить. (Впрочем, она это писала довольно давно -- может, ситуация изменилась.)
А с тем, что это было намеренное отравление, никто и не спорит.   

> Видно, что вам не нравился этот человек, но давай по-разумному обсуждать?

 При чем тут "нравится-не нравится"?   

> Кто получил выгоду? Россия.

 Так объясните, в чем заключается полученная Россией выгода?   

> Уже несколько раз видим, что Россия делает что хочет.

 Ну, "несколько раз" -- это не много. Я вот, например, каждый день, видя телевизионные репортажи из Ирака, Афганистана, Ливана, убеждаюсь в том, что некоторые страны тоже делают что хотят -- и никто их почему-то за это не осуждает!   

> Она же держава, и я не говорю, что это плохо. Это нормально. Если Путин и его окружение, представители России, думает, что один человек опасен, почему не убить его? Я не вижу никакие аргументов против этого, особенно если можно делать так, как никто не может доказать что это было они.

 Есть аргументы морального плана -- они для вас ничего не значат?
Политика России в этом отношении четкая -- ликвидировать только террористов. Литвиненко (при всей моей нелюбви к нему) террористом я назвать все-таки не могу. Следовательно, не вижу причин, почему ради него Россия должна отказываться от своих принципов.   

> Это для меня полная реальная возможность. Вы иначе думаете?

 Думаю иначе. Почему -- объяснил выше.

----------


## JJ

> Off    
> 			
> 				Концерт Леннона в Нью-Йорке был в 72-ом году (после этого он успел записать еще 5 дисков), а убили его в 80-ом. Неужели, из-за этого концерта его стоило убить еще в 72-ом? Возражаю! Активно!
> =)

 Off Да за одну песню Йоко Оно, когда она подвизгивая пела с жутким акцентом "..Бразерз энд систерз...." абсолютно не попадая в тему... да их тогда обоих надо было грохнуть!  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Off Да за одну песню Йоко Оно, когда она подвизгивая пела с жутким акцентом "..Бразерз энд систерз...." абсолютно не попадая в тему... да их тогда обоих надо было грохнуть!

 Off  

> Йоку в топку, адназначна! =)
> Леннона, все равно, жалко...

----------


## DagothWarez

> Да за одну песню Йоко Оно, когда она подвизгивая пела с жутким акцентом "..Бразерз энд систерз...." абсолютно не попадая в тему... да их тогда обоих надо было грохнуть!

  Точно точно. Что за мания своих девок в студию тянуть. И вообще она страшная, кривая и дура.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Тот спысок я спешил писать (Пол Мкартни   ::   ::  ) не было про только российское убийство или про только политическое! Я хотел просто убеждать вам о том, что бывает убийство известных людей не из-за денег. А убийство Троцкого не политика?  ::      

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  даже если убывают всех тех, кто вам (скажем так: патриотам) не нравятся, вы подтвердили бы что это какой-то другой человек, который имел что-то против него. Нет, никак это может быть ФСБ!     Стоп. Я не утверждал, что это "никак не может быть ФСБ"! В принципе, может быть (и за это я их даже не осуждаю).
> Просто повторю, что это кажется мне маловероятным. Ну. прежде всего, кто бы мне объяснил, КАК они это сделали? Я еще понимаю, выстрел или взрыв... но подмешать кому-то яд в еду, так что этого никто не заметил?
> Забавно, как они там все считают, что ФСБ просто всемогуще.

  разве это так трудно?  Впрочем, интересно знать, что полиция в Англий делает. Надеюсь, мы узнаем больше чем с Политовоской... Знали же с кем он встретился!   

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Я думаю, что ваше реакция просто такие, потому что вам надоели критика Путина из Запади.   (на Западе)
> В принципе, не буду спорить, что "критика Путина" здорово надоела. Тем более, что "критика" в основном состоит из: 1) инсинуаций и клеветы; 2) попыток шантажа и угроз. Т.е. похоже, что Россия в современной западной мифологии занимает то же место, что и Советский Союз. Т.е. западной прессе просто нужен "образ врага".

 я тебя понимаю, скорпчик. Если приходили ко мне каждый день говорить мне в лицо, что моя страна плохая (Норвегия) и у нас плохое государство, мне тоже надоела. Поэтому, понимаю, что ваша первая реакция - доказать что плохого нету. А про "образ врага" ты не прав. У Запада хватает врагами. Россия сама заслуживала своей недовероннести. Разве Россия не отключила газ зимой в Украине? Разве не скрывали вначале беду с Курском? Разве все эти убийства журналистов или заключение в тюрьму журналисты хорошо влияет на мнение народа Запада? И вы ещё удивляетесь!  ::     

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Просто признайте, Россия убила предателя. Это же хорошо, разве нет?   "Признание -- царица доказательства?" Ха-ха.
> Давайте исходить не из домыслов, а из фактов.
> А факты такие: Литвиненко в день отравления ни с какими агентами ФСБ не встречался, а встречался он с каким-то сомнительным итальянцем, и с людьми Березовского. Спрашивается, кто из них агент ФСБ?

 А) не знаем кто его отравил. Он пошел в ресторан, мало ли кто там может быть агентом ЦРУ, ФСБ, Моссад и т.д. С кем человек встречался не всегда что-то значит...
Б) ФСБу нужно просто купить какого-то человека, а с этом итальянцем ничего не известно пока.    

> А с тем, что это было намеренное отравление, никто и не спорит.

 спорит, читай выше, я не могу всех одновременно ответить и знать кто писал что!   ::      

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Кто получил выгоду? Россия.   Так объясните, в чем заключается полученная Россией выгода?

 Сразу на вы, эх?   ::   Как это смерть Литвиненко не выгодно для России? Если он погиб бы, больше не будет его книги про грязные дела ФСБ и КГБ. Не говорю, что они правы или даже хорошие (я читал три главы его книгу - "Shield and Sword", но скучно было) , но тем не менее, люди читают их и делают плохие мнения России.   

> Уже несколько раз видим, что Россия делает что хочет.

  

> Ну, "несколько раз" -- это не много. Я вот, например, каждый день, видя телевизионные репортажи из Ирака, Афганистана, Ливана, убеждаюсь в том, что некоторые страны тоже делают что хотят -- и никто их почему-то за это не осуждает!

 Как это не осуждает?   ::  Все осуждают! Кто НЕ осуждает?   ::

----------


## DagothWarez

> Разве Россия не отключила газ зимой в Украине?

 Отключили и еще отключим, если башли платить не будут. Может нам на идиотские небоскребы не хватает.

----------


## laxxy

> то сам факт того, что Англия его укрывает - свидетельствует об отношении той же Англии к России, к её законам.
> Березовский - преступник, который должен сидеть в тюрьме.

 Чтобы российские суды и законы уважали где-то еще, нужно для начала начать уважать их в самой России  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Россия сама заслуживала своей недовероннести. Разве Россия не отключила газ зимой в Украине? Разве не скрывали вначале беду с Курском?

 Странные ты выбираешь примеры, калинка.  :: 
Что касается Украины - отключили, и правильно сделали. А то наши политики совсем потеряли связь с реальностью и жили в каком-то своем выдуманном мире (возможно, даже в ЕС).  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Россия сама заслуживала своей недовероннести. Разве Россия не отключила газ зимой в Украине? Разве не скрывали вначале беду с Курском?   Странные ты выбираешь примеры, калинка. 
> Что касается Украины - отключили, и правильно сделали. А то наши политики совсем потеряли связь с реальностью и жили в каком-то своем выдуманном мире

 Ну так они и до сих пор в нем живут, так называемое "отключение газа" тому доказательство  ::  Скоро будет вторая серия этой комедии, в этот раз с Белоруссией  :: 
Ну а насчет отравления -- наверное насчет одного вопроса все мы согласимся: будем надеяться, что настоящие виновники будут пойманы и предстанут перед британским судом.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

а умер Литвиненко. И теперь сомневается, что был отравлен таллий!  ::  Теперь не знают отчего умер!   ::   
А про газ, вы всё ещё не понимаете что это не хорошая реклама для России?   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> про газ, вы всё ещё не понимаете что это не хорошая реклама для России?

 Не знаю, хорошая или нет, но умные люди рекламе не верят.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Вот и я говорю! Запад верит эту рекламу!   ::  Не все могут быть умными! Посмотри на президента США например... Он бы поверил!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JJ

> Вот и я говорю! Запад верит эту рекламу!   Не все могут быть умными! Посмотри на президента США например... Он бы поверил!

 Ну и флаг ему в руки и барабан на шею...

----------


## Ramil

> Сразу на вы, эх?    Как это смерть Литвиненко не выгодна для России? Если он погиб бы, больше не было бы больше его книг про грязные дела ФСБ и КГБ.

 Ты даже не представляешь, насколько ФСБ плевать на книги, которые про неё печатают.

----------


## Юрка

> Разве Россия не отключила газ зимой в Украине?

 А что Россия должна была сделать по Вашему мнению ?

----------


## BappaBa

=)  *Россию не любят извращенцы и неудачники* 
По мнению американского журналиста, все усилия России понравиться Западу - бесполезны. Надо просто гордиться своей страной и не терять чувства юмора 
Чтобы поговорить об имидже России за рубежом, я знал, кому звонить. Главному редактору одного из самых хулиганских журналов в России, англоязычного издания The eXile Марку Эймсу. Слухи, что он один из самых русских американцев, проживающих в нашей стране, подтвердились через две секунды нашего разговора.  *Миф об опасной Москве* 
- Извини, эти е... пробки достали! Они меня, если честно, за...ли! - с сильным акцентом матерился американец. - О чем говорить будем? 
- Об имидже. Как бы Россию улучшить в глазах Запада...  
- Удачная тема! Я как раз фильм об этом снимаю. Пытаюсь разбить западные мифы о России.  
- Получается?  
- Не знаю. Мы над этой темой просто стебемся. На сценарий меня вдохновила встреча в США с одним известным дельцом из американского кинобизнеса. Я ему предложил прилететь со своими коллегами погостить в Москву. 
«Да ты что! - испугался он. - Нас же всех расстреляют!»  
Я ему пытался объяснить, что количество убийств в Москве гораздо ниже, чем в обычном американском городе. У вас, например, вполне нормально, если девушка в 3 часа утра ловит машину. В Америке об этом даже подумать страшно! Там на такое не решатся ни за что! В Москве можно вечером спокойно гулять по городу. Да, есть риск нарваться на преступника, но если вы так же прогуляетесь в США, шансов, что вас ограбят, намного больше. 
Целиком статья здесь: http://voffka.com/archives/2006/11/21/031415.html

----------


## Юрка

> Как это смерть Литвиненко не выгодно для России? Если он погиб бы, больше не будет его книги про грязные дела ФСБ и КГБ.

 Интересно, раскупались бы на западе книжки о добрых делах КГБ ?   ::  
Вы правы, выгода несомненная, но маленькая. 
И это сильно подпортило бы наши отношения с Великобританией. Как потом с королевой встречаться ? И нам бы не понравилось, если бы с Маркусом Вольфом (шефом Штази) в Москве что-нибудь случилось. Правда он грязью никого не поливал и вёл себя достойно (в отличие от наших бывших).

----------


## Scorpio

> Стоп. Я не утверждал, что это "никак не может быть ФСБ"! В принципе, может быть (и за это я их даже не осуждаю).
> Просто повторю, что это кажется мне маловероятным. Ну. прежде всего, кто бы мне объяснил, КАК они это сделали? Я еще понимаю, выстрел или взрыв... но подмешать кому-то яд в еду, так что этого никто не заметил?
> Забавно, как они там все считают, что ФСБ просто всемогуще.

 Мне кажется, что да, трудно. Отравить человека, да еще и так, чтобы он этого не заметил? Даже если это сделал тот, с кем Литвиненко в этот день обедал -- как он мог сделать это незамеченным? Я этого не представляю.
И, кстати, его внезапная смерть мне совершенно не нравится. Что-то здесь очень нечисто.   

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Я думаю, что ваше реакция просто такие, потому что вам надоели критика Путина из Запади.   (на Западе)
> В принципе, не буду спорить, что "критика Путина" здорово надоела. Тем более, что "критика" в основном состоит из: 1) инсинуаций и клеветы; 2) попыток шантажа и угроз. Т.е. похоже, что Россия в современной западной мифологии занимает то же место, что и Советский Союз. Т.е. западной прессе просто нужен "образ врага".

 Стоп. Начнем с того, что никто не утверждает, что в России ничего плохого нету! Посмотрите любой российский телеканал, почитайте любую российскую газету: увидите там бездну плохого о России, и никто не жалуется. 
Проблема, скорее, не в том, что пишут о России _плохо_ -- а в том, что пишут _глупо_ и _зло_. Причем злоба какая-то мелочная, а глупость -- совершенно беспредельная. Я не раз убеждался, что почти любую статью из западной прессы, в которой речь идет о России, можно уличить во лжи как минимум один раз.   

> А про "образ врага" ты не прав. У Запада хватает врагами.

 Хмм, с этим не спорю.  :: 
Вообще-то, читая западную прессу, я все время убеждаюсь, что у Запада вообще друзей нет, только враги и остались. 
При чтении западных газет у меня возникает впечатление, что мир устроен примерно так: очень хороший и одинокий запад (т.е. США и Западную Европу) окружили со всех сторон: 
-- *Россия*. Ну тут все понятно. Не буду продолжать.  ::  
-- *Китай*, понятно совершенно недемократический и не любящий западные ценности. А то, что это самая экономически успешная страна мира, и два миллиарда человек там живет все лучше и лучше -- так это еще хуже! Ну как можно жить так хорошо и при этом не любить западные ценности? Нельзя такое прощать.  ::  
-- *Исламский мир*. Тут тоже все ясно: они же все сплошные террористы! (Правда, большая часть исламских террористов вообще-то самим Западом и создана в свое время -- но об этом как-то не любят вспоминать.) 
-- *Средняя Азия* (Казахстан, Узбекистан, Киргизстан...) Они, конечно, тоже не хорошие. Трижды нехорошие: во первых, тоже исповедуют ислам, во-вторых, сохраняют хорошие отношения с Россией, в третьих, развивают отношения с Китаем. То же самое относится и к Индии. 
-- *Южная Америка*, где тоже все не очень хорошо. Своих северных соседей -- gringos -- тоже как-то не очень любят. Одна Венесуэла чего стоит! 
-- *Африка*, где все просто очень плохо... нищета, голод, и все все время умирают от СПИДа. И, несмотря на это, все равно не любят Запад (за что их даже приходится время от времени побомбить немножко). 
-- даже в *Восточной Европе* все как-то не гладко. Как-то они явно меньше стали любить Западную Европы с тех пор как к ней присоединились. И с чего бы это вдруг? 
Остались союзниками Запада: Израиль (на ближнем востоке) и Япония (на дальнем). Действительно, окружили.

----------


## Scorpio

> "Признание -- царица доказательства?" Ха-ха.
> Давайте исходить не из домыслов, а из фактов.
> А факты такие: Литвиненко в день отравления ни с какими агентами ФСБ не встречался, а встречался он с каким-то сомнительным итальянцем, и с людьми Березовского. Спрашивается, кто из них агент ФСБ?

 Совершенно согласен с одним: мы ничего достоверно не знаем. И видно, что сторонники Литвиненко как-то явно темнят. 
Насчет пункта Б: вы действительно считаете, что это так просто? Вы считаете, что агенты ФСБ могут запросто прийти к какому-то человеку, и предложить ему, скажем, подмешать Литвиненко яд (вопрос о том, КАК это сделать технически мы обойдем...) -- и этот человек отправится Литвиненко травить (вместо того, чтобы пойти в полицию с доносом).   

> А с тем, что это было намеренное отравление, никто и не спорит.

 Я с этим не спорил. Самое смешное, что в свете последних событий уже готов поспорить. Если уж сами врачи в Лондоне утверждают, что это никакой не таллий -- кому верить?   

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Кто получил выгоду? Россия.   Так объясните, в чем заключается полученная Россией выгода?

 Так я всегда с собеседниками на "вы". Если кому-то и "тыкал" -- так только непреднамеренно.  ::    

> Как это смерть Литвиненко не выгодно для России?

 Да вот так: не выгодна абсолютно. И уж, тем более, убивать накануне очередного Европейского саммита на самом верху... да вы что, думаете что в Кремле полные идиоты сидят?  ::    

> Если он погиб бы, больше не будет его книги про грязные дела ФСБ и КГБ. Не говорю, что они правы или даже хорошие (я читал три главы его книгу - "Shield and Sword", но скучно было) , но тем не менее, люди читают их и делают плохие мнения России.

  ::  
Так вы сами говорите, что его книги -- откровенное убожество. Ну, где логика? Если уж кого-то убивать за то, что "пишет плохо о России", то начать стоило бы с журналистов некоторых западных газет. То что они пишут -- такие же антирусские фальшивки, с убедительностью -- так же плохо, но их, по крайней мере, читают, в отличие от писаний Литвиненко.
Совершенно очевидно, что его убийство может только привлечь внимание к его книгам, т.е. сделать то, что России совершенно не нужно. Раньше, любой человек почитав бред Литвиненко, сказал бы только "Какой бездоказательный бред!". А теперь скажет "Это бред, притом бездоказательный -- но, с другой стороны, Литвиненко ведь за что-то убили?" Где же здесь выгода для России? Однозначно видна выгода только для ее врагов. 
Кстати, вы в курсе того, что Литвиненко всерьез обвинял именно Российские власти в организации террористических актов в Америке?  ::    

> Уже несколько раз видим, что Россия делает что хочет.

  

> Ну, "несколько раз" -- это не много. Я вот, например, каждый день, видя телевизионные репортажи из Ирака, Афганистана, Ливана, убеждаюсь в том, что некоторые страны тоже делают что хотят -- и никто их почему-то за это не осуждает!

 Верно, многие осуждают... что совершенно не мешает тем, кто развязал эти войны, их продолжать.

----------


## Basil77

> Ну так они и до сих пор в нем живут, так называемое "отключение газа" тому доказательство  Скоро будет вторая серия этой комедии, в этот раз с Белоруссией

 Ты немного не понял. Насколько я помню, *gRomoZeka* из Киева, и под словом "наши" она, скорее всего, имела ввиду украинских политиков.   ::

----------


## laxxy

> Я ему пытался объяснить, что количество убийств в Москве гораздо ниже, чем в обычном американском городе. У вас, например, вполне нормально, если девушка в 3 часа утра ловит машину. В Америке об этом даже подумать страшно! Там на такое не решатся ни за что!

 LOL.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  Ну так они и до сих пор в нем живут, так называемое "отключение газа" тому доказательство  Скоро будет вторая серия этой комедии, в этот раз с Белоруссией    Ты немного не понял. Насколько я помню, *gRomoZeka* из Киева, и под словом "наши" она, скорее всего, имела ввиду украинских политиков.

 А, ну с украинскими тоже бывает весело, хотя ваши и прикольнее.
Интересно, белорусам тоже будут клоунов с зажигалками по телевизору показывать?  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Ты немного не понял. Насколько я помню, *gRomoZeka* из Киева, и под словом "наши" она, скорее всего, имела ввиду украинских политиков.

 Да, действительно, я имела в виду украинских политиков. Просто неясно выразилась.

----------


## Basil77

> Интересно, белорусам тоже будут клоунов с зажигалками по телевизору показывать?

 Белорусам будут показывать по ящику в основном то же, что и нам. Я был недавно в Витебске и самые популярные каналы там - это российские ОРТ, РТР и НТВ, единственная разница - новости идут с белорусским переводом и реклама местная.

----------


## Ramil

A rather biased article, but still interesting... Необъяснимая смерть 
2Kalinka - special for you   ::

----------


## Basil77

> =)  *Россию не любят извращенцы и неудачники* 
> По мнению американского журналиста, все усилия России понравиться Западу - бесполезны. Надо просто гордиться своей страной и не терять чувства юмора 
> Чтобы поговорить об имидже России за рубежом, я знал, кому звонить. Главному редактору одного из самых хулиганских журналов в России, англоязычного издания The eXile Марку Эймсу. Слухи, что он один из самых русских американцев, проживающих в нашей стране, подтвердились через две секунды нашего разговора.  *Миф об опасной Москве* 
> - Извини, эти е... пробки достали! Они меня, если честно, за...ли! - с сильным акцентом матерился американец. - О чем говорить будем? 
> - Об имидже. Как бы Россию улучшить в глазах Запада...  
> - Удачная тема! Я как раз фильм об этом снимаю. Пытаюсь разбить западные мифы о России.  
> - Получается?  
> - Не знаю. Мы над этой темой просто стебемся. На сценарий меня вдохновила встреча в США с одним известным дельцом из американского кинобизнеса. Я ему предложил прилететь со своими коллегами погостить в Москву. 
> «Да ты что! - испугался он. - Нас же всех расстреляют!»  
> ...

 Я бы не стал ссылаться на этого извращенца. Вся его так называемая "журналистcкая" деятельность в России сводится к написанию подобных статеек:  http://www.exile.ru/2005-March-25/feature_story.html http://www.exile.ru/2006-February-10...ine_hours.html

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  =)  *Россию не любят извращенцы и неудачники*   Я бы не стал ссылаться на этого извращенца. Вся его так называемая "журналистcкая" деятельность в России сводится к написанию подобных статеек:  http://www.exile.ru/2005-March-25/feature_story.html http://www.exile.ru/2006-February-10...ine_hours.html

 LOL.
He should really stick to his field reporting job. it would be a pity to waste such talent on stupid political commentary.

----------


## Basil77

> LOL.
> He should really stick to his field reporting job. it would be a pity to waste such talent on stupid political commentary.

   ::

----------


## mishau_

Я придумал эпиграф к теме этой ветки: 
Глядя на усилия Скотланд-Ярда, начинаешь понимать почему англичанам пришлось выдумать Шерлока Холмса.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Ладно, ребята, сдаюсь!   ::   
Я, кончено, знаю чуть-чуть больше о России чем многие из Запада, и знаю, что всё не так, как пишется в западных газетах. Но мне кажется, что вы спорите на всё, даже когда пишут правду. Это, кончено, нормально, но осторожно, а то вы станете верить всё вы сами говорите, только потому, что это наоборот того, что запад думает. Это опасно. А прекрати сейчас же читать западные газеты, которые никто кроме Березовского читают! А то, вы думаете, что все в западе такие, и думают только самым плохим образом о России. Это неправда. Точка ру. 
Что-то не так с Литвиненко, это мы все знаем. Кто и за что его убил и как, тоже не знаем.  
А вы видели новый дом ГРУ?

----------


## DagothWarez

> А вы видели новый дом ГРУ?

 Видел ли я. Да я оттуда прям щаз и пишу.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

не только у нас спорят!   ::    http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/6183704.stm 
читая это, я почти готов изменить свое мнение!   ::

----------


## Юрка

> ...Но мне кажется, что вы спорите на всё, даже когда пишут правду.

 Мне тоже так кажется   ::    

> ...А вы видели новый дом ГРУ?

 Профессиональный интерес ?  ::

----------


## Scorpio

> Ладно, ребята, сдаюсь!

 Это вы как-то рано...  ::    

> Я, кончено, знаю чуть-чуть больше о России чем многие из Запада, и знаю, что всё не так, как пишется в западных газетах. Но мне кажется, что вы спорите на всё, даже когда пишут правду. Это, кончено, нормально, но осторожно, а то вы станете верить всё вы сами говорите, только потому, что это наоборот того, что запад думает. Это опасно.

 Разве кто-то здесь спорил только "из чувства противоречия"?   

> А прекрати сейчас же читать западные газеты, которые никто кроме Березовского читают! А то, вы думаете, что все в западе такие, и думают только самым плохим образом о России. Это неправда. Точка ру.

 Надеюсь, что это так...   

> Что-то не так с Литвиненко, это мы все знаем. Кто и за что его убил и как, тоже не знаем.

 Что с этим делом что-то очень "не так", я как раз не спорю.
Предлагаю вернуться к этой теме, тем более, что в свете новых событий сразу возникает несколько вопросов: 
1) Теперь следствие утверждает, что Литвиненко был отравлен Полонием-210 (Po-210). Это уже установлено точно? 
2) Что еще интереснее, утверждают, что "следы Полония" обнаружены в трех местах. Что это значит: что его отравили три раза подряд  ::  ? Или имеется в виду что-то другое? И что это за загадочные "следы", если уж на то пошло? 
3) Что это за загадочное "предсмертное" заявление? Если он подписал его 21-го числа вечером, то почему о нем молчали 2-3 дня? И есть ли вообще свидетели того, что он его действительно подписывал? 
4) Наконец, самый главный вопрос: если он действительно был отравлен 1-го ноября, то почему об этом молчали столько времени? 
Вот вопросы, на которые мне лично хотелось бы услышать ответ. А вам?   

> А вы видели новый дом ГРУ?

 Видел конечно, в новостях по ОРТ. Мне понравился. Наверное, неплохо там работать.  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Я бы не стал ссылаться на этого извращенца.

 Согласен. Просто, в таком бездоказательном споре эта статья как раз подходила из разряда "враг моего врага - мой друг" =)

----------


## mishau_

Вчера была интересная передача про взаимопонимание Запада и России. В дискуссии учавствовали Канчаловский, Говорухин, Лужков и Аксёнов. Самыми трезвыми я нашел мысли Аксёнова, я их полностью разделяю. Довольно прагматично выглядел Лужков, чувствуется подход бизнесмена , живущего по понятиям. Ну а Говорухин - вообще засранец (да простят мне это слово).

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Что с этим делом что-то очень "не так", я как раз не спорю.
> Предлагаю вернуться к этой теме, тем более, что в свете новых событий сразу возникает несколько вопросов: 
> 1) Теперь следствие утверждает, что Литвиненко был отравлен Полонием-210 (Po-210). Это уже установлено точно? 
> 2) Что еще интереснее, утверждают, что "следы Полония" обнаружены в трех местах. Что это значит: что его отравили три раза подряд  ? Или имеется в виду что-то другое? И что это за загадочные "следы", если уж на то пошло? 
> 3) Что это за загадочное "предсмертное" заявление? Если он подписал его 21-го числа вечером, то почему о нем молчали 2-3 дня? И есть ли вообще свидетели того, что он его действительно подписывал? 
> 4) Наконец, самый главный вопрос: если он действительно был отравлен 1-го ноября, то почему об этом молчали столько времени? 
> Вот вопросы, на которые мне лично хотелось бы услышать ответ. А вам?

 2) Не знаю насколько это была правда, но раньше тоже сообщили, что в его желудке были какие-то предметы (три по-моему). Но я не слышал ничего больше о них, кроме что может он глотал какие-то пакетики... А что Полония обнаружили в разные места может значит что отвратитель были в тех местах. 
3) Это не загадочно, он подписал пока у него были силы, чтобы заявлять в случае его смерти. Какое-то завещание 
4) Это тоже не так загадочно. Они же не знали почему ему было плохо изначала и долго не знали. Зачем объявить что-то, когда это может быть обычный грипп? 
Я думаю, что даже если Скотланд Йард узнает правду, мы никогда не узнаем его...   ::     

> Вчера была интересная передача про взаимопонимание Запада и России. В дискуссии учавствовали Канчаловский, Говорухин, Лужков и Аксёнов. Самыми трезвыми я нашел мысли Аксёнова, я их полностью разделяю. Довольно прагматично выглядел Лужков, чувствуется подход бизнесмена , живущего по понятиям. Ну а Говорухин - вообще засранец (да простят мне это слово).

 Никогда не слышал про этих людей, можешь писать какие именно мысли Аксёнов дал?

----------


## JJ

http://www.unitednuclear.com/isotopes.htm 
Полоний 210 оказывается есть в свободной продаже! В США, кстати....  ::

----------


## Ramil

> http://www.unitednuclear.com/isotopes.htm 
> Полоний 210 оказывается есть в свободной продаже! В США, кстати....

 А я уже думал найти по-дешевке U-235 или Pu-239  ::

----------


## Scorpio

> 2) Не знаю насколько это была правда, но раньше тоже сообщили, что в его желудке были какие-то предметы (три по-моему). Но я не слышал ничего больше о них, кроме что может он глотал какие-то пакетики...

 Да я помню, было такое сообщение. Вообще, это тоже странно, но, возможно, это было обследование какое-то.
Кстати, мне еще встречалось утверждение, что в больнице Литвиненко подвергался какой-то химиотерапии?! Потом это нигде и никем не повторялось.   

> А что Полония обнаружили в разные места может значит что отвратитель были в тех местах.

 Значит, отравитель во всех местах, где побывал, оставлял немножко полония? Кусочек полония здесь, кусочек там... Даже не смешно получается.  ::  
И главное: непонятно, что это за "следы"? Я ведь, вообще-то, со школы еще помню немного химию...  :: 
Полоний-210 (Po-210) -- практически чистый *альфа-излучатель*. Что это означает? Означает, что в процессе радиоактивного распада он превращается в свинец-206 (Pb-206), который вообще не радиоактивен.
Ну, строго говоря, образуется еще гелий (альфа-частицы -- это ядра гелия и есть). Но в _ничтожно малых количествах_, к тому же, будучи газом, он немедленно испаряется. Поэтому остается вопрос: о каких именно "следах полония" идет речь (и почему этих следов всем так следует бояться)?   

> 4) Это тоже не так загадочно. Они же не знали почему ему было плохо изначала и долго не знали. Зачем объявить что-то, когда это может быть обычный грипп?

 Что же получается: две недели он пролежал в больнице, и врачи не могли даже определить, грипп у него или нет? Простите -- не думаю что британские врачи *настолько* плохие! 
Нет, мне упорно кажется, что здесь что-то пытаются скрыть, и скорее всего -- настоящую дату его отравления. Откуда мы знаем, что это произошло 1 ноября? Может, за несколько дней до (или после)?   

> Я думаю, что даже если Скотланд Йард узнает правду, мы никогда не узнаем его...

 Ну уж слишком вы пессимистичны!
Хотя, мне кажется интересным, что тон статей в западной прессе в последние два-три дня резко изменился: даже начали намекать, что он сам мог себя отравить, чтобы только досадить Путину. Вот уж в это мне верится плохо!  :: 
Нет уж, думаю, что теперь замять это историю не удастся, даже если сами британские власти это очень захотят. Правда все равно всплывет. Вы слышали, что эти самые "следы полония" уже и офисе Березовского обнаружили? Чувствую, если поискать там как следует, мы узнаем, и кто убийство Политковской организовывал, и вообще много интересного.

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by JJ  http://www.unitednuclear.com/isotopes.htm 
> Полоний 210 оказывается есть в свободной продаже! В США, кстати....    А я уже думал найти по-дешевке U-235 или Pu-239

 Неужто нет? Ну, значит бизнесмены из Ирана, Северной Кореи и некоторых арабских стран уже скупили все складские запасы.  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Видел ли я. Да я оттуда прям щаз и пишу.

 Здравия желаю, товарищ полковник !
Не узнал - богатым будете...   ::

----------


## Basil77

> Ладно, ребята, сдаюсь!    
> Я, конечено, знаю чуть-чуть больше о России, чем многие с Запада, и знаю, что всё не так, как пишется в западных газетах. Но мне кажется, что вы спорите в ответ на всё, даже когда пишут правду. Это, конечено, нормально, но осторожно, а то вы станете верить всему, что вы сами говорите, только потому, что это противоречит тому, что запад думает. Это опасно. А прекратите сейчас же читать западные газеты, которые никто, кроме Березовского, не читает! А то_ вы думаете, что все на западе такие, и думают только самым плохим образом о России. Это неправда. Точка ру. 
> Что-то не так с Литвиненко, это мы все знаем. Кто и за что его убил и как, тоже не знаем.  
> А вы видели новый дом ГРУ?

 Кстати, Калинка, ГРУ - это Главное разведывательное управление Генштаба минобороны России. Если ты упомянул ГРУ в контексте топика, то тогда уж тут скорее замешана СВР - Служба внешней разведки. Это политическая разведка, бывшее 1-е управление КГБ. Как в 3-ем Рейхе, помнишь? Абвер - Канарис (военная разведка), СД - Шелленберг (политическая разведка).   ::

----------


## Юрка

> ...Разве не скрывали вначале беду с Курском?

 Беда с Курском касалась только нас. Нет повода использовать её в своей пропаганде.

----------


## Юрка

> ...Разве Россия не отключила газ зимой в Украине?

 Надо было делом заниматься и вовремя заключать с нами договор о поставках, а не аппелировать к общественному мнению "запада". А Вы там тоже молодцы, поддаётесь на любые разводки.  ::

----------


## Lampada

::     ::   Россия на третьем месте (после Ирака и Алжира) по количеству погибших журналистов.  http://www.press-attache.ru/ArticlePrint.aspx/news/2857

----------


## JJ

> Россия на третьем месте (после Ирака и Алжира) по количеству погибших журналистов.

 Лампада, есть ложь, есть бессовестная ложь, а есть статистика. Там выборка за 15 лет - т.е. в России за последние 15 лет погибало по  2.8 журналиста в год. А в Ираке все 78 журналистов погибли за последние 4 года - почти по 20 в год...

----------


## Scorpio

> Россия на третьем месте (после Ирака и Алжира) по количеству погибших журналистов.  http://www.press-attache.ru/ArticlePrint.aspx/news/2857

 С одной стороны -- это грустно, а с другой -- по своему отрадно. Т.к. свидетельствует, что российские журналисты, по крайней мере, работают, т.е. их *есть за что убивать*. Ничуть не удивительно, что на Западе, с полностью послушной и управляемой прессой, журналистов не убивают (когда содержание статьи *всегда* известно после прочтения заголовка -- ясно, что убивать ее автора просто не за что.  ::  )

----------


## Юрка

> Россия на третьем месте (после Ирака и Алжира) по количеству погибших журналистов.

 А по количеству застреленных президентов ?..  ::

----------


## mishau_

А я еще один слоган придумал, для западных журналистов.  *Ответим на происки русских агентов, убийством Милошивича!*

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  А что Полония обнаружили в разные места может значит что отвратитель были в тех местах.   Значит, отравитель во всех местах, где побывал, оставлял немножко полония? Кусочек полония здесь, кусочек там... Даже не смешно получается.

 Нет, это значит что не можешь скрывать радиоактивные следы. Но насколько я понимаю, эти места были где Литвиненко сам был. Поэтому легко знать, когда его отравили, судя где началось следство!    

> И главное: непонятно, что это за "следы"? Я ведь, вообще-то, со школы еще помню немного химию... 
> Полоний-210 (Po-210) -- практически чистый *альфа-излучатель*. Что это означает? Означает, что в процессе радиоактивного распада он превращается в свинец-206 (Pb-206), который вообще не радиоактивен.
> Ну, строго говоря, образуется еще гелий (альфа-частицы -- это ядра гелия и есть). Но в _ничтожно малых количествах_, к тому же, будучи газом, он немедленно испаряется. Поэтому остается вопрос: о каких именно "следах полония" идет речь (и почему этих следов всем так следует бояться)?

 Думаю, что бояться "следов" незачем, но если там были следы - значит там был радиоактивный материал. И это причина бояться (то есть, лучше пойти к врачу и подтвердить, что не и ты получил радиоактивный материал в больших дозах)   

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  4) Это тоже не так загадочно. Они же не знали почему ему было плохо изначала и долго не знали. Зачем объявить что-то, когда это может быть обычный грипп?   Что же получается: две недели он пролежал в больнице, и врачи не могли даже определить, грипп у него или нет? Простите -- не думаю что британские врачи *настолько* плохие!

 Конечно, грипп был простой пример, но если человеку плохо, будешь сразу измерить сколько радиоактивных материалов в его моче? Пока не знаешь что было, тогда уж лучше молчать.   

> Нет, мне упорно кажется, что здесь что-то пытаются скрыть, и скорее всего -- настоящую дату его отравления. Откуда мы знаем, что это произошло 1 ноября? Может, за несколько дней до (или после)?

 А почему же? Не надо делать сложности где простое объяснение найдется (смотрите выше)   ::     

> Хотя, мне кажется интересным, что тон статей в западной прессе в последние два-три дня резко изменился: даже начали намекать, что он сам мог себя отравить, чтобы только досадить Путину. Вот уж в это мне верится плохо! 
> Нет уж, думаю, что теперь замять это историю не удастся, даже если сами британские власти это очень захотят. Правда все равно всплывет. Вы слышали, что эти самые "следы полония" уже и офисе Березовского обнаружили? Чувствую, если поискать там как следует, мы узнаем, и кто убийство Политковской организовывал, и вообще много интересного.

 Вот видите! У нас не одна пропаганда в прессе  :: 
Бывший вице-президент США однажды сказал: Вы (народ) знаете только 1 % о чем происходить в мире...   ::  Поэтому, думаю, что чистую правду мы никогда не узнаем!   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Кстати, Калинка, ГРУ - это Главное разведывательное управление Генштаба минобороны России. Если ты упомянул ГРУ в контексте топика, то тогда уж тут скорее замешана СВР - Служба внешней разведки. Это политическая разведка, бывшее 1-е управление КГБ. Как в 3-ем Рейхе, помнишь? Абвер - Канарис (военная разведка), СД - Шелленберг (политическая разведка).

 Нет, не помню   ::  Я не настолько старый! 
Спасибо за исправления!

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Basil77  Кстати, Калинка, ГРУ - это Главное разведывательное управление Генштаба минобороны России. Если ты упомянул ГРУ в контексте топика, то тогда уж тут скорее замешана СВР - Служба внешней разведки. Это политическая разведка, бывшее 1-е управление КГБ. Как в 3-ем Рейхе, помнишь? Абвер - Канарис (военная разведка), СД - Шелленберг (политическая разведка).     Нет, не помню   Я не настолько старый! 
> Спасибо за исправления!

   ::  Я просто видел на твоём сайте фотографию Штирлица и решил, что ты смотрел "Семнадцать мгновений весны". Поэтому и спросил "помнишь?".   ::

----------


## Alexander

> не только у нас спорят!     http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/6183704.stm 
> читая это, я почти готов изменить свое мнение!

 http://www.guardian.co.uk/comment/st...957680,00.html
Yeah... often readers are more adequate than authors)). I liked some of the comments a lot. For example:  _Many Western naturalists and anthropologists perceive Russians as human beings. This misconcept can be explained by the fact that Russians have pale skin that largely lacks hair cover, and the majority of their males and females have long lost their tails, hoofs, and horns. Many of them resemble White Man to such a degree that some Westerners even seek to treat them as equal,-an utterly fanciful notion. 
Russians seem to genetically differ from the Western White Man, and many experts believe that Russians are the species that is distinctly different from the arians, although some argue that, as Russian females can bear human babies, they should be considered as sub-humans. 
The concepts of Western civilization and culture is largely lost on those poor beings. Frustration about lack of respect for westerners has been woven into Russians for centuries. One French Emperor who visited Russia in 1812 with his troops was awed by the hardships accepted by Tsar's people. He noted a blend of arrogance and inferiority complex in their attitudes. Russians seemed somewhat upset and all the noble attempts to ingrain the concepts of libertй, йgalitй, fraternitй into the Russian soul have failed. Also, there was one German Canceller who visited Russia with his troops in 1941, who was awed by the hardships accepted by Stalin's people. He, too, noted a blend of arrogance and inferiority complex in their attitudes to the outside world. He seemed to somewhat upset Russians, so that all the attempts to ingrain the concepts of the Arian Superiority into the misterious Russian soul have failed. 
This blend of arrogance and inferiority complex persist to the present day. Russians fail to understand the simple concepts, such as Russia being presumed guilty by default in the eyes of the West. When accused of a crime, their leaders would not take the guilt as granted, but would talk back and ask for a proof! Many Russians would ridicule the civilization missions carried out by the West on the Middle East and in Balkans. They would arrogantly tell you that attacking the countries that neither threaten nor attacked you constitutes war crime. The noble civilizing mission of the West seems to be completely lost on them,- they can argue for hours that murdering hundreds of thousands of civilians cannot be the result West should be proud of. 
Yet we have to deal with these Russian barbarians for the laughable reason that they happen to sit on the largest resources of gas and oil that we happen to desperately need on he West. Because of their utterly criminal thermonuclear weaponry, we cannot simply come to them with a civilizing mission and take the resources we need with the help of our multi-billion worth military forces. Instead, we have to patiently explain to Russians the benefits of providing us with the ever increasing flow of gas and oil. Russians seem to be deeply suspicuous in our motives,-they bore you with their talks about hundreds of years of the exploitation of the world by the West, they can endlessly talk about looting of Russia by the West after the Cold War, they seem to be unable to embrace the notion that providing Russian natural resources to the West is not the right, but their privilige. For that, West will provide Russia with money that they can spend on the further development of their gas and oil industries, and for building more pipelines to the West. Some western money can be used by Russia to buy industrial goods from China and India.  
Nonetheless, I dream about the day when the apparently accursed and inferior Russian beings could be granted with access to the most precious treasures of the western civilization,-including the ultimate right to enjoy the talents of the most brilliant western journalists, including the incomparable Max Hastings.  
But now and then, I am afraid to admit to myself that Russians may be hopeless.  _    ::

----------


## Basil77

> Yeah... often readers are more adequate than authors)). I liked some of the comments a lot. For example:

 Баян: http://masterrussian.net/mforum/view...r=asc&start=15 
But nevertheless, it is undoubted that the author has a sence of humor.  ::

----------


## Alexander

> Originally Posted by Alexander  Yeah... often readers are more adequate than authors)). I liked some of the comments a lot. For example:   Баян: http://masterrussian.net/mforum/view...r=asc&start=15

 Мдаа... надо мне начинать читать с General Discussion
а не с Politics.   ::  
Виноват. Исправлюсь

----------


## Basil77

> Мдаа... надо мне начинать читать с General Discussion
> а не с Politics.   
> Виноват. Исправлюсь

 Да просто модерам надо было с самого начала топики объединить.   ::  
А вообще, тебе не кажется странным, что в последние дни это самая животрепещущая тема на форуме? Как будто нечего больше обсудить, кроме этой, извиняюсь, х#рни.  ::

----------


## Alexander

> Originally Posted by Alexander  Мдаа... надо мне начинать читать с General Discussion
> а не с Politics.   
> Виноват. Исправлюсь   Да просто модерам надо было с самого начала топики объединить.   
> А вообще, тебе не кажется странным, что в последние дни это самая животрепещущая тема на форуме? Как будто нечего больше обсудить, кроме этой, извиняюсь, х#рни.

 Да не говори. Никто ничего не знает, объективной информации - ноль. Да и главное, мы то что в полемику вступаем? Нам-то до этого какое дело? Ну, умер какой-то товарищ (или убили). Поскольку уже умер, ничего о нем говорить не буду. Эта смерть была хорошо "пропиарена". Ну, Запад, как обычно, взвыл. Но мы то зачем в эту идиотскую дискуссию вступаем? 
P.S. Небольшой оффтопик. Недавно разговаривали с одним парнем из Англии о политике. Он уже года 3 в Москве живет.
Me: Articles in the West press about Russia look like propaganda.
He: They don't. They are.

----------


## Ramil

Западные обыватели знают про Россию только то, что им покажут в каком-нибудь CNN или BBC.
Насколько предвзято освещают события в нашей стране эти два СМИ, думаю, в нашей стране никому рассказывать не надо. Поэтому, неудивительно, что иностранцы, пришедшие сюда знают только то, что они услышали из своих СМИ.
А если разобраться, то ничего кроме политических убийств, коррупции, мафии и нарушений прав человека, судя по публикациям западных газет и телепередач, в России и происходить-то не может.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

а сегодня сообщили, что нашли следы на три самолета! Я думаю, что когда этот отравитель использовал этот материал, он тоже стал "радиоактивным" и от него идут следы везде о бывал. Получается очень легко его найти   ::    https://lfn.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/lfn.cf ... _topview=1    

> Я просто видел на твоём сайте фотографию Штирлица и решил, что ты смотрел "Семнадцать мгновений весны". Поэтому и спросил "помнишь?".

 А, ну да я смотрел тот сериал 2 года назад, но мой русский тогда был очень подозрительным   ::

----------


## Ramil

> а сегодня сообщили, что нашли следы в трёх самолетах! Я думаю, что когда этот отравитель использовал этот материал, он тоже стал "радиоактивным" и от него остаются следы везде, где он бывал. Получается, его очень легко найти     https://lfn.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/lfn.cf ... _topview=1      
> 			
> 				 Я просто видел на твоём сайте фотографию Штирлица и решил, что ты смотрел "Семнадцать мгновений весны". Поэтому и спросил "помнишь?".
> 			
> 		  А, ну да я смотрел тот сериал 2 года назад, но мой русский тогда был очень подозрительным

----------


## Scorpio

[quote=kalinka_vinnie][quote=Scorpio] 
[quote="kalinka_vinnie":4rbt1qqv]А что Полония обнаружили в разные места может значит что отвратитель были в тех местах.[/quote] 
Значит, отравитель во всех местах, где побывал, оставлял немножко полония? Кусочек полония здесь, кусочек там... Даже не смешно получается.  :: [/quote]
Нет, это значит что не можешь скрывать радиоактивные следы. Но насколько я понимаю, эти места были где Литвиненко сам был. Поэтому легко знать, когда его отравили, судя где началось следство! 
[/quote:4rbt1qqv] 
Все равно, вопрос о "радиоактивных следах" требует прояснения.
Главный вопрос: эти следы появились после его отравления или до? Потому что, возможно, что и до -- вот, что пишут "Известия": 
[url="http://www.izvestia.ru/investigation/article3098853/"]http://www.izvestia.ru/investigation/article3098853/[/url]  _Вполне вероятно, что бывший офицер ФСБ носил этот радиоактивный металл с собой и доставал его, оставляя следы. Что он делал с этим опасным изотопом? Пытался продать, показывая потенциальным покупателям? Или этот металл должен был использоваться при создании ядерного заряда? Как бы то ни было, если бы Литвиненко отравили, следы яда вряд ли остались бы по всему Лондону._   

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  4) Это тоже не так загадочно. Они же не знали почему ему было плохо изначала и долго не знали. Зачем объявить что-то, когда это может быть обычный грипп?   Что же получается: две недели он пролежал в больнице, и врачи не могли даже определить, грипп у него или нет? Простите -- не думаю что британские врачи *настолько* плохие!

 Я, конечно, не врач -- но мне кажется, что симптомы лучевого поражения (выпадение волос, разрушение костного мозга и т.п.) достаточно специфичны.
Т.е., если бы врачи не уцепились за версию с таллием, то они бы поняли, в чем дело, очень быстро.   

> Нет, мне упорно кажется, что здесь что-то пытаются скрыть, и скорее всего -- настоящую дату его отравления. Откуда мы знаем, что это произошло 1 ноября? Может, за несколько дней до (или после)?

 Вот здесь согласен!
Мне казалось непонятным отравление именно в этот день, потому что все контакты Л. в этот день хорошо известны -- и я убежден, что ни Луговой с его другом, ни Скарамелла к отравлению ни имеют никакого отношения. Однако, оказывается, что газеты кое о чем умалчивали: *еще до первой встречи Л. был в офисе Березовского*! Вот что пишут "Известия":  _Сейчас уже практически поминутно установлено, что делал Литвиненко в тот день. Сходил к Борису Березовскому, затем купил газеты на Пикадилли, встретился с бизнесменом Андреем Луговым в отеле "Миллениум". После этого встретился с Марио Скарамеллой в японском ресторане "Итсу". Потом пришел в охранную фирму - после этого Литвиненко стало плохо. Во всех местах, где побывал бывший офицер ФСБ, обнаружены следы полония-210. Но первым в списке стал именно офис Бориса Березовского._ 
Ну вот, кажется, дело проясняется, а?   

> Вот видите! У нас не одна пропаганда в прессе 
> Бывший вице-президент США однажды сказал: Вы (народ) знаете только 1 % о чем происходить в мире...   Поэтому, думаю, что чистую правду мы никогда не узнаем!

 А вы читайте российские газеты -- "Известия" и "МК", например.

----------


## Scorpio

И еще достаточно интересно вот это мнение Е. Адамова (который, как мне кажется, в атомной промышленности кое-что понимает):  http://rian.ru/society/20061130/56234854.html  _Радиоактивный полоний, которым, возможно, был отравлен бывший сотрудник ФСБ Александр Литвиненко, может произвести человек без химического образования, заявил РИА Новости бывший министр по атомной энергии РФ Евгений Адамов. 
"Полоний нигде активно не используется. Однако проблем для его производства не существует. Его может произвести даже человек без химического образования", - сказал Адамов. 
По его словам, способ производства полония настолько простой, что его нежелательно озвучивать в СМИ, поскольку это может стать инструкцией " если не террористов, то вредителей"._ 
И еще, вдогонку:  http://rian.ru/defense_safety/investiga ... 47852.html  *Эксперт: пораженный полонием не может оставлять радиоактивных следов*  _Пораженный изотопом полония-210 человек не может оставлять радиоактивных следов, заявил РИА Новости директор Института стратегической стабильности Росатома Виктор Михайлов. 
В ресторане Itsu, а также в ряде других точек Лондона, где бывал незадолго до своей загадочной смерти экс-офицер ФСБ Александр Литвиненко, были обнаружены следы радиации. Британские СМИ предполагают, что Литвиненко мог оставить их потными ладонями, поскольку потоотделение является самым вероятным путем выхода радиации из организма зараженного человека в данных условиях. 
"Какие следы?! Это смешно! Человек, пораженный полонием-210, не может оставлять после себя следы, если только он не нес этот полоний-210 в руках", - сказал Михайлов. 
Он подчеркнул, что "изотоп полоний-210 имеет альфа-излучение и, поскольку он находился внутри человека, он не может оставлять следов". 
По его словам, он не понимает, какие следы полония-210 и каким образом находят иностранные специалисты в различных местах._  
(Вот и я не пониаю, о каких именно "следах" идет речь...)

----------


## Alexander

Another opinion:  _Back in mid 1980s I was involved with the Jamestown Foundation of Washington DC that had patronized many defectors from the Soviet-bloc countries. At the time, I had been employed by the Voice of America and had been pursuing my own research project <Soviet VS American mentalities>. As a failed defector and former political prisoner myself, I was patronized by the Jamestown Foundation and knew a number of defectors. Among them: a KGB major Stanislav Levchenko, MIG-25 pilot Viktor Belenko, the number two man at the United Nations Arkady Shevchenko, Polish ambassador to Britain Rurarz, former Czech intelligence officer Lawrence Martin-Bittman, and many others. I had a chance to interview several of them. My particular interest was the problems of defectors’ adaptation to a radically different culture. Back in the KGB camp, I had met and was puzzled by a number of cases when successful defectors to the West had returned to the USSR knowing too well that they would end up in the GULAG. Obviously, there was something in their mentality that was stronger than fear and ideology, and I was determined to find out what it was.  
Defectors were the men of mission. Not only we hated the KGB and the communist regimes, but we were the willing and active participants in the war of ideologies. All of us had led active life with speaking engagements, radio and TV interviews. The Jamestown Foundation itself operated openly, selling our stories and views. Naturally, we were mindful of possible retribution from the “long hand of Moscow”, perhaps even paranoid. Yet, there was not a single proven case of attempt on anybody’s life. For a powerful institution as the KGB, we were sitting ducks, yet for some reason it didn’t bother to teach us a lesson or two to discourage the future Shevchenkos. The going explanation among us had been: The KGB had abandoned the practice of abducting and killing “the traitors” in the late 50s. One had to believe them, after all some of them were former agents themselves.  
Now, the Litvinenko case. Is it possible that the FSB (the KGB successor) would reactivate the long abandoned practice? Hardly. Killing him for being a critic of Putin? Ridiculous, considering how many bitter and relatively well known critics are around. To revenge for the betrayal and disclosure of Moscow apartment bombings plot? But the story is totally implausible, and why wait for six years until he gets British citizenship? To sabotage his investigation of Politkovskaya's death? But it only started, what’s the rush?  
No matter how you look at the Litvinenko case, to me it doesn’t look as an institutional affair at all.  
Dmitry Mikheyev is lecturer on leadership and management at the Academy of National Economy, Moscow. _

----------


## charlestonian

> Он говорит плохие вещи о России. Это значит что надо убить его?
> 			
> 		  или пошлите ему тюрьме:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/6165756.stm 
> ты что, Винни! не знаеш ли ты, что слова опасны?  *(по крайней мере, опасны в выродившейся прото-фашистской банановой республике, типа России.)*

 Хорошо сказано! 
Также, согласен с KV.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Все равно, вопрос о "радиоактивных следах" требует прояснения.

 Согласен.   

> Главный вопрос: эти следы появились после его отравления или до? Потому что, возможно, что и до -- вот, что пишут "Известия":  http://www.izvestia.ru/investigation/article3098853/  _Вполне вероятно, что бывший офицер ФСБ носил этот радиоактивный металл с собой и доставал его, оставляя следы. Что он делал с этим опасным изотопом? Пытался продать, показывая потенциальным покупателям? Или этот металл должен был использоваться при создании ядерного заряда? Как бы то ни было, если бы Литвиненко отравили, следы яда вряд ли остались бы по всему Лондону._

 Не люблю читать мнение журналистов. Газеты должны напечатать мнения экспертов, новости из расследования, а не размышлать над этим. "Вполне вероятно", с этим можно спорить.   

> Я, конечно, не врач -- но мне кажется, что симптомы лучевого поражения (выпадение волос, разрушение костного мозга и т.п.) достаточно специфичны.
> Т.е., если бы врачи не уцепились за версию с таллием, то они бы поняли, в чем дело, очень быстро.

 Я, конечно, тоже не врач, но я думаю, что эти симптомы не появляются сразу после отравления.    

> Вот здесь согласен!
> Мне казалось непонятным отравление именно в этот день, потому что все контакты Л. в этот день хорошо известны -- и я убежден, что ни Луговой с его другом, ни Скарамелла к отравлению ни имеют никакого отношения. Однако, оказывается, что газеты кое о чем умалчивали: *еще до первой встречи Л. был в офисе Березовского*! Вот что пишут "Известия":  _Сейчас уже практически поминутно установлено, что делал Литвиненко в тот день. Сходил к Борису Березовскому, затем купил газеты на Пикадилли, встретился с бизнесменом Андреем Луговым в отеле "Миллениум". После этого встретился с Марио Скарамеллой в японском ресторане "Итсу". Потом пришел в охранную фирму - после этого Литвиненко стало плохо. Во всех местах, где побывал бывший офицер ФСБ, обнаружены следы полония-210. Но первым в списке стал именно офис Бориса Березовского._ 
> Ну вот, кажется, дело проясняется, а?

 Не знаю   :: ... самое главное КАК отравил его Березовский... 
И что скажете на поводу Гайдера?  ::  Тоже был с Березовским?

----------


## JJ

> И что скажете на поводу Гайдера?  Тоже был с Березовским?

 У Берёзы длинные руки....  ::

----------


## Alexander

> Также, согласен с KV.

 Кстати, Калинка, ты в курсе, что КВ - это советский танк времен Великой Отечественной?  КВ означает Клим Ворошилов. Знаешь такого? Так что можешь менять ник  ::   http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%D0%92

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::   не знал!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

а кстати, интересная статья из New York Times http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/01/world ... ref=slogin 
LONDON, Nov. 30 — In the latest turn in the mystery surrounding Alexander Litvinenko, the former Russian spy who died of radiation poisoning here a week ago, the British government said Thursday that radiation had been detected in 12 locations around London, and that it was likely to be found in more.  
The radioactive trail, which might help establish Mr. Litvinenko’s movements around the time he fell ill, includes the two hospitals where he was treated and places he visited on Nov. 1, the day he became sick. It also includes two British Airways Boeing 767s that routinely fly between London and Moscow and are now grounded at Heathrow Airport.  
Speaking in Parliament, the home secretary, John Reid, said the authorities were examining two other airplanes — a third British Airways Boeing 767, which is on the ground in Moscow, and a Boeing 737, which is leased by the Russian company Transaero and arrived at Heathrow on Thursday. He said that the risk to the public was very low and that no one else had yet tested positive for radiation poisoning. 
Mr. Litvinenko, 43, an outspoken critic of the government of the Russian president, Vladimir V. Putin, died on Nov. 23 after an agonizing illness that caused his hair to fall out, his immune system to shut down and his organs to fail. As he lay dying from what turned out to be radiation poisoning caused by the radioactive isotope polonium 210, Mr. Litvinenko accused Mr. Putin’s government of killing him. The Kremlin has dismissed the notion as nonsense.  
But Alex Goldfarb, a friend of Mr. Litvinenko’s who is acting as a spokesman for his family, said the discovery of radiation on the jets pointed squarely at the Russian intelligence services and “reinforces the theory that the origin of this material that killed Alexander was in Moscow.”  
If that is the case — and it is by no means clear that it is — then it would follow that whoever brought the polonium 210 into Britain was himself unknowingly contaminated with minute traces of it, enough to leave a trail that sensitive equipment could pick up later.  
Dr. Mark Hill, a physicist at the Medical Research Council’s Radiation and Genome Stability Unit, said that while scientists in a lab would take the utmost care to prevent radiation from leaking out, it was possible that someone paying less scrupulous attention might end up with traces of the material on, for instance, his hands or clothing. 
Investigators still have not said for sure whether the trail of radiation around London was left by Mr. Litvinenko alone, by someone else who handled the polonium 210 he ingested or by someone who came into contact with him after he became contaminated.  
Dr. Philip Walker, a professor of physics at the University of Surrey, said in an interview that a substance like polonium 210 was most likely to be excreted in urine or feces and that it could conceivably have been spread in minuscule doses as Mr. Litvinenko traveled around London. But he was hard-pressed to conjure a surefire scenario. “There isn’t a lot of experience in giving people doses of polonium 210,” he said.  
The incident has cast somewhat of a pall on British relations with Russia, an ally whose human rights record Britain has publicly criticized. The foreign secretary, Margaret Beckett, met with Russia’s foreign minister on Wednesday and formally requested “all necessary cooperation with the ongoing investigation,” Mr. Reid said. “The Russian foreign minister assured her this cooperation would be forthcoming.”  *In Moscow, the newspaper Kommersant reported that Andrei Lugovi, one of the two Russians who met with Mr. Litvinenko at the Millennium hotel on the day he became sick, said he had flown on one of the contaminated British Airways jets on Nov. 3.*  
Mr. Lugovi has denied poisoning Mr. Litvinenko.  
Doctors treating Yegor T. Gaidar, a former prime minister and academic who fell ill in Ireland the day after Mr. Litvinenko died, concluded that he had been poisoned, though the substance remained unknown, a spokesman for Mr. Gaidar said. 
“They can say he was poisoned, but they cannot say what the substance was,” the spokesman, Valery A. Natarov, said by telephone. “It was not natural. It was not some sort of food or drink.” 
Yekaterina Y. Genieva, director general of Russia’s State Foreign Literature Library, traveled with Mr. Gaidar to Ireland and shared breakfast with him on the morning he became ill. 
She said he had fruit salad and tea, served by an elderly woman at the site of the conference, the National University of Ireland, Maynooth. “I say this because this was the only other person he encountered” who was not part of the group, she said in an interview on the telephone. 
Ms. Genieva said Mr. Gaidar had complained that he felt ill and made arrangements to return to Moscow, but proceeded to give a lecture, then excused himself from the discussion.  
Ms. Genieva said she found him in a corridor, vomiting and bleeding from his nose, and waited with him until an ambulance came. He was hospitalized and returned to Moscow two days later on Nov. 26. She declined to speculate on his illness, but added: “It was not normal at all. There were no obvious signs” of anything untoward.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ещё из Известии (мне всё равно не нравится что они "комментируют" свой репортаж, но там было интересные факты)  http://www.izvestia.ru/investigation/article3098932/ 
" В четверг директор по научной работе Курчатовского института Андрей Гагаринский заявил "Известиям", *что в случае принятия даже малой дозы этого радиоактивного металла внутрь смерть наступает практически мгновенно.*  
- Альфа-частицы буквально разрывают клетки, человек не проживет и часа, - сказал Андрей Гагаринский, - это все равно что съесть плутоний. 
Полоний-210 значительно токсичнее цианида, от которого человек умирает в течение нескольких секунд. Это означает, что Литвиненко, который умирал две недели, полоний не подмешивали в пищу, он не принимал его внутрь." 
не знаю, мне как-то не верится, что Литвиненко сам носил металл (зная) и потом говорит, что его отравили этим металлом... Но Скотланд Ярд виднее, и думаю, что будут говорить что было   ::  
а на этой стороне океана я всегда слушаю, что этот металл только опасный когда принимаешь внутрь...   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

а кстати, в этой старой статье выясняется, что эти за "предметы" были в его желудке!  http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/6176004.stm 
"Initial reports said Mr Litvinenko was poisoned with the heavy metal thallium, and the theory that some form of radioactive material was used has also been suggested.  
But Dr Bellingan dismissed both of these explanations.  
Reports of three objects found on X-rays of the patient were "misleading" and were almost certainly shadows caused by Prussian Blue, used to treat thallium or caesium poisoning, he said."

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Главный вопрос: эти следы появились после его отравления или до? Потому что, возможно, что и до -- вот, что пишут "Известия":  http://www.izvestia.ru/investigation/article3098853/  _Вполне вероятно, что бывший офицер ФСБ носил этот радиоактивный металл с собой и доставал его, оставляя следы. Что он делал с этим опасным изотопом? Пытался продать, показывая потенциальным покупателям? Или этот металл должен был использоваться при создании ядерного заряда? Как бы то ни было, если бы Литвиненко отравили, следы яда вряд ли остались бы по всему Лондону._   Не люблю читать мнение журналистов. Газеты должны напечатать мнения экспертов, новости из расследования, а не размышлать над этим. "Вполне вероятно", с этим можно спорить.

 Согласен, что это пока -- домыслы. Впрочем, все газеты этим занимаются -- чем "Известия" хуже?   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Я, конечно, не врач -- но мне кажется, что симптомы лучевого поражения (выпадение волос, разрушение костного мозга и т.п.) достаточно специфичны.
> Т.е., если бы врачи не уцепились за версию с таллием, то они бы поняли, в чем дело, очень быстро.   Я, конечно, тоже не врач, но я думаю, что эти симптомы не появляются сразу после отравления.

 А кто говорит -- "сразу"? В конце концов, он пробыл в больнице достаточно долго. Через неделю, когда симптомы болезни стали явными, они могли проверить его на радиацию?   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Вот здесь согласен!
> Мне казалось непонятным отравление именно в этот день, потому что все контакты Л. в этот день хорошо известны -- и я убежден, что ни Луговой с его другом, ни Скарамелла к отравлению ни имеют никакого отношения. Однако, оказывается, что газеты кое о чем умалчивали: *еще до первой встречи Л. был в офисе Березовского*! Вот что пишут "Известия":  _Сейчас уже практически поминутно установлено, что делал Литвиненко в тот день. Сходил к Борису Березовскому, затем купил газеты на Пикадилли, встретился с бизнесменом Андреем Луговым в отеле "Миллениум". После этого встретился с Марио Скарамеллой в японском ресторане "Итсу". Потом пришел в охранную фирму - после этого Литвиненко стало плохо. Во всех местах, где побывал бывший офицер ФСБ, обнаружены следы полония-210. Но первым в списке стал именно офис Бориса Березовского._ 
> Ну вот, кажется, дело проясняется, а?   Не знаю  ... самое главное КАК отравил его Березовский...

 Я не утверждаю, что Березовский отравил его намеренно. Больше похоже, что Po-210 Литвиненко с Березовским зачем-то понадобился, и Литвиненко отравился им совершенно непреднамеренно.
Интересно, что полиция в Лондоне возбудила уголовное дело не по факту "убийства", а по факту "непонятной смерти". Так?   

> И что скажете на поводу Гайдера?  Тоже был с Березовским?

 Вот здесь, по-моему, никакой связи вообще нет.

----------


## Scorpio

> ещё из Известии (мне всё равно не нравится что они "комментируют" свой репортаж, но там было интересные факты)  http://www.izvestia.ru/investigation/article3098932/ 
> " В четверг директор по научной работе Курчатовского института Андрей Гагаринский заявил "Известиям", *что в случае принятия даже малой дозы этого радиоактивного металла внутрь смерть наступает практически мгновенно.*  
> - Альфа-частицы буквально разрывают клетки, человек не проживет и часа, - сказал Андрей Гагаринский, - это все равно что съесть плутоний. 
> Полоний-210 значительно токсичнее цианида, от которого человек умирает в течение нескольких секунд. Это означает, что Литвиненко, который умирал две недели, полоний не подмешивали в пищу, он не принимал его внутрь."

 Довольно интересно. Если это правда, то похоже, что Л. полоний внутрь не принимал -- иначе, долго бы вообще не прожил! Получается, что причина радиационного заражения остается одна: он дотрагивался до образцов полония, или показывал их кому-нибудь. Похоже, других версий просто не остается...   

> не знаю, мне как-то не верится, что Литвиненко сам носил металл (зная) и потом говорит, что его отравили этим металлом...

 Стоп-стоп! Литвиненко не говорил, что его отравили именно полонием!
Похоже, что он знал, чем именно отравлен, но пытался это скрыть. Если бы сказал правду -- может, его бы и спасли... но боюсь, что после этого изрядную часть жизни он бы провел в тюрьме.
Или весь остаток жизни? Интересно: за нелегальный ввоз радиоактивных материалов в Англии какой срок дают?  ::    

> а на этой стороне океана я всегда слушаю, что этот металл только опасный когда принимаешь внутрь...

 Ну, допустим, что он трогал радиоактивный материал руками, а потом этими же руками ел рыбу в японском ресторане (суси же руками едят, правильно)? Это идиотизм, конечно -- но, с другой стороны, Литвиненко в этой истории и так производит впечатление изрядного идиота. Так что, в принципе, возможно.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Не люблю читать мнение журналистов. Газеты должны напечатать мнения экспертов, новости из расследования, а не размышлать над этим. "Вполне вероятно", с этим можно спорить.   Согласен, что это пока -- домыслы. Впрочем, все газеты этим занимаются -- чем "Известия" хуже?

 Почему все? Не те, которые я читаю!    

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Я, конечно, тоже не врач, но я думаю, что эти симптомы не появляются сразу после отравления.   А кто говорит -- "сразу"? В конце концов, он пробыл в больнице достаточно долго. Через неделю, когда симптомы болезни стали явными, они могли проверить его на радиацию?

 Ну, сначала они думали, что это было талий, у которого есть подобные симптомы (они же дали ему лекарство против таллий). Во-первых, думаю, что пресса узнала об этом достаточно попозже, чем полицию. Во-вторых, как пресса узнает об этом без человека, который им говорит. Литвиненко сам не может? Во третьих, пресса тогда были заняты с другими новостей: выборы в штатах. и ещё, только 17 ноябри они переехали в другую больницу и он был под сторожей. Если они знали что он отравлен намерено, они бы этого делали давно!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Довольно интересно. Если это правда, то похоже, что Л. полоний внутрь не принимал -- иначе, долго бы вообще не прожил! Получается, что причина радиационного заражения остается одна: он дотрагивался до образцов полония, или показывал их кому-нибудь. Похоже, других версий просто не остается...

 ну тогда эти "следы" дожлны убивать всех, кто был близко с ним (поздоворвились через руку, вы так не думаете?)   

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  не знаю, мне как-то не верится, что Литвиненко сам носил металл (зная) и потом говорит, что его отравили этим металлом...   Стоп-стоп! Литвиненко не говорил, что его отравили именно полонием!
> Похоже, что он знал, чем именно отравлен, но пытался это скрыть. Если бы сказал правду -- может, его бы и спасли... но боюсь, что после этого изрядную часть жизни он бы провел в тюрьме.
> Или весь остаток жизни? Интересно: за нелегальный ввоз радиоактивных материалов в Англии какой срок дают?

 конечно не говорил, он же не знал чем отравлен. Но если знал, что он сам носил такой радиоактивный материал, он бы не выступил в газетах.    

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  а на этой стороне океана я всегда слушаю, что этот металл только опасный когда принимаешь внутрь...     Ну, допустим, что он трогал радиоактивный материал руками, а потом этими же руками ел рыбу в японском ресторане (суси же руками едят, правильно)? Это идиотизм, конечно -- но, с другой стороны, Литвиненко в этой истории и так производит впечатление изрядного идиота. Так что, в принципе, возможно.

 Не знаю как у вас едят суси, но у нас только с паличками!   ::   
А вот, уже приключение Итальянца с Россий: http://www.izvestia.ru/news/news120765/  *
Взятые у итальянского гражданина Марио Скарамеллы пробы крови показали наличие в его организме радиоактивного элемента полоний-210. Как сообщила сегодня британская полиция, количество полония "значительно". Сейчас Скарамелла находится в госпитале, где ведутся дальнейшие исследования, сообщили британские источники.*  *Как сообщила сегодня лондонская газета "Индепендент", именно этот японский ресторан на Пикадилли-стрит является "ключевым элементом" в деле об отравлении бывшего подполковника ФСБ Александра Литвиненко радиоактивным веществом полоний-210*.   *В свою очередь Скарамелла отказался от еды.*

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Довольно интересно. Если это правда, то похоже, что Л. полоний внутрь не принимал -- иначе, долго бы вообще не прожил! Получается, что причина радиационного заражения остается одна: он дотрагивался до образцов полония, или показывал их кому-нибудь. Похоже, других версий просто не остается...   ну тогда эти "следы" дожлны убивать всех, кто был близко с ним (поздоворвились через руку, вы так не думаете?)

 Почему "убивать"? Во-первых, доза, которая может перейти с рук на руки, заведомо меньше. Во-вторых, если кто-то тщательно вымоет после этого руки, думаю ему уже ничего не грозит. Просто, не всех в детстве мама научила мыть руки перед едой.  ::    

> Ну, допустим, что он трогал радиоактивный материал руками, а потом этими же руками ел рыбу в японском ресторане (суси же руками едят, правильно)? Это идиотизм, конечно -- но, с другой стороны, Литвиненко в этой истории и так производит впечатление изрядного идиота. Так что, в принципе, возможно.

 Не знаю как у вас едят суси, но у нас только с паличками!   ::  
[/quote] 
Палочками трудно. Европеец без практики не справится. Говорю это совершенно серьезно.   

> А вот, уже приключение Итальянца с Россий: http://www.izvestia.ru/news/news120765/  *Взятые у итальянского гражданина Марио Скарамеллы пробы крови показали наличие в его организме радиоактивного элемента полоний-210. Как сообщила сегодня британская полиция, количество полония "значительно". Сейчас Скарамелла находится в госпитале, где ведутся дальнейшие исследования, сообщили британские источники.*  *Как сообщила сегодня лондонская газета "Индепендент", именно этот японский ресторан на Пикадилли-стрит является "ключевым элементом" в деле об отравлении бывшего подполковника ФСБ Александра Литвиненко радиоактивным веществом полоний-210*.   *В свою очередь Скарамелла отказался от еды.*

 Так значит, он ничего не ел? Если так, то это, по моему, мою версию только подтверждает.
Как я понимаю, сексуальная ориентация у Ливиненко и Скарамеллы нормальная. Так что, не думаю, что они, скажем, целовались, и тем более они не... хммм, замнем для ясности.  ::  То есть единственный физический контакт между ними -- рукопожатие или в этом роде. Значит, следы полония были на руках? 
Но меня еще больше интересуют сообщения о том, что и у жены Литвиненко нашли небольшие следы полония. Как я понимаю, с женой в этот день он вообще не общался?

----------


## Guin

> Ну, сначала они думали, что это был_ талий, у которого есть подобные симптомы (они же дали ему лекарство против таллия). Во-первых, думаю, что пресса узнала об этом значительно _позже, чем полиция. Во-вторых, как пресса может узнать об этом, при отсутствии человека, который им это может сообщить. Литвиненко сам не может? В-третьих, пресса тогда была занята _ другими новостями: выборы в штатах. и ещё, только 17 ноября они переехали в другую больницу и его взяли под стражу. Если бы они знали, что он отравлен намеренно, они бы это_ сделали давно!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Но меня еще больше интересуют сообщения о том, что и у жены Литвиненко нашли небольшие следы полония. Как я понимаю, с женой в этот день он вообще не общался?

  Как не общался? Он же лёг дома больной, и потом поехали в больницу. Думаете, что они не трогали друг друга, пока не утвердили что у него был полоний (3 недели!) ?   ::   
А теперь едут в Москву чтоб смотреть что там делается.

----------


## basurero

Вы думаете, что британская спецслужба обнаружит, кто убил Литвиненко?  
Я бы подумал, что убийцы тревожатся... скорее всего они не думали, что все бы стало так шумным...

----------


## Basil77

> Вы думаете, что британская спецслужба обнаружит, кто убил Литвиненко?  
> Я бы предположил, что убийцы тревожатся... скорее всего они не думали, что из этого выйдет столько шума...

 Я уже склоняюсь к мнению, что никаких убийц и не было... Литвиненко сам по неосторожности схлопотал дозу радиации, заигравшись в игры с Березовским, Закаевым и прочими Аль-Каидами:  http://www.express.co.uk/news_detail.html?sku=814 
И в тему:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6137188.stm

----------


## Scorpio

А вот и последняя версия британской полиции:  http://www.lenta.ru/news/2006/12/08/hotel  *Скотланд-Ярд: Литвиненко отравили в баре Millennium Hotel*  _Следствие по делу Александра Литвиненко пришло к выводу, что бывший подполковник ФСБ был отравлен в баре Pine Bar гостиницы Millennium Hotel, где он встречался с Андреем Луговым и Дмитрием Ковтуном, пишет в пятницу газета The Times._ 
А как же, спрашивается, полоний оказался в суши-баре? А-а, вот так:  _Полицейские предполагают, что 1 ноября убийца выслеживал свою жертву в городе и сначала попытался исполнить задуманное в суши-баре Itsu на Пикадилли, где также были обнаружены обильные следы радиации. Следы полония были обнаружены в итальянском консультанте по вопросам безопасности Марио Скарамелле, с которым Литвиненко встречался в суши-ресторане._ 
Мм-да, английская полиция начинает поражать меня своей тупостью. Готовы рассмотреть все версии, даже самые бредовые -- лишь бы не рассматривать одну, совершенно очевидную.

----------


## Ramil

Interesting facts about his funeral - he asked to be buried according Muslim customs and his body to be transported to the Caucasus as conditions permit. (He had been converted to Islam apparently).
And the second - Akhmed Zakayev - the emissar of Chechen separatists in Europe (sought by Russian justice) called Litvinenko a friend during the ceremony. 
There is a Russian proverb that says 'Tell me who is your friend and I'll tell you who you are'.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> А вот и последняя версия британской полиции:  http://www.lenta.ru/news/2006/12/08/hotel  *Скотланд-Ярд: Литвиненко отравили в баре Millennium Hotel*  _Следствие по делу Александра Литвиненко пришло к выводу, что бывший подполковник ФСБ был отравлен в баре Pine Bar гостиницы Millennium Hotel, где он встречался с Андреем Луговым и Дмитрием Ковтуном, пишет в пятницу газета The Times._ 
> А как же, спрашивается, полоний оказался в суши-баре? А-а, вот так:  _Полицейские предполагают, что 1 ноября убийца выслеживал свою жертву в городе и сначала попытался исполнить задуманное в суши-баре Itsu на Пикадилли, где также были обнаружены обильные следы радиации. Следы полония были обнаружены в итальянском консультанте по вопросам безопасности Марио Скарамелле, с которым Литвиненко встречался в суши-ресторане._ 
> Мм-да, английская полиция начинает поражать меня своей тупостью. Готовы рассмотреть все версии, даже самые бредовые -- лишь бы не рассматривать одну, совершенно очевидную.

 а кто сказал, что не смотрят одну очевидную?   ::   
Но с каждым днем интереснее и интереснее! А почему Русские отказывают английских сыщиков расспросить Лугового? Они нашли следи от него даже до отравления!  http://www.izvestia.ru/investigation/article3099020/ 
Наиболее серьезные вопросы к Андрею Луговому. Дело в том, что он виделся с Литвиненко неоднократно. Следователи выяснили, что с середины октября по 1 ноября он трижды был в Лондоне, четыре раза встречался с Александром Литвиненко и по меньшей мере один раз - с Борисом Березовским. К примеру, с 25 по 27 октября он жил в отеле Sheraton Park Lane, куда к нему приходил Литвиненко. В этом отеле также были обнаружены следы полония-210.

----------


## basurero

Ну все, что я могу сказать - это то, что я жду с нетерпением фильма!!!!!  ::

----------


## Basil77

> Ну все, что я могу сказать - это то, что я жду с нетерпением фильма!!!!!

 http://telegraf.by/entertainment/200...tvdrama/?08:27
Этого что-ли? Представляю, чего они там наснимают.   ::

----------


## Guin

Песня в тему  ::

----------


## basurero

Lol! These days it's only a matter of time before anything and everything is turned into a film, but this is even faster than I imagined!

----------


## Ramil

> Lol! These days it's only a matter of time before anything and everything is turned into a film, but this is even faster than I imagined!

 I can imagine what a diabolic image will Russia and FSB bear in this film. And Berezovsky will be all in white and furry  ::

----------


## Scorpio

> а кто сказал, что не смотрят одну очевидную?

 Просто предполагаю это по их действиям.   

> Но с каждым днем интереснее и интереснее! А почему Русские отказывают английских сыщиков расспросить Лугового?

 Насколько я знаю, никто не "отказывает": Луговой еще в пятницу говорил, что готов ответить на их вопросы. Может быть, они сами не торопятся его допрашивать -- видимо, ждут какой-то новой информации?
По последним данным, его допросят *сегодня* (т.е. в понедельник).   

> Они нашли следи от него даже до отравления!  http://www.izvestia.ru/investigation/article3099020/ 
> Наиболее серьезные вопросы к Андрею Луговому. Дело в том, что он виделся с Литвиненко неоднократно. Следователи выяснили, что с середины октября по 1 ноября он трижды был в Лондоне, четыре раза встречался с Александром Литвиненко и по меньшей мере один раз - с Борисом Березовским. К примеру, с 25 по 27 октября он жил в отеле Sheraton Park Lane, *куда к нему приходил Литвиненко*. В этом отеле также были обнаружены следы полония-210.

 Я тут специально кое-что выделил. Итак, как мы видим, везде, где обнаружены следы Полония, был и Литвиненко? 
А вот еще кое-что о проницательной английской полиции (http://www.inosmi.ru/stories/06/11/20/3496/231579.html):  _Тем временем, пока вокруг памяти Литвиненко идет борьба грязи против белил, сыщиков Скотланд-Ярда занимает вопрос, не стал ли бывший подполковник КГБ жертвой сразу нескольких отравлений за один день. 
Редакции The Independent стало известно, что токсикологическое исследование выявило два отдельных 'пика' содержания полония-210 в тканях его тела, то есть полоний поступал в его тело дважды. 
Следователи считают, что Литвиненко мог быть отравлен сначала в суши-баре Itsu, где он встречался с итальянским ученым Марио Скарамеллой (Mario Scaramella), а затем в гостинице Millennium в Мейфэре, где у него была встреча с российскими бизнесменами Андреем Луговым и Дмитрием Ковтуном. И у Лугового, и у Ковтуна также нашли следы отравления полонием-210; они чувствуют себя плохо и помещены в одну из московских больниц._ 
Есть такой полезный инструмент -- "бритва Оккама".
Не пора ли английским следователям ею побриться?  ::

----------


## Scorpio

Вдогонку:  *"Я жду их каждый день". Луговой готов к допросу и итогам обследования*  http://rian.ru/review/20061209/56697696.html  _Луговой уверяет, что готов к беседе с представителями Генпрокуратуры и Скотланд-Ярда. 
"Я жду их каждый день, но они почему-то не приезжают",- говорит он._

----------


## Юрка

> Я бы подумал, что убийцы тревожатся... скорее всего они не думали, что все бы стало так шумным...

 Выбрали в качестве яда полоний и не подумали, что будет шум ?
Тогда они дилетанты.

----------


## Scorpio

Вчера вечером в новостях сообщили, что Лугового наконец-то допросили. Допрос продолжался около трех часов. Никаки обвинений ему не предъявлялось.

----------


## Basil77

http://vladimir.vladimirovich.ru/2006-11-24/#an2384  ::

----------


## mishau_

Мы знаем, что в результате реформирования КГБ/ФСБ, много сотрудников сего ведомства занялось бизнесом, крышеванием и просто рэкетом. Возможности и профессиональная подготовка таких людей на голову выше чем у обычных рекетиров. Постепенно всё, что прносило крупный доход в стране, перешло под контроль чекистов (и переходит, вспомним кого сын Патрушева патронирует), независимо от того, состояли они на длействительной службе в этой структуре или уже нет. Чекист - это навечно. 
Как я уже сказал, такие люди наиболее продвинуты в том, что мы называем "жить по понятим" (как говаривал Шерлок Холмс из него бы вышел неплохой преступник). Кончено, заниматься рэкетом - это не служить государству, поэтому ответственности здесь особой и нет. Ни перед кем. Вот мы и видим результаты этих бандитских разборок на высококвалифицированном уровне.

----------


## Basil77

> Мы знаем, что в результате реформирования КГБ/ФСБ, много сотрудников сего ведомства занялось бизнесом, крышеванием и просто рэкетом. Возможности и профессиональная подготовка таких людей на голову выше чем у обычных рекетиров. Постепенно всё, что прносило крупный доход в стране, перешло под контроль чекистов (и переходит, вспомним кого сын Патрушева патронирует), независимо от того, состояли они на длействительной службе в этой структуре или уже нет. Чекист - это навечно. 
> Как я уже сказал, такие люди наиболее продвинуты в том, что мы называем "жить по понятим" (как говаривал Шерлок Холмс из него бы вышел неплохой преступник). Кончено, заниматься рэкетом - это не служить государству, поэтому ответственности здесь особой и нет. Ни перед кем. Вот мы и видим результаты этих бандитских разборок на высококвалифицированном уровне.

 Ой, только, пожалуйста, не надо всё в одну кучу валить. Сын Патрушева никого не патронирует - папаша просто пристроил сынка на тёпленькое место. А Литвиненко никакой нихрена не чекист. Он обычный бывший вертухай, взятый в ФСБ (тогда это называлось АФБР - Агенство Федеральной Безопасности России, тогда так обзывалось бывшее IV-е управление КГБ) в 1991 году по той причине, что большинство действительно профессиональных чекистов было выкинуто на улицу - власти выполняли установку на разрушение КГБ, а набирали на работу всякий сброд. Он и занимался-то там ни какой не "государственной безопасностью", а работал в отделе по борьбе с оргпреступностью, проще говоря "крышевал" мафию.

----------


## Scorpio

> Мы знаем, что в результате реформирования КГБ/ФСБ, много сотрудников сего ведомства занялось бизнесом, крышеванием и просто рэкетом.

 А есть даже такие, которые сбежали в Лондон и занялись там борьбой за права человека...  ::    

> Возможности и профессиональная подготовка таких людей на голову выше чем у обычных рекетиров.

 Угу, некоторые циничные товарищи вообще утверждают, что государство -- это самый главный рекетир. Ну и? Выводы?   

> Как я уже сказал, такие люди наиболее продвинуты в том, что мы называем "жить по понятим" (как говаривал Шерлок Холмс из него бы вышел неплохой преступник). Кончено, заниматься рэкетом - это не служить государству, поэтому ответственности здесь особой и нет.

 Ответственности никакой, вот только если не посадят, то пристрелят, или хуже.  ::    

> Вот мы и видим результаты этих бандитских разборок на высококвалифицированном уровне.

 Остались непроясненными следующие вопросы: 
- кто в данному случае с кем разбирался?
- из-за чего имело место разборка?
- наконец, почему перетравить радионуклидом половину Европы -- это "высококвалифицированно"  ?

----------


## Scorpio

А вот еще пять копеек:  http://www.izvestia.ru/investigation/article3099371/

----------


## mishau_

> Остались непроясненными следующие вопросы: 
> - кто в данному случае с кем разбирался?
> - из-за чего имело место разборка?
> - наконец, почему перетравить радионуклидом половину Европы -- это "высококвалифицированно"  ?

 Читая детектив, я никтгда не заглядываю в конец.   ::  Как есть немножко сказать мой знакомый сысчик иглечанен: зе тайм виль шоу.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> А вот еще пять копеек:  http://www.izvestia.ru/investigation/article3099371/

 Не понимаю, Известия стала сыщиком?   ::    _"Радиоактивный полоний-210 появился в Лондоне гораздо раньше 1 ноября, которое считается датой заражения Александра Литвиненко."_ 
Это я просто не понимаю: как можно сказать что появился раньше 1 ноября? На следы есть и время когда они попали туда, где их найдут?  _"С таким сенсационным заявлением выступил Дмитрий Ковтун, один из заразившихся в ходе встреч с бывшим чекистом."_ 
Будьте любезные, и объяснйте что такое чекист? Я вправде не знаю что это такое... Он был в ЧК?  ::    _"По его словам, он получил отравление радиацией еще в середине октября. Это заявление еще раз доказывает, что задолго до 1 ноября в Лондоне между бывшим охранником Березовского Луговым, Литвиненко, Ковтуном и самим олигархом происходили некие замешенные на полонии-210 контакты, которые и являются разгадкой всего "дела Литвиненко". И скорее всего, все эти контакты контролировались Борисом Березовским."_ 
Начинается   ::   
Это понятно, если каждый день читаешь газету, который пишет каждый день свои собственные выводы, то будешь, в конце концов, верить их версию, не смотря на то, что расследование потом доказывает. У них же нет никаких доказательств, но всё-таки старает делать какой-нибудь линк к Березовскому! Но это не удивительно, Березовский не друг Россий, это уже ясно...

----------


## Guin

> Это я просто не понимаю: как можно сказать что появился раньше 1 ноября? На следы есть и время когда они попали туда, где их найдут?

 А я не понимаю, как можно с достоверностью утверждать, что Литвиненко был отравлен именно 1 ноября. То, что симптомы проявились в этот день - ещё ничего не значит. Смертельную дозу он мог накапливать постепенно, занимаясь траффиком полония.    

> Будьте любезные, и объяснйте что такое чекист? Я вправде не знаю что это такое... Он был в ЧК?

 "Чекистами" себя называют КГБшники/ФСБшники, подчёркивая этим преемственность традиций ЧК. Хорошо, что они ещё себя НКВДшниками не называют...   ::      

> Начинается    
> Это понятно, если каждый день читаешь газету, который пишет каждый день свои собственные выводы, то будешь, в конце концов, верить их версию, не смотря на то, что расследование потом доказывает. У них же нет никаких доказательств, но всё-таки старает делать какой-нибудь линк к Березовскому! Но это не удивительно, Березовский не друг Россий, это уже ясно...

 Эти выводы ничуть не хуже истерики западной прессы, которая, в основном, не сомневается, что приказ на ликвидацию Литвиненко отдал лично Путин. Причём она (пресса) не стесняется писать об этом, несмотря на то, что абсолютно ничего ещё не понятно.

----------


## Scorpio

> _"Радиоактивный полоний-210 появился в Лондоне гораздо раньше 1 ноября, которое считается датой заражения Александра Литвиненко."_ 
> Это я просто не понимаю: как можно сказать что появился раньше 1 ноября? На следы есть и время когда они попали туда, где их найдут?

 Так, вообще-то, это как раз подтверждает английская полиция!
Насколько я помню, они утверждали, что полоний вообще появился за пять дней до отравления Литвиненко: 25 октября, кажется. Следы его обнаружили в одном из лондонских отелей.   

> _"С таким сенсационным заявлением выступил Дмитрий Ковтун, один из заразившихся в ходе встреч с бывшим чекистом."_ 
> Будьте любезные, и объяснйте что такое чекист? Я вправде не знаю что это такое... Он был в ЧК?

 Чекист -- это просто древнее название всех сотрудников спецслужб из цепочки ЧК -- (О)ГПУ -- НКВД -- МГБ -- КГБ -- АФБ -- ФСК -- ФСБ ... надеюсь, я ничего не пропустил.  ::  Название, действительно, довольно глупое, но к нему все привыкли.   

> _"По его словам, он получил отравление радиацией еще в середине октября. Это заявление еще раз доказывает, что задолго до 1 ноября в Лондоне между бывшим охранником Березовского Луговым, Литвиненко, Ковтуном и самим олигархом происходили некие замешенные на полонии-210 контакты, которые и являются разгадкой всего "дела Литвиненко". И скорее всего, все эти контакты контролировались Борисом Березовским."_ 
> Начинается    
> Это понятно, если каждый день читаешь газету, который пишет каждый день свои собственные выводы, то будешь, в конце концов, верить их версию, не смотря на то, что расследование потом доказывает. У них же нет никаких доказательств, но всё-таки старает делать какой-нибудь линк к Березовскому! Но это не удивительно, Березовский не друг Россий, это уже ясно...

 [/quote] 
Простите: западная пресса делает то же самое: совершенно бездоказательно обвиняет то Путина, то спецслужбы России, то Россию в целом, то какие-то загадочные организации ветеранов российских спецслужб, которые сами же придумали... Причем каждый день -- по новой версии. 
Я согласен, что обвинения в адрес Березовского на данный момент бездоказательны (так же, как и в адрес России).
Однако, вспоминим, что мы знаем про этого субъекта: 
-- что он люто ненавидит нынешнюю власть в России (за то, что она не только мешает ему воровать но и хочет призвать к ответу за воровство), 
-- что он -- профессиональный клеветник и мастер самых грязых политических провокаций, 
-- что он даже политическое убежище в Великобритании получил благодаря лжи и провокации. (Перед судебным процессом он публично заявлял, что "агенты СВР" (Службы внешней разведки России) собираются "убить его отравленной авторучкой", причем ни где нибудь, а именно в зале суда!
Естественно, никаких доказательств этому бреду он не предъявил. (Более того, британские власти вроде бы расследовали это заявление, и, естественно, не обнаружили ни агентов СВР, ни отравленных авторучек. Короче говоря, это было чистое вранье. Тем не менее, никакой ответственности за него он не понес.) 
-- далее, как прекрасно известно, Литвиненко был одним из главных соратников Березовского, особенно в том, что касается провокаций.
Самая известная и громкая: пресс-конференция, на которой он заявлял, что его начальство приказал ему убить Березовского! Естественно, как всегда, никаких доказательств... зато подозреваю, что деньги за это он получил от Березовского неплохие.  ::  
-- ну, еще одну грязненькую историю можно вспомнить. Пару лет назад Литвиненко также заманил пару сотрудников ФСБ в Англию, а потом обвинил их в том, что они там собираются кого-то убить -- то ли Березу, то ли Литвиненко, то ли их обоих. Оба человека были арестованы, но через неделю их пришлось отпустить: естественно, никаких свидетельств в пользу того, что они собирались кого-то убивать, не нашли. Что самое интересное, за клевету и ложный донос *ни к какой ответственности Литвиненко привлечен не был*. 
-- наконец, Березовский говорил, что мечтает сменить власть в России *насильственным путем*, а также о том, что у чеченских террористов уже есть радиоактивные материалы, из которых можно сделать грязную бомбу. Он не пояснил, какие именно.. не Po-210, случайно? 
В общем, с учетом всего этого, я думаю вам понятно, почему у нас мало кто верит в непричастность Березовского к этому делу.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Чекист -- это просто древнее название всех сотрудников спецслужб из цепочки ЧК -- (О)ГПУ -- НКВД -- МГБ -- КГБ -- АФБ -- ФСК -- ФСБ ... надеюсь, я ничего не пропустил.  Название, действительно, довольно глупое, но к нему все привыкли.

 а! Значит какое-то сленговое слово?   

> Простите: западная пресса делает то же самое: совершенно бездоказательно обвиняет то Путина, то спецслужбы России, то Россию в целом, то какие-то загадочные организации ветеранов российских спецслужб, которые сами же придумали... Причем каждый день -- по новой версии.

 Прощу.   ::   Я немножко о другом. Я про журналистический этикет. Я знаю, что есть такое подозрение, что это что-то связано с Путиным. Но я утверждаю, что ни одной *серьезной* западной газеты публикируют выводы, которые журналисты (и не квалисивированные тем более) сами делают. Когда есть известия (а не Известия), они именно это публикирует - а не какие-то "мол то, значит то"   ::   
они конечно могут задать вопросы "Это Путин сделал?" или "Это Березовский?" кому-то связанно с историей, но собственные выводы не должны быть в статьи.  
Это мне трошку раздражает, потому что каждый раз кто-то показывает меня статью с такими "доказательствами", я начинаю подозревать логику самого человека, кто мне показывал!   ::  Где нормальные статьи, где пишут "Боб сегодня заявил то. Точка" и мы сами можем рассуждать?     

> Я согласен, что обвинения в адрес Березовского на данный момент бездоказательны (так же, как и в адрес России).
> Однако, вспоминим, что мы знаем про этого субъекта: 
> -- что он люто ненавидит нынешнюю власть в России (за то, что она не только мешает ему воровать но и хочет призвать к ответу за воровство), 
> -- что он -- профессиональный клеветник и мастер самых грязых политических провокаций, 
> -- что он даже политическое убежище в Великобритании получил благодаря лжи и провокации. (Перед судебным процессом он публично заявлял, что "агенты СВР" (Службы внешней разведки России) собираются "убить его отравленной авторучкой", причем ни где нибудь, а именно в зале суда!
> Естественно, никаких доказательств этому бреду он не предъявил. (Более того, британские власти вроде бы расследовали это заявление, и, естественно, не обнаружили ни агентов СВР, ни отравленных авторучек. Короче говоря, это было чистое вранье. Тем не менее, никакой ответственности за него он не понес.) 
> -- далее, как прекрасно известно, Литвиненко был одним из главных соратников Березовского, особенно в том, что касается провокаций.
> Самая известная и громкая: пресс-конференция, на которой он заявлял, что его начальство приказал ему убить Березовского! Естественно, как всегда, никаких доказательств... зато подозреваю, что деньги за это он получил от Березовского неплохие.  
> -- ну, еще одну грязненькую историю можно вспомнить. Пару лет назад Литвиненко также заманил пару сотрудников ФСБ в Англию, а потом обвинил их в том, что они там собираются кого-то убить -- то ли Березу, то ли Литвиненко, то ли их обоих. Оба человека были арестованы, но через неделю их пришлось отпустить: естественно, никаких свидетельств в пользу того, что они собирались кого-то убивать, не нашли. Что самое интересное, за клевету и ложный донос *ни к какой ответственности Литвиненко привлечен не был*. 
> ...

 Ясно ондно - вы очень не любите Березовского!   ::  Не знаю настолько вы писали правда (не нашел ничего про "заявлял, что "агенты СВР"  собираются "убить его отравленной авторучкой""), но в западе это не достаточно чтобы обвинить человека! 
Я утверждаю, что серьезная западная пресса не обвиняет Путина, даже больше половины "экспертов" (знаю, что вы все думаете об них   ::  ) говорит, что это скорее всего не Путин (он не настолько глуп)! Самая основная: не обвинить, пока нет доказательств! 
Вот и всё!   ::   
Признаюсь, что раньше я думал это должно было быть Путиным. Но теперь я не знаю. Может и Березовский, но я не верю ваши факты!   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

What irritates me the most about the Western Press is that they keep referring to Litvinenko as a Russan ex-spy!   ::  He had nothing to do with spying at all!   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

кстати, в последным номере "the economist" есть очень интересная статья про это дело. Это, конечно, политическая комментария, но очень здравая и разумная. Много интерсеного узнаете про западное мнение о России и этом деле. 
What a poisoned Russian agent tells us about the way that Russia is governed 
THE flamboyant Russian community in London has until recently been regarded by the city's natives with wry amusement. The tycoons and tax refugees at its centre have boosted the price of high-end property, imported expensive soccer players along with their befurred wives and provided useful fodder for gossip columnists. Then Alexander Litvinenko was poisoned.  *Never in his life was Litvinenko as important as he has become in death. He was not really a spy, as he has been described, but worked for domestic units of the FSB, one of the KGB's post-Soviet successors. He has been labelled a defector; but few people took the information he brought out of Russia when he fled to Britain seriously. He had always been a pawn in other people's power struggles, and even as a pawn his utility was declining.* 
Litvinenko fell ill in London on November 1st. Just after his agonising death, under police guard, on November 23rd, the poison that killed him was identified as radioactive polonium. By the time he was buried in Highgate Cemetery last week in a specially sealed coffin, Londoners understood that the dissidents and playboys spewed out by post-Soviet Russia had imported other things too: intrigue, shady pasts and grudges pursued with reckless brutality. And it had become clear that the rest of the world could no longer complacently regard Russia's violent internecine politics as a worry for Russians alone. 
On November 1st Litvinenko met Mario Scaramella, an Italian muckraker who has investigated the KGB's activities in Italy, at a Piccadilly sushi bar. But it now looks as though the meeting that led to his death was with two or more visiting ex-KGB Russians at a posh hotel in Mayfair. A number of staff at the hotel bar have shown traces of radiation. So have rooms at several establishments in which the visiting Russians stayed, and the aeroplanes on which they flew between London and Russia, as well as part of the British embassy in Moscow, which the Russians attended to explain themselves.  
The German police this week revealed that Dmitri Kovtun, one of the hotel attendees, had apparently spread radiation across various sites in Hamburg before meeting Litvinenko that day. Both he and his associate, Andrei Lugovoi, who saw Litvinenko on several occasions in the month before he fell ill (as well as on November 1st itself), have now been interviewed by the British detectives from Scotland Yard who flew to Moscow last week to pursue their murder inquiries. Or rather, they have been interviewed by Russian officials with the British policemen in attendance. German prosecutors also want to speak to Mr Kovtun. Both he and Mr Lugovoi protest their innocence.   
The police may soon identify who administered the poison. Even so, the motive may prove inscrutable. It happened in London, but Litvinenko's death was almost certainly a Russian crime, and in Russia the most dramatic and public outrages—the Beslan school siege in 2004, for example—tend to remain opaque, seized as opportunities for propaganda but never properly explained.  
In the case of Beslan, Vladimir Putin, Russia's president, immediately blamed the atrocity on outside forces bent on weakening his country. Yet elementary questions about what happened at the school remain unanswered. *The Litvinenko affair involves a mix of dubious characters in several countries, some of whom may be either accomplices or escaped co-targets or the stooges in frame-ups. As well as a variety of explanations, the crime has set off an orgy of conspiracy theories, some of them opportunistic calumnies and intentional disinformation. *  *The immediate suspicion of many in London—including Litvinenko, according to a statement supposedly made on his deathbed—was that the Kremlin killed him, using either the FSB or another of Russia's security agencies (such agencies, under a variety of names, have been tailing Russian dissidents in London since before the Bolshevik revolution). The Kremlin and others in Russia angrily attribute this assumption to anachronistic cold-war stereotypes. But the fact that people jumped to this conclusion says much about the image created by Mr Putin's capricious seven-year presidency.*  
Nor is it an entirely outlandish view. Many in the FSB reviled Litvinenko: some are rumoured to have used his image as a target on their shooting ranges. Before and after leaving Russia in 2000, Litvinenko accused his erstwhile colleagues—and Mr Putin, the agency's former boss—of horrific crimes. His key allegation (and not his alone) was that the FSB orchestrated the spate of mysterious bombings of Russian apartment blocks in 1999, which killed about 300 people and were officially blamed on Chechen terrorists. The blasts contributed to the eruption of a new Chechen war, which in turn helped to secure Mr Putin's election as president in 2000.  
For many of Mr Putin's critics, the apartment bombings are the original sin of his presidency, an extreme encapsulation of a pattern that includes the ruthless accumulation of power and the supremacy of power over law. The charge is denied, of course,* but it is undeniable that several journalists, parliamentarians and policemen who have investigated the bombings have either met unexplained deaths or gone to prison.*  
Some see Litvinenko's death as part of a sequence of recent murders that included the contract killing in October of Anna Politkovskaya, a crusading journalist who exposed the continuing but now largely forgotten abuse of human rights in Chechnya. Mr Putin at first ignored her murder, then posthumously belittled her work. Others see a link to the poisoning of Viktor Yushchenko during his campaign (against the Kremlin's preferred candidate) for Ukraine's presidency in 2004. That, too, remains unexplained—because, some in Kiev whisper, explaining it would be diplomatically awkward. 
A sub-theory is that Litvinenko died not on Mr Putin's direct order, but through a freelance vendetta pursued by current or former security agents. One of the stark contradictions of the Putin years has been that economic growth and spreading wealth have been accompanied by growing lawlessness and insatiable corruption. Across Russia the FSB is said to run assorted rackets, combining patriotism with graft in a way that can seem contradictory to outsiders. 
Today's Russia is not the Soviet Union; for all their common personnel, the FSB is not the KGB. But under Mr Putin the siloviki (people of power) have been given freer reign than some Russians thought would ever be possible again. 
The Kremlin's main explanation for Mr Litvinenko's demise is to blame both it and the Politkovskaya killing on hostile forces bent on discrediting Mr Putin. This version invokes the spectre not of the cold war but of the anarchic presidency of Boris Yeltsin, Mr Putin's predecessor. In particular, it involves Boris Berezovsky, one of the so-called oligarchs who accumulated vast wealth in the frenetic privatisations of the 1990s. He helped bring Mr Putin to power but then fell out with him and fled to London. Britain's refusal to extradite him (along with Akhmed Zakayev, a Chechen separatist with whom Litvinenko fraternised) has infuriated the Russians, contributing to a nasty souring of Anglo-Russian relations.  
Litvinenko claimed that, as an FSB officer, he had been ordered to kill Mr Berezovsky (who then helped him financially in Britain). Curiously enough, in one of the case's many odd connections and coincidences, Mr Lugovoi also once worked for Mr Berezovsky. That he or the other bigwig Russians who have taken refuge in London would jeopardise their asylum for the sake of such risky Machiavellianism seems improbable. But the idea was given some credence by the strange incapacitation of Yegor Gaidar, a former Russian prime minister, who thinks he was himself poisoned in Ireland on the day that Litvinenko died. *Now recovering, Mr Gaidar—an occasional but friendly critic of Mr Putin—believes his ailment was part of a campaign of anti-Kremlin subterfuge.*   *There are, naturally, other theories. Several involve the Yukos oil company, whose dismemberment by the state, beginning in 2003, was among the most brazen episodes of Kremlin lawlessness. Mikhail Khodorkovsky, Yukos's ex-boss, stayed in Russia (whereas Mr Berezovsky fled) and is now in a Siberian labour camp. Some Yukos executives still at liberty were, according to one rumour, tipped off by Litvinenko about plots laid against them. Then there is the theory that Litvinenko poisoned himself while hawking the polonium around London to potential buyers, or (so say some in Moscow) had been helping Chechen terrorists to build a “dirty bomb”. Or that he had fallen foul of Russian gangsters.*  *Another theory mooted in Russia is that the sudden spate of mysterious killings—which has claimed others besides Litvinenko and Politkovskaya—is part of the ongoing power struggle inside the Kremlin, in advance of Mr Putin's putative departure from office in 2008. The aim, it is variously said, is to undermine one or other of his possible successors or somehow to force Mr Putin to stay on, which some who have profited during his presidency would sorely like him to do. Whoever is anointed by Mr Putin as his successor will surely “win” the election in 2008; the real competition, it is argued, is occurring now, between Kremlin factions.* This idea sees Litvinenko's murder as a symptom of a basic flaw in Mr Putin's quasi-authoritarian system of government: the transfer of power, as mandated by the constitution, is tricky and perilous. 
The polonium itself, with its rarity and trail of irradiated locations (see article) ought to be a telling clue. But it, too, has various possible implications. One is that the choice of a radioactive poison—as opposed to, say, an especially nasty mugging or road accident—was intentionally sensational. On this reading, it was designed to demonstrate the scope of the murderers and to send a hair-raising message to Litvinenko's friends in London, and perhaps also to his perfidious British hosts. Or, according to yet another explanation, to damage Mr Putin's reputation and Russian-Western relations perhaps beyond repair.  
Alternatively, whoever chose it may have thought that the exotic radiation involved would have been untraceable, and would leave the police bamboozled, as might have happened had it been deployed in Russia. It seems possible that the actual poisoners did not realise the nature of their weapon. If so, this might account for the sloppy radioactive smears and contamination of third parties.  
During a tsar-like televised phone-in with his people in October, Mr Putin made a little-noticed but revealing remark. He was asked, in a periphrastic way, about a tasteless joke he had made in relation to allegations of rape against Moshe Katsav, Israel's president. It was wrong, Mr Putin said, for the issue of women's rights to be used as a weapon in political squabbles. In other words, he assumed that the allegations had an ulterior motive—as they would have had in Russia. This points to the problem at the bottom of Russia's increasingly bitter ties with the West: the Russians' deep conviction that the rest of the world works as Russia does, and that all politics and diplomacy are as cynical and self-interested as Russia's own. 
The row over Mr Berezovsky is another example of this way of thinking. *Some Russians simply refuse to believe that in Britain extradition cases are decided by the courts, rather than by the government.* Likewise, some in the Kremlin were angry that Litvinenko's deathbed accusations managed to penetrate his police guard to be broadcast: they apparently assumed that protection meant arrest.
Try to be nice to the snoopers 
The Russians now have a chance to repair their reputation, reassure the world about the security of their nuclear installations (a nagging worry since the Soviet Union's collapse) and prove that law in Russia is more than a political instrument. *Russia's qualms at hosting foreign detectives bent on questioning current and former spooks are understandable; any country would feel much the same.* But the Russians could, short of compromising state security, offer total co-operation with the British inquiry. Condoleezza Rice, America's secretary of state, urged them this week to do just that.  
Both the British and the Russians are trying to appear conciliatory. Yet the co-operation has been tightly circumscribed from the start. As well as being permitted to question their interviewees only via Russian officers, the Scotland Yard detectives seem unlikely to be given access to any serving FSB men. The Russians, meanwhile, have begun their own investigation into Litvinenko's death and what they say is Mr Kovtun's own poisoning, and want to question people in London. That could in theory bolster the British efforts—or it could result in obfuscation, and be used to advance old grievances.   *It would not be fair to conclude from any of this that the Kremlin is guilty as charged.* But it all amounts to yet another sign that the hopes entertained in the West about Mr Putin when he first took office—that he actually meant what he then said about democracy, and that under his rule Russia could conceivably become a “normal” country—were misplaced. There have been many such signs, from barbarity in the north Caucasus to harassment of foreign oil firms and meddlesome foreign policy. But perhaps none has publicised the murk and cruelty of life in Russia so effectively as the mysterious death of an unimportant man.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> What a poisoned Russian agent tells us about the way that Russia is governed

 После этого заголовка дальше читать нет никакого желания. И так всё понятно, про что пишут: "Путин -- дикататор, Путин -- козел, Путин -- обижает грузин, Путин -- клон Гитлера, Путин..." 
Тьфу, противно уже. Каждый раз одно и то же...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::  вы читайте статью, и потом скажите мне, с чем именно вы не согласны и чем статья не правдивая! Это мне очень интересно! (и я не сказал, что я со всеми, что там написано, согласен) 
Хотя бы, читайте, что я подчеркнул. Они же защищает русскую позицию в этом деле!

----------


## mishau_

А статье очень много нерусских слов. Это сильно затрудняет чтение.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

сочувствую   ::

----------


## Basil77

> What a poisoned Russian agent tells us about the way that Russia is governed
> 			
> 		  После этого заголовка дальше читать нет никакого желания. И так всё понятно, про что пишут: "Путин -- дикататор, Путин -- козел, Путин -- обижает грузин, Путин -- клон Гитлера, Путин..." 
> Тьфу, противно уже. Каждый раз одно и то же...

 Путин - убийца журналистов и правозащитников. Как ты мог забыть об этом?   ::

----------


## Юрка

> а! Значит какое-то сленговое слово?

 ЧК (произностится: "чека") - это чрезвычайная комиссия. ЧеКист - сотрудник ЧК.
Да, это жаргон.

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Чекист -- это просто древнее название всех сотрудников спецслужб из цепочки ЧК -- (О)ГПУ -- НКВД -- МГБ -- КГБ -- АФБ -- ФСК -- ФСБ ... надеюсь, я ничего не пропустил.  Название, действительно, довольно глупое, но к нему все привыкли.   а! Значит какое-то сленговое слово?

 Не вполне сленговое -- почти оффициальное (т.е. обычно сотрудники ФСБ и не обижаются на определение "чекист").
Это примерно как английских консерваторов называют "тори" (Tory, Tories). Пожалуй, нельзя сказать, что это слово сленговое -- вполне общепринятое, хотя и немного устаревшее.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Простите: западная пресса делает то же самое: совершенно бездоказательно обвиняет то Путина, то спецслужбы России, то Россию в целом, то какие-то загадочные организации ветеранов российских спецслужб, которые сами же придумали... Причем каждый день -- по новой версии.   Прощу.    Я немножко о другом. Я про журналистический этикет. Я знаю, что есть такое подозрение, что это что-то связано с Путиным. Но я утверждаю, что ни одной *серьезной* западной газеты публикируют выводы, которые журналисты (и не квалисивированные тем более) сами делают.

 Ну что ж, посмотрим, например, на статью в *The New York Times*
(вроде бы, вполне *серьезная* западная газета): 
Статья: *Карманный справочник гадалки: что происходит в путинской России?*. Автор: Serge Schmemann. Перевод: на ИноСМИ (http://inosmi.ru/print/231716.html, там где-то имеется ссылка на оригинал). Несколько цитат из статьи на выбор выделяю _вот так_. Все то, что мне в них не нравится буду выделять *вот так*.  _Скорее всего, мы так никогда и не узнаем, кто убил Литвиненко и за что._ 
Откуда такой пессимизм? Британским следователям вроде бы никто не мешает работать -- даже в Москве? Или они уже заранее сдались, и решили, что правды им лучше не знать?  _Но это, конечно, не значит, что это убийство никак не связано с кремлевской политикой._ 
потрясающая логика! А еще это не значит, что убийство Литвиненко, не связано с американской политикой, например, или английской. Или новозеландской.  :: 
В общем, заявление автора -- *примитивнейший образец демагогии*. Меня интересует, с чем это убийство *связано* -- так зачем мне пудрить мозги?  _"Политики в Кремле предостаточно, причем злой и жестокой..."_ -- *бездоказательное утверждение*. Какие-нибудь реальные факты "злой и жестокой политики Кремля" есть?  _В отличие от скептиков на Западе, приближенные Путина, видимо, действительно поверили - а многие и испугались, - что Владимир Владимирович всерьез решил в 2008 году, по окончании своего второго президентского срока, оставить сей пост,_ 
Сразу возникает вопрос: а автор что, умеет читать в головах "приближенных Путина", кем бы они не были? Молодец!
Вывод: *еще одна бездоказательная чушь*.  _а поскольку в России передача власти - это традиционно непростой и подчас кровавый процесс..._  
Да разве? И Горбачев, и Ельцин вроде бы ушли совершенно бескровно? *Заведомая дезинформация* читателя.  _Люди, близкие к Путину, в руках которых находится реальная власть, стараются не выходить на свет божий. Слышали когда-нибудь такие имена, как Медведев, Иванов, другой Иванов, Сечин, Сурков, Собянин или Миронов?_ 
Еще один пример *словоблудия или лжи*. Что значит -- _стараются не выходить на свет божий_? Если это означает что-нибудь вроде "не показываются публике", то это просто *нахальное вранье*: Медведева, Миронова, обоих Ивановых вижу по телевизору постоянно.  _а большинство политических партий, заседающих в Думе, будь то 'Единая Россия', 'Отечество-Вся Россия' или 'Справедливая Россия', на практике представляют собой лишь временные альянсы._ 
Помимо того, что это еще одно *голословное утверждение* (с чего автор решил, что это "временные альянсы"? "Единая Россия", вроде, существует довольно долго...), вижу *дичайший образец невежества*: автор даже не знает, что "Отечество -- Вся Россия" давным давно не существует! "Единая Россия" -- это и есть ОВР + Единство!!! Мм-да, автор -- крупный специалист по российской политике, сразу видно...  ::   _Это еще не значит, что в убийстве Литвиненко обязательно замешан сам Путин или кто-либо из его окружения._ 
Глубокая мысль.  ::  Готов даже ее развить: все, что автор написал до этого момента, вообще мало что значит.  ::   _Хотя Путин ничем не показал, что считает себя виновным в затяжной серии политических убийств_ 
Обидно то как, а?  ::   _совершенной за годы его правления ,_ 
А сколько убийств -- политических и неполитических -- произошло до Путина, автор не пробовал подсчитать? Вообще-то, довольно много.  _и совершенно не проявил никакого рвения в том, чтобы эту серию прекратить,_ 
Интересно: как Путин может их прекратить, если организаторы убийств сидят в Англии или Израиле?  _выгодность столь мелодраматического шага с его точки зрения на самом деле сомнительна._ 
Наконец-то: первая разумная мысль в статье!
Надо ли было все остальное писать?  ::   _Пока Путин останется в силе, его окружение будет по-прежнему всячески выказывать ему свою верность. Однако те, кто под ковром, уже точат ножи для схватки..._ 
Ох, до чего же надоели эти "ножи для схватки"! Где факты? Очередное *бездоказательное вранье*.  _Что ж, последим за криками из-под ковра._ 
Вообще-то, все крики, которые я слышу, раздаются не "из-под ковра", а из западной прессы.  ::  
Ну вот, статья и кончилась.
*Вздох облегчения*. *Вопрос*: как все процитированное соответствует *"журналистскому этикету"*? Или хотя бы *элементарной человеческой порядочности*?   

> Когда есть известия (а не Известия), они именно это публикирует - а не какие-то "мол то, значит то"

 Угу. Процитированная мной статья ну очень хорошо это подтверждает.  ::    

> они конечно могут задать вопросы "Это Путин сделал?" или "Это Березовский?" кому-то связанно с историей, но собственные выводы не должны быть в статьи.

 Вот- вот: задают вопросы, потом срау же делают собственные выводы. Причем выводы всегда очень предсказуемы, а доказательств, естественно, нет.  ::    

> Это мне трошку раздражает,

 Оо, если уж мы начинаем на украiнской мове размовляти -- то правильно будет, по-моему, *трошки* раздражает.  ::    

> потому что каждый раз кто-то показывает меня статью с такими "доказательствами", я начинаю подозревать логику самого человека, кто мне показывал!

 Вот-вот. Это как раз про статью, которую я только что процитировал!
Фактов -- *ноль*.
Бездоказательных утверждений, демагогии и лжи -- завались.   

> Где нормальные статьи, где пишут "Боб сегодня заявил то. Точка" и мы сами можем рассуждать?

 Хороший вопрос!  Постоянно вижу, что в западной прессе такие статьи как-то редко встречаются.  :: 
В основном, по моему, их авторы стремятся к тому, чтобы читатель не мог рассуждать сам. 
Прервусь. Про Березовского -- в следующем сообщении.

----------


## Scorpio

> Ясно одно - вы очень не любите Березовского!

 Не я один.   

> Не знаю настолько вы писали правда (не нашел ничего про "заявлял, что "агенты СВР"  собираются "убить его отравленной авторучкой""),

 История достаточно известная, и широко освещалась в том числе и в западной прессе. Вот, например, "Гардиан":  http://www.guardian.co.uk/russia/articl ... e_continue  *Kremlin denies poison pen plot
Nick Paton Walsh in Moscow
Monday September 22, 2003*  _The Kremlin yesterday denied a report that it had instigated a plot to assassinate the Russian tycoon Boris Berezovsky in a London courtroom using a poisoned fountain pen...._   

> но в западе это не достаточно чтобы обвинить человека!

 В данном случае я как раз никого ни в чем не обвиняю.
Обвинял Березовский, причем совершенно голословно. И, на основании, голословных обвинений, получил нечто очень реальное: *политическое убежище*. Собственно, об этом и речь.   

> Я утверждаю, что серьезная западная пресса не обвиняет Путина, даже больше половины "экспертов" (знаю, что вы все думаете об них   ) говорит, что это скорее всего не Путин (он не настолько глуп)! Самая основная: не обвинить, пока нет доказательств!

 Всегда бы так!  ::    

> Признаюсь, что раньше я думал это должно было быть Путиным. Но теперь я не знаю. Может и Березовский, но я не верю ваши факты!

 Факты, простите, не мои и не ваши -- они достаточно объективные и известные. Вот и предлагаю к ним вернуться, и вспомнить, что мы знаем. 
Вот объективный факт: Полонием-210 отравились *два человека*: Литвиненко и Ковтун. То, что первый из них отравился со смертельным исходом, а второй -- нет, вполне может быть *случайностью*.
Произошло ли отравление именно 1-го ноября в баре отеля "Миллениум"? Скорее всего, но опять -- *не факт*. Откуда тогда радиационное загрязнение в суси-баре, который Литвиненко посещал раньше? А, вообще-то, некоторые следы Po-210 появились в Лондоне еще раньше!
И, самый интересный вопрос: в той же гостинице, в одном из номеров, обнаружены действительно серьезные следы радиоактивного заражения. При этом, *ни Луговой, ни Ковтун в этом номере не жили*.
А *кто* тогда жил? И, если имя этого человека известно, почему оно не разглашается?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Ну что ж, посмотрим, например, на статью в *The New York Times*
> (вроде бы, вполне *серьезная* западная газета):

 Вполне!   

> Статья: *Карманный справочник гадалки: что происходит в путинской России?*. Автор: Serge Schmemann. Перевод: на ИноСМИ (http://inosmi.ru/print/231716.html, там где-то имеется ссылка на оригинал).

 Вот почему я не люблю ИноСМИ! Раз - не дали ссылку на оригинал, пришлось сам искать. Два - Не сообщит, если статья из раздела "МНЕНИЯ". Нашел статью в том разделе.  http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/17/opini ... ref=slogin
под большим шрифтом "OPINION". Я, конечно, не журналист, но в разделе мнения пишут именно люди своими собственными мнениями!   ::   
Дальше бессмысленно обсуждать о чем автор писал, *потому что это не считается как репотаж газеты*!  
Я даже подозреваю, что ИноСМИ делает это намеренно. Я когда-то хотел искать статью о чем-то хорошее в нем, которая была опубликована в "New York Times", но там не нашел. Только критику надо переводить?  ::    

> Когда есть известия (а не Известия), они именно это публикует - а не какие-то "мол то, значит то"     Угу. Процитированная мной статья ну очень хорошо это подтверждает.

 выше смотрите   ::     

> Это мне трошку раздражает,
> 			
> 		  Оо, если уж мы начинаем на украiнской мове размовляти -- то правильно будет, по-моему, *трошки* раздражает.

   ::  Да: трошки!    

> потому что каждый раз кто-то показывает меня статью с такими "доказательствами", я начинаю подозревать логику самого человека, кто мне показывал!
> 			
> 		  Вот-вот. Это как раз про статью, которую я только что процитировал!
> Фактов -- *ноль*.
> Бездоказательных утверждений, демагогии и лжи -- завались.

 Согласен. Смотрите выше.   

> Где нормальные статьи, где пишут "Боб сегодня заявил то. Точка" и мы сами можем рассуждать?

  

> Хороший вопрос!  Постоянно вижу, что в западной прессе такие статьи как-то редко встречаются. 
> В основном, по моему, их авторы стремятся к тому, чтобы читатель не мог рассуждать сам.

 Нет. Это Вы, кто читает только один тип статьи!   ::  Каждый день у меня новости из России, простые новости, без комментаров авторов! 
Вот наш "дисконнект" - Вы читаете одни статьи и делаете свое мнение о западе, и я то же!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Ясно одно - вы очень не любите Березовского!     Не я один.

 Да, я имел в виду "русские"   ::     

> История достаточно известная, и широко освещалась в том числе и в западной прессе. Вот, например, "Гардиан":  http://www.guardian.co.uk/russia/articl ... e_continue  *Kremlin denies poison pen plot
> Nick Paton Walsh in Moscow
> Monday September 22, 2003*  _The Kremlin yesterday denied a report that it had instigated a plot to assassinate the Russian tycoon Boris Berezovsky in a London courtroom using a poisoned fountain pen...._

   ::  ничего себе   ::     

> Факты, простите, не мои и не ваши -- они достаточно объективные и известные. Вот и предлагаю к ним вернуться, и вспомнить, что мы знаем. 
> Вот объективный факт: Полонием-210 отравились *два человека*: Литвиненко и Ковтун. То, что первый из них отравился со смертельным исходом, а второй -- нет, вполне может быть *случайностью*.

 Как два человека? А итальянец? И все остальные которые попали в больнице, в том числе Луговой?   

> Произошло ли отравление именно 1-го ноября в баре отеля "Миллениум"? Скорее всего, но опять -- *не факт*. Откуда тогда радиационное загрязнение в суси-баре, который Литвиненко посещал раньше? А, вообще-то, некоторые следы Po-210 появились в Лондоне еще раньше!

 1: Следы не значит отравление! 
2: насколько я знаю, он встретил их в гостинице раньше чем итальянца в суси-баре   

> И, самый интересный вопрос: в той же гостинице, в одном из номеров, обнаружены действительно серьезные следы радиоактивного заражения. При этом, *ни Луговой, ни Ковтун в этом номере не жили*.
> А *кто* тогда жил? И, если имя этого человека известно, почему оно не разглашается?

 А это интересно! Это я не знал! не нашел статью, ссылку есть?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> кстати, в последным номере "the economist" есть очень интересная статья про это дело. Это, конечно, политическая комментария, но очень здравая и разумная. Много интерсеного узнаете про западное мнение о России и этом деле. 
> What a poisoned Russian agent tells us about the way that Russia is governed

 Вот, нашел я вам ссылку на русском!  http://www.inosmi.ru/translation/231665.html 
Это, я предлогал бы, нормальный взгляд на событиях.

----------


## Guin

> Вот, нашел я вам ссылку на русском!  http://www.inosmi.ru/translation/231665.html 
> Это, я назвал бы, нормальным взглядом на события_.

 Да уж, статейка просто-таки "эталон беспристрастности"... Чего стоит, хотя бы, следующая цитата:  _В октябре Путин, общаясь в царской манере со своим народом, сделал замечание, на которое немногие обратили внимание, но которое многое объясняет._  
Отвечать три часа подряд в прямом эфире на вопросы,  часто нелицеприятные, это называется "царская манера"? А много ли подобных конференций провели Блэр и Буш?  _Скандал вокруг Березовского - еще один пример подобного мышления. Некоторые россияне просто отказываются верить в то, что в Британии решения по делам об экстрадиции принимают суды, а не правительство. А некоторые лица в Кремле были возмущены тем, что предсмертные обвинения Литвиненко попали в эфир, несмотря на полицейскую охрану: они, по-видимому, решили, что защита означает арест._ 
Редко приходится читать что-либо более идиотское.  _Было бы несправедливо сделать на основании всего этого вывод о виновности Кремля. Но очевидно, что надежды, которыми тешил себя Запад, когда Путин впервые был избран президентом - на то, что он всерьез говорит о демократии, и что при его правлении Россия наконец-то станет 'нормальной' страной - не оправдались._ 
Как я понимаю, "нормальная страна" - это в понимании автора - вассал США, наподобие Великобритании. Который не имеет собственной независимой политики, а имеет только право исполнять директивы хозяина. Например, принимать участие в его разного рода сомнительных операциях, типа агрессии против Югославии или Ирака. В случае России - это ещё, и "привилегия" поставлять почти задарма на запад нефть и газ, контроль над месторождениями которых должен быть, конечно же, полностью в руках западных корпораций.  
Само собой, что те страны, которые так не поступают, являются, с точки зрения США, по меньшей мере - недемократическими, если не тоталитарными.  По-моему, это и есть "двойные стандарты" в чистом виде. 
В целом статья - сборник негатива, тенденциозных коментариев и явных глупостей. Спорить в ней можно практически с каждым абзацем. Но не думаю, что она этого стоит...

----------


## Юрка

> Это, конечно, политическая комментария, но очень здравая и разумная. Много интерсеного узнаете про западное мнение о России и этом деле.
> Это, я предлогал бы, нормальный взгляд на событиях.

 Ну и что тут нормального ? Содержание статьи следующее: "Мы ничего не знаем, но. Россия - дерьмо. Путин - дерьмо. Русские, оправдывайтесь !".

----------


## Wowik

> "Мы ничего не знаем, но. Россия - дерьмо. Путин - дерьмо. Русские, оправдывайтесь !".

 А вам не приходило в голову, что они могут быть правы?  ::

----------


## Guin

Интересная статья в Известиях: http://www.izvestia.ru/investigation/article3099624

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

[quote=Юрка] 

> Это, конечно, политическая комментария, но очень здравая и разумная. Много интерсеного узнаете про западное мнение о России и этом деле.
> Это, я предлогал бы, нормальный взгляд на событиях.

 Ну и что тут нормального ? Содержание статьи следующее: "Мы ничего не знаем, но. Россия - дерьмо. Путин - дерьмо. Русские, оправдывайтесь !".[/quote:179yp6if]
это довольно мрачный взгляд на статью. Если вы так уж чувсивительным на критику, хотя бы разумно и информативно, тогда нечего больше говорить. Скрываетесь от мира!   ::     

> А вам не приходило в голову, что они могут быть правы?

 Нет. Это уж слишком! Если говорят что-то плохое о России, значит ничего не понимают, боятся старого врага и хотят, чтобы Россия вечно была правлена как под Ельцин!  Никогда могут быть правыми!   ::

----------


## Юрка

> Originally Posted by Юрка  "Мы ничего не знаем, но. Россия - дерьмо. Путин - дерьмо. Русские, оправдывайтесь !".   А вам не приходило в голову, что они могут быть правы?

 Когда такое говорят наши, мне приходит (и именно в голову) следущее: "не плюй в колодец - пригодится воды напиться".

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> А вам не приходило в голову, что они могут быть правы?

 А вам не приходило в голову, что нам должно быть насрать на их мнение? Пора бы уяснить, что они никогда не правы.

----------


## Ramil

Если разобраться, то и в нашей прессе "о них" тоже мало что хорошего встречается. Так что - обе стороны хороши.

----------


## Scorpio

> Вот почему я не люблю ИноСМИ! Раз - не дали ссылку на оригинал, пришлось сам искать. Два - Не сообщит, если статья из раздела "МНЕНИЯ". Нашел статью в том разделе.  http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/17/opini ... ref=slogin
> под большим шрифтом "OPINION". Я, конечно, не журналист, но в разделе мнения пишут именно люди своими собственными мнениями!    
> Дальше бессмысленно обсуждать о чем автор писал, *потому что это не считается как репотаж газеты*!

 То, что не дали ссылку на оригинал -- согласен, плохо.
То, что это как бы стороннее мнение -- согласен. Однако, возникает интересный вопрос: а если кто-нибудь напишет статью, отражающую про-российскую точку зрения, New York Times ее опубликует? Вряд ли.  :: 
Т.е. мнение как бы и не зависит от редакции... вот только другие мнения все равно не публикуются. А редакция тут, конечно, не при чем.  ::    

> Я даже подозреваю, что ИноСМИ делает это намеренно. Я когда-то хотел искать статью о чем-то хорошее в нем, которая была опубликована в "New York Times", но там не нашел. Только критику надо переводить?

 Если вы обвиняете ИноСМИ в тенденциозности, то зря. Посмотрите на www.inopressa.ru -- другой (независимый от ИноСМИ) интернет-ресурс.
А статьи там совершенно такие же. Не сговорились же они?  ::  
Кстати, вот эту вот статью я так подробно цитировал и комментировал в основном потому, что мне она кажется вполне *типичной*. Она даже не особо антироссийская -- вполне умеренная. Часто бывает похуже.  ::

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio        Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie":w5ftr6rt]Ясно одно - вы очень не любите Березовского!  :lol:[/quote] 
> Не я один.[/quote] 
> Да, я имел в виду "русские"  :wink: 
> [/quote:w5ftr6rt] 
> Что поделаешь, русские его слишком хорошо помнят. ;) 
> [quote=kalinka_vinnie][quote=Scorpio]История достаточно известная, и широко освещалась в том числе и в западной прессе. Вот, например, "Гардиан": 
> [url="http://www.guardian.co.uk/russia/article/0,2763,1046862,00.html#article_continue  http://www.guardian.co.uk/russia/articl ... e_continue[/url]  *Kremlin denies poison pen plot
> Nick Paton Walsh in Moscow
> Monday September 22, 2003*  _The Kremlin yesterday denied a report that it had instigated a plot to assassinate the Russian tycoon Boris Berezovsky in a London courtroom using a poisoned fountain pen...._     ничего себе      Да, не слабо. Причем, насколько мне известно, англичане пытались расследовать эту историю, и, естественно, не обнаружили никаких "тайных агентов СВР", с отравленными авторучками или без. Тем не менее, для Березовского все это никаких последствий не имело. 
> ...

 Вроде бы, речь идет об этом:  _Neither Litvinenko nor Lugovoi is thought to have visited the Sheraton Park Lane hotel after October 28. So how did polonium contamination get there? Was Lugovoi already contaminated by then? Did he bring it with him from Moscow? 
On the eighth floor of the Sheraton a policeman last week stood guard just outside the lift. To the left, the entire corridor was sealed off by a barrier. Behind it investigators were hard at work. 
According to a note given to guests at the hotel, police had discovered traces of polonium-210 in five rooms. 
Investigations centred on one guest bedroom where “a Russian man” had stayed. 
Was this Lugovoi? Or if he was not the source of the polonium, was there another, as yet unidentified, party preparing the poison attack?_  http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0, ... _3,00.html 
Вообще, статью стоит прочитать. Фактов довольно много.

----------


## Scorpio

[quote=kalinka_vinnie][quote="kalinka_vinnie":2i7kddx8]кстати, в последным номере "the economist" есть очень интересная статья про это дело. Это, конечно, политическая комментария, но очень здравая и разумная. Много интерсеного узнаете про западное мнение о России и этом деле. 
What a poisoned Russian agent tells us about the way that Russia is governed
[/quote] 
Вот, нашел я вам ссылку на русском! 
[url="http://www.inosmi.ru/translation/231665.html"]http://www.inosmi.ru/translation/231665.html[/url] 
Это, я предлогал бы, нормальный взгляд на событиях.[/quote:2i7kddx8] 
Да, в общем согласен с той оценкой, которую статье дали выше.
Начало, в общем, неплохое и есть даже разумные мысли, но затем пошло по старой схеме:  *Это указывает на проблему, которая ведет ко все большему ухудшению отношений России с Западом: глубокую убежденность россиян в том, что в остальном мире действуют те же принципы, что в России, и что политика и дипломатия везде так же циничны и своекорыстны.* 
И откуда только эта убежденность взялась? Не понимаю.  ::   *Скандал вокруг Березовского - еще один пример подобного мышления. Некоторые россияне просто отказываются верить в то, что в Британии решения по делам об экстрадиции принимают суды, а не правительство.* 
Когда "независимый суд" послушно выносит решение в интересах властей, очень трудно поверить в его независимость.  *Но россияне могли бы без ущерба для национальной безопасности предложить полное сотрудничество британским следователям.* 
Что они и сделали. Британские следователи имеют право на все следственные действия, не противоречащие российскому законодательству.  *Теперь у россиян есть возможность исправить репутацию, убедить мир в том, что их ядерные объекты находятся под контролем (это постоянная головная боль Запада после распада Советского Союза)* 
А что, на российских ядерных объектах хоть что-то и когда-то пропадало? Я имею в виду, не в американских фильмах, а на самом деле?  ::

----------


## Basil77

[quote=kalinka_vinnie][quote="Юрка":3ud1rqtt] 

> Это, конечно, политический комментарий, но очень здравый и разумный. Много интерсеного узнаете о западном мнении о России и этом деле.
> Это, я полагаю, нормальный взгляд на события_.

 [/quote:3ud1rqtt]
это довольно мрачный взгляд на статью. Если вы так уж чувсивительны_ к критике, хотя бы разумной и аргументированной, тогда не о чём больше говорить. Скрываетесь от мира!   ::   
Нет. Это уж слишком! Если говорят что-то плохое о России, значит ничего не понимают, боятся старого врага и хотят, чтобы Россия вечно управлялась как при Ельцине!  Они никак не могут быть правы_!   :: [/quote:3ud1rqtt]

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> То, что не дали ссылку на оригинал -- согласен, плохо.
> То, что это как бы стороннее мнение -- согласен. Однако, возникает интересный вопрос: а если кто-нибудь напишет статью, отражающую про-российскую точку зрения, New York Times ее опубликует? Вряд ли. 
> Т.е. мнение как бы и не зависит от редакции... вот только другие мнения все равно не публикуются. А редакция тут, конечно, не при чем.

 Чего? Почему не опубликует? Отчего взяли? А мы уж не о том, разрешите мне вернуть к теме я поднимал. Я говорил, что журналист должен не высказывать свои собственные выводы/мнения. А вы дали мне ссылку "как доказательство" что западная пресса делает также. Но этот человек не журналист, и эта статья не репортаж. Все эти ссылки из Известий написано с крупным шрифтом "расследование" (ссыщик Известия) и в них есть фразы типа "разумный человек не наступил так же, поэтому не может быть так"... 
Как говорим тут на "другой стороне": Stick to the facts!   ::     

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Я даже подозреваю, что ИноСМИ делает это намеренно. Я когда-то хотел искать статью о чем-то хорошее в нем, которая была опубликована в "New York Times", но там не нашел. Только критику надо переводить?    Если вы обвиняете ИноСМИ в тенденциозности, то зря. Посмотрите на www.inopressa.ru -- другой (независимый от ИноСМИ) интернет-ресурс.
> А статьи там совершенно такие же. Не сговорились же они?  
> Кстати, вот эту вот статью я так подробно цитировал и комментировал в основном потому, что мне она кажется вполне *типичной*. Она даже не особо антироссийская -- вполне умеренная. Часто бывает похуже.

 посмотрел на inopressa... не понимаю, почему одни и то же статьи. Мне казалось, что иноСМИ публикуют только статьи, касающихся Россией, а инопресса всякие, не только про Россию.  
Сказав это, я нашёл ту статью там, ваш пример типичный, и тоже не дали никакая знать, отчего взяли (собственное мнение). Хорошо, что дали хоть ссылку!   ::   
Ну, ничего, мы же не о том! Читайте только репортажи, которые нейтрально относятся к фактам!   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Произошло ли отравление именно 1-го ноября в баре отеля *"Миллениум"*? Скорее всего, но опять -- *не факт*. Откуда тогда радиационное загрязнение в суси-баре, который Литвиненко посещал раньше? А, вообще-то, некоторые следы Po-210 появились в Лондоне еще раньше! 
> И, самый интересный вопрос:* в той же гостинице*, в одном из номеров, обнаружены действительно серьезные следы радиоактивного заражения. При этом, *ни Луговой, ни Ковтун в этом номере не жили*.
> А *кто* тогда жил? И, если имя этого человека известно, почему оно не разглашается? 
> Вроде бы, речь идет об этом:  _Neither Litvinenko nor Lugovoi is thought to have visited the Sheraton Park Lane hotel after October 28. So how did polonium contamination get there? Was Lugovoi already contaminated by then? Did he bring it with him from Moscow? 
> On the eighth floor of the Sheraton a policeman last week stood guard just outside the lift. To the left, the entire corridor was sealed off by a barrier. Behind it investigators were hard at work. 
> According to a note given to guests at the hotel, police had discovered traces of polonium-210 in five rooms. 
> Investigations centred on one guest bedroom where “a Russian man” had stayed. 
> Was this Lugovoi? Or if he was not the source of the polonium, was there another, as yet unidentified, party preparing the poison attack?_  http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0, ... _3,00.html 
> Вообще, статью стоит прочитать. Фактов довольно много.

 Вы перепутали гостиницы! Луговой был раньше в другой гостинице (sheraton park lane) и там нашли следы. Потом встретил Литвиненко в гостинице "Milennium", и там нашли следы.  http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0, ... 44,00.html 
Traces of polonium-210 has been found at Parkes Hotel, Mayfair, it was confirmed last night. It means that radiation has been found at all three hotels where Mr Lugovoy had stayed since flying to London on October 16. The Parkes was the first he stayed at.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Да, в общем согласен с той оценкой, которую статье дали выше.
> Начало, в общем, неплохое и есть даже разумные мысли, но затем пошло по старой схеме:  *Это указывает на проблему, которая ведет ко все большему ухудшению отношений России с Западом: глубокую убежденность россиян в том, что в остальном мире действуют те же принципы, что в России, и что политика и дипломатия везде так же циничны и своекорыстны.* 
> И откуда только эта убежденность взялась? Не понимаю.

 Ну конечно, не надо со всеми согласиться. И я тоде не с этим соглашусь. Отчего взял?   

> *Скандал вокруг Березовского - еще один пример подобного мышления. Некоторые россияне просто отказываются верить в то, что в Британии решения по делам об экстрадиции принимают суды, а не правительство.* 
> Когда "независимый суд" послушно выносит решение в интересах властей, очень трудно поверить в его независимость.

 так, что все решения "независимого судя" должен противроречить власти? И два, почему всегда говорят отдай нам Березовского Англий, когда знают что они не могут выдать его по закону?   

> *Теперь у россиян есть возможность исправить репутацию, убедить мир в том, что их ядерные объекты находятся под контролем (это постоянная головная боль Запада после распада Советского Союза)* 
> А что, на российских ядерных объектах хоть что-то и когда-то пропадало? Я имею в виду, не в американских фильмах, а на самом деле?

 Не знаю, может быть и да. А даже если нет, все ещё боится тут люди!   ::  мало ли что происходит у вас? Незаконный продаж русских оружиях террористам не новость... Надо всегда работать на худший случай!   ::

----------


## JJ

> Незаконный продаж русских оружиях террористам не новость...

 Незаконная продажа русскими оружия террористам?  ::  Пример, пожалуйста! Тока без Голливуда!  ::  А вот Штаты в таких продажах завязаны по самые гланды. Кто талибам продавал стингеры? А Иран-контрас тебе о чём-нибудь говорит? А как Рейган продавал оружие в Никарагуа... Давай, приведи такие же примеры про Россию, я мож про пиндосов ещё чё-нибудь накопаю...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Может я ошибаюсь, но откуда чеченцам оружия, спрашивается? А чем стреляют все террористы? Не калашникови?   ::

----------


## JJ

> Может я ошибаюсь, но откуда чеченцам оружия, спрашивается? А чем стреляют все террористы? Не калашникови?

 Вот-вот... Конкретных примеров-то и нет.
1. Ельцин просто оставил ВСЁ оружие в Чечне во время "парада суверенитетов". Даже несколько самолётов и бронетехнику. И в 91 году они ещё НЕ БЫЛИ террористами, т.е. у них ещё не было террористических организаций.
2. Калашниковыми. Потому что M16 стреляет через раз.  ::  А если серьёзно - почти все АК террористов - либо китайские, либо венгерские, либо ГДР-овские. Кстати, недавние 100 тыс. АК-101 проданных в Венесуэллу + завод по их производству ты не считаешь "Незаконной продажей русскими оружия террористам"?  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Если вы так уж чувсивительным на критику... Скрываетесь от мира!

 Я бы с удовольствием, но Вы заняли последний свободный танк   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Может я ошибаюсь, но откуда чеченцам оружия, спрашивается? А чем стреляют все террористы? Не калашникови?

 Since Chechnya (or former Checheno-Ingushskaya ASSR) had been the subject of the Russian Federation by 1991 there were several military units deployed there. There were arms depots and armories scattered here and there (a normal thing - you can find military armories everywhere if you search hard  ::  ).
It was enough to arm separatists initially and then - they had the full financial support from abroad. (By the way - Mr. Berezovsky played a major role in the process of financing and arming the Chechens. Many soldiers paid with their blood for this crime). 
In 1991 leaders of Russia (which was a part of USSR) and the Soviet Union were struggling for political influence. Yeltsin's power was growing while Gorbachev was losing his positions. Since Chechnya was a part of the Russian Federation, Yeltsin has issued a decree establishing a state of emergensy in Chechnya just as soon as the turmoil there had begun. This meant that the order had to be maintained there by military troops  rather than the civilian institutes. But technically, the military was subordinate to the president of the USSR, not Russia. So, Gorbachev, knowing that should he let that pass, he would be dead as a politician, had overruled Yeltsin's decree and did not sent troops out there.
Chechen problem could have been solved in 1991. There were just armed civilians and army would have easily dealt with them with minimum bloodshed. But no, two mutton-heads were arguing over power and the time was lost. In 1996 - there was a nearly professional army in Chechnya - well armed and financed.

----------


## Scorpio

Разговор о западной прессе действительно зашел куда-то в сторону. Но еще раз: непонятно, почему все статьи -- неважно, редакционные или авторские -- столь явно антироссийские.
Дайте мне пример разумной и взвешенной статьи (не обязательно явно про-российской!) статьи опубликованной в той же NYT. (Я уж не говорю скажем про WSJ.  ::  ) -- тогда охотно поверю в то, что западная пресса в отношении России объективна.  ::    

> Вы перепутали гостиницы! Луговой был раньше в другой гостинице (sheraton park lane) и там нашли следы. Потом встретил Литвиненко в гостинице "Milennium", и там нашли следы.  http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0, ... 44,00.html 
> Traces of polonium-210 has been found at Parkes Hotel, Mayfair, it was confirmed last night. It means that radiation has been found at all three hotels where Mr Lugovoy had stayed since flying to London on October 16. The Parkes was the first he stayed at.

 Вполне мог перепутать! Гостиниц в этой истории вообще столько, что в них можно и запутаться.  ::  
Вроде бы, все-таки речь шла о номере в Millenium hotel. Я слышал, что там до сих пор имеется полицейская охрана, номер закрыт и в него никого не пускают. Вот мне и интересно, кто там останавливался: Луговой, Ковтун или ни один из них. 
И опять возникают вопросы... Почему упорно пишут "radiation has been found at all three hotels where Mr Lugovoy had stayed..." -- но не объясняют, *где* именно нашли эти самые следы радиации? Все гостиницы, вроде, довольно большие, нет?  :: 
Если в номере, где Луговой останавливался -- есть реальные основания его подозревать.
Если вообще не в номере, а где-нибудь в легкодоступном месте -- есть основания наоборот подозревать, что кто-то старался создать ложный след. Так?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Traces of polonium-210 has been found

 Why "has been"? Shouldn't it be "have been"? Traces is plural.

----------


## Scorpio

> И откуда только эта убежденность взялась? Не понимаю.

 Ну конечно, не надо со всеми согласиться. И я тоде не с этим соглашусь. Отчего взял? [/quote] 
Это был сарказм, вообще-то.  :: 
Я просто хочу сказать, что глядя на *реальную политику Запада* я вижу более чем достаточно и цинизма, и своекорыстия.   

> *Скандал вокруг Березовского - еще один пример подобного мышления. Некоторые россияне просто отказываются верить в то, что в Британии решения по делам об экстрадиции принимают суды, а не правительство.* 
> Когда "независимый суд" послушно выносит решение в интересах властей, очень трудно поверить в его независимость.

 так, что все решения "независимого судя" должен противроречить власти? И два, почему всегда говорят отдай нам Березовского Англий, когда знают что они не могут выдать его по закону?[/quote] 
"Всегда противоречить власти" -- это уже другая крайность!
Но в данном случае, решение выглядит слишком явно политически мотивированным. Напомню, что выдачи Березовского требует не только Россия, но и Швейцария, причем основания -- вполне конкретные уголовные обвинения (Мошенничество, финансовые махинации).
А определенный политический интерес властей Великобритании в том, чтобы превратить Березовского из уголовного преступника в "политического беженца", безусловно есть. Так что верить в независимость суда очень трудно.   

> *Теперь у россиян есть возможность исправить репутацию, убедить мир в том, что их ядерные объекты находятся под контролем (это постоянная головная боль Запада после распада Советского Союза)* 
> А что, на российских ядерных объектах хоть что-то и когда-то пропадало? Я имею в виду, не в американских фильмах, а на самом деле?

 Не знаю, может быть и да. А даже если нет, все ещё боится тут люди!   ::  мало ли что происходит у вас?
[/quote] 
Вот-вот, "не знаете".  ::  *Достоверные факты* мне не известны.   

> Незаконный продаж русских оружиях террористам не новость... Надо всегда работать на худший случай!

 Если вы про чеченских террористов, то ответ уже был.
Действительно, в 1991 году армию из Чечни вывели, а половину оружия там оставили. Вот именно это оружие то и составляло, вообще-то говоря, основу вооружения дудаевской армии.
(Может, их нельзя было тогда называть "террористами", но в любом случае глупость была страшная. Надо было все вывезти, а остальное уничтожить. Насколько я помню, даже несколько истребителей в Чечне оставили! Правда потом, когда отношения обострились настолько, что перспектива войны стала серьезной, эти уничтожили мы уничтожили прямо на аэродромах, за один боевой вылет.  ::  )

----------


## Scorpio

Кстати, вот текст интервью А. Лугового и Д. Ковтуна на "Эхе Москвы".  http://www.echo.msk.ru/guests/13272/ 
Интересно тут упоминание про видеокамеры в отеле. А в баре были видеокамеры? Хотя это, к сожалению, вряд ли.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Разговор о западной прессе действительно зашел куда-то в сторону. Но еще раз: непонятно, почему все статьи -- неважно, редакционные или авторские -- столь явно антироссийские.
> Дайте мне пример разумной и взвешенной статьи (не обязательно явно про-российской!) статьи опубликованной в той же NYT. (Я уж не говорю скажем про WSJ.  ) -- тогда охотно поверю в то, что западная пресса в отношении России объективна.

 Хорошо. Они, конечно будут по-английски. Скажите,е сли ссылка не работает, я тогда копирую их. 
вот, например, две: http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/22/busin ... et%20Union  http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/19/busin ... et%20Union    

> Вполне мог перепутать! Гостиниц в этой истории вообще столько, что в них можно и запутаться.  
> Вроде бы, все-таки речь шла о номере в Millenium hotel. Я слышал, что там до сих пор имеется полицейская охрана, номер закрыт и в него никого не пускают. Вот мне и интересно, кто там останавливался: Луговой, Ковтун или ни один из них.

   ::  Не знаю, не читал такого. Но если было так, наверно нам не говорят кто там остановался, пока расследование идет. А так, все будут обвниовать того человека без расследования! 
Ну факт в том, что Ковтун и др. встречали С литвиненко в Миленниуме, ДО суси-бар и там он был отравлен кем-то... Может быть официантом, кто знает...   

> И опять возникают вопросы... Почему упорно пишут "radiation has been found at all three hotels where Mr Lugovoy had stayed..." -- но не объясняют, *где* именно нашли эти самые следы радиации? Все гостиницы, вроде, довольно большие, нет? 
> Если в номере, где Луговой останавливался -- есть реальные основания его подозревать.
> Если вообще не в номере, а где-нибудь в легкодоступном месте -- есть основания наоборот подозревать, что кто-то старался создать ложный след. Так?

 Да и нет. Не думаю, что ссыщики Скотланда Йарда такие глупы, что думают "Ага! Следы в применой! Значит Луговой был здесь!" и не думают "но почему следы не были в его номере?"   ::     

> Why "has been"? Shouldn't it be "have been"? Traces is plural.

 Ты прав, даже журналистики делают ошибки!   ::   
Ребята, у меня сейчас отпуск и не могу так часто бывать здесь и всем отвечать! Постараюсь, но вряд ли. После нового года займусь делом снова!   ::

----------


## Оля

> Хорошо. Они, конечно, будут по-английски. Скажите, если ссылка не работает, я тогда скопирую их.  
> Не знаю, не читал такого. Но если было так, наверное, нам не говорят, кто там остановился (or "останавливался"), пока расследование идет. А так, все будут обвинять того человека без расследования!
> Ну факт в том, что Ковтун и др. встречались с Литвиненко в Миленниуме, ДО суси-бара, и там он был отравлен кем-то... Может быть, официантом, кто знает...  И да, и нет. Не думаю, что сыщики Скотленд-Ярда такие глупые (or "так глупы"), что думают "Ага! Следы в приёмной! Значит Луговой был здесь!" и не думают "но почему следов не было в его номере?"    
> Ты прав, даже журналистки (fem; or "журналисты"-male) делают ошибки!    
> Ребята, у меня сейчас отпуск и я не могу так часто бывать здесь и всем отвечать! Постараюсь, но вряд ли. После Нового года займусь делом снова!

----------


## mishau_

Ну, такие исправления лчуше в личку слать. Я думал это комментарий какой серьезный. А это пустышка оказалась.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Ну, такие исправления лчуше в личку слать. Я думал это комментарий какой серьезный. А это пустышка оказалась.

 Да на форуме много таких "пустышек". А в личке у меня уже просто места почти нет  ::

----------


## Scorpio

Так-с, начну со статей.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Разговор о западной прессе действительно зашел куда-то в сторону. Но еще раз: непонятно, почему все статьи -- неважно, редакционные или авторские -- столь явно антироссийские.
> Дайте мне пример разумной и взвешенной статьи (не обязательно явно про-российской!) статьи опубликованной в той же NYT. (Я уж не говорю скажем про WSJ.  ) -- тогда охотно поверю в то, что западная пресса в отношении России объективна.    Хорошо. Они, конечно будут по-английски. Скажите,е сли ссылка не работает, я тогда копирую их. 
> вот, например, две: http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/22/busin ... et%20Union  http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/19/busin ... et%20Union

 Сначала вторая статья:  http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/19/busin ... et%20Union 
Речь идет об акциях какой-то золотодобывающей компании (заметим: не о политике и идеологии, а исключительно о бизнесе).
Согласен, написана вполне нейтрально. Никаких особых анти-российских выпадов не содержит, ничего кроме фактов. Может, статья просто слишком маленькая?  :: 
Но, не спорю, что материалом вполне удовлетворен. 
Первая статья поинтереснее:  http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/22/busin ... et%20Union 
Ну, во-первых, ИноСМИ ее перевели и опубликовали! Вот ссылка:  http://www.inosmi.ru/translation/231865.html  *Московский рынок недвижимости растет на нефтяных деньгах ("The New York Times", США)* _Эндрю Э. Крамер (Andrew E. Kramer), 22 декабря 2006_ 
Однако, почитаю и покомментирую оригинал публикации:  _After the 1917 Bolshevik Revolution, Communist authorities resettled working-class families into aristocratic buildings in cities throughout Russia and Ukraine. The practice was most widespread in St. Petersburg._ 
Мм-да, начинается.  :: 
Вообще-то, большая часть коммунального жилья была все-таки *построена* (этими самыми коммунистами). Коммунальные квартиры в "aristocratic buildings" -- это очень большая экзотика.  _Unlike in Eastern Europe, Russia offers no recourse for prerevolutionary owners to regain title — a good thing for new buyers._ 
Вообще-то, этих "prerevolutionary owners" по большей части нет в живых. Разве только наследники, права которых сомнительны.  _Buying a communal apartment is a complex procedure: the investor must first buy three or four small apartments on the outskirts. Then the communal flat dwellers swap their rooms for these apartments, and the deal is closed. Thus, the price the buyer pays depends on the going rate for second-rate property in outlying districts._ 
Ну, тут я чуть не расплакался от жалости. Бедные инвесторы, ну как же им трудно!
Вообще-то, нормальную, работающую фирму трудности смущать как-то не должны: благодаря этим трудностям они деньги зарабатывают! Если б жильцы могли решить свои жилищные проблемы без помощью фирмы, эта фирма им была бы совершенно не нужна.
Не знаю, как в Питере: в Москве вот очень многие фирмы, занимающиеся недвижимостью, свои первые деньги зарабатывали именно на расселении коммуналок. Уже в середине 90-х коммунальная квартира где-нибудь на Цветном бульваре, например, стоила столько, что можно было купить каждой живущей там семье по квартире где-нибудь на окраине, оплатить их переезд туда -- и еще оставалась немалая прибыль.  _Residential real estate deals are often accompanied by a peculiarly Russian type of due diligence, where buyers ask doctors to certify, at the time of signing, that the seller is sober. It is not an empty precaution: Former owners returned years later and persuaded judges to void deals on the grounds they were on a bender at the time of the closing. This protection for the inebriated is written into Russian law. 
In these cases, Yulia Matygina, a Moscow real estate lawyer, said, “The buyer loses the apartment.”_ 
А вот это уже полный бред! Что еще за "protection for the inebriated", да еще и прописанная в российских законах? Автору было трудно почитать Гражданский или Жилищный Кодексы РФ, прежде чем сочинять подобную чушь? 
Насколько я знаю, законодательство в принципе защищает -- только не пьяниц, а психически больных или недееспособных. Если выяснится, что продавец квартиры имел проблемы с психикой, скажем, это *теоретически* может быть поводом для всяких там судебных разборок (однако, вовсе не значит, что "The buyer loses the apartment", да еще и автоматически). 
В общем, одной глупости *такого* масштаба вполне достаточно, чтобы к статье относиться серьезно было нельзя. 
Уфф, и я тоже немножко устал, так что прервусь.  :: 
Про Литвиненко и пр. предлагаю продолжить в Новом году.
Тем более, что как раз сейчас, похоже, выясняется много интересного. Вот, одного из главных фигурантов этого дела, бесстрашного "борца с КГБ" Марио Скарамеллу, уже оказывается арестовали прямо у себя на родине в Италии! По полностью уголовным обвинениям, что интересно. Официально, конечно, связь ареста с "делом Литвиненко" полностью отрицается. Ну-ну. 
В общем, с наступающим всех! Надеюсь, что Новый год нас не разочарует!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Сначала вторая статья: 
> Речь идет об акциях какой-то золотодобывающей компании (заметим: не о политике и идеологии, а исключительно о бизнесе).
> Согласен, написана вполне нейтрально. Никаких особых анти-российских выпадов не содержит, ничего кроме фактов. Может, статья просто слишком маленькая? 
> Но, не спорю, что материалом вполне удовлетворен.

 Огого! Я не верю своим глазам!   ::   ::     

> Первая статья поинтереснее: 
> Однако, почитаю и покомментирую оригинал публикации:  _After the 1917 Bolshevik Revolution, Communist authorities resettled working-class families into aristocratic buildings in cities throughout Russia and Ukraine. The practice was most widespread in St. Petersburg._ 
> Мм-да, начинается. 
> Вообще-то, большая часть коммунального жилья была все-таки *построена* (этими самыми коммунистами). Коммунальные квартиры в "aristocratic buildings" -- это очень большая экзотика.

 Как я читаю, автор имеет ввиду, что после революции, хозяина "aristocratic buildings" "ушли" и там стали жить "трудящие". Конечно коммунисты построили дома, но это уже потом. А Питер же понятно, он был же столице тогда-то.   

> _Unlike in Eastern Europe, Russia offers no recourse for prerevolutionary owners to regain title — a good thing for new buyers._ 
> Вообще-то, этих "prerevolutionary owners" по большей части нет в живых. Разве только наследники, права которых сомнительны.

 Что спорите? Не надо быть вызывающим!   ::  Факт простой: Восточная Европа делает, а Россия нет.   

> _Buying a communal apartment is a complex procedure: the investor must first buy three or four small apartments on the outskirts. Then the communal flat dwellers swap their rooms for these apartments, and the deal is closed. Thus, the price the buyer pays depends on the going rate for second-rate property in outlying districts._ 
> Ну, тут я чуть не расплакался от жалости. Бедные инвесторы, ну как же им трудно!
> Вообще-то, нормальную, работающую фирму трудности смущать как-то не должны: благодаря этим трудностям они деньги зарабатывают! Если б жильцы могли решить свои жилищные проблемы без помощью фирмы, эта фирма им была бы совершенно не нужна.
> Не знаю, как в Питере: в Москве вот очень многие фирмы, занимающиеся недвижимостью, свои первые деньги зарабатывали именно на расселении коммуналок. Уже в середине 90-х коммунальная квартира где-нибудь на Цветном бульваре, например, стоила столько, что можно было купить каждой живущей там семье по квартире где-нибудь на окраине, оплатить их переезд туда -- и еще оставалась немалая прибыль.

 Я не понимаю, зачем кому-то быть жалобным??? Автор просто объясняет, как инвесторы в России работают. Для нас - это интересно, это новость. Не надо всегда искать повод на критику. Например, раньше я это не знал. Теперь я знаю, что в этом вам плохо?   

> _Residential real estate deals are often accompanied by a peculiarly Russian type of due diligence, where buyers ask doctors to certify, at the time of signing, that the seller is sober. It is not an empty precaution: Former owners returned years later and persuaded judges to void deals on the grounds they were on a bender at the time of the closing. This protection for the inebriated is written into Russian law. 
> In these cases, Yulia Matygina, a Moscow real estate lawyer, said, “The buyer loses the apartment.”_ 
> А вот это уже полный бред! Что еще за "protection for the inebriated", да еще и прописанная в российских законах? Автору было трудно почитать Гражданский или Жилищный Кодексы РФ, прежде чем сочинять подобную чушь? 
> Насколько я знаю, законодательство в принципе защищает -- только не пьяниц, а психически больных или недееспособных. Если выяснится, что продавец квартиры имел проблемы с психикой, скажем, это *теоретически* может быть поводом для всяких там судебных разборок (однако, вовсе не значит, что "The buyer loses the apartment", да еще и автоматически).

 Да кто вам говорил, что это автоматически? Но вы подтвердите, что нету никогда такого деятельности, где продавцы просят врача писать, что купец трезвый? Так понят?   

> Уфф, и я тоже немножко устал, так что прервусь. 
> Про Литвиненко и пр. предлагаю продолжить в Новом году.
> Тем более, что как раз сейчас, похоже, выясняется много интересного. Вот, одного из главных фигурантов этого дела, бесстрашного "борца с КГБ" Марио Скарамеллу, уже оказывается арестовали прямо у себя на родине в Италии! По полностью уголовным обвинениям, что интересно. Официально, конечно, связь ареста с "делом Литвиненко" полностью отрицается. Ну-ну. 
> В общем, с наступающим всех! Надеюсь, что Новый год нас не разочарует!

 С Новым Годом! С новыми Спорами!  ::

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  _After the 1917 Bolshevik Revolution, Communist authorities resettled working-class families into aristocratic buildings in cities throughout Russia and Ukraine. The practice was most widespread in St. Petersburg._ 
> Мм-да, начинается. 
> Вообще-то, большая часть коммунального жилья была все-таки *построена* (этими самыми коммунистами). Коммунальные квартиры в "aristocratic buildings" -- это очень большая экзотика.   Как я читаю, автор имеет ввиду, что после революции, хозяина "aristocratic buildings" "ушли" и там стали жить "трудящие". Конечно коммунисты построили дома, но это уже потом. А Питер же понятно, он был же столице тогда-то.

 Ладно, пусть будет так.   

> _Unlike in Eastern Europe, Russia offers no recourse for prerevolutionary owners to regain title — a good thing for new buyers._ 
> Вообще-то, этих "prerevolutionary owners" по большей части нет в живых. Разве только наследники, права которых сомнительны.

 Вот-вот. Но позиция автора по этому вопросу как-то туманна: то ли он очень недоволен, что Россия делает не так, как Восточная Европа, то ли очень доволен, что в России покупателям ничего не грозит.  :: 
Нелогично... ну, ладно, неважно.   

> _Buying a communal apartment is a complex procedure: the investor must first buy three or four small apartments on the outskirts. Then the communal flat dwellers swap their rooms for these apartments, and the deal is closed. Thus, the price the buyer pays depends on the going rate for second-rate property in outlying districts._ 
> Ну, тут я чуть не расплакался от жалости. Бедные инвесторы, ну как же им трудно!
> Вообще-то, нормальную, работающую фирму трудности смущать как-то не должны: благодаря этим трудностям они деньги зарабатывают! Если б жильцы могли решить свои жилищные проблемы без помощью фирмы, эта фирма им была бы совершенно не нужна.
> Не знаю, как в Питере: в Москве вот очень многие фирмы, занимающиеся недвижимостью, свои первые деньги зарабатывали именно на расселении коммуналок. Уже в середине 90-х коммунальная квартира где-нибудь на Цветном бульваре, например, стоила столько, что можно было купить каждой живущей там семье по квартире где-нибудь на окраине, оплатить их переезд туда -- и еще оставалась немалая прибыль.

 Ну хорошо: пусть автор ни на что не жалуется. Допустим, мне это показалось.  ::    

> _Residential real estate deals are often accompanied by a peculiarly Russian type of due diligence, where buyers ask doctors to certify, at the time of signing, that the seller is sober. It is not an empty precaution: Former owners returned years later and persuaded judges to void deals on the grounds they were on a bender at the time of the closing. This protection for the inebriated is written into Russian law. 
> In these cases, Yulia Matygina, a Moscow real estate lawyer, said, “The buyer loses the apartment.”_ 
> А вот это уже полный бред! Что еще за "protection for the inebriated", да еще и прописанная в российских законах? Автору было трудно почитать Гражданский или Жилищный Кодексы РФ, прежде чем сочинять подобную чушь? 
> Насколько я знаю, законодательство в принципе защищает -- только не пьяниц, а психически больных или недееспособных. Если выяснится, что продавец квартиры имел проблемы с психикой, скажем, это *теоретически* может быть поводом для всяких там судебных разборок (однако, вовсе не значит, что "The buyer loses the apartment", да еще и автоматически).

 [/quote:157fg64f] 
И вам того же, и всем прочим! С наступающим!

----------


## Ramil



----------


## Scorpio

Класс!!!  Ahmad Tea в честь Закаева!  ::  
Надо б еще по символу радиации в каждом углу --  но и так упаковка смотрится неплохо.

----------


## Scorpio

Что-то мы давно не обсуждали это дело. Но (за неимением серьезных новостей) можно обсудить хотя бы это:  *В деле Литвиненко появился "мистер Икс"*  http://www.utro.ru/articles/2006/12/29/614289.shtml  _Газета The Times сегодня опубликовала материал, раскрывающий тайну следствия: оказывается, детективы ищут российского бизнесмена, который прилетел в страну как раз тогда, когда туда с неизвестным "почтальоном" контрабандой прибыл пресловутый полоний. Новый фигурант объявился совершенно неожиданно. Он, как выяснилось, сидел в соседнем кресле с Дмитрием Ковтуном, когда тот летел из Лондона в Гамбург. Его лицо зафиксировали камеры видеонаблюдения в аэропортах обоих европейских городов, но проверка имени по билету ничего не дала: ни в одном отеле британской столицы человек под таким именем не зарегистрировался. Более того, все попытки взять след таинственного незнакомца оказались тщетными. Выйдя из терминала аэропорта вместе с Дмитрием Ковтуном, его попутчик словно испарился._ 
Интересно. Только вызывает недоумение такой вопрос: что, собственно, в этом человеке такого "подозрительного"? То, что сидел рядом с Ковтуном, или что не остановился ни в одной из лондонских гостиниц?  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

не знаю... у него могло бы родственики в Англий, или подобное...   ::   
нашел оригинал в Тимес: Они вместе летели (как знакомые) и думают, что он с ним ещё раз встретился до того, как Литвиненко отравился. http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0, ... 22405.html 
"Officers have studied CCTV footage from airports at Hamburg and London and are understood to believe that the two men were travelling together. However, the mystery figure disappeared after leaving Heathrow with Mr Kovtun."

----------


## Scorpio

Спасибо, статья небезынтересная.
Есть забавные места, особенно вот эта картинка:   
Вот интересно: почему верхние две стрелки называются "Polonium trail", если ни на одном из рейсов следов Полония не обнаружено?  ::  
Про "загадочного человека" в статье немного:  _Officers have studied CCTV footage from airports at Hamburg and London and are understood to believe that the two men were travelling together. However, the mystery figure disappeared after leaving Heathrow with Mr Kovtun. The name he used on the flight and the passport presented to immigration officials does not show up on any hotel register in the capital._ 
Короче, ничего "подозрительного" за исключением того, что
1) сидел в кресле рядом с Ковтуном
2) не остановился ни в одном из отелей в Лондоне  _It is believed that he met up again with Mr Kovtun in London on November 1, the day Litvinenko fell ill._ 
"Believed"? А на основании чего?

----------


## scotcher

I just watched the BBC's Panorama episode on the Litvineko shenanigans. 
What an unbelievable stitch-up. Even for someone who isn't nearly naive enough to swallow the BBC's own propaganda about how impartial and balanced they are and expects a certain amount of spin, and someone who, furthermore, doesn't even fundementally disagree with the program's conclusions, that was a truely shockingly one-sided polemic.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Спасибо, статья небезынтересная.
> Есть забавные места, особенно вот эта картинка:   
> Вот интересно: почему верхние две стрелки называются "Polonium trail", если ни на одном из рейсов следов Полония не обнаружено?  
> Про "загадочного человека" в статье немного:  _Officers have studied CCTV footage from airports at Hamburg and London and are understood to believe that the two men were travelling together. However, the mystery figure disappeared after leaving Heathrow with Mr Kovtun. The name he used on the flight and the passport presented to immigration officials does not show up on any hotel register in the capital._ 
> Короче, ничего "подозрительного" за исключением того, что
> 1) сидел в кресле рядом с Ковтуном
> 2) не остановился ни в одном из отелей в Лондоне  _It is believed that he met up again with Mr Kovtun in London on November 1, the day Litvinenko fell ill._ 
> "Believed"? А на основании чего?

 Не знаю, они вообще говорят: "Officers have studied CCTV footage from airports at Hamburg and London and are understood to believe that the two men were travelling together."
разумеетя, что авторы имеют в виду, что они знают друг друга. Откуда взялись, это не вопрос ко мне  ::

----------


## Scorpio

> I just watched the BBC's Panorama episode on the Litvineko shenanigans. 
> What an unbelievable stitch-up. Even for someone who isn't nearly naive enough to swallow the BBC's own propaganda about how impartial and balanced they are and expects a certain amount of spin, and someone who, furthermore, doesn't even fundementally disagree with the program's conclusions, that was a truely shockingly one-sided polemic.

 Hmm, are you talking about this?  http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/russia ... 288955.stm

----------


## scotcher

No, this: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6276225.stm 
Panorama is usually concerned with investigating in more depth those big stories which only get superficial coverage on the news due to time restrictions. In this case though, I didn't see any evidence of any investigation, they simply repackaged all the little pieces of information already released by Scotland Yard and reported elsewhere, and presented them as a coherent trail of evidence supporting a presupposed conclusion.

----------


## Оля

> не знаю... у него могли быть родственники в Англии, или что-то подобное...    
> нашел оригинал в "Таймс": Они вместе летели (как знакомые) и предполагается, что он с ним ещё раз встретился до того, как Литвиненко отравился.

  

> Откуда взялись, это не ко мне вопрос

 Друзья, будьте проще. Какой еще Тимес? Я даже не сразу сообразила, что это газета "Times".

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Тимес - это очень известная португальская газета   ::

----------


## Оля

> Тимес - это очень известная португальская газета

 Да ну   ::   :: 
Ну, видишь ли, она не настолько известная, чтобы, во-первых, не брать ее название в кавычки, а во-вторых, все-таки лучше было написать не _в Тимес_, а _в португальской газете "Тимес" / в рупоре португальской прессы "Тимес"/ в гиганте португальской печати "Тимес"_ и т.д.

----------


## translationsnmru

> Тимес - это очень известная португальская газета

 Если португальская, то тогда уж "Тимеш"  :: .

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Well, it seems like there is finally some news on the case!  http://www.guardian.co.uk/russia/articl ... 28,00.html
(Not a newspaper I typically read, but nothing new from anywhere else) http://www.inosmi.ru/translation/232448.html 
Here are some interesting sections: 
"Senior Whitehall officials have told the Guardian that a Scotland Yard file on the murder which is about to be passed to the Crown Prosecution Service alleges that there is sufficient evidence against Andrei Lugovoi for the CPS to decide whether he should face prosecution." 
"Высокопоставленные чиновники Уайтхолла заявили Guardian, что в следственном деле Скотланд-Ярда по факту убийства, которое должно быть передано в Королевскую службу уголовного преследования, говорится о наличии достаточного количества доказательств против Андрея Лугового, в связи с чем эта служба может принять решение о предъявлении Луговому обвинения." 
"Any attempt to extradite Mr Lugovoi could founder on the Russian constitution, which offers citizens protection against enforced removal from the country. However, senior British government officials have told the Guardian that officials in Moscow have already indicated their willingness to strike a deal which would see the suspect being handed over in return for Mr Berezovsky's extradition." 
"Любая попытка экстрадиции Лугового будет противоречить российской конституции, которая предоставляет гражданам защиту от насильственной высылки из страны. Однако, как заявили Guardian высокопоставленные представители британского правительства, московские официальные лица уже дали понять, что готовы заключить сделку, в рамках которой подозреваемый будет передан английскому правосудию в обмен на Березовского." 
"He cannot be forced to return to Russia, however, as the UK courts have ruled that the charges against him are politically-motivated and that he could not expect to receive a fair trial. 
Government officials say that they have difficulty trying to explain to the Russian authorities that the UK courts are entirely independent, and that Mr Berezovsky cannot be extradited once the courts have ruled against such a move." 
"Однако его нельзя заставить вернуться в Россию, поскольку британский суд вынес постановление о том, что обвинения против него являются политически мотивированными, и суд против Березовского не будет справедливым. 
Как говорят государственные чиновники, им очень трудно объяснить российским властям, что суды в Великобритании полностью независимы, и что выслать Березовского невозможно, поскольку суд принял решение против таких действий."  
Interesting. If Scotland Yard comes to the conclusion that it was Lugovoi who murdered Litvinenko, what are your reactions? Will you believe Scotland Yard? Or do you think they would lie and it is all a conspiracy?

----------


## Scorpio

> Well, it seems like there is finally some news on the case!  http://www.guardian.co.uk/russia/articl ... 28,00.html
> (Not a newspaper I typically read, but nothing new from anywhere else) http://www.inosmi.ru/translation/232448.html

 "Guardian" seems to be the main source of sensations in this case. What did you expect?  ::  But, anyway, let's see...   

> "Высокопоставленные чиновники Уайтхолла заявили Guardian, что в следственном деле Скотланд-Ярда по факту убийства, которое должно быть передано в Королевскую службу уголовного преследования, говорится о наличии достаточного количества доказательств против Андрея Лугового, в связи с чем эта служба может принять решение о предъявлении Луговому обвинения."

 Так за чем же дело стало?
Если есть "достаточное количество" доказательств -- почему бы не предъявить хотя бы *одно*?   

> "Любая попытка экстрадиции Лугового будет противоречить российской конституции, которая предоставляет гражданам защиту от насильственной высылки из страны.

 Именно так.
Кстати, почему на этом основании они считают, что Литвиненко ничего не грозит, непонятно: если британское следствие предъявит реальные доказательства того, что он в чем то виноват, его может ждать судебный процесс в России.   

> Однако, как заявили Guardian высокопоставленные представители британского правительства, московские официальные лица уже дали понять, что готовы заключить сделку, в рамках которой подозреваемый будет передан английскому правосудию в обмен на Березовского."

 "Как заявляет Guardian, как заявляют высокопоставленные представители британского правительства, как заявляют московские официальные лица..." Мм-да.  :: 
Кстати, что-то я не слышал, чтобы "московские официальные лица" что-то подобное официально заявляли.   

> "Однако его нельзя заставить вернуться в Россию, поскольку британский суд вынес постановление о том, что обвинения против него являются политически мотивированными, и суд против Березовского не будет справедливым.

 Да, я сейчас просто расплачусь от умиления. Они, оказывается, борцы за справедливость.  ::    

> Как говорят государственные чиновники, им очень трудно объяснить российским властям, что суды в Великобритании полностью независимы, и что выслать Березовского невозможно, поскольку суд принял решение против таких действий."

 На самом деле, "объяснить" очень легко. Вот заставить российские власти в это поверить -- действительно трудно.  ::    

> Interesting. If Scotland Yard comes to the conclusion that it was Lugovoi who murdered Litvinenko, what are your reactions? Will you believe Scotland Yard? Or do you think they would lie and it is all a conspiracy?

 As I said before, lets wait for any serious evidence from Scotland Yard and see, what it does worth. 
BTW, what do you think: if investigation will lead to Berezovskiy, Zakayey or any of their guys, do you really expect Scotland Yard to admit it?
Or they'll try to cover all this case, hide the truth, and try to find some scapegoat to blame instead?
I'll definitely vote for second option.

----------


## mishau_

Как я только что прочитал в новостях, Скотленд Ярд свернул дело об ограблении Литивиненко.

----------


## laxxy

> "Любая попытка экстрадиции Лугового будет противоречить российской конституции, которая предоставляет гражданам защиту от насильственной высылки из страны.

 Which is the case pretty much anywhere in the world btw. Such things shouldn't even be discussed.   

> Однако, как заявили Guardian высокопоставленные представители британского правительства, московские официальные лица уже дали понять, что готовы заключить сделку, в рамках которой подозреваемый будет передан английскому правосудию в обмен на Березовского."

  

> Как говорят государственные чиновники, им очень трудно объяснить российским властям, что суды в Великобритании полностью независимы, и что выслать Березовского невозможно, поскольку суд принял решение против таких действий."

 LOL. Of course everybody already knows pretty well that the Russian leadership consists of crooks that can never be trusted with anything, but it's funny to see how much effort they spend to uphold that reputation  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Так за чем же дело стало?
> Если есть "достаточное количество" доказательств -- почему бы не предъявить хотя бы *одно*?

 Это не раппорт скотланда ярда. Они вряд ли дадут доказательство пока расследование идет. Ещё это зависит от какие выводы делают. Легко говорить, что это был Луговой, но им нужно тоже расследовать кто платил Лугового за это, если он не сам решил достать радиоактивный материал и убить знакомого... И если это было, к примеру, ФСБ или Путин, будет большой дипломатический кризис.   

> Именно так.
> Кстати, почему на этом основании они считают, что Литвиненко ничего не грозит, непонятно: если британское следствие предъявит реальные доказательства того, что он в чем то виноват, его может ждать судебный процесс в России.

 Смотри выше, он, наверно, не один виноват!   

> Как говорят государственные чиновники, им очень трудно объяснить российским властям, что суды в Великобритании полностью независимы, и что выслать Березовского невозможно, поскольку суд принял решение против таких действий."
> 			
> 		  На самом деле, "объяснить" очень легко. Вот заставить российские власти в это поверить -- действительно трудно.

 А вы, верите?   

> Interesting. If Scotland Yard comes to the conclusion that it was Lugovoi who murdered Litvinenko, what are your reactions? Will you believe Scotland Yard? Or do you think they would lie and it is all a conspiracy?
> 			
> 		  As I said before, lets wait for any serious evidence from Scotland Yard and see, what it does worth. 
> BTW, what do you think: if investigation will lead to Berezovskiy, Zakayey or any of their guys, do you really expect Scotland Yard to admit it?
> Or they'll try to cover all this case, hide the truth, and try to find some scapegoat to blame instead?
> I'll definitely vote for second option.

   ::  
Why on Earth would they hide the truth? What would be the possible benefit from that? You think that England cares a rat's ass about Berezovskiy or Zakayev? If they murdered Litvinenko, and they have proof, they are going straight to jail.  
This is typical paranoia, which I've been suspecting from you Russians all along   ::  You think their is a global conspiracy against Russia   ::  There is really no point for you to even follow this case, you've already made up your mind and whatever Scotland Yard says will not change your mind...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

By the way: The polish have gotten hand of a video showing how the spetznaz used Litvinenko as a target during shooting practice/ 
Watch it here:  http://www.dziennik.pl/Load.aspx?TabId= ... leId=29343 
"Rosyjscy komandosi strzelali do Litwinienki"
Не знал как польский похоже на русский!

----------


## mishau_

> By the way: The polish have gotten hand of a video showing how the spetznaz used Litvinenko as a target during shooting practice/ 
> Watch it here:  http://www.dziennik.pl/Load.aspx?TabId= ... leId=29343 
> "Rosyjscy komandosi strzelali do Litwinienki"
> Не знал как польский похоже на русский!

 Ха-ха-ха, это же утка! ы-ы-ы!   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> There is really no point for you to even follow this case, you've already made up your mind and whatever Scotland Yard says will not change your mind...

 True.   ::  
PS. Do tou believe everything Scotland Yard (your government/newspapers/etc.) says?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

No, I do not always believe what politicians or governments say (especially the government under which I currently live).  
However, scotland yard is hardly a governmental institution, now is it?   ::   I do belive that the police will conduct a professional and independent investigation and therefore I will believe what they say, yes. I am too old to believe in conspiracy theories  ::

----------


## scotcher

> Why on Earth would they hide the truth? What would be the possible benefit from that? You think that England cares a rat's ass about Berezovskiy or Zakayev? If they murdered Litvinenko, and they have proof, they are going straight to jail.  
> This is typical paranoia, which I've been suspecting from you Russians all along   You think their is a global conspiracy against Russia   There is really no point for you to even follow this case, you've already made up your mind and whatever Scotland Yard says will not change your mind...

 It's no good Vinnie, you're talking to people who live in a country where all the organs of state are and always have been directly controlled by the current government purely for the current government's benefit as a matter of course. You are never going to get them to understand how separation of powers can work anywhere else, it's just too far beyond their experience.

----------


## mishau_

*Бывший глава Страсбургского суда подозревает Россию в своем отравлении*  http://lenta.ru/news/2007/01/29/poison1/

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie    
> Why on Earth would they hide the truth? What would be the possible benefit from that? You think that England cares a rat's ass about Berezovskiy or Zakayev? If they murdered Litvinenko, and they have proof, they are going straight to jail.  
> This is typical paranoia, which I've been suspecting from you Russians all along   You think their is a global conspiracy against Russia   There is really no point for you to even follow this case, you've already made up your mind and whatever Scotland Yard says will not change your mind...   It's no good Vinnie, you're talking to people who live in a country where all the organs of state are and always have been directly controlled by the current government purely for the current government's benefit as a matter of course. You are never going to get them to understand how separation of powers can work anywhere else, it's just too far beyond their experience.

 Yes, you are right -- the concept is quite alien for Russians (it was of course there on paper in Soviet times too and is there now, but since it was just a pretend thing there it's hard to imagine that it can actually work otherwise).  
Same with the rule of law -- since for all Russian history law was just a convenient tool for those in power to exercise, it is quite hard to imagine that it can be different elsewhere, it just does not make any sense. 
Similarly all kinds of conspiracy theories (shadow groups that *really* rule the US/"the west"/the world, etc etc) are a much better sell there since much of the time they *were* out to get you and people think like that  ::  They, of course, think that this is cynisism and deep thinking and understanding life as it is, while in fact this is just failing to see outside their box. 
This is probably even more pronounced now than in Soviet times in a way, since unlike then, the Russian leadership understands quite well that no amount of propaganda can force anyone to view it in a particularly good light, and so the main propaganda tool now is just to presuade people that "other places/governments are even worse" (both in behaviour towards their subjects and in the means that they are using to achieve their goals).

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Well, I'm not giving up yet. I really want to understand the logic behind this thinking, and maybe, just _maybe_, they will see the disconnect and if not correct themselves, at least have a deeper appreciation for why westerners get frustrated with Russia as a whole  ::   
After all it is a learning process for me too, because they too have good points about Western biasness.  
But thinking Scotland Yard would cover up some kind of Berezovsky involvement is sheer and utter ridiculousness with heavy gravy! Scorpio, if you could explain that to me, who knows, maybe I am wrong?  *(If a man says that he might be wrong, you can be darn sure that he thinks he is not (c) somebody I forget)*

----------


## laxxy

> Well, I'm not giving up yet. I really want to understand the logic behind this thinking, and maybe, just _maybe_, they will see the disconnect and if not correct themselves, at least have a deeper appreciation for why westerners get frustrated with Russia as a whole   
> After all it is a learning process for me too, because they too have good points about Western biasness.  
> But thinking Scotland Yard would cover up some kind of Berezovsky involvement is sheer and utter ridiculousness with heavy gravy! Scorpio, if you could explain that to me, who knows, maybe I am wrong?  *(If a man says that he might be wrong, you can be darn sure that he thinks he is not (c) somebody I forget)*

 Simple. I'll explain. 
Rule of law (and separation of power) does not exist => Berezovsky was allowed to live in Britain over Russian objections due to specific orders from someone important => that important person likes Berezovsky (or perhaps finds him instrumental in his plot to destroy Russia) => since he controls all aspects of British society (like the mainstream press, the Scotland yard, the courts, etc) and likes Berezovsky, he is not going to let Sc.y. to investigate him -- pretty logical, once you make a few assumptions, no?  ::  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Simple. I'll explain. 
> Rule of law (and separation of power) does not exist => Berezovsky was allowed to live in Britain over Russian objections due to specific orders from someone important => that important person likes Berezovsky (or perhaps finds him instrumental in his plot to destroy Russia) => since he controls all aspects of British society (like the mainstream press, the Scotland yard, the courts, etc) and likes Berezovsky, he is not going to let Sc.y. to investigate him -- pretty logical, once you make a few assumptions, no?

 Well, I'd like to hear it from the horse's mouth if you don't mind   ::   
(figuratively speaking guys, I am not saying anyone resembles a horse or even it's mouth)

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Так за чем же дело стало?
> Если есть "достаточное количество" доказательств -- почему бы не предъявить хотя бы *одно*?   Это не раппорт скотланда ярда. Они вряд ли дадут доказательство пока расследование идет.

 Верно. Это -- всего лишь домыслы журналистов. Поэтому я и предлагаю подождать каких-либо *официальных* заявлений.
[/quote]   

> Ещё это зависит от какие выводы делают. Легко говорить, что это был Луговой, но им нужно тоже расследовать кто платил Лугово*му* за это, если он не сам решил достать радиоактивный материал и убить знакомого...
> И если это было, к примеру, ФСБ или Путин, будет большой дипломатический кризис.

 Ну а если это, к примеру, люди Березовского или британские спецслужбы -- кризиса не будет? Или *британская* общественность просто этого не узнает?   

> Именно так.
> Кстати, почему на этом основании они считают, что Литвиненко ничего не грозит, непонятно: если британское следствие предъявит реальные доказательства того, что он в чем то виноват, его может ждать судебный процесс в России.

 Смотри выше, он, наверно, не один виноват![/quote] 
Безусловно, не один. См. выше.  :: 
(Если, конечно, он действительно виноват, в чем я как-то очень сильно сомневаюсь...)   

> Как говорят государственные чиновники, им очень трудно объяснить российским властям, что суды в Великобритании полностью независимы, и что выслать Березовского невозможно, поскольку суд принял решение против таких действий."
> 			
> 		  На самом деле, "объяснить" очень легко. Вот заставить российские власти в это поверить -- действительно трудно.

 А вы, верите?[/quote] 
Нет, не верю.
Вот если бы (несмотря на политическое давление британских властей) британский суд принял решение выдать Березовского и он был бы выдан -- вот тогда мы бы все увидели, что суд, действительно, совершенно независим от власти. А так -- где здесь пресловутая "независимость"?   

> Interesting. If Scotland Yard comes to the conclusion that it was Lugovoi who murdered Litvinenko, what are your reactions? Will you believe Scotland Yard? Or do you think they would lie and it is all a conspiracy?
> 			
> 		  As I said before, lets wait for any serious evidence from Scotland Yard and see, what it does worth. 
> BTW, what do you think: if investigation will lead to Berezovskiy, Zakayey or any of their guys, do you really expect Scotland Yard to admit it?
> Or they'll try to cover all this case, hide the truth, and try to find some scapegoat to blame instead?
> I'll definitely vote for second option.

   ::  
Why on Earth would they hide the truth? What would be the possible benefit from that? You think that England cares a rat's ass about Berezovskiy or Zakayev?[/quote] 
Kalinka, are you pretending to be sooo naive.  ::  You understand perfectly what I mean, do you?
*Obviously*, if it appear to be Berezovsky, or Zakayev behind this Polonium-dirty story (or even *involved* in it) -- it's going to be a very serious political scandal, hardly striking British authorities in first place. They made a lot of efforts to give a political shelter to Berezovsky (a person, too well known to the rest of world as an international swindler, multi-billion thief and sponsor of Islamic terrorists) -- instead, they called him an "innocent political victim", and brainwashed their own public to believe this cr@p. Now, when it seems tend to appear, what an innocent political victim contaminated lots of places with dangerous radioactive material -- what do you expect? Are you expecting British authorities to openly admit it?
Ha-ha. Just try to remember, how much they lied to justify war in Iraq, for example...[/quote]   

> If they murdered Litvinenko, and they have proof, they are going straight to jail.

 Nope, sorry. I'm almost sure, that if BAB or Zakayev were behind this case, we'll never see an open public trial on them. What we'll see instead -- a couple of mysterious deaths. (Try hard to guess, who will be blamed for them.  ::  )   

> This is typical paranoia, which I've been suspecting from you Russians all along

 Paranoia, really? Try to read all this western media BS, about hordes of "killers from KGB", etc, etc. Do all this like as paranoia for you -- or what?   

> You think their is a global conspiracy against Russia

 "Conspirancy" means something secretive. I don't see any "conspirancies" here -- I see an open and arrogant anti-Russian policy, which is extremely obvious when we're talking about Britain. Sheltering guys like Zakayev and Berezovsky is just a part of this policy.   

> There is really no point for you to even follow this case, you've already made up your mind and whatever Scotland Yard says will not change your mind...

 Nope, I *did not* "made up my mind"! Actually, I'm really puzzled by this story, and haven't in my mind anything looking as a credible version (yes, just like a Scotland-Yard  ::  ).
And, again: currently, I have no idea, what "Scotland yard says". (The only thing I heard, was unconfirmed rumors some reporter from Guardian said.) So, lets wait from an *officicial* statements from Scotland Yard -- this, at least, means some responsibility.

----------


## Scorpio

А почему бы, кстати, не послушать самого Лугового?  *Lugovoy Defends His Innocence*  http://news.sky.com/skynews/video/video ... 00,00.html 
Небольшой фрагмент этого интервью вчера показывали по НТВ. К сожалению не все, а скачать полностью у меня возможности нет. Кто нибудь знает, о чем он там говорит?

----------


## mishau_

> Well, I'm not giving up yet. I really want to understand the logic behind this thinking, and maybe, just _maybe_, they will see the disconnect and if not correct themselves, at least have a deeper appreciation for why westerners get frustrated with Russia as a whole   
> After all it is a learning process for me too, because they too have good points about Western biasness.  
> But thinking Scotland Yard would cover up some kind of Berezovsky involvement is sheer and utter ridiculousness with heavy gravy! Scorpio, if you could explain that to me, who knows, maybe I am wrong?  *(If a man says that he might be wrong, you can be darn sure that he thinks he is not (c) somebody I forget)*

 Я смотрел Fahrenheit 9/11. Там приведены факты как Дж. Буш ловко обходит законы, когда ему необходимо и никакие судьи не помеха. А чем отличается Блэр? Да ничем.

----------


## scotcher

STOP PRESS!!! 
Massive anti-Russian conspiracy reveals itself in North West England!:   http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/footbal ... 258681.stm 
In a shocking and flagrant attempt to damage Russia's international image around the world, Chelsea football club, owned by famous Russian oligarch Roman Abramovich, were denied their natural right to three Premiership points by a Liverpool team manned by a motley crew of players sourced from a variety of western, notoriously liberal Anti-Russian nations. 
"There is no other explanation for it", said Mr Abramovich, "we can clearly see the hand of Boris Berezovsky at work here, presumably in colusion with British MI6. The British, as agents of the Unites States, naturally, have failed to impose their value system upon us, so they are attempting to humiliate us on the football field instead. By beating Chelsea they beat me, and by beating me they beat their real target, Vladimir Putin. How else do explain what happened here today?" 
The Kremlin press office declined to comment on the matter, though it is believed they will respond by throwing their toys out of the pram as usual.  _Source: [Reuters]_

----------


## Scorpio

> Я смотрел Fahrenheit 9/11. Там приведены факты как Дж. Буш ловко обходит законы, когда ему необходимо и никакие судьи не помеха. А чем отличается Блэр? Да ничем.

 Буш отличается от  Блэра тем, что Блэр -- марионетка Буша, а не наоборот.  ::  
В остальном - +1.

----------


## Scorpio

> Rule of law (and separation of power) does not exist => Berezovsky was allowed to live in Britain over Russian objections due to specific orders from someone important => that important person likes Berezovsky (or perhaps finds him instrumental in his plot to destroy Russia) => since he controls all aspects of British society (like the mainstream press, the Scotland yard, the courts, etc) and likes Berezovsky, he is not going to let Sc.y. to investigate him -- pretty logical, once you make a few assumptions, no?

 Now go on, and try to explain the logic, which justifies accusation in address of Lugovoy for example.
Assumptions allowed.  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  Rule of law (and separation of power) does not exist => Berezovsky was allowed to live in Britain over Russian objections due to specific orders from someone important => that important person likes Berezovsky (or perhaps finds him instrumental in his plot to destroy Russia) => since he controls all aspects of British society (like the mainstream press, the Scotland yard, the courts, etc) and likes Berezovsky, he is not going to let Sc.y. to investigate him -- pretty logical, once you make a few assumptions, no?    Now go on, and try to explain the logic, which justifies accusation in address of Lugovoy for example.
> Assumptions allowed.

 er? what exactly do you want explained?

----------


## scotcher

Separation of powers:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/6314881.stm

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Верно. Это -- всего лишь домыслы журналистов. Поэтому я и предлагаю подождать каких-либо *официальных* заявлений.

  Ну, не совсем домыслы, подтвердят, что у них источники, но конечно лучше подождать чего-то официального.   

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Ещё это зависит от какие выводы делают. Легко говорить, что это был Луговой, но им нужно тоже расследовать кто платил Лугово*му* за это, если он не сам решил достать радиоактивный материал и убить знакомого... 
> И если это было, к примеру, ФСБ или Путин, будет большой дипломатический кризис.   Ну а если это, к примеру, люди Березовского или британские спецслужбы -- кризиса не будет? Или *британская* общественность просто этого не узнает?

 Не понимаю, почему должен быть кризис, если людей Березовского обвиняли? И при чем тут британские спецслужбы? Как Скотчер уже выше дал вам ссылку, Скотланд Ярд работает независимо от государства, и если есть в нем что-то нелегально они это докажут. Вы читаете только иносми, где пишут только то, что Запада пишут о России. Если вы читали нормальные западные газеты, вы понимали бы почему все думают, что:
1) Западная пресса не скрывает от общественности подозрительные дела в государстве, НАОБОРОТ. Если есть какие-то скандалы (и поверь мне, это большой скандал), они печатали бы это быстрее чем можешь сказать "свобода слов". Всё, что вы знаете про Буша, как он обходить законы, кто это распространил? Ага, западная пресса.
2) Полиция не скрывает нелегальных дел государства. Это уже доказано тысячи раз. И в этом случае - ничего особенного.      

> Нет, не верю.
> Вот если бы (несмотря на политическое давление британских властей) британский суд принял решение выдать Березовского и он был бы выдан -- вот тогда мы бы все увидели, что суд, действительно, совершенно независим от власти. А так -- где здесь пресловутая "независимость"?

 Так, потому что британский суд не решили как вы хотели, он должен быть независен. Да, прям логика у вас крепкая. Думаете, что Англия как страна, сильно хотела прижимать Березовского к своей грудь?   

> Kalinka, are you pretending to be sooo naive.  You understand perfectly what I mean, do you?
> *Obviously*, if it appear to be Berezovsky, or Zakayev behind this Polonium-dirty story (or even *involved* in it) -- it's going to be a very serious political scandal, hardly striking British authorities in first place. They made a lot of efforts to give a political shelter to Berezovsky (a person, too well known to the rest of world as an international swindler, multi-billion thief and sponsor of Islamic terrorists) -- instead, they called him an "innocent political victim", and brainwashed their own public to believe this cr@p. Now, when it seems tend to appear, what an innocent political victim contaminated lots of places with dangerous radioactive material -- what do you expect? Are you expecting British authorities to openly admit it?
> Ha-ha. Just try to remember, how much they lied to justify war in Iraq, for example...

 Oh, I am being naive? And I thought it was you being paranoid, the two being polar opposites. I guess, we should meet somewhere in the middle.   ::   
You are missing my point entirely! You are again confusing the police with the authoritites. You are somehow indicating that the British authorities have a hand in killing Litvinenko, which is absurd! If Berezovskiy ordered the murder of Litvinenko and the police have hard evidence on it, why would the British authorities try to cover it up, *which they cannot in any case*! There is no scandal whatsoever if proof shows that Berezovksiy killed Litvinenko. Slight embarrasment, maybe, but scandal?    

> If they murdered Litvinenko, and they have proof, they are going straight to jail.
> 			
> 		  Nope, sorry. I'm almost sure, that if BAB or Zakayev were behind this case, we'll never see an open public trial on them. What we'll see instead -- a couple of mysterious deaths. (Try hard to guess, who will be blamed for them.  )

 Oh please, now you think the Britsish government is going to order murders on their own citizens. Come on, you are walking to the edge of incredibility just to find an alternative to what seems to be offending your pride. It is typical conspiracy theory. If something is proven against your theory, you invent another layer of conspiracy... Wisen up!   ::     

> This is typical paranoia, which I've been suspecting from you Russians all along     Paranoia, really? Try to read all this western media BS, about hordes of "killers from KGB", etc, etc. Do all this like as paranoia for you -- or what?

 Well, I do not know what western media you've been reading, but I agree western media is biased against Russia, yes. That doesn't mean that they are always wrong, or that Russia never does anything wrong. And there are paranoid people in the west too. And they exhibit the same irrational thought process as you do!   ::     

> You think their is a global conspiracy against Russia     "Conspirancy" means something secretive. I don't see any "conspirancies" here -- I see an open and arrogant anti-Russian policy, which is extremely obvious when we're talking about Britain. Sheltering guys like Zakayev and Berezovsky is just a part of this policy.

 an annual anti-Russian 2 billion british pounds trade with russia you mean?
Don't you understand that Britain and the "West" has everything to lose in trying to piss off Russia?    

> There is really no point for you to even follow this case, you've already made up your mind and whatever Scotland Yard says will not change your mind...
> 			
> 		  Nope, I *did not* "made up my mind"! Actually, I'm really puzzled by this story, and haven't in my mind anything looking as a credible version (yes, just like a Scotland-Yard  ).
> And, again: currently, I have no idea, what "Scotland yard says". (The only thing I heard, was unconfirmed rumors some reporter from Guardian said.) So, lets wait from an *officicial* statements from Scotland Yard -- this, at least, means some responsibility.

 Good for you then   ::  
I still gather from your previous comment, that even if Scotland Yard says it is Lugovoi, and have proof, you will refuse to believe it and blame it on a Western cover-up. Promise me you won't do that?   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> А почему бы, кстати, не послушать самого Лугового?  *Lugovoy Defends His Innocence*  http://news.sky.com/skynews/video/video ... 00,00.html 
> Небольшой фрагмент этого интервью вчера показывали по НТВ. К сожалению не все, а скачать полностью у меня возможности нет. Кто нибудь знает, о чем он там говорит?

 Просто говорил типа "я не убил его. я сотрудничаю с скотландом ярдом"

----------


## mishau_

Все-таки Калинка точно работает в Сктленд-ярде, говоря с такой уверенностью об этой организации. Ибо как воспринимать его "cannot" против моего "maybe"?  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Все-таки Калинка точно работает в Сктленд-ярде, говоря с такой уверенностью об этой организации. Ибо как воспринимать его "cannot" против моего "maybe"?

 извините меня, конечно, но так говорить немножко странно. Независимость Скотланда Ярда от государства доказано не один раз. Милый Скотчер дал вам ссылку выше, где пишут, что скотланд ярд арестовал близкого сотрудника Блэра, и это только вчерашные новости! А вы просто говорите "влияют!" а у вас доказательств нет... Давайте серьезно обсуждать, а?   ::  
Ну-ка, договорились на этом, нет?

----------


## mishau_

> ..скотланд ярд арестовал близкого сотрудника Блэра, ...

 1) Это могло быть сделано с разрешения США.
2) Скандал не имел никакого отношения к России и международной политике.
3) Не исключать возможное и есть серьезная вещь. Исключать возможное  (или даже очевидное) есть вещь легкомысленная.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

[quote=mishau_] 

> ..скотланд ярд арестовал близкого сотрудника Блэра, ...

 1) Это могло быть сделано с разрешения США.
2) Скандал не имел никакого отношения к России и международной политике.
3) Не исключать возможное и есть серьезная вещь. Исключать возможное  (или даже очевидное) есть вещь легкомысленная.[/quote:1hk784nb]
Милый ты мой! При чем тут США??????????   ::  Скотланд Ярд присулшивает США? И что, если не казался Россией? Так, Скотланд Ярд независимо от государство, расследовает государство, но только когда речь идет о России, тогда всё: что государство говорит, то и надо говорить?    ::   
Why do you think so poorly about the independence of western police and judicial system? You all try to find connections that aren't there, because, God forbid, they might actually prove that Russia did something bad. And that of course HAS TO BE A WESTERN LIE. There is obviously no other option, right?   ::

----------


## scotcher

People like mishau, like scorpio, people who think the way they do, are exactly the reason Russia is such an unreformable and lawless sh1thole in the first place.

----------


## Bisquit

And why do you think my holy country should be reformed. We are used to living with our whims and premonitions towards West. And West did nothing to convince us that we are qrong. Now US plan to deploy messiles and a radar station in Easten Europe and it really poses a serious threat to Russia. We didn't anything like that except Cuba crisis. I think all Westeners remember very well of Cuba crisis. Moreover in 90s West tried to destroy my country by pro US IMF advisers. There is nothing we should love West for.

----------


## Basil77

Bisquit, stop, please. I don't see any connection between independence of British police and US NMD program.  ::  But I really can't understand how Scotland Yard as a part of British police, wich is subordinated to interior minister, and who is subordinated, in turn, to the head of the cabinet, can be completely independent of this cabinet policy?   ::  I'm sure, if Blair wouldn't allow to arest that guy then Scotland Yard couldn't do this.

----------


## scotcher

> But I really can't understand how Scotland Yard as a part of British police, wich is subordinated to interior minister, and who is subordinated, in turn, to the head of the cabinet, can be completely independent of this cabinet policy?

 But the British police are not directly subordinate to any "interor ministry", that's the whole point. There isn't even a national British police force, there are many regional police forces (of which the Metropolitan Police, aka Scotland Yard, is just one), and they are each partially subordinate to the Home Office (for policy), partially to the Treasury (for funding), partially to local Police Authority made up of magistrates and local councillors (for specifics, such as promotions to senior ranks), and are also answerable to the Independent Police Complaints Commission. There is no direct chain of command ("power vertical!") from anyone in the cabinet to anyone in the police.   

> I'm sure, if Blair didn't allowed to arest that guy, Scotland Yard couldn't do this.

 Theoretically, he could probably block it, sure, but he could only do that within the law, and the decision would be open to massive scrutiny by a) the press, b) the Opposition, c) those in his own party who don't like him, d) any number of human rights organisations, and e) any number of ambulance-chasing human rights lawyers.  
Why would he open up that can of worms over an issue that is, I can assure you, so low down on the list of most voter's priorities as to not even register? 
So, you can be sure all you want, you are simply wrong.

----------


## Bisquit

I addressed my answer to Scotcher and whose of Westeners who suffers from White Man's Burden.

----------


## scotcher

> And why do you think my holy country should be reformed.

 Because its a complete and total dump, with massive social problems, lammentable social justice, rampant corruption, and an absolutely  miserable standard of living for the majority.  
I mean, from a purely personal point of view, I couldn't care less, it makes no difference to my life either way if Russians want to wallow in their national martyr/ victim/ inferiority complex for all eternity. I just feel sorry for all those Russians I know who don't want to live like that, and are stuck there trying to make things better for themselves and their families in spite of the efforts of you and your ilk.   

> We are used to living with our whims and premonitions towards West. And West did nothing to convince us that we are qrong. Now US plan to deploy messiles and a radar station in Easten Europe and it really poses a serious threat to Russia. We didn't anything like that except Cuba crisis. I think all Westeners remember very well of Cuba crisis. Moreover in 90s West tried to destroy my country by pro US IMF advisers. There is nothing we should love West for.

 I don't even know what you are trying to say here, or at whom you are spitting.

----------


## Basil77

> But the British police are not directly subordinate to any "interor ministry", that's the whole point. There isn't even a national British police force, there are many regional police forces (of which the Metropolitan Police, aka Scotland Yard, is just one), and they are each partially subordinate to the Home Office (for policy), partially to the Treasury (for funding), partially to local Police Authority made up of magistrates and local councillors (for specifics, such as promotions to senior ranks), and are also answerable to the Independent Police Complaints Commission. There is no direct chain of command ("power vertical!") from anyone in the cabinet to anyone in the police.

 Very interesting. So, why don't you guys just  fling out to the street the whole central goverment? As far as I see you don't need it at all!  ::  And may be the army is independent too? Your forses came to Iraq by their own desision?   ::    

> Theoretically, he could probably block it, sure, but he could only do that within the law, and the decision would be open to massive scrutiny by a) the press, b) the Opposition, c) those in his own party who don't like him, d) any number of human rights organisations, and e) any number of ambulance-chasing human rights lawyers.  
> Why would he open up that can of worms over an issue that is, I can assure you, so low down on the list of most voter's priorities as to not even register

 Poor Blair, beeing the head of the state (I don't count the toy queeny), he can't make a decision on his own!  ::   
In your interpretation the social system in Britain looks more like an anarchy than a constitutional monarchy.  ::

----------


## Bisquit

2 Scotcher from the dump
Thank you very much, White Master. Now you have showed your true attitude to my country.   ::

----------


## laxxy

Right. BTW, in the US the police is also funded mostly locally, and the police chiefs are elected -- one result of that of course is the interesting security situation, where areas of high crime rates and areas of very low crime rates are separated by just a city street.
And it's not just communities have their police -- large private companies have theirs too, e.g. hospitals, universities, railroad companies, etc. (and those are police forces with power to arrest criminals, fine violators, etc etc, not some private security companies).

----------


## laxxy

> In your interpretation the social system in Britain looks more like an anarchy than a constitutional monarchy.

 It's not called anarchy, it's called separation of power. Pretty much the basis of modern society. Quite a hard concept to grasp, I know ))

----------


## scotcher

> 2 Scotcher from the dump
> Thank you very much, White Master. Now you have showed your true attitude to my country.

 My true attitude to Russia?  
Do you mean that I wish that Russia, of which both my wife and my child are citizens, and where I have a great many friends, wasn't such a complete armpit? You are damn straight I wish for a better existence for my friends and family, and if that means offending the occassional deluded patriot then I can live with that.

----------


## mishau_

scotcher прав. Мы дерьмо на 90% и это не только мои слова или скотчера,   а слова писателя Аксёнова, мнение которого я уважаю. Правда я считал на 70%, но когда услышал реплику Аксенова на 90%, то возможно соглашусь ина 90. А самое страшное это то, что мы хотим оставаться жить в этом дерьме вечно, потому что оно теплое и родное, в то время как на свободе - холодно и чуждо. 
Вот, но это никак не связано ни со Скотланд Ярдом ни и Блэром. Просто я допускаю возможность того, что вопрос выдачи Березовского лежит в компетенции британского правительства.

----------


## Basil77

> scotcher прав. Мы дерьмо на 90% и это не только мои слова или скотчера,   а слова писателя Аксёнова, мнение которого я уважаю. Правда я считал на 70%, но когда услышал реплику Аксенова на 90%, то возможно соглашусь ина 90. А самое страшное это то, что мы хотим оставаться жить в этом дерьме вечно, потому что оно теплое и родное, в то время как на свободе - холодно и чуждо.

 Какое самоуничижение! Советую повесить (Edited. L.). А Аксёнов твой - м##ак.

----------


## charlestonian

Wow... what a discussion  ::

----------


## Basil77

> It's not called anarchy, it's called separation of power. Pretty much the basis of modern society. Quite a hard concept to grasp, I know ))

 I always thought that separation of power means that three brunches of power: the legislative, the executive and the judicial can't affect one another in their decisions. But police and goverment are both relate to the executive branch. And if there is a separation even in each department... Did you read the fable about a swan, a crayfish and a pike?  ::

----------


## scotcher

> Originally Posted by laxxy  It's not called anarchy, it's called separation of power. Pretty much the basis of modern society. Quite a hard concept to grasp, I know ))   I always thought that separation of power means that three brunches of power: the legislative, the executive and the judicial can't affect one another in their decisions. But police and goverment are both relate to the executive branch. And if there is a separation even in each department... Did you read the fable about a swan, a crayfish and a pike?

 
Have you anything new to say that actually refutes anything that has been said? Have you uncovered some constitutional loop-hole or secret mechanism in British law that allows a minister to decide the outcome of a court case that we don't know about? And have you divined a motive for Blair to wish to do so in this case, even assuming that such a loop-hole existed? 
Basically, do you have anything of any value to add to the discussion, or are you just going to keep posting meaningless quips _ad ignorantiam_ until everyone else loses interest, and you don't have to listen to things that don't suit your ridiculous prejudices any more?

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by mishau_  scotcher прав. ...   Какое самоуничижение! Советую повесить (Edited. L.). А Аксёнов твой - м##ак.

 Каждый имеет право на своё мнение, и не нужно переходить на личности.

----------


## Dave T

Lots of heat but not too much light in this discussion.  It does reveal lots of prejudice and ignorance.
I guess a Constitutional Monarchy and Parliamentary Democracy which evolved over centuries without written constitution must be confusing to those whose nation developed in a very different way.
In fact the UK continues to evolve and change, more rapidly under the present Government, to the extent that most of the population have lost track of the "modernisation", devolution, changes to the House of Lords, changes to all the complex and interlinked checks and balances that have worked reasonably well for so long.
And Basil, the Prime Minister is just that, not a dictator.  He needs to take his Cabinet of Ministers with him and they need to carry the support of the House of Commons in many respects.
As for the "Seperation of Powers" part of the debate.  Is it not well known how many times the Courts have ruled against the Government?  How many times Judicial interpretation of the all powerful Human Rights Act has frusrated even newly enacted Legislation?
Even when such moves run counter to public opinion - eg in respect of failure to deport cases, or failure to detain uncharged terrorist suspects for public safety, people can appreciate that the Law checks unfettered Political Power.
Control of Police Forces is also complex being shared between appointed Chief Constables (Commisioner in the case of the Metropolitan Police), the Home Office ie Covernment, and Police Authorities, which include in their membership local politicians and lay people  The present Government has taken a step to imposing more central control through issuing performance targets, threatening dismissal of Chief Constables etc but Forces still retain a large degree of independence from the Government of the day and resist attempts to politicise them.  Surely the dilligence of the Metropolitan Police in pursuing the allegations of corruption in Government - "Cash for Honours Enquiry" illustrates the independence of the Police and willingness to act "without fear or favour".  Could anyone in Russia imagine a Police Officer applying to a Judge for authority to search the Kremlin whilst investigating a corruption allegation against President Putin?  I suspect not!  That is nearly the state of play in the UK though.  I personally prefer this sort of mess to the thought of a "strong" Government which/ President who controls all without check or balance, and stamps on all who disagree.  I am led to believe that Mr Putin may enjoy greater public support than Prime Minister Blair does so who is to say which system in its context is best?  Certainly there is increasing apathy and cynicism about politics in the UK "mature democracy".
OK, I know, I haven't brought light to the debate either.  ::

----------


## Basil77

> Have you anything new to say that actually refutes anything that has been said? Have you uncovered some constitutional loop-hole or secret mechanism in British law that allows a minister to decide the outcome of a court case that we don't know about? And have you divined a motive for Blair to wish to do so in this case, even assuming that such a loop-hole existed? 
> Basically, do you have anything of any value to add to the discussion, or are you just going to keep posting meaningless quips _ad ignorantiam_ until everyone else loses interest, and you don't have to listen to things that don't suit your ridiculous prejudices any more?

 Can you show a little more tolerance to another man's opinion, please? I'v just answered to laxxy's post.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Ну Басил, и другие, не обижайтесь на нас.  
Мы тонко объяснили как работает "разделение властей"  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Разделение_властей
Мы даже дали примеры как оно работает в Англии. Но вы всё ещё не верите, не дая одну разумную причину. Вот скажите, пожалуйста, почему у нас (ну, по крайне мере в Англии) не работает разделение властей? Как, именно как, может Блэр влиять на расследование? Примеры у вас есть? Без шуток, я хочу вас понимать! 
Нам кажется, что это как будьто вам удобнее, потому что тогда можете объяснить почему нейтральные органы делают выводы, которые вам не нравятся. 
Кстати: армия не входит в "разделение властей"

----------


## mishau_

Вы лучше объясните почему статус политиццкого беженца присваивается судом. По-моему суд не должен заниматься политикой.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

А кто должен решать статуса всех людей, которые ищут убежище в стране, по-вашему? Нужен какой-то суд, который смотрит все доказательства и т.д. Вы думаете, только один человек в месяц хочет убежище в Англии? 
Но вы не ответили не на один из моих вопрос. Даже те, которые я написал вчера. Не ускользните!   ::

----------


## scotcher

> Can you show a little more tolerance to another man's opinion, please? I'v just answered to laxxy's post.

 I can respect any opinion that amounts to more than sticking fingers in your ears and singing "la la la, I'm not listening" over and over again. 
I mean, if that's the game you want to play, then fair enough, but at least have the decency to say that at the start of a thread, rather than after someone has taken the time to explain something to you.

----------


## Alexander

> А кто должен решать статуса всех людей, которые ищут убежище в стране, по-вашему?

 Вот что на днях прочитал по этому вопросу.   _Би-би-си: В прессе уже появились сообщения, что британские дипломаты жалуются на трудности, которые у них возникают в общении с их российскими коллегами, когда они пытаются объяснить, что они не в состоянии решить вопрос об экстрадиции Березовского или Закаева, что суд в Британии независим. Российские коллеги как будто кивают головой, говорят "Да-да-да", но, тем не менее, обижаются, говорят: "Понятно, суд независим, но неужели нельзя как-то решить этот вопрос?" Британские дипломаты никак не могут доказать, что это невозможно, потому что не они решают этот вопрос, а суд. Действительно есть такая проблема непонимания?  
Юрий Федотов: (посол России в GB) 
Да нет. По-моему, здесь наводится тень на плетень, как у нас принято говорить, потому что суд есть суд, суд действительно независимый. Но возьмите последнее рассмотрение вопроса о выдаче одного из этих фигурантов в лондонском суде, когда судья отказался рассматривать вопрос по существу: материалы, переданные российской прокуратурой, были отложены в сторону. На том основании, что данный господин пользуется политическим убежищем в Великобритании, судья принял решение, что дело в суде рассмотрено быть не может, чтобы не тратить деньги налогоплательщика. Это вопрос суда. Но вопрос предоставления политического убежища - это вопрос правительства. Министерство внутренних дел Великобритании ежегодно лишает этого статуса тысячи человек из Азии, из Африки. Эти вопросы решаются рутинно, без всякого надрыва и драматизации, точно так же, как и предоставляется этот статус. Это технический вопрос. И если бы этот технический вопрос был решен британским правительством, тогда и британскому правосудию было бы легче по существу рассмотреть те материалы, которые были переданы российской стороной._   http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/tal...00/6317993.stm

----------


## Scorpio

> scotcher прав. Мы дерьмо на 90% и это не только мои слова или скотчера,   а слова писателя Аксёнова, мнение которого я уважаю. Правда я считал на 70%, но когда услышал реплику Аксенова на 90%, то возможно соглашусь и на 90. А самое страшное это то, что мы хотим оставаться жить в этом дерьме вечно, потому что оно теплое и родное, в то время как на свободе - холодно и чуждо.

 Осталось добиться внятного ответа на простой вопрос: а вы, mishau, собственно, причисляете себя к 90% или к оставшимся 10%?
Ответ обосновать.

----------


## Scorpio

> Да нет. По-моему, здесь наводится тень на плетень, как у нас принято говорить, потому что суд есть суд, суд действительно независимый. Но возьмите последнее рассмотрение вопроса о выдаче одного из этих фигурантов в лондонском суде, когда судья отказался рассматривать вопрос по существу: материалы, переданные российской прокуратурой, были отложены в сторону. На том основании, что данный господин пользуется политическим убежищем в Великобритании, судья принял решение, что дело в суде рассмотрено быть не может, чтобы не тратить деньги налогоплательщика.

 Одуреть можно! Тут все с Запада нас хором убеждают, что английские суды справедливы и независимы -- а, оказывается, суд дело об его экстрадиции не рассматривал вообще?!! И чего тогда стоят все их аргументы?

----------


## Basil77

> Ну Басил, и другие, не обижайтесь на нас.  
> Мы подробно объяснили как работает "разделение властей"  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Разделение_властей
> Мы даже привели примеры как оно работает в Англии. Но вы всё ещё не верите, не приведя ни одного разумного аргумента. Вот скажите_ пожалуйста, почему у нас (ну, по крайне мере в Англии) не работает разделение властей? Как, конкретно как, может Блэр влиять на расследование? Примеры у вас есть? Без шуток, я хочу вас понять! 
> Нам кажется, что _ так вам будет  удобнее, может быть тогда сможете объяснить, почему нейтральные органы сми делают выводы, которые вам не нравятся. 
> Кстати, армия не входит в "разделение властей" (Лучше сказать : Принцип "разделения властей" не касается армии.)

 Армия, так же как и полиция, являются _инструментом_ исполнительной власти, просто они предназначены для решения разных задач. То, что сейчас ситуация с Блэром очень напоминает Вотергейт, имхо, означает только то, что он черезчур заигрался. Всё хорошо в меру. Ну да бог с ним, с Блэром. Давай внесём ясность, чтобы не спорить попусту - имеет ли исполнительная власть в Британии право присваивать статус политического беженца (а также лишать его), или же это исключительно прерогатива суда? Если да, то о чём тогда вообще разговор?
Ну а насчёт "нейтральных" средств массовой информации... Тут уже много говорилось о том, что в западных масс медиа сейчас существует тенденция к поливанию России грязью. Я не говорю, что большинство из них ангажировано, просто статью с положительным отзывом о России не пропустит большинство редакций. Просто потому, что она не будет укладываться в общую концепцию.
   Возвращаясь к принципу разделения властей, демократии и всё такое прочее... Я отнюдь не утверждаю, что в Британии всё плохо, а в России отлично. Я не спорю с тем, что уровень коррупции у нас выше в разы, и я совсем не испытываю по этому поводу никакого восторга. Просто утверждать, что какой-то там судья в Британии может совершенно беспристрастно и объективно рассмотреть дело преступника, совершившего свои преступления где-то в "этой варварской России" и вынести  по этому делу справедливый вердикт, по-меньшей мере наивно. Являясь частью западного общества, этот судья является счастливым обладателем точно таких же шор на глазах, как и у большинства людей у вас в отношении к России. Он даже и вникать в материалы обвинительного заключения не будет. Если вы утверждаете, что система власти в Британии, или в Штатах, или в Норвегии или ещё хрен знает там где вся такая справедливая и замечательная, а в России коррумпированная и тоталитарная, то это как рас и наводит на вопрос: у кого из нас промыты мозги? Я не берусь оспаривать второе утверждение (по-крайней мере насчёт коррумпированности), но уже вышел из того возраста, когда верят в сказочки, чтобы принять на веру второе. Любая власть по определению - зло. Однако же зло неизбежное. Ещё Черчиль говорил, что демократия - худшая из форм правления, но, к сожалению, ничего лучшего человечество ещё не придумало. И я, кстати, с ним согласен в этом.

----------


## Scorpio

Друзья! По моему, дискуссия уже зашла куда-то не туда (и вообще, это уже не дискуссия, а flame war). Предлагаю всем немного успокоиться. Предлагаю, прежде всего, прекратить переход на личности собеседников и выпады против их стран. Это слишком убого! (У меня самого было желание сказать Скотчеру пару теплых слов про "старую добрую Англию" и все то, что она творила в мире в свое время -- но стоит ли опускаться до такого уровня? Я думаю, что не стоит.) 
Тема дискуссии -- *отравление Литвиненко*. Вот и давайте ее обсуждать. И обсуждать домыслы "хорошо осведомленых" западных газет я тоже не вижу смысла. Давайте-ка подождем британских *официальных* обвинений (если они будут, конечно) и посмотрим, чего они стоят. (У меня сильное предчувствие, что ничего нового мы не услышим.) Но пока их нет -- предлагаю поберечь силы и нервы.

----------


## scotcher

> Друзья! По моему, дискуссия уже зашла куда-то не туда (и вообще, это уже не дискуссия, а flame war). Предлагаю всем немного успокоиться. Предлагаю, прежде всего, прекратить переход на личности собеседников и выпады против их стран. Это слишком убого!

 да, ты прав, но...   

> (У меня самого было желание сказать Скотчеру пару теплых слов про "старую добрую Англию" и все то, что она творила в мире в свое время -- но стоит ли опускаться до такого уровня? Я думаю, что не стоит.)

 Давай,  если хочешь.  
Так как *я* не введенный в заблуждение патриот, ты не оскорбил бы меня вообще, потому что мой собственный смысл самооценки не зависит от действий или репутации страны, в которой я живу. Фактически, было бы трудно тебе критиковать Великобританию более отчаянно, чем я критикую Великобританию. 
И, кроме того, если бы ты разместил Путина и Блэра передо мной, и дал мне оружие с двумя пулями, то я стрелял бы обе пули в голову Блэра, чтобы быть убежденным   ::   
И это не изменяет ничто, что я сказал в другом месте в этом [thread?]. я не спорил, потому что я желал защитить мою страну, я спорил, потому что я желал исправить нелепость.

----------


## Lampada

scotcher:  _если бы ты разместил Путина и Блэра передо мной, и дал мне оружие с двумя пулями, то я стрелял бы обе пули в голову Блэра, чтобы быть убежденным_  = 
если бы поставил Путина и Блэра передо мной и дал бы мне оружие с друмя патронами, то я бы сделал оба выстрела в голову Блэра, чтобы было наверняка.  _И это не изменяет ничто, что я сказал в другом месте в этом [thread?]. я не спорил, потому что я желал защитить мою страну, я спорил, потому что я желал исправить нелепость_. =
И это не меняет ничего из того, что я сказал раньше в этой теме.  Я спорил не потому. что хотел защитить мою страну,  а потому что хотел исправить неточности (указать на нелепость).

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  It's not called anarchy, it's called separation of power. Pretty much the basis of modern society. Quite a hard concept to grasp, I know ))   I always thought that separation of power means that three brunches of power:

 That sounds like a title of a fantasy book. Or maybe of one on corruption in Washington. The next two parts of the trilogy could be called "Three lunches of protection" and "Three dinners of deception" or something like that  ::  j/k   

> the legislative, the executive and the judicial can't affect one another in their decisions. But police and goverment are both relate to the executive branch. And if there is a separation even in each department... Did you read the fable about a swan, a crayfish and a pike?

 Police is a part of the executive branch *in Russia* -- in other countries, specifically in the US and the British Commonwealth, the situation is rather different. Which makes a lot more sense, if you ask me, as it at the very least makes it easier to make sure the government can not pick which court decisions to enforce. The internal separation is nothing new either and is present even in Russia. 
BTW -- generally, I would not go as far as saying that I am sure that it would be absolutely, certainly impossible for Mr. Blair (or another important government figure) to influence Sc.Yard's decisions in any way. But, it would be very hard, *very* risky, and would lead to absolutely no political gain since I suspect that there are approximately zero people in Britain who would care much about the results of this investigation.

----------


## laxxy

> scotcher:  _если бы ты разместил Путина и Блэра передо мной, и дал мне оружие с двумя пулями, то я стрелял бы обе пули в голову Блэра, чтобы быть убежденным_  = 
> если бы поставил Путина и Блэра передо мной и дал бы мне оружие с друмя пулями, я бы выстрелил обе пули в голову Блэра, чтобы было наверняка.

 - ... с двумя патронами
- ..., то я бы сделал оба выстрела... 
In English it's OK to call a whole cartridge assembly a 'bullet', in Russian it is not.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by Alexander  Да нет. По-моему, здесь наводится тень на плетень, как у нас принято говорить, потому что суд есть суд, суд действительно независимый. Но возьмите последнее рассмотрение вопроса о выдаче одного из этих фигурантов в лондонском суде, когда судья отказался рассматривать вопрос по существу: материалы, переданные российской прокуратурой, были отложены в сторону. На том основании, что данный господин пользуется политическим убежищем в Великобритании, судья принял решение, что дело в суде рассмотрено быть не может, чтобы не тратить деньги налогоплательщика.   Одуреть можно! Тут все с Запада нас хором убеждают, что английские суды справедливы и независимы -- а, оказывается, суд дело об его экстрадиции не рассматривал вообще?!! И чего тогда стоят все их аргументы?

 Да, это очень интересно! Тут конечно говорится о том, что дополнительные материалы не рассматриваются, потому что суд уже приняли решение. Проблема наверно в том, что когда приняли решение, эти материалы не были. Так, что это понятно и суд есть суд. Но я удивляюсь, что неужели министерство внутренних дел может лишить статуса политического убежища просто так? Тогда в чем же дела? Все говорят, что правительство не может, а вдруг может? *Скотчер*, можешь объяснить?   ::  
Возвращаемся к Литвиненку. Этот большой спор возникал, потому что Вы, уважаемый Скорпио, который так любезно не отвечали на мой предыдущие посты, говорите, что Вы не будете верить то, что Скотланд Ярд говорить, потому что вы опасаетесь, что это не будет Березовским. До сих пор не понимаю, почему вы думаете, что Скотланд Ярд будет скрыть уголовного дела. Все следы, которые до сих пор были опубликованы (например, радиоактивные материалы в Германии) намекает на Лугового. Кончено, пока это только наши (и прессы) домысли. Российский прокуратор уже намекает, что это Березовский сделал. Я думаю, есть реальная возможность, что Ск.Ярд и Россия будут объявлять совершенно разные исходы. Кому в этом случае верить-то? Кстати, у вас есть какие-то разумные статья, где пишут теорию, что сам Березовский это сделал?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Ну а насчёт "нейтральных" средств массовой информации... Тут уже много говорилось о том, что в западных масс медиа сейчас существует тенденция к поливанию России грязью. Я не говорю, что большинство из них ангажировано, просто статью с положительным отзывом о России не пропустит большинство редакций. Просто потому, что она не будет укладываться в общую концепцию.

 Знаете, это странное дело. Я согласен, что есть много отрицательные статья про Россию в Западной прессе. Но вы разве читаете западной прессе? Потому, что я уж очень подозреваю, что те стати, которые вы читаете, только те, которые отрицательно описывают Россию. Простой пример: Я сделал пост http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=12402 со статьей из New York Times где было написано положительные вещи про Россию. До сих пор не опубликовали в Иносми, там есть более свежие новости из New York Times, которые не так положительные... Возникает вопрос: почему?    

> Возвращаясь к принципу разделения властей, демократии и всё такое прочее... Я отнюдь не утверждаю, что в Британии всё плохо, а в России отлично. Я не спорю с тем, что уровень коррупции у нас выше в разы, и я совсем не испытываю по этому поводу никакого восторга. Просто утверждать, что какой-то там судья в Британии может совершенно беспристрастно и объективно рассмотреть дело преступника, совершившего свои преступления где-то в "этой варварской России" и вынести  по этому делу справедливый вердикт, по-меньшей мере наивно. Являясь частью западного общества, этот судья является счастливым обладателем точно таких же шор на глазах, как и у большинства людей у вас в отношении к России. Он даже и вникать в материалы обвинительного заключения не будет.

 Стоп. Если суд так и делает, он вовсе не суд наверно не будет работать долго как суд. Суды конечно тоже люди, и у них есть свои мнения. Но суды должны, и они это прекрасно знают, быть справедливыми и объективно. Если именно тот суд, которые принял решение убежища Березовского, был объективно предполагается. Иначе не работает система. Я ничего не могу сказать, потому что не был там, когда приняли решение, не читал оправдание на решение, и не знаю, кто принял решение. Но что какая-то власть влиял на решение, думаю чистая паранойя.   ::     

> Если вы утверждаете, что система власти в Британии, или в Штатах, или в Норвегии или ещё хрен знает там где вся такая справедливая и замечательная, а в России коррумпированная и тоталитарная, то это как рас и наводит на вопрос: у кого из нас промыты мозги? Я не берусь оспаривать второе утверждение (по-крайней мере насчёт коррумпированности), но уже вышел из того возраста, когда верят в сказочки, чтобы принять на веру второе. Любая власть по определению - зло. Однако же зло неизбежное. Ещё Черчиль говорил, что демократия - худшая из форм правления, но, к сожалению, ничего лучшего человечество ещё не придумало. И я, кстати, с ним согласен в этом.

 И я согласен.  Конечно, не всё замечательно на Западе, и у вас тоже не всё плохо. Я этого никогда не сказал. Но просто досадно, когда каждый раз что-то не идет к пользе России, должен быть какое-то политическое влияние. Автоматически, верно как пес!   ::

----------


## Basil77

> Знаете, это странное дело. Я согласен, что есть много отрицательных статей про Россию в западной прессе. Но вы разве читаете западную прессу? _ Я _ очень подозреваю, что те стати, которые вы читаете, _описывают Россию только отрицательно. Простой пример: Я сделал пост  http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=12402 со статьей из New York Times, где были написаны положительные вещи про Россию. До сих пор не опубликовали в Иносми, там есть более свежие новости из New York Times, которые не такие положительные... Возникает вопрос: почему?

 Да потому что это никакая не новость. Обычные "вести с полей". Вот если бы они написали как Путин борется за свободу и демократию в России, тогда бы точно в Иносми сразу появилась  ::  .   

> Он даже и вникать в материалы обвинительного заключения не будет.

 Если бы они вникали в предоставленные материалы и были объективными, результат был бы другим. Если видеозаписи, где Закаев собственноручно расстреливает пленных русских солдат, и записи телефонных разговоров Березовского с Басаевым, где обсуждается финансирование терактов, не являются для британского суда доказательствами преступлений, я не знаю, что тогда ему (суду) ещё надо. Или по британским законам расстрел пленных и финансирование терроризма не являются преступлениями, а нормальными средствами оппозиционной борьбы? Я бы посмотрел как этот "независмый" суд предоставил бы убежище Усаме Бен Ладену, если бы США требовали его выдачи!   ::  
Неужели не ясно, что в России всех бесит, когда люди, которые причастны к убийствам сотен мирных женщин и детей, спокойно вещают из Лондона, что они готовят насильственное свержение власти в России, а британское правительство делает вид, что оно тут совершенно не при делах и кивает на "независимый" суд, который предоставил убежище несчастному политическому беженцу Платону Еленину.  ::    

> И я согласен.  Конечно, не всё замечательно на Западе, и у вас тоже не всё плохо. Я этого никогда не говорил. Но просто досадно, что каждый раз, когда что-то складывается не в пользу России, обязательно должно быть какое-то политическое влияние. Автоматически (лучше сказать априори или по определению), _верно как пес!_  А это что за идиома?   Первый раз такую слышу

----------


## Basil77

> Российский прокуратор уже намекает, что это Березовский сделал.

   ::  Калинка, ты очень смешно ошибся. Прокуратором был Понтий Пилат. У нас же только прокуроры. Или ты имел ввиду Путина?  ::

----------


## Alexander

> Кому в этом случае верить-то? Кстати, у вас есть какие-то разумные статья, где пишут теорию, что сам Березовский это сделал?

 Друг мой Калина, ты прав. Верить нельзя никому. Мне - можно.  ::  
А тут вот как раз та "разумная статья" появилась, о которой ты спрашивал. И ее автор - очень уважаемый тобой чловек   ::   Видимо следит за нашей дискуссией и отвечает где может на твои, Калинка, вопросы.   ::  
Enjoy   ::    _With regards to Litvinenko, I do not have much to add here, except what I have already said. Aleksandr Litvinenko was dismissed from the security services. Before that he served in the convoy troops. There he didn’t deal with any secrets. He was involved in criminal proceedings in the Russian Federation for abusing his position of service, namely for beating citizens during arrests when he was a security service employee and for stealing explosives. I think that he was provisionally given three years. But there was no need to run anywhere, he did not have any secrets. Everything negative that he could say with respect to his service and his previous employment, he already said a long time ago, so there could be nothing new in what he did later. I repeat that only the investigation can tell us what happened. And with regards to the people who try to harm the Russian Federation, in general it is well-known who they are. They are people hiding from Russian justice for crimes they committed on the territory of the Russian Federation and, first and foremost, economic crimes. They are the so-called runaway oligarchs that are hiding in western Europe or in the Middle East. But I do not really believe in conspiracy theories and, quite frankly, I am not very worried about it. The stability of Russian statehood today allows us to look down at this from above._  http://www.kremlin.ru/eng/speeches/2...5_117609.shtml 
Русская версия:  _Что касается Литвиненко, то здесь мне мало что удастся добавить, кроме того, что я уже говорил. Александр Литвиненко был уволен из органов безопасности. До этого служил в конвойных войсках. Никакими секретами не располагал. Он привлекался к уголовной ответственности в Российской Федерации за злоупотребление служебным положением, а именно за избиение граждан при задержании, когда был сотрудником безопасности, и за хищение взрывчатки. Но ему дали, по-моему, три года условно. Не было никакой необходимости куда-то бежать, он не является носителем вообще никаких секретов. Все, что он мог сказать негативного в отношении своей службы, где он раньше работал, он уже давно сказал, никакой новизны в его действиях уже быть не могло. Что там произошло – повторяю, может ответить только следствие. А что касается тех людей, которые стараются наносить ущерб Российской Федерации, то, в общем и целом, хорошо известно, кто это такие. Это люди, которые скрываются от российского судопроизводства за преступления, совершенные на территории Российской Федерации, и прежде всего в сфере экономики. Это так называемые беглые олигархи, которые прячутся в странах Западной Европы либо на Ближнем Востоке.
Но я в теорию заговора не очень верю, и, откровенно говоря, она меня не очень беспокоит. Устойчивость российской государственности сегодня позволяет нам смотреть на это свысока._ http://www.kremlin.ru/appears/2007/0...4_117597.shtml

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Кому в этом случае верить-то? Кстати, у вас есть какие-то разумные статья, где пишут теорию, что сам Березовский это сделал?   Друг мой Калина, ты прав. Верить нельзя никому. Мне - можно.  
> А тут вот как раз та "разумная статья" появилась, о которой ты спрашивал. И ее автор - очень уважаемый тобой чловек    Видимо следит за нашей дискуссией и отвечает где может на твои, Калинка, вопросы.   
> Enjoy     _With regards to Litvinenko, I do not have much to add here, except what I have already said. Aleksandr Litvinenko was dismissed from the security services. Before that he served in the convoy troops. There he didn’t deal with any secrets. He was involved in criminal proceedings in the Russian Federation for abusing his position of service, namely for beating citizens during arrests when he was a security service employee and for stealing explosives. I think that he was provisionally given three years. But there was no need to run anywhere, he did not have any secrets. Everything negative that he could say with respect to his service and his previous employment, he already said a long time ago, so there could be nothing new in what he did later. I repeat that only the investigation can tell us what happened. And with regards to the people who try to harm the Russian Federation, in general it is well-known who they are. They are people hiding from Russian justice for crimes they committed on the territory of the Russian Federation and, first and foremost, economic crimes. They are the so-called runaway oligarchs that are hiding in western Europe or in the Middle East. But I do not really believe in conspiracy theories and, quite frankly, I am not very worried about it. The stability of Russian statehood today allows us to look down at this from above._  http://www.kremlin.ru/eng/speeches/2...5_117609.shtml 
> Русская версия:  _Что касается Литвиненко, то здесь мне мало что удастся добавить, кроме того, что я уже говорил. Александр Литвиненко был уволен из органов безопасности. До этого служил в конвойных войсках. Никакими секретами не располагал. Он привлекался к уголовной ответственности в Российской Федерации за злоупотребление служебным положением, а именно за избиение граждан при задержании, когда был сотрудником безопасности, и за хищение взрывчатки. Но ему дали, по-моему, три года условно. Не было никакой необходимости куда-то бежать, он не является носителем вообще никаких секретов. Все, что он мог сказать негативного в отношении своей службы, где он раньше работал, он уже давно сказал, никакой новизны в его действиях уже быть не могло. Что там произошло – повторяю, может ответить только следствие. А что касается тех людей, которые стараются наносить ущерб Российской Федерации, то, в общем и целом, хорошо известно, кто это такие. Это люди, которые скрываются от российского судопроизводства за преступления, совершенные на территории Российской Федерации, и прежде всего в сфере экономики. Это так называемые беглые олигархи, которые прячутся в странах Западной Европы либо на Ближнем Востоке._ http://www.kremlin.ru/appears/2007/0...4_117597.shtml

 This is true (although one perhaps needs to replace the blue words above with "my hold on power here"). The sucker got what he deserved, no question there. Let's just hope that some more of his former colleagues meet a similar end  ::  :: 
This does not dispute what kalinka is saying in any way though.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Знаете, это странное дело. Я согласен, что есть много отрицательных статей про Россию в западной прессе. Но вы разве читаете западную прессу? _ Я _ очень подозреваю, что те стати, которые вы читаете, _описывают Россию только отрицательно. Простой пример: Я сделал пост  http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=12402 со статьей из New York Times, где были написаны положительные вещи про Россию. До сих пор не опубликовали в Иносми, там есть более свежие новости из New York Times, которые не такие положительные... Возникает вопрос: почему?   Да потому что это никакая не новость. Обычные "вести с полей". Вот если бы они написали как Путин борется за свободу и демократию в России, тогда бы точно в Иносми сразу появилась  .            Originally Posted by Basil77  Он даже и вникать в материалы обвинительного заключения не будет.   Стоп. Если суд так и делает, он вовсе не суд, и, наверное, не будет работать долго как суд. Судьи, конечно, тоже люди, и у них есть свои мнения. Но суды должны, и они это прекрасно знают, быть справедливыми и объективными. Если именно тот суд, который принял решение о предоставлении убежища Березовскому, _был объективно предполагается_. (Вообще не понял, что ты хотел сказать  ) Иначе не работает система. Я ничего не могу сказать, потому что не был там, когда приняли решение, не читал мотивировку решения, и не знаю, кто принял решение. Но что какая-то власть влияла на решение, думаю чистая паранойя.     Если бы они вникали в предоставленные материалы и были объективными, результат был бы другим. Если видеозаписи, где Закаев собственноручно расстреливает пленных русских солдат, и записи телефонных разговоров Березовского с Басаевым, где обсуждается финансирование терактов, не являются для британского суда доказательствами преступлений, я не знаю, что тогда ему (суду) ещё надо. Или по британским законам расстрел пленных и финансирование терроризма не являются преступлениями, а нормальными средствами оппозиционной борьбы? Я бы посмотрел как этот "независмый" суд предоставил бы убежище Усаме Бен Ладену, если бы США требовали его выдачи!   
> Неужели не ясно, что в России всех бесит, когда люди, которые причастны к убийствам сотен мирных женщин и детей, спокойно вещают из Лондона, что они готовят насильственное свержение власти в России, а британское правительство делает вид, что оно тут совершенно не при делах и кивает на "независимый" суд, который предоставил убежище несчастному политическому беженцу Платону Еленину.  
>  [quote:3rcabxk8]И я согласен.  Конечно, не всё замечательно на Западе, и у вас тоже не всё плохо. Я этого никогда не говорил. Но просто досадно, что каждый раз, когда что-то складывается не в пользу России, обязательно должно быть какое-то политическое влияние. Автоматически (лучше сказать априори или по определению), _верно как пес!_  А это что за идиома?   Первый раз такую слышу

 [/quote:3rcabxk8] 
I greatly suspect you rather overstate the content and credibility of the evidence Russians presented  ::  If I remember correctly, one of the people Zakayev was accused of killing actually came to testify at the trial, or smth like that  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Да потому что это никакая не новость. Обычные "вести с полей". Вот если бы они написали как Путин борется за свободу и демократию в России, тогда бы точно в Иносми сразу появилась  .

 ага, а где там новости?   ::  там одни политические комментары! Вот там пишут: Интернет-проект ИноСМИ.Ru специализируется на трансляции наиболее ярких и примечательных материалов зарубежных СМИ на русский язык.  
Вот и ваш ответ, что им кажется примечательная статья, то они переводят   ::  Не странно, почему вы думаете, что западная пресса - дрянь великая!   ::     

> Если бы они вникали в предоставленные материалы и были объективными, результат был бы другим. Если видеозаписи, где Закаев собственноручно расстреливает пленных русских солдат, и записи телефонных разговоров Березовского с Басаевым, где обсуждается финансирование терактов, не являются для британского суда доказательствами преступлений, я не знаю, что тогда ему (суду) ещё надо. Или по британским законам расстрел пленных и финансирование терроризма не являются преступлениями, а нормальными средствами оппозиционной борьбы? Я бы посмотрел как этот "независмый" суд предоставил бы убежище Усаме Бен Ладену, если бы США требовали его выдачи!

 Я не знаю. Я не видел тот суд, а вы?  Как Лакси уже дал примеру, может русский Понтий Пилат сделал очень плохую работу? Я не вижу причину, почему суд должен быть против России. кстати, кто-то уже сказал, что суд рассматрывает, если человек получил бы справедливый судебный процесс в России. И он выразил, что будет большая возможность, что он был бы тортурован...   

> Неужели не ясно, что в России всех бесит, когда люди, которые причастны к убийствам сотен мирных женщин и детей, спокойно вещают из Лондона, что они готовят насильственное свержение власти в России, а британское правительство делает вид, что оно тут совершенно не при делах и кивает на "независимый" суд, который предоставил убежище несчастному политическому беженцу Платону Еленину.

 А откуда вы это берете? По-моему, это только домысли русские газеты.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Кому в этом случае верить-то? Кстати, у вас есть какие-то разумные статья, где пишут теорию, что сам Березовский это сделал?   Друг мой Калина, ты прав. Верить нельзя никому. Мне - можно.  
> А тут вот как раз та "разумная статья" появилась, о которой ты спрашивал. И ее автор - очень уважаемый тобой чловек    Видимо следит за нашей дискуссией и отвечает где может на твои, Калинка, вопросы.   
> Enjoy     _With regards to Litvinenko, I do not have much to add here, except what I have already said. Aleksandr Litvinenko was dismissed from the security services. Before that he served in the convoy troops. There he didn’t deal with any secrets. He was involved in criminal proceedings in the Russian Federation for abusing his position of service, namely for beating citizens during arrests when he was a security service employee and for stealing explosives. I think that he was provisionally given three years. But there was no need to run anywhere, he did not have any secrets. Everything negative that he could say with respect to his service and his previous employment, he already said a long time ago, so there could be nothing new in what he did later. I repeat that only the investigation can tell us what happened. And with regards to the people who try to harm the Russian Federation, in general it is well-known who they are. They are people hiding from Russian justice for crimes they committed on the territory of the Russian Federation and, first and foremost, economic crimes. They are the so-called runaway oligarchs that are hiding in western Europe or in the Middle East. But I do not really believe in conspiracy theories and, quite frankly, I am not very worried about it. The stability of Russian statehood today allows us to look down at this from above._  http://www.kremlin.ru/eng/speeches/2...5_117609.shtml 
> Русская версия:  _Что касается Литвиненко, то здесь мне мало что удастся добавить, кроме того, что я уже говорил. Александр Литвиненко был уволен из органов безопасности. До этого служил в конвойных войсках. Никакими секретами не располагал. Он привлекался к уголовной ответственности в Российской Федерации за злоупотребление служебным положением, а именно за избиение граждан при задержании, когда был сотрудником безопасности, и за хищение взрывчатки. Но ему дали, по-моему, три года условно. Не было никакой необходимости куда-то бежать, он не является носителем вообще никаких секретов. Все, что он мог сказать негативного в отношении своей службы, где он раньше работал, он уже давно сказал, никакой новизны в его действиях уже быть не могло. Что там произошло – повторяю, может ответить только следствие. А что касается тех людей, которые стараются наносить ущерб Российской Федерации, то, в общем и целом, хорошо известно, кто это такие. Это люди, которые скрываются от российского судопроизводства за преступления, совершенные на территории Российской Федерации, и прежде всего в сфере экономики. Это так называемые беглые олигархи, которые прячутся в странах Западной Европы либо на Ближнем Востоке.
> Но я в теорию заговора не очень верю, и, откровенно говоря, она меня не очень беспокоит. Устойчивость российской государственности сегодня позволяет нам смотреть на это свысока._ http://www.kremlin.ru/appears/2007/0...4_117597.shtml

 Так. А где пишут теорию, что сам Березовский это сделал?   ::   ::

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Basil77  Неужели не ясно, что в России всех бесит, когда люди, которые причастны к убийствам сотен мирных женщин и детей, спокойно вещают из Лондона, что они готовят насильственное свержение власти в России, а британское правительство делает вид, что оно тут совершенно не при делах и кивает на "независимый" суд, который предоставил убежище несчастному политическому беженцу Платону Еленину.    А откуда вы это взяли? По-моему, это только домыслы русских газет_.

   Я собственными ушами слышал где-то пол года назад по радио интерьвью Берёзы где он _САМ!_ сказал буквально следущее: "я работаю над организацией _насильственной_ смены режима в России. Путина можно сместить только с помощью переворота." Это его слова! Наковырять тебе вагон ссылок или поверишь мне на слово?  ::

----------


## Basil77

> I greatly suspect you rather overstate the content and credibility of the evidence Russians presented  If I remember correctly, one of the people Zakayev was accused of killing actually came to testify at the trial, or smth like that

 And I saw a video on TV, there Zakaev shots a captured kneeled 18-years old soldier to the back of the head.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie        Originally Posted by Basil77  Неужели не ясно, что в России всех бесит, когда люди, которые причастны к убийствам сотен мирных женщин и детей, спокойно вещают из Лондона, что они готовят насильственное свержение власти в России, а британское правительство делает вид, что оно тут совершенно не при делах и кивает на "независимый" суд, который предоставил убежище несчастному политическому беженцу Платону Еленину.    А откуда вы это взяли? По-моему, это только домыслы русских газет_.     Я собственными ушами слышал где-то пол года назад по радио интерьвью Берёзы где он _САМ!_ сказал буквально следущее: "я работаю над организацией _насильственной_ смены режима в России. Путина можно сместить только с помощью переворота." Это его слова! Наковырять тебе вагон ссылок или поверишь мне на слово?

 Не знаю, как Калинка, а я не поверю -- слишком много в российских газетах мне попадалось ситуаций с "испорченным телефоном", намеренно испорченным, конечно. Bпрочем, не только в российских, хотя российские, конечно, лидируют. Так что наковыряй  ::  
То же самое и с видеозаписью. Сама по себе запись ничего не значит, это мог быть кто угодно, где угодно и когда угодно -- нужно смотреть как она была представлена в суде, и аргументы сторон по ее поводу. Судя по решению суда, с этим было не все в порядке.

----------


## Basil77

> Я собственными ушами слышал где-то пол года назад по радио интерьвью Берёзы где он _САМ!_ сказал буквально следущее: "я работаю над организацией _насильственной_ смены режима в России. Путина можно сместить только с помощью переворота." Это его слова! Наковырять тебе вагон ссылок или поверишь мне на слово?    Не знаю, как Калинка, а я не поверю -- слишком много в российских газетах мне попадалось ситуаций с "испорченным телефоном", намеренно испорченным, конечно. Bпрочем, не только в российских, хотя российские, конечно, лидируют. Так что наковыряй

 _Напомню, в январе в интервью радиостанции «Эхо Москвы» Березовский призвал к свержению конституционного строя, сказав, что «сегодня любые насильственные действия со стороны оппозиции будут оправданны. Это относится и к силовому захвату власти, именно над этим я сейчас работаю»._  http://www.sb.by/print.php?articleID=50183 http://tayga.info/sfo/2378/ http://tayga.info/news/14752/ http://www.compromat.ru/main/berezovskiy/prizyvy.htm
Жаль я не нашёл самого интерьвью на "Эхе Москвы" в звуковой записи, но я тебе говорю - я его слышал и он там выразился совершенно недвусмысленно. Я даже сам о##ел, когда услышал.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy      
> 			
> 				 Я собственными ушами слышал где-то пол года назад по радио интерьвью Берёзы где он _САМ!_ сказал буквально следущее: "я работаю над организацией _насильственной_ смены режима в России. Путина можно сместить только с помощью переворота." Это его слова! Наковырять тебе вагон ссылок или поверишь мне на слово?    Не знаю, как Калинка, а я не поверю -- слишком много в российских газетах мне попадалось ситуаций с "испорченным телефоном", намеренно испорченным, конечно. Bпрочем, не только в российских, хотя российские, конечно, лидируют. Так что наковыряй    _Напомню, в январе в интервью радиостанции «Эхо Москвы» Березовский призвал к свержению конституционного строя, сказав, что «сегодня любые насильственные действия со стороны оппозиции будут оправданны. Это относится и к силовому захвату власти, именно над этим я сейчас работаю»._  http://www.sb.by/print.php?articleID=50183 http://tayga.info/sfo/2378/ http://tayga.info/news/14752/ http://www.compromat.ru/main/berezovskiy/prizyvy.htm
> Жаль я не нашёл самого интерьвью на "Эхе Москвы" в звуковой записи, но я тебе говорю - я его слышал и он там выразился совершенно недвусмысленно. Я даже сам о##ел, когда услышал.

 Have you actually looked at those links? Here is what they claim he said (from your compromat.ru link, i haven't looked at the other two) -- I picked the paragraphs that I thought you were talking about and those that looked the most aggressive, but tell me if I missed anything.   

> - Первое: этого заявления я точно не делал, но подпишусь практически под каждым словом. Второе: я заявляю о необходимости и неизбежности силового перехода власти в России в другие руки. Сегодняшняя власть нелигитимна, она разрушила основные положения Конституции. Отмена всеобщих выборов губернаторов нарушает не только букву, но и дух Конституции. Сейчас вся власть в Кремле, принцип разделения властей не соблюдается. Власть превратилась из демократической - кривой, косой, но демократической - в авторитарную. Ни одного случая в истории нет, когда бы авторитарная власть передавалась добровольно.

  

> - Мне безусловно выгодна революция в России. Но в деле дестабилизации мне не угнаться за нынешней российской властью. *Я предпринимаю самые активные действия, но все они в рамках закона.* Мною проводится колоссальная работа по дискредитации режима Путина. Давно прошло время, когда надо мной в Европе смеялись. Теперь у меня здесь нет оппонентов. Думаю, что перехват власти произойдет уже совсем скоро.

 Now, what is wrong with these statements?  
He says that he thinks that Putin's regime is not democratic and a change in regime, even by force, would be a nice thing -- I agree (at least on the first part of the statement). But this is just an opinion.
He claims to work to discredit the regime through *legal* means -- PR perhaps -- I don't see anything wrong with that either; certainly it is not a crime anywhere in a civilized world to campaign against a government. I much doubt his ability to actually do much, but that is another matter.
You may say that he does other, illegal, things that he is not talking about -- could be, I have no idea -- but this speech offers no evidence for that. 
In fact, what troubles me most about Russia is that there are people there who would consider such statements as criminal.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Reading the statements from Boris Ambramovich, I start to see why the Russians dislike him so much...  ::   
Of course that is a far stretch from that Scotland Yard will hide the truth and try to blame Russia on Litvinenko's death, due to pressure from people like Berezovsky.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Жаль я не нашёл самого интерьвью на "Эхе Москвы" в звуковой записи, но я тебе говорю - я его слышал и он там выразился совершенно недвусмысленно. Я даже сам о##ел, когда услышал.

 ты искал этого?   ::    http://www.echo.msk.ru/interview/44072/ 
"Что касается моей точки зрения, она нисколько не изменилась -* тот режим можно изменить только путем силового перехвата власти.* О чем я, собственно, и сказал. Более того – я не знаю ни одного примера – ни одного, подчеркиваю – когда авторитарные режимы путем демократических выборов преобразовывались в демократические, за исключением одного – это случай с Пиночетом, всем известный, всем диктаторам известны последствия: человек в возрасте больше 80 лет преследуется, и, в общем-то, совершенно законно. Поэтому я думаю, что это и всем диктаторам наука: никогда не передавать власть демократическим путем." 
Ну выразил своё мнение, и что? Поэтому надо выдать его? 
Но я думаю, что начну понимать позицию русских. Так как, Березовский хочет силового перехвата власти, он убивает Литвиненка, чтобы дискредировать России. Он либо обманывает Ск. Ярд. или подкупил их, чтобы они тоже так думали. Да?

----------


## Scrabus

> Originally Posted by Basil77  Жаль я не нашёл самого интерьвью на "Эхе Москвы" в звуковой записи, но я тебе говорю - я его слышал и он там выразился совершенно недвусмысленно. Я даже сам о##ел, когда услышал.   ты искал это_?     http://www.echo.msk.ru/interview/44072/ 
> "Что касается моей точки зрения, она нисколько не изменилась -* тот режим можно изменить только путем силового перехвата власти.* О чем я, собственно, и сказал. Более того – я не знаю ни одного примера – ни одного, подчеркиваю – когда авторитарные режимы путем демократических выборов преобразовывались в демократические, за исключением одного – это случай с Пиночетом, всем известный, всем диктаторам известны последствия: человек в возрасте больше 80 лет преследуется, и, в общем-то, совершенно законно. Поэтому я думаю, что это и всем диктаторам наука: никогда не передавать власть демократическим путем." 
> Ну, выразил своё мнение и что? Поэтому надо выдать его? 
> Но я думаю, что начинаю понимать позицию русских. Так как_ Березовский хочет силового перехвата власти, он убивает Литвиненко, чтобы дискредитировать Россию. Он либо обманывает Ск. Ярд или подкупил их, чтобы они тоже так думали. Да?

----------


## Alexander

> Но я думаю, что начну понимать позицию русских. Так как, Березовский хочет силового перехвата власти, он убивает Литвиненка, чтобы дискредировать России. Он либо обманывает Ск. Ярд. или подкупил их, чтобы они тоже так думали. Да?

 На самом деле никто не знает, кто убил Литвиненко. Мы можем строить только догадки (и строим их в массовом порядке   ::  ). Но то, что Березовский использует любой повод для дискредитации нынешней власти в России - это факт. И он мастерски использовал для этого смерть Литвиненко. Браво Борис Абрамович!   ::  Чем сильнее дискредитирована власть в России, тем меньше вероятность его выдачи в Россию. Как известно Россия добивается его экстрадиции как обвиняемого по "делу Аэрофлота".

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio   (У меня самого было желание сказать Скотчеру пару теплых слов про "старую добрую Англию" и все то, что она творила в мире в свое время -- но стоит ли опускаться до такого уровня? Я думаю, что не стоит.)   Давай,  если хочешь.

 Я -- не собираюсь.   

> Так как *я* не введенный в заблуждение патриот, ты не оскорбил бы меня вообще, потому что мой собственный смысл самооценки не зависит от действий или репутации страны, в которой я живу. Фактически, было бы трудно тебе критиковать Великобританию более отчаянно, чем я критикую Великобританию.

 Ну, охотно верю.   

> И, кроме того, если бы ты разместил Путина и Блэра передо мной, и дал мне оружие с двумя пулями, то я стрелял бы обе пули в голову Блэра, чтобы быть убежденным

 Согласен отчасти. Надо заметить, я еще далеко не такой кровожадный, как ты. (Я слышал, в Англии уже даже сняли фильм, где в конце Блэра ждет суд Гаагского трибунала и пожизненное заключение? Вот это было б как раз то, что надо.  ::  )   

> И это не изменяет ничто, что я сказал в другом месте в этом [thread?]. я не спорил, потому что я желал защитить мою страну, я спорил, потому что я желал исправить нелепость.

 (thread -- "цепочка", даже "нитка"... лучше всего -- просто "дискуссия"). 
Насколько я помню, на "страну" никто не нападал, но вот объективность правосудия этой страны для меня -- под очень большим сомнением. И объективность ее СМИ -- тоже. В остальном готов признать, что Англия -- очень даже хорошая страна.  ::

----------


## Scorpio

> Возвращаемся к Литвиненку.

 Тогда уж "к Литвиненко" или "к Литвиненке" (некоторые считают, что в русском языке фамилии украинского происхождения склоняются, некоторые -- что нет.)   

> Этот большой спор возникал, потому что Вы, уважаемый Скорпио, который так любезно не отвечали на мой предыдущие посты, говорите, что Вы не будете верить то, что Скотланд Ярд говорить, потому что вы опасаетесь, что это не будет Березовским.

 Стоп, этого я не утверждал. Я говорил другое: что *если выяснится* что следы ведут к Березовскому -- то у нас есть много шансов, что британские власти, попытаются скрыть это обстоятельство (и, возможно, свалить вину на совершенно постороннего человека).
Кстати, все упорно игнорируют одно маленькое обстоятельство. Все, кто считают, что виновен Луговой, не понимают, что бросают очень большую тень на Березовского -- потому что, насколько я могу судить, Луговой -- *человек Березовского*, или, по крайней мере, был таким до недавнего времени. Так что, если б мне так уж хотелось обвинить Березовского, мне проще всего было б заявить следующее -- да Луговой отравил своего бывшего друга, да он сделал это по приказу Березовского (кстати, они встречались незадолго до 1-го ноября) -- попробуйте опровергнуть эту версию!
Но на самом деле -- я *абсолютно не верю* в причастность к этому делу Лугового (да и Ковтуна тоже, хотя в принципе он -- более подозрительная личность). Тут дело даже не в отсутствии у них мотивов и возможностей -- а в том, что их поведение после случившегося свидетельствует о том, что они даже не знали, что произошло!   

> До сих пор не понимаю, почему вы думаете, что Скотланд Ярд будет скрыть уголовного дела.

 Пока что, могу сказать с уверенностью, что они скрывают отдельные *факты* этого дела. К сожалению, это их право -- пока расследование продолжается, они говорить ничего не обязаны.
Наша ГенПрокуратура, кстати, тоже кое-что скрывает -- и тоже, увы, имеет на это право.   

> Все следы, которые до сих пор были опубликованы (например, радиоактивные материалы в Германии) намекает на Лугового.

 Что-то?!
Уж эти-то следы совершенно определенно указывают на Ковтуна! Луговой, как я понимаю, в Германии вообще не был...   

> Кончено, пока это только наши (и прессы) домысли. Российский прокуратор уже намекает, что это Березовский сделал. Я думаю, есть реальная возможность, что Ск.Ярд и Россия будут объявлять совершенно разные исходы. Кому в этом случае верить-то?

 Тому, кто предъявит более убедительные свидетельства, очевидно.   

> Кстати, у вас есть какие-то разумные статья, где пишут теорию, что сам Березовский это сделал?

 Прежде всего, *что* именно сделал? (Мы даже не знаем с уверенностью, что именно произошло -- убийство или несчастный случай.)

----------


## Guin

> Originally Posted by scotcher  И это не изменяет ничто, что я сказал в другом месте в этом [thread?]. я не спорил, потому что я желал защитить мою страну, я спорил, потому что я желал исправить нелепость.   (thread -- "цепочка", даже "нитка"... лучше всего -- просто "дискуссия").

 Думаю, лучше всего говорить: "в этой ветке" или "в этой теме".

----------


## Scorpio

Кстати, кто-нибудь смотрел интервью с Луговым и Ковтуном в эти выходные? Их было даже два -- одно на RenTV у Максимовской, второе -- на "России". Мне они показались довольно интересными (хотя ничего нового они, как всегда, не сказали).
Кстати, Ковтун выглядит сильно нехорошо. Совершенно лысый, мешки под глазами... Похоже, что дозу радиации он действительно схватил немалую.

----------


## JJ

"The widow of the murdered former KGB spy, Alexander Litvinenko, has written to Vladimir Putin challenging the Russian President to prove he had nothing to do with her husband’s death."  Read here 
Could anyone explain to me how a person can prove his "nothing to do"?

----------


## laxxy

> "The widow of the murdered former KGB spy, Alexander Litvinenko, has written to Vladimir Putin challenging the Russian President to prove he had nothing to do with her husband’s death."  Read here 
> Could anyone explain to me how a person can prove his "nothing to do"?

 have you actually read the article?
“I have never said that I knew you were personally responsible. I said that if you did not make every effort to assist the UK authorities in the discovery of the perpetrators of this terrible crime, I could only assume that you must have something to hide.”
which is true of course.

----------


## JJ

> have you actually read the article?
> “I said that if you did not make every effort to assist the UK authorities in the discovery of the perpetrators of this terrible crime, I could only assume that you must have something to hide.”
> which is true of course.

 Using this kind of logic they can go mad. Kinda "if you did not make every effort to show me your nude pics I could only assume that you must have drug addiction".
which is true of course, isn't it?  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  have you actually read the article?
> “I said that if you did not make every effort to assist the UK authorities in the discovery of the perpetrators of this terrible crime, I could only assume that you must have something to hide.”
> which is true of course.   Using this kind of logic they can go mad. Kinda "if you did not make every effort to show me your nude pics I could only assume that you must have drug addiction".
> which is true of course, isn't it?

 Er? Is there any reason for him not to cooperate with the investigation except to hide something from it? No.

----------


## Basil77

> [He says that he thinks that Putin's regime is not democratic and a change in regime, even by force, would be a nice thing -- I agree (at least on the first part of the statement). But this is just an opinion.
> He claims to work to discredit the regime through *legal* means -- PR perhaps -- I don't see anything wrong with that either; certainly it is not a crime anywhere in a civilized world to campaign against a government. I much doubt his ability to actually do much, but that is another matter.
> You may say that he does other, illegal, things that he is not talking about -- could be, I have no idea -- but this speech offers no evidence for that. 
> In fact, what troubles me most about Russia is that there are people there who would consider such statements as criminal.

 Это он уже потом отыграл назад про "законные" средства борьбы, когда его припугнули лишением статуса политического беженца. В первом интервью не про какие "законные" или "легальные" не говорилось. Интересно, это какими же законными средствами можно осуществить *силовую*  ::   смену легитимного правительства?   ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  [He says that he thinks that Putin's regime is not democratic and a change in regime, even by force, would be a nice thing -- I agree (at least on the first part of the statement). But this is just an opinion.
> He claims to work to discredit the regime through *legal* means -- PR perhaps -- I don't see anything wrong with that either; certainly it is not a crime anywhere in a civilized world to campaign against a government. I much doubt his ability to actually do much, but that is another matter.
> You may say that he does other, illegal, things that he is not talking about -- could be, I have no idea -- but this speech offers no evidence for that. 
> In fact, what troubles me most about Russia is that there are people there who would consider such statements as criminal.   Это он уже потом отыграл назад про "законные" средства борьбы, когда его припугнули лишением статуса политического беженца. В первом интервью не про какие "законные" или "легальные" не говорилось. Интересно, это какими же законными средствами можно осуществить *силовую*   смену легитимного правительства?

 what I looked at was what was at the link you gave me at compromat.ru (I highly doubt it was doctored in his favor there) -- if you were talking about some other earlier speech of his, maybe you could give a link to that one too?

----------


## mishau_

> Это он уже потом отыграл назад про "законные" средства борьбы, когда его припугнули лишением статуса политического беженца. В первом интервью не про какие "законные" или "легальные" не говорилось. Интересно, это какими же законными средствами можно осуществить *силовую*   смену легитимного правительства?

 Вообще странно, Запад может себе позволить проводить всякие там оранжевые, розовые и голубые революции в других странах, и на логичный вывод Березовского, о том что раз это вполне нормально, и он тоже сможет, вдруг такая реакция.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Стоп, этого я не утверждал. Я говорил другое: что *если выяснится* что следы ведут к Березовскому -- то у нас есть много шансов, что британские власти, попытаются скрыть это обстоятельство (и, возможно, свалить вину на совершенно постороннего человека).

  А вот это пока не верю.    

> Кстати, все упорно игнорируют одно маленькое обстоятельство. Все, кто считают, что виновен Луговой, не понимают, что бросают очень большую тень на Березовского -- потому что, насколько я могу судить, Луговой -- *человек Березовского*, или, по крайней мере, был таким до недавнего времени. Так что, если б мне так уж хотелось обвинить Березовского, мне проще всего было б заявить следующее -- да Луговой отравил своего бывшего друга, да он сделал это по приказу Березовского (кстати, они встречались незадолго до 1-го ноября) -- попробуйте опровергнуть эту версию!

 А не опровергну!   ::  Кто платил Луговому (если это было действительно он) не ясно. Но зачем Березовскому убивать своего друга?   

> Но на самом деле -- я *абсолютно не верю* в причастность к этому делу Лугового (да и Ковтуна тоже, хотя в принципе он -- более подозрительная личность). Тут дело даже не в отсутствии у них мотивов и возможностей -- а в том, что их поведение после случившегося свидетельствует о том, что они даже не знали, что произошло!

 А может они не поняли, что следует после такого отравления? Это же не каждый раз так отравлят...   ::  Ну, впрочем я не знаю. Я не могу сказать "абсотлутно верю" или нет, но это подозрительно, что везде где были, там и следы...    

> Все следы, которые до сих пор были опубликованы (например, радиоактивные материалы в Германии) намекает на Лугового.
> 			
> 		  Что-то?!
> Уж эти-то следы совершенно определенно указывают на Ковтуна! Луговой, как я понимаю, в Германии вообще не был...

 да, ты прав  ::  ошибся! Это было гостиницы где Луговой жил, которые намекают не него...   

> [quote:iau1yivq]Кстати, у вас есть какие-то разумные статья, где пишут теорию, что сам Березовский это сделал?

 Прежде всего, *что* именно сделал? (Мы даже не знаем с уверенностью, что именно произошло -- убийство или несчастный случай.)[/quote:iau1yivq] 
Вы знаете о чем я. Какая теория у вас с Березовским в этом деле. Почему именно он?

----------


## JJ

> Er? Is there any reason for him not to cooperate with the investigation except to hide something from it? No.

 Why should Putin cooperate with anyone? By The Times' and mrs Litvinenko logic for proving his innonsence. But they forget about one little thing - if you said then you prove. This is so called a presumption of innocence. In case of Litvinenko it works like they said then you prove. It strange to me that you find it normal.

----------


## Alexander

> Какая теория у вас с Березовским в этом деле. Почему именно он?

 КВ, да нет никакой теории. Просто версии. Просмотрел архив Известий и попалась старенькая статья 2х-месячной давности. Посмотри, может понравится. http://www.izvestia.ru/investigation/article3099624/
Вот еще одна неплохая. http://www.izvestia.ru/news/news121003/ 
Что меня заставило улыбнуться в первой статье: _... рискнем предположить, что Скотленд-Ярд расследует дело в строгом соответствии со сценарием, разработанным в MI6. Делайте ставки, господа: весьма скоро мы услышим, что расследование Скотленд-Ярда оказалось "успешным и результативным". 
Во-первых, будут назначены "виновные" (Луговой или Ковтун). Во-вторых, будет найдена страна - производитель полония-210: это конечно же Россия. Например, американские друзья-партнеры заявят британцам, что происхождение полония установлено (укажут какой-нибудь российский ядерный центр). В-третьих, будет назван главный заказчик убийства - российский президент. Для соблюдения приличия Скотленд-Ярд потребует выдачи российских граждан, подозреваемых в убийстве, заранее зная, что получит отказ в соответствии с российскими законами._ 
100% попадание. Не так ли?

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  Er? Is there any reason for him not to cooperate with the investigation except to hide something from it? No.   Why should Putin cooperate with anyone? By The Times' and mrs Litvinenko logic for proving his innonsence. But they forget about one little thing - if you said then you prove. This is so called a presumption of innocence. In case of Litvinenko it works like they said then you prove. It strange to me that you find it normal.

 There is no reason why he *should* -- he is a president of a sovereign state and is free to do what he likes. At most it might violate some international agreements, but I know very little about that. 
What I asked was something entirely different -- I asked if there is any reason for him not to cooperate with the investigation to the extent possible, except to hide something from it. 
And there is no such reason -- or maybe you can see any? Well I don't, and most people are with me on this matter. So we can't help but conclude that, at the very least, he does know something, perhaps a lot, about the case, and does not want that something to become public information.  
Presumption of innocence is something reserved for a court of law, and far from every court at that -- only a criminal one. Putin is not exactly there yet, is he now?  ::  If he does get there one day, surely, that would be his defense though  ::  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> КВ, да нет никакой теории. Просто версии. Просмотрел архив Известий и попалась старенькая статья 2х-месячной давности. Посмотри, может понравится. http://www.izvestia.ru/investigation/article3099624/
> Вот еще одна неплохая. http://www.izvestia.ru/news/news121003/ 
> Что меня заставило улыбнуться в первой статье: _... рискнем предположить, что Скотленд-Ярд расследует дело в строгом соответствии со сценарием, разработанным в MI6. Делайте ставки, господа: весьма скоро мы услышим, что расследование Скотленд-Ярда оказалось "успешным и результативным". 
> Во-первых, будут назначены "виновные" (Луговой или Ковтун). Во-вторых, будет найдена страна - производитель полония-210: это конечно же Россия. Например, американские друзья-партнеры заявят британцам, что происхождение полония установлено (укажут какой-нибудь российский ядерный центр). В-третьих, будет назван главный заказчик убийства - российский президент. Для соблюдения приличия Скотленд-Ярд потребует выдачи российских граждан, подозреваемых в убийстве, заранее зная, что получит отказ в соответствии с российскими законами._ 
> 100% попадание. Не так ли?

   ::  Да, эту статью я уже прочитал давно! Если это всё, что у "России" есть на Березовского в этом деле, то извините меня, но вы сошли с ума.   ::   
Вся статья - одна сплошная возможность...   ::   
Ничего, подождем результата и потом обсуждаем. Но никто из вас показал, как БАБ мог этого делать, just for the record  ::  
Спасибо Александр!   ::

----------


## Alexander

> Да, эту статью я уже прочитал давно! Если это всё, что у "России" есть на Березовского в этом деле, то извините меня, но вы сошли с ума.    
> Вся статья - одна сплошная возможность...    
> Ничего, подождем результата и потом обсуждаем. Но никто из вас показал, как БАБ мог этого делать, just for the record

 Калина, что-то ты меня запутал. Ты же сам о "теории" спрашивал. Вот я тебе ссылку на несколько "теорий" дал. А тебе похоже доказательства нужны. Так это тебе не к нам... тебе в Ген. прокуратуру обращаться надо   :: .
Кстати, ты обратил внимание, что наша пресса гораздо более адекватнее ведет себя в этом деле? Даже такая "выгодная" для власти версия, как виновность Березовского, далеко не единственная в нашей прессе. А теперь просмотри западную прессу. Много найдешь статей, которые высказывают сомнение в виновности Путина? По-моему такие версии, в которых Путин может быть невиновен, в западной прессе даже не рассматриваются.
Сегодня прочитал статью Коэна (Стивен Коэн\Stephen F. Cohen, профессор российских исследований Университета Нью-Йорка\New York University), где он тоже указывает на этот факт: _And we really are back in a cold war.  You can call it whatever you want, but it is a cold war whose frontiers, whose epicenter has moved from Germany to Ukraine and Georgia, and it’s very dangerous. A new arms race is under way.  Both sides are building nuclear weapons. If you look at the Litvinenko affair, that’s worse than anything that has happened in the Cold War.  I don't recall anybody ever accusing Brezhnev of killing anybody abroad. ...
So the mainstream media has played a very negative role in the relationship both in misleading rank and file Americans, who don’t have time or the access to acquire information on their own about what’s going on in Russia, and by projecting into Russia, because these newspapers are reported there, a very bad image of America.  And we see it again in a more dramatic way in the Litvinenko case, where we have a scandalous moment in the history of American journalism, which hasn’t abided by its own canons in two respects.  First, it never seriously considered the possibility that Litvinenko’s death was not murder, but an accident of a smuggling operation, a black market dealing of polonium.  All of the evidence is circumstantial and is equally consistent with or compatible with, if not more so, a smuggling operation gone bad.  The American press never even raised that possibility even at the hypothetical level and at the same time being sure that it was murder -- and it may have been murder -- but in treating it only as murder, it has repeatedly and consistently pointed its finger at Putin.  The Washington Post began by saying, well if Putin didn’t order it personally, he is responsible because he has created the situation in Russia.  What situation are they talking about?  That would be like saying that somebody assassinated in Latin America is Bush’s responsibility because of the situation he has created in Iraq.  What’s the connection?_  http://www.washprofile.org/en/node/5814  _Так что ныне мы оказались в новой Холодной войне, эпицентр которой уже не Германия, а Грузия и Украина, и это очень опасно. Снова наблюдается гонка вооружений, обе стороны увеличивают ядерные арсеналы. Дело Литвиненко - это хуже того, что было при Холодной войне. Я сомневаюсь, что американцы обвинили бы Брежнева в совершении подобного убийства. ... 
В освещении событий вокруг смерти Литвиненко американская пресса не соблюдала правила профессиональной журналистики. Во-первых, журналисты сразу сообщали, что смерть являлась убийством и никогда даже не допускали мысли, что все могло быть иначе - например, это могла быть случайная смерть во время операции незаконного ввоза полония. Во-вторых, они постоянно показывали пальцем на Путина. Газета "Вашингтон Пост", например, написала, что даже если приказ об убийстве Литвиненко дал не сам Путин, то он все равно несет ответственность за это, потому что создал такие условия в России. О каких условиях идет речь? Можно с той же долей уверенности говорить, что кто-то был убит в Латинской Америке из-за того, что Буш ввел войска в Ирак…Я не вижу никакой связи._ http://www.washprofile.org/en/node/5805

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie    Да, эту статью я уже прочитал давно! Если это всё, что у "России" есть на Березовского в этом деле, то извините меня, но вы сошли с ума.    
> Вся статья - одна сплошная возможность...    
> Ничего, подождем результата и потом обсуждаем. Но никто из вас показал, как БАБ мог этого делать, just for the record    Калина, что-то ты меня запутал. Ты же сам о "теории" спрашивал. Вот я тебе ссылку на несколько "теорий" дал. А тебе похоже доказательства нужны. Так это тебе не к нам... тебе в Ген. прокуратуру обращаться надо  .
> Кстати, ты обратил внимание, что наша пресса гораздо более адекватнее ведет себя в этом деле? Даже такая "выгодная" для власти версия, как виновность Березовского, далеко не единственная в нашей прессе. А теперь просмотри западную прессу. Много найдешь статей, которые высказывают сомнение в виновности Путина? По-моему такие версии, в которых Путин может быть невиновен, в западной прессе даже не рассматриваются.

 Hmm, admittedly I'm not really following the case (except this little thread that keeps sending me email reminders  ::  :: ) but I have so far not seen any articles that directly accuse Mr. Putin -- I am sure there are some, I just haven't seen them. Worst that I've seen was to say that his behaviour is suspicious.

----------


## Basil77

> what I looked at was what was at the link you gave me at compromat.ru (I highly doubt it was doctored in his favor there) -- if you were talking about some other earlier speech of his, maybe you could give a link to that one too?

 Unfortunately, I didn't find the very first his interview, that I heard (about a year ago), it's mysteriously missing at "Эхо Москвы"'s site archive. But I think this one is rather eloquent:  http://www.echo.msk.ru/guests/1116/

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie    Да, эту статью я уже прочитал давно! Если это всё, что у "России" есть на Березовского в этом деле, то извините меня, но вы сошли с ума.    
> Вся статья - одна сплошная возможность...    
> Ничего, подождем результата и потом обсуждаем. Но никто из вас показал, как БАБ мог этого делать, just for the record    Калина, что-то ты меня запутал. Ты же сам о "теории" спрашивал. Вот я тебе ссылку на несколько "теорий" дал. А тебе похоже доказательства нужны. Так это тебе не к нам... тебе в Ген. прокуратуру обращаться надо  .

   ::  Да нет, я хотел просто какие-то стати, которые конкретно и разумно обсуждает виновность Березовского... а эта... не знаю как сказать... слишком хочет придумать как это должен быть он...   ::  Не знаю как объяснить... короче проехали, забудь!   ::      

> Кстати, ты обратил внимание, что наша пресса гораздо более адекватнее ведет себя в этом деле? Даже такая "выгодная" для власти версия, как виновность Березовского, далеко не единственная в нашей прессе. А теперь просмотри западную прессу. Много найдешь статей, которые высказывают сомнение в виновности Путина? По-моему такие версии, в которых Путин может быть невиновен, в западной прессе даже не рассматриваются.
> Сегодня прочитал статью Коэна (Стивен Коэн\Stephen F. Cohen, профессор российских исследований Университета Нью-Йорка\New York University), где он тоже указывает на этот факт: _And we really are back in a cold war.  You can call it whatever you want, but it is a cold war whose frontiers, whose epicenter has moved from Germany to Ukraine and Georgia, and it’s very dangerous. A new arms race is under way.  Both sides are building nuclear weapons. If you look at the Litvinenko affair, that’s worse than anything that has happened in the Cold War.  I don't recall anybody ever accusing Brezhnev of killing anybody abroad. ...
> So the mainstream media has played a very negative role in the relationship both in misleading rank and file Americans, who don’t have time or the access to acquire information on their own about what’s going on in Russia, and by projecting into Russia, because these newspapers are reported there, a very bad image of America.  And we see it again in a more dramatic way in the Litvinenko case, where we have a scandalous moment in the history of American journalism, which hasn’t abided by its own canons in two respects.  First, it never seriously considered the possibility that Litvinenko’s death was not murder, but an accident of a smuggling operation, a black market dealing of polonium.  All of the evidence is circumstantial and is equally consistent with or compatible with, if not more so, a smuggling operation gone bad.  The American press never even raised that possibility even at the hypothetical level and at the same time being sure that it was murder -- and it may have been murder -- but in treating it only as murder, it has repeatedly and consistently pointed its finger at Putin.  The Washington Post began by saying, well if Putin didn’t order it personally, he is responsible because he has created the situation in Russia.  What situation are they talking about?  That would be like saying that somebody assassinated in Latin America is Bush’s responsibility because of the situation he has created in Iraq.  What’s the connection?_  http://www.washprofile.org/en/node/5814  _Так что ныне мы оказались в новой Холодной войне, эпицентр которой уже не Германия, а Грузия и Украина, и это очень опасно. Снова наблюдается гонка вооружений, обе стороны увеличивают ядерные арсеналы. Дело Литвиненко - это хуже того, что было при Холодной войне. Я сомневаюсь, что американцы обвинили бы Брежнева в совершении подобного убийства. ... 
> В освещении событий вокруг смерти Литвиненко американская пресса не соблюдала правила профессиональной журналистики. Во-первых, журналисты сразу сообщали, что смерть являлась убийством и никогда даже не допускали мысли, что все могло быть иначе - например, это могла быть случайная смерть во время операции незаконного ввоза полония. Во-вторых, они постоянно показывали пальцем на Путина. Газета "Вашингтон Пост", например, написала, что даже если приказ об убийстве Литвиненко дал не сам Путин, то он все равно несет ответственность за это, потому что создал такие условия в России. О каких условиях идет речь? Можно с той же долей уверенности говорить, что кто-то был убит в Латинской Америке из-за того, что Буш ввел войска в Ирак…Я не вижу никакой связи._ http://www.washprofile.org/en/node/5805

 я с этим согласен. СМИ обычно слишком быстро делают выводы. Это, к сожалению, не только с отношением с Россией, а во всем. Поэтому надо выбирать свои источники... Но я уверен, что полиция (Ск Ярд) не СМИ и будет объективно расследовать дело.

----------


## Alexander

> СМИ обычно слишком быстро делают выводы. Это, к сожалению, не только с отношением с Россией, а во всем.

 КВ, насколько я понимаю, твое мнение следующее: западная, или точнее сказать "англоязычная" пресса пишет о России так же, как о любой другой стране. И мы зря воспринимаем это в штыки. Это вроде как обычная практика. 
Может ты и прав. Но у меня тогда такая просьба. Ты просматриваешь больше американской прессы, чем мы, и твое мнение на чем-то основано. Не мог бы ты дать нам пару примеров, где американские СМИ, как обычно, слишком быстро сделали вывод, что Норвегия - враг или, скажем, премьер-министр Великобритании - убийца? Я не иронизирую. Это просто любопытство. Может мы на самом деле неправы?

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Кстати, все упорно игнорируют одно маленькое обстоятельство. Все, кто считают, что виновен Луговой, не понимают, что бросают очень большую тень на Березовского -- потому что, насколько я могу судить, Луговой -- *человек Березовского*, или, по крайней мере, был таким до недавнего времени. Так что, если б мне так уж хотелось обвинить Березовского, мне проще всего было б заявить следующее -- да Луговой отравил своего бывшего друга, да он сделал это по приказу Березовского (кстати, они встречались незадолго до 1-го ноября) -- попробуйте опровергнуть эту версию!   А не опровергну!   Кто платил Луговому (если это было действительно он) не ясно. Но зачем Березовскому убивать своего друга?

 Во-первых, ходят слухи, что к моменту убийства они большими друзьями уже не были. (Некоторые даже утверждают, что между ними произошла серьезная ссора незадолго до убийства.) Во всяком случае, денег Литвиненко на жизнь в Лондоне явно не хватало -- что как-то странно для "большого друга" мультимиллионера. А если вспомнить, сколько интересного Литвиненко было известно про Березовского... Например про то, как они вместе организовывали ту самую провокацию с "отравленной авторучкой", благодаря которой и получили политическое убежище.
Кстати, еще раз хочу оговориться: мне самому не слишком нравится эта версия. Просто из трех друзей Л.: Березовского, Лугового и Ковтуна у первого есть серьезные основания желать ему смерти, а у двух остальных явных мотивов для убийства я как-то не вижу.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Но на самом деле -- я *абсолютно не верю* в причастность к этому делу Лугового (да и Ковтуна тоже, хотя в принципе он -- более подозрительная личность). Тут дело даже не в отсутствии у них мотивов и возможностей -- а в том, что их поведение после случившегося свидетельствует о том, что они даже не знали, что произошло!   А может они не поняли, что следует после такого отравления? Это же не каждый раз так отравлят...

 Поясните мысль. пожалуйста: что именно здесь они "не поняли"? Или они отравили, но при этом даже не подозревали, что отравили?  ::     

> Ну, впрочем я не знаю. Я не могу сказать "абсотлютно верю" или нет, но это подозрительно, что везде где были, там и следы...

 На самом деле, как я понял следов намного больше, чем про это сообщают в прессе. Где то на ИноСМИ я прочитал, что мест, где нашли следы радиации -- больше двадцати. Вот поэтому мне и очень хотелось бы получить полный список всех этих мест (и, по возможности, точный, а не "в гостинице такой-то где-то тоже нашли радиацию").
Как сказано в замечательной комедии, "огласите весь список, пожалуйста!"  ::    

> [quote:rqlkncjl][quote:rqlkncjl]Кстати, у вас есть какие-то разумные статья, где пишут теорию, что сам Березовский это сделал?

 Прежде всего, *что* именно сделал? (Мы даже не знаем с уверенностью, что именно произошло -- убийство или несчастный случай.)[/quote:rqlkncjl] 
Вы знаете о чем я. Какая теория у вас с Березовским в этом деле. Почему именно он?[/quote:rqlkncjl] 
Вот поэтому я и говорю, что прежде чем строить версии, необходимо понять, *что именно произошло*.
Еще раз повторю, что версия о *намеренном отравлении* мне кажется очень неправдоподобной по простой причине: если это так, то это одно из самых дорогих отравлений в мировой истории! Утверждают, что стоимость Полония-210, которая пошла на это, больше десяти миллинов долларов!
Литвиненко со всеми своими убогими книжонками и дутыми "разоблачениями" просто не стоил таких денег. Извините за такой цинизм, конечно, но его можно было б намного дешевле отравить (а просто пристрелить было б еще дешевле и проще).  ::  
Так что, 80% вероятности приходится на то, что Литвиненко отравился совершенно случайно (и, скорее всего, не сразу, а постепенно -- лучевая болезнь развивается медленно). Ну, это автоматически поднимает  интересные вопросы: например, как это произошло, и не таскал ли он разгерметизированный контейнер с Po-210 с собой несколько дней, например?
Но мне кажется, что следствие в Британии просто боится рассматривать эту версию.( Или, что еще хуже, они уже поняли, что это даже не версия, а правда -- и теперь изо всех сил попытаются все это замолчать.

----------


## Scorpio

> Да, эту статью я уже прочитал давно! Если это всё, что у "России" есть на Березовского в этом деле, то извините меня, но вы сошли с ума.    
> Вся статья - одна сплошная возможность...    
> Ничего, подождем результата и потом обсуждаем. Но никто из вас показал, как БАБ мог этого делать, just for the record  
> Спасибо Александр!

 Три раза "ха-ха". А вся западная пресса изо всех сил утверждает, что это дело рук "Путина, или в крайнем случае его спецслужб". И что же у них есть на Путина, или в крайнем случае, на "его спецслужбы"? 
Ничем внятным не подтвержденные обвинения в адрес двух рядовых российских граждан: 
- из которых один (А. Луговой) имел некое отношение к российским спецслужбам (а именно, к *Федеральной Службе Охраны*, где, вообще-то в основном учат не убивать, а охранять от убийц) где-то в середине девяностых годов, после чего занимался частным бизнесом, и работал не на "спецслужбы", а то ли на себя, то ли на Березовского; 
- а второй (Д. Ковтун) вообще, увы, ни малейшего отношения к спецслужбам (во всяком случае, рссийским) не имел. 
И кто же, спрашивается, больше сошел с ума -- мы или западная пресса?  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  what I looked at was what was at the link you gave me at compromat.ru (I highly doubt it was doctored in his favor there) -- if you were talking about some other earlier speech of his, maybe you could give a link to that one too?   Unfortunately, I didn't find the very first his interview, that I heard (about a year ago), it's mysteriously missing at "Эхо Москвы"'s site archive. But I think this one is rather eloquent:  http://www.echo.msk.ru/guests/1116/

 Now, this is an interesting interview. He is a very smart man and it looks like he chose his answers with great care. You see, when people hear about "taking power by force" and other such things, usually what one thinks about is something rather more extreme and less legitimate than Ukrainian/Georgian events -- and he made sure that he made this association, so that when someone speaks about any possible plans of his regarding such a coup he would always have an option refer back to this interview and say "you see, this is what it really means, I've been saying that from the beginning" and so on. You don't really think that speeches of this kind would be considered grounds for prosecution/extradiction, do you? Perhaps not even in Russia. 
Do read the part about Russians failing to provide sufficient evidence, which sounds just about right. I think that this was a matter of choice rather than that of non-professionalism -- surely it should have been possible to collect enough solid evidence on his "economic" crimes, but who would want such evidence publicly discussed and contested in front of a British court? Much better just leave him be (for all his talk I doubt he can do much) and blame the court's bias.

----------


## laxxy

> очень неправдоподобной по простой причине: если это так, то это одно из самых дорогих отравлений в мировой истории! Утверждают, что стоимость Полония-210, которая пошла на это, больше десяти миллинов долларов!

 You can't really talk about any meaningful prices when such materials are concerned. There is no free market for Polonium, is there?  ::  Either you can get it, or not.   

> Литвиненко со всеми своими убогими книжонками и дутыми "разоблачениями" просто не стоил таких денег. Извините за такой цинизм, конечно, но его можно было б намного дешевле отравить (а просто пристрелить было б еще дешевле и проще).

 The sucker was worth nothing alive, but dead -- he is worth a lot. And the manner of his death has much to do with it... this is just one possibility of course.   

> Так что, 80% вероятности приходится на то, что Литвиненко отравился совершенно случайно (и, скорее всего, не сразу, а постепенно -- лучевая болезнь развивается медленно). Ну, это автоматически поднимает  интересные вопросы: например, как это произошло, и не таскал ли он разгерметизированный контейнер с Po-210 с собой несколько дней, например?

 From what I understand, it does not work like that -- one has to actually consume it, otherwise one does not even need gloves to handle it. And it appears that consuming it is exactly what he did (plus, they even found a teapot from which he's drunk his tea and all that).   

> Но мне кажется, что следствие в Британии просто боится рассматривать эту версию.( Или, что еще хуже, они уже поняли, что это даже не версия, а правда -- и теперь изо всех сил попытаются все это замолчать.

 what for?

----------


## Basil77

> Now, this is an interesting interview. He is a very smart man and it looks like he chose his answers with great care. You see, when people hear about "taking power by force" and other such things, usually what one thinks about is something rather more extreme and less legitimate than Ukrainian/Georgian events -- and he made sure that he made this association, so that when someone speaks about any possible plans of his regarding such a coup he would always have an option refer back to this interview and say "you see, this is what it really means, I've been saying that from the beginning" and so on. You don't really think that speeches of this kind would be considered grounds for prosecution/extradiction, do you? Perhaps not even in Russia. 
> Do read the part about Russians failing to provide sufficient evidence, which sounds just about right. I think that this was a matter of choice rather than that of non-professionalism -- surely it should have been possible to collect enough solid evidence on his "economic" crimes, but who would want such evidence publicly discussed and contested in front of a British court? Much better just leave him be (for all his talk I doubt he can do much) and blame the court's bias.

 Насчёт "легитимности" грузинского и украинского переворотов... Я не буду говорить про украинский случай (хотя там ооооочень много вопросов), ну уж в Грузии то был явный путч! Какая на хрен легитимность, когда законно избранного (никто так и не доказал, что Шеварнадзе чего-то там сфальсифицировал) президента молодчики вышвыривают из его резиденции! То, что запад упорно делает вид, что Саак не бандит и диктатор, а "борец за идеалы демократии" просто смешно. А что касается Берёзы с его словесным поносом, то у нас есть статья в уголовном кодексе о "призывах к свержению законной власти" или что-то в этом духе. Он её явно нарушил, за что генпрокуратура и потребовавла его выдачи. 
А то что Россия не можнт предоставить достаточно доказательств его виновности... Всё им предоставили, и с лихвой. Просто они упорно не хотят считать что бы то ни было доказательствами его вины. Мне кажется, что если бы британскому судье принесли видеозапись, где Берёза, к примеру, закладывает мину под Кремль, то судья бы сказал: "Ну какое же это доказательство? Мало ли что человек там положил? Откуда он знал что это мина?" или что-то в этом духе.  ::  Мне вспоминается в связи с этим старый анекдот про Штирлица: 
Идёт совещание в бункере у фюрера. Входит Штирлиц, кладёт на стол апельсин, взрывает динамитом сейф, выгребает из него секретные документы и уходит. О###вший Гитлер спрашивает Кальтенбруннера:
- Кто это ??!
- Советский разведчик Исаев, у нас он называет себя Штирлицем.
- А почему вы его не арестуете??!
- Бесполезно. Он всё равно отмажется - скажет, что апельсин приносил.

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  очень неправдоподобной по простой причине: если это так, то это одно из самых дорогих отравлений в мировой истории! Утверждают, что стоимость Полония-210, которая пошла на это, больше десяти миллинов долларов!   You can't really talk about any meaningful prices when such materials are concerned. There is no free market for Polonium, is there?  Either you can get it, or not.

 I heard about 25 million $, but it doesn't matter. But when you wrote "get", you meant "steal" or "buy"?   

> From what I understand, it does not work like that -- one has to actually consume it, otherwise one does not even need gloves to handle it. And it appears that consuming it is exactly what he did (plus, they even found a teapot from which he's drunk his tea and all that).

 And I heard that consuming such amount of polonium, wich left all this radiation around, causes instant death. It's high-radiative material! How a man can contact it without causing harm to his health??! Teapot (It's rather weird to drink tea directly from teapot, isn't it?  ::  Sorry, but I couldn't hold youself from nit-picking.  :: ) can have the radiation on it after contact with his hands.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> КВ, насколько я понимаю, твое мнение следующее: западная, или точнее сказать "англоязычная" пресса пишет о России так же, как о любой другой стране. И мы зря воспринимаем это в штыки. Это вроде как обычная практика. 
> Может ты и прав. Но у меня тогда такая просьба. Ты просматриваешь больше американской прессы, чем мы, и твое мнение на чем-то основано. Не мог бы ты дать нам пару примеров, где американские СМИ, как обычно, слишком быстро сделали вывод, что Норвегия - враг или, скажем, премьер-министр Великобритании - убийца? Я не иронизирую. Это просто любопытство. Может мы на самом деле неправы?

 Пожалуйста, например китоловение в Норвегии, все против (особенно иностранный СМИ), но никто не понимает, что китов мы ловим, есть в большим количестве  http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk_news/story ... 34,00.html 
"Greenpeace secures international blockade of blubber trade as Oslo prepares to resume hunting endangered species in defiance of ban"

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by Scorpio  очень неправдоподобной по простой причине: если это так, то это одно из самых дорогих отравлений в мировой истории! Утверждают, что стоимость Полония-210, которая пошла на это, больше десяти миллинов долларов!   You can't really talk about any meaningful prices when such materials are concerned. There is no free market for Polonium, is there?  Either you can get it, or not.   I heard about 25 million $, but it doesn't matter. But when you wrote "get", you meant "steal" or "buy"?

 It means having connections with the people who could produce it and being able to persuade them to give it to you  ::  (note also that this is an unstable element that will turn into other elements within like 60 days, so it needs to be used quickly)   

> [quote:3edzbbto]From what I understand, it does not work like that -- one has to actually consume it, otherwise one does not even need gloves to handle it. And it appears that consuming it is exactly what he did (plus, they even found a teapot from which he's drunk his tea and all that).

 And I heard that consuming such amount of polonium, wich left all this radiation around, causes instant death. It's high-radiative material! How a man can contact it without causing harm to his health??! Teapot (It's rather weird to drink tea directly from teapot, isn't it?  ::  Sorry, but I couldn't hold youself from nit-picking.  :: ) can have the radiation on it after contact with his hands.[/quote:3edzbbto] 
Generally radiation pretty much never causes instant death -- check how people who were dealing with the catastrophe at Chernobyl died for example -- those who died immediately or within a few days did so from burns and injuries, not from radiation, iirc.
Polonium is an alpha source, and human skin is pretty much sufficient protection (and thin rubber gloves would make one totally safe). Which is exactly what makes it convenient for the purpose.
the levels of radiation in the teapot were rather high, meaning a contact with the primary source (i.e. the polonium itself) iirc.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Во-первых, ходят слухи, что к моменту убийства они большими друзьями уже не были. (Некоторые даже утверждают, что между ними произошла серьезная ссора незадолго до убийства.) Во всяком случае, денег Литвиненко на жизнь в Лондоне явно не хватало -- что как-то странно для "большого друга" мультимиллионера.

 а это про деньги, откуда это у вас? Кто это говорил? Что я нашел, это говорил сам Луговой Известиям... А Семья Литвиненко говорит, что это бред...   ::     

> А если вспомнить, сколько интересного Литвиненко было известно про Березовского... Например про то, как они вместе организовывали ту самую провокацию с "отравленной авторучкой", благодаря которой и получили политическое убежище.
> Кстати, еще раз хочу оговориться: мне самому не слишком нравится эта версия. Просто из трех друзей Л.: Березовского, Лугового и Ковтуна у первого есть серьезные основания желать ему смерти, а у двух остальных явных мотивов для убийства я как-то не вижу.

 Да, но у Литвиненко было больше врагов чем друзья? (не объязательно только в ФСБ)   

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  А может они не поняли, что следует после такого отравления? Это же не каждый раз так отравлят...     Поясните мысль. пожалуйста: что именно здесь они "не поняли"? Или они отравили, но при этом даже не подозревали, что отравили?

 Извини за неяснение   ::  Не поняли, что такое Полония. А может вообще не знали, чем отравили. "Заказчик" сказал "отрави с этим веществом", и всё. Это не так странно, что они поступали как будто ничего не случилось... что-то другое подозревает сразу!   ::     

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Ну, впрочем я не знаю. Я не могу сказать "абсотлютно верю" или нет, но это подозрительно, что везде где были, там и следы...   На самом деле, как я понял следов намного больше, чем про это сообщают в прессе. Где то на ИноСМИ я прочитал, что мест, где нашли следы радиации -- больше двадцати. Вот поэтому мне и очень хотелось бы получить полный список всех этих мест (и, по возможности, точный, а не "в гостинице такой-то где-то тоже нашли радиацию").
> Как сказано в замечательной комедии, "огласите весь список, пожалуйста!"

 Я тоже хочу больше информаций   ::  
- А может больше не надо?
- Надо, Федя, надо  ::     

> Вот поэтому я и говорю, что прежде чем строить версии, необходимо понять, *что именно произошло*.
> Еще раз повторю, что версия о *намеренном отравлении* мне кажется очень неправдоподобной по простой причине: если это так, то это одно из самых дорогих отравлений в мировой истории! Утверждают, что стоимость Полония-210, которая пошла на это, больше десяти миллинов долларов!
> Литвиненко со всеми своими убогими книжонками и дутыми "разоблачениями" просто не стоил таких денег. Извините за такой цинизм, конечно, но его можно было б намного дешевле отравить (а просто пристрелить было б еще дешевле и проще).

 ну-ка, ну-ка. Не знаю, если это правда, но пресса недавно говорили что они нашли чайник откуда отравили чай Литвиненко... это не подходить к этому версию. Во-вторых, никто наверно не купил Ро-210, а или получили или украли... так дешевле...   ::     

> Так что, 80% вероятности приходится на то, что Литвиненко отравился совершенно случайно (и, скорее всего, не сразу, а постепенно -- лучевая болезнь развивается медленно). Ну, это автоматически поднимает  интересные вопросы: например, как это произошло, и не таскал ли он разгерметизированный контейнер с Po-210 с собой несколько дней, например?
> Но мне кажется, что следствие в Британии просто боится рассматривать эту версию.( Или, что еще хуже, они уже поняли, что это даже не версия, а правда -- и теперь изо всех сил попытаются все это замолчать.

 Опять с этим скрывением! Повторим: Есть никакая причина Ск. Ярд скрывать правду! Они не боятся устроит большие скандалы для государства (хотя это не большой скандал). Ещё, знаете сколько людей работали над этим делом? Если кто-то болтает, что скрывает, то большой скандал будет в Англии, и не говорите, что пресса молчала бы! Они ничего больше не хотят, чем скандалы!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> And I heard that consuming such amount of polonium, wich left all this radiation around, causes instant death. It's high-radiative material! How a man can contact it without causing harm to his health??! Teapot (It's rather weird to drink tea directly from teapot, isn't it?  Sorry, but I couldn't hold youself from nit-picking. ) can have the radiation on it after contact with his hands.

 Well, obviously the experts differ!   ::  Some people say its harmless, some say it is highly deadly! In any case, tea comes from a teapot to a teacup, Basil (not Ramil   ::  ), then tea goes from the teacup to the mouth.   ::  If one poisons the teapot, you will be poisoned if you drink the tea (via a teacup)... get it?   ::

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  Now, this is an interesting interview. He is a very smart man and it looks like he chose his answers with great care. You see, when people hear about "taking power by force" and other such things, usually what one thinks about is something rather more extreme and less legitimate than Ukrainian/Georgian events -- and he made sure that he made this association, so that when someone speaks about any possible plans of his regarding such a coup he would always have an option refer back to this interview and say "you see, this is what it really means, I've been saying that from the beginning" and so on. You don't really think that speeches of this kind would be considered grounds for prosecution/extradiction, do you? Perhaps not even in Russia. 
> Do read the part about Russians failing to provide sufficient evidence, which sounds just about right. I think that this was a matter of choice rather than that of non-professionalism -- surely it should have been possible to collect enough solid evidence on his "economic" crimes, but who would want such evidence publicly discussed and contested in front of a British court? Much better just leave him be (for all his talk I doubt he can do much) and blame the court's bias.   Насчёт "легитимности" грузинского и украинского переворотов... Я не буду говорить про украинский случай (хотя там ооооочень много вопросов), ну уж в Грузии то был явный путч! Какая на хрен легитимность, когда законно избранного (никто так и не доказал, что Шеварнадзе чего-то там сфальсифицировал) президента молодчики вышвыривают из его резиденции!

 I have not really followed the case much so I am not familiar with the exact evidence. Do note however that Saakashvili does have very wide popular support, and seems to have had it before the events just as well -- which makes it rather suspicious that he was reported to have lost the elections (that he proceeded to win with like 90% after the events). One needs to look at what observers noticed during both elections, for one... 
At least that is how it looks like to me.    

> То, что запад упорно делает вид, что Саак не бандит и диктатор, а "борец за идеалы демократии" просто смешно. А что касается Берёзы с его словесным поносом, то у нас есть статья в уголовном кодексе о "призывах к свержению законной власти" или что-то в этом духе. Он её явно нарушил, за что генпрокуратура и потребовавла его выдачи.

 He describes what the prosecutor general were trying to do in those interviews, read them.   

> А то что Россия не можнт предоставить достаточно доказательств его виновности... Всё им предоставили, и с лихвой. Просто они упорно не хотят считать что бы то ни было доказательствами его вины.

 Have you read the proceedings of the court and studied the evidence? If you did, I think you would not be saying many of these things.
Or is it just obvious to you that he is a bandit and so the court should have believed the same?   

> Мне кажется, что если бы британскому судье принесли видеозапись, где Берёза, к примеру, закладывает мину под Кремль, то судья бы сказал: "Ну какое же это доказательство? Мало ли что человек там положил? Откуда он знал что это мина?" или что-то в этом духе.

 Quite possibly, and he would have quite possibly been right. 
Evidence like this is regularly thrown out in courts. Last year (iirc) there was a case where police used IR cameras to notice that people were growing pot in their house, they proceeded to raid the house and found all the physical evidence there (!). The case went up to the Supreme Court and was finally thrown out, since the original observation (using IR) was not sanctioned by a court prior to the event and was so judged a violation of privacy, and thus invalidated all other (unquestionable) evidence and proceedings.
Think of OJ Simpson, too  ::  ::

----------


## laxxy

> Во-первых, ходят слухи, что к моменту убийства они большими друзьями уже не были. (Некоторые даже утверждают, что между ними произошла серьезная ссора незадолго до убийства.) Во всяком случае, денег Литвиненко на жизнь в Лондоне явно не хватало -- что как-то странно для "большого друга" мультимиллионера.

 Мультимиллионер, он потому и мультимиллионер, что всяким дятлам деньги не раздает  ::

----------


## laxxy

Кстати, если уж говорить об экстрадикции -- интересно, что наши российские собеседники думают по поводу, например, г-на Бакая, которого не то что суд -- лично Путин вытащил из-под ареста и своим указом наградил российским гражданством "за особые заслуги", чтобы не выдавать?  
Представляю, что бы тут творилось, если бы подобное учинил Блер.

----------


## Alexander

> Пожалуйста, например китоловение в Норвегии, все против (особенно иностранный СМИ), но никто не понимает, что китов мы ловим, есть в большим количестве

 Мда.. Хотел бы я, чтобы Россию обвиняли только в убийстве китов.   ::  
Калинка, ты снова путаешь критику и пропаганду. 
Кстати, небольшой оффтопик. Калинка, ты искал статьи, в которых хвалят Россию. Даю тебе ссылку на еще одну. http://www.guardian.co.uk/russia/art...009311,00.html 
В эти выходные несколько раз слышал эту новость, и по телевизору, и по радио. Раза четыре точно. Представляешь? По Первому каналу!!! Новость!!! Нас похвалили на Западе!!!   ::

----------


## Basil77

> Generally radiation pretty much never causes instant death -- check how people who were dealing with the catastrophe at Chernobyl died for example -- those who died immediately or within a few days did so from burns and injuries, not from radiation, iirc.
> Polonium is an alpha source, and human skin is pretty much sufficient protection (and thin rubber gloves would make one totally safe). Which is exactly what makes it convenient for the purpose.
> the levels of radiation in the teapot were rather high, meaning a contact with the primary source (i.e. the polonium itself) iirc.

 I was talking about toxic, not radiative influence of polonium on human's health. The article that I read said it's highly toxic. And if the levels of radiation on the teapot were rather high, the levels on his body could be even higher, if he was so stupid to carry that filth (the sourse, I mean) with him.

----------


## Basil77

> Well, obviously the experts differ!   Some people say its harmless, some say it is highly deadly! In any case, tea comes from a teapot to a teacup, Basil (not Ramil   ), then tea goes from the teacup to the mouth.   If one poisons the teapot, you will be poisoned if you drink the tea (via a teacup)... get it?

 And why are you so shure that he was poisoned from that teapot? The tea must had been glowing if there was a deadly dose of radiation in it. May be he obtained all these radiation when he carried out some smuggling operation with polonium for his friends from Al-Quaeda and his poisoning was just an accident caused by his carelessness?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Well, obviously the experts differ!   Some people say its harmless, some say it is highly deadly! In any case, tea comes from a teapot to a teacup, Basil (not Ramil   ), then tea goes from the teacup to the mouth.   If one poisons the teapot, you will be poisoned if you drink the tea (via a teacup)... get it?     And why are you so sure that he was poisoned from that teapot? The tea must have been glowing if there was a deadly dose of radiation in it. Maybe he obtained all this radiation when he carried out some smuggling operation with polonium for his friends from Al-Quaeda and his poisoning was just an accident caused by his carelessness?

 Oh yes, and maybe his very presence in the hotel bar caused the teapot to be poisoned and he contaminated all these other people EXCEPT his family... yes, yes, very very very likely   ::  If you really want to consider every possible explanation, why not include Putin's dog Koni into the mix: maybe he met the dog and they were planning some secret overthrow of Putin's regime with Koni acting as a nuclear turd-layer that would kill everybody in the Kremlin? Or better yet: maybe Litvinenko wanted sugar in his tea, and accidentally dropped a polonium lump instead of a sugar lump that he found in his pocket? 
I seriously doubt this can be anything but murder. Especially when they have found extremely high concentrations of polonium on the teacup and the teapot and on the waiters in the bar. Who did it and why, I will give you the benefit of the doubt, but let's be realistic here. It seems like you are grasping at straws here. 
Oh, and why should the tea glow? You don't seriously think that just because something is radioactive it has to glow? In fact, almost nothing radioactive glows.

----------


## Basil77

> Oh yes, and maybe his very presence in the hotel bar caused the teapot to be poisoned and he contaminated all these other people EXCEPT his family... yes, yes, very very very likely   If you really want to consider every possible explanation, why not include Putin's dog Koni into the mix: maybe he met the dog and they were planning some secret overthrow of Putin's regime with Koni acting as a nuclear turd-layer that would kill everybody in the Kremlin? Or better yet: maybe Litvinenko wanted sugar in his tea, and accidentally dropped a polonium lump instead of a sugar lump that he found in his pocket? 
> I seriously doubt this can be anything but murder. Especially when they have found extremely high concentrations of polonium on the teacup and the teapot and on the waiters in the bar. Who did it and why, I will give you the benefit of the doubt, but let's be realistic here. It seems like you are grasping at straws here. 
> Oh, and why should the tea glow? You don't seriously think that just because something is radioactive it has to glow? In fact, almost nothing radioactive glows.

 He couldn't meet with Koni so easily. She has a very dense schedule and very little time to chat with former prison guards.  ::  
But to be serious, about glowing it's just a joke of course, but why someone have chosen polonium as a poison? There is the logic here? Wasn't it far more easily to use any other poison - less expensive, less dangerous to a poisoner, more efficient, less hard to get, less leaving tracks behind, e.t.c., e.t.c.??!  ::

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Во-первых, ходят слухи, что к моменту убийства они большими друзьями уже не были. (Некоторые даже утверждают, что между ними произошла серьезная ссора незадолго до убийства.) Во всяком случае, денег Литвиненко на жизнь в Лондоне явно не хватало -- что как-то странно для "большого друга" мультимиллионера.   а это про деньги, откуда это у вас? Кто это говорил? Что я нашел, это говорил сам Луговой Известиям... А Семья Литвиненко говорит, что это бред...

 Версия Лугового и Ковтуна такая: встреча с ним состоялась именно по инициативе самого Литвиненко, и что во время встречи они обсуждали исключительно вопросы совместного бизнеса. В частности, Литвиненко, например, пытался познакомить их с некоторыми крупными британскими фирмами, занимающимися охраной и обеспечением безопасности (RISC capital management, кажется). Все это свидетельствует о том, что деньги ему были нужны, и он пытался заработать их как посредник.
Иначе непонятно, зачем ему надо было так стараться, организуя эти встречи. Для того, чтобы быть отравленными, обычно люди так не стараются.  ::  
Есть также свидетельства, что он также пытался заработать деньги другими, довольно грязными способами: *"Россиянка рассказала о плане Литвиненко шантажировать олигархов"*  http://www.topreporter.info/article24513.htm 
А "семья Литвиненко" -- это кто, его жена? Ну, если ее послушать, так он при жизни был просто ангелом.  ::    

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Кстати, еще раз хочу оговориться: мне самому не слишком нравится эта версия. Просто из трех друзей Л.: Березовского, Лугового и Ковтуна у первого есть серьезные основания желать ему смерти, а у двух остальных явных мотивов для убийства я как-то не вижу.   Да, но у Литвиненко было больше врагов чем друзья? (не объязательно только в ФСБ)

 Безусловно. Но среди тех, кто непосредственно общался с ним, врагов я не вижу -- одни друзья. Т.е. если кто-то и отравил его *намеренно* -- искать надо среди "друзей". А друзья, опять-таки,
почему-то связаны с Березовским в первую очередь. Вот такой вот круг друзей.   

> Извини за неяснение   Не поняли, что такое Полония.
> А может вообще не знали, чем отравили. "Заказчик" сказал "отрави с этим веществом", и всё.
> Это не так странно, что они поступали как будто ничего не случилось... что-то другое подозревает сразу!

 Теоретически, такое, конечно, вполне возможно.
Однако, на месте "заказчика" я бы не пошел на такой большой риск -- слишком много шансов, что отравители, не зная,
с чем имеют дело, отравятся сами еще раньше, чем жертва. Или перетравят уйму народа вдобавок.  :: 
Наконец, я бы им посоветовал отравить жертву не в баре, на глазах у множества человек, а где-нибудь наедине. (Для этого, кстати, и у Лугового и у Ковтуна было много возможностей -- которыми они почему-то не воспользовались.) Непонятно.
[/quote] 
[quote=kalinka_vinnie] 

> Originally Posted by "kalinka_vinnie":3qe1vzcv  Ну, впрочем я не знаю.
> Я не могу сказать "абсотлютно верю" или нет, но это подозрительно, что везде где были, там и следы...   На самом деле, как я понял следов намного больше, чем про это сообщают в прессе. Где то на ИноСМИ я прочитал, что мест, где нашли следы радиации -- больше двадцати. Вот поэтому мне и очень хотелось бы получить полный список всех этих мест (и, по возможности, точный, а не "в гостинице такой-то где-то тоже нашли радиацию").
> Как сказано в замечательной комедии, "огласите весь список, пожалуйста!"

 Я тоже хочу больше информаций   ::  
- А может больше не надо?
- Надо, Федя, надо  ::  
[/quote:3qe1vzcv] 
Вот-вот.   

> Вот поэтому я и говорю, что прежде чем строить версии, необходимо понять, *что именно произошло*.
> Еще раз повторю, что версия о *намеренном отравлении* мне кажется очень неправдоподобной по простой причине: если это так, то это одно из самых дорогих отравлений в мировой истории! Утверждают, что стоимость Полония-210, которая пошла на это, больше десяти миллинов долларов!
> Литвиненко со всеми своими убогими книжонками и дутыми "разоблачениями" просто не стоил таких денег. Извините за такой цинизм, конечно, но его можно было б намного дешевле отравить (а просто пристрелить было б еще дешевле и проще).    ну-ка, ну-ка. Не знаю, если это правда, но пресса недавно говорили что они нашли чайник откуда отравили чай Литвиненко... это не подходить к этому версию.
> Во-вторых, никто наверно не купил Ро-210, а или получили или украли... так дешевле...

 "Чайник", разве? Мне встречалась другая информация -- о том, что нашли чашку из-под чая. Но опять-таки, эта информация из газет, поэтому я не тороплюсь ей верить.
А если это правда, то это действительно интересно, вот только по поводу этой чашки возникает очень много вопросов.
Самый очевидный: и что, ее с 1-го ноября так не разу и не помыли?  :: 
Подозрительно все это как то...   

> [quote:3qe1vzcv]Так что, 80% вероятности приходится на то, что Литвиненко отравился совершенно случайно (и, скорее всего, не сразу, а постепенно -- лучевая болезнь развивается медленно). Ну, это автоматически поднимает  интересные вопросы: например, как это произошло, и не таскал ли он разгерметизированный контейнер с Po-210 с собой несколько дней, например?
> Но мне кажется, что следствие в Британии просто боится рассматривать эту версию.( Или, что еще хуже, они уже поняли, что это даже не версия, а правда -- и теперь изо всех сил попытаются все это замолчать.
> 			
> 		  Опять с этим скрывением! Повторим: Есть никакая причина Ск. Ярд скрывать правду!
> Они не боятся устроит большие скандалы для государства (хотя это не большой скандал).
> Ещё, знаете сколько людей работали над этим делом? Если кто-то болтает, что скрывает,
> то большой скандал будет в Англии, и не говорите, что пресса молчала бы!
> Они ничего больше не хотят, чем скандалы!

 [/quote:3qe1vzcv] 
Ну, хорошо. На мой взгляд, причины замалчивать обстоятельства этого дела у них *могут быть*, а скандалов не хочется никому -- но пока не буду спорить.
Сначала, я подожду официальных заявлений с их стороны.

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  очень неправдоподобной по простой причине: если это так, то это одно из самых дорогих отравлений в мировой истории! Утверждают, что стоимость Полония-210, которая пошла на это, больше десяти миллинов долларов!   You can't really talk about any meaningful prices when such materials are concerned. There is no free market for Polonium, is there?  Either you can get it, or not.

 But they *are* talking about prices -- which means what these prices have some meaning behind. And where are prices, where is some market.  :: 
Black market exists for everything -- including radioactive materials. Then, it's not Pu-239 after all -- just a commonly available radionuclide. If it's perfectly legal to purchase Po-210 in a little amounts for as little as $20, I guess it is possible to buy a big dose, although, probably, in not so open way.   

> Литвиненко со всеми своими убогими книжонками и дутыми "разоблачениями" просто не стоил таких денег. Извините за такой цинизм, конечно, но его можно было б намного дешевле отравить (а просто пристрелить было б еще дешевле и проще).

 The sucker was worth nothing alive, but dead -- he is worth a lot. And the manner of his death has much to do with it... this is just one possibility of course. [/quote] 
According to your logic, it was his former friends, who killed him.
(Although I can't argue, what this may be actually the case.  ::  )   

> [quotehyzk9a6]Так что, 80% вероятности приходится на то, что Литвиненко отравился совершенно случайно (и, скорее всего, не сразу, а постепенно -- лучевая болезнь развивается медленно). Ну, это автоматически поднимает  интересные вопросы: например, как это произошло, и не таскал ли он разгерметизированный контейнер с Po-210 с собой несколько дней, например?

 From what I understand, it does not work like that -- one has to actually consume it, otherwise one does not even need gloves to handle it. And it appears that consuming it is exactly what he did (plus, they even found a teapot from which he's drunk his tea and all that).[/quote :: hyzk9a6] 
If somebody eats something with hands contaminated with radioactive dust, it makes a perfect way to ingest some dose of it.
This mysterious "teapot" (if it is actually a teapot, not just a glass of tea) rises lots of unanswered questions, as I wrote above.   

> [quotehyzk9a6]Но мне кажется, что следствие в Британии просто боится рассматривать эту версию.( Или, что еще хуже, они уже поняли, что это даже не версия, а правда -- и теперь изо всех сил попытаются все это замолчать.

 what for?[/quote :: hyzk9a6] 
I gave a list of possible reason(s) above, did I?  ::

----------


## Scorpio

> Кстати, если уж говорить об экстрадикции -- интересно, что наши российские собеседники думают по поводу, например, г-на Бакая, которого не то что суд -- лично Путин вытащил из-под ареста и своим указом наградил российским гражданством "за особые заслуги", чтобы не выдавать?  
> Представляю, что бы тут творилось, если бы подобное учинил Блер.

 Это вы, как я понимаю, про этого Бакая?  http://www.pravda.com.ua/news/2006/3/3/39345.htm 
Вот отывочек из интервью, который, по моему, отвечает на ваш вопрос:  _Продолжая ваш вопрос, как я себя чувствую, что я сделал… Когда я вернулся в Россию, я сразу подал документы на получение гражданства. И 22 марта 2005 года я получил российское гражданство. Я хочу вам продемонстрировать, если это интересно, вот мой российский паспорт (Бакай показал паспорт гражданина России). 
Дата получения паспорта и все данные – 22 марта 2005 года. 
– Правда ли, что паспорт вы получили после тайного указа Владимира Путина? Украинские представители заявляют, что за особые услуги в области культуры. 
– Нужно проще смотреть на вещи и не нагнетать обстановку вокруг получения гражданства. Вы знаете, что до 2006 года указом президента было продлено упрощенное получение гражданства всем людям, родившимся в Советском Союзе. Если вы посмотрите на мой паспорт, то здесь будет четко написано: место рождения – Ровенская область, Украинская ССР. Я получил именно по упрощенной схеме получения гражданства. Точно также мог гражданство получить любой гражданин, который бы этого попросил._

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Версия Лугового и Ковтуна такая: встреча с ним состоялась именно по инициативе самого Литвиненко, и что во время встречи они обсуждали исключительно вопросы совместного бизнеса. В частности, Литвиненко, например, пытался познакомить их с некоторыми крупными британскими фирмами, занимающимися охраной и обеспечением безопасности (RISC capital management, кажется). Все это свидетельствует о том, что деньги ему были нужны, и он пытался заработать их как посредник.
> Иначе непонятно, зачем ему надо было так стараться, организуя эти встречи. Для того, чтобы быть отравленными, обычно люди так не стараются.

 Ах, и это ваше "денег Литвиненко на жизнь в Лондоне явно не хватало"? Только слова тех, которых подозревают в убийстве. Почему вы так абсолютно верите их слова? И почему это доказательство что денег не хватило? Вы делаете выводы, милый мой, слишком быстро!   ::     

> Есть также свидетельства, что он также пытался заработать деньги другими, довольно грязными способами: *"Россиянка рассказала о плане Литвиненко шантажировать олигархов"*  http://www.topreporter.info/article24513.htm

 Да, я читал об этом давно, и где же она сейчас? У неё не было ни одного доказательства! Узнали даже, что у она была "Information Director" (или что-то подобное) в российской компаний "Russian Investores", но когда выступила, она была просто "студентка" 
Так, что, почему вы сразу верите их версии?   

> Безусловно. Но среди тех, кто непосредственно общался с ним, врагов я не вижу -- одни друзья. Т.е. если кто-то и отравил его *намеренно* -- искать надо среди "друзей". А друзья, опять-таки,
> почему-то связаны с Березовским в первую очередь. Вот такой вот круг друзей.

 а некоторых "друзей" можно подкупить или стать "врагом". Но почему это невозможно, что враг не может достать его без помощи "друзей"? Официантка могла бы тоже это делать, разве нет?   

> Теоретически, такое, конечно, вполне возможно.
> Однако, на месте "заказчика" я бы не пошел на такой большой риск -- слишком много шансов, что отравители, не зная,
> с чем имеют дело, отравятся сами еще раньше, чем жертва. Или перетравят уйму народа вдобавок. 
> Наконец, я бы им посоветовал отравить жертву не в баре, на глазах у множества человек, а где-нибудь наедине. (Для этого, кстати, и у Лугового и у Ковтуна было много возможностей -- которыми они почему-то не воспользовались.) Непонятно.

 Нет в баре - это очень хорошо. Тогда может быть любой человек. Так говорят по-английски: Hindsight is 20/20 (легко обсуждать что надо было делать, когда уже знаешь результат)   ::      

> "Чайник", разве? Мне встречалась другая информация -- о том, что нашли чашку из-под чая. Но опять-таки, эта информация из газет, поэтому я не тороплюсь ей верить.
> А если это правда, то это действительно интересно, вот только по поводу этой чашки возникает очень много вопросов.
> Самый очевидный: и что, ее с 1-го ноября так не разу и не помыли? 
> Подозрительно все это как то...

 Да, именно чайник, и довольно недавно: в декабре. Когда узнали про бар (в Ноябре) они закрыли его и все в нем был под карантином, так что мыть не пришлось...   ::      

> Ну, хорошо. На мой взгляд, причины замалчивать обстоятельства этого дела у них *могут быть*, а скандалов не хочется никому -- но пока не буду спорить.
> Сначала, я подожду официальных заявлений с их стороны.

   ::  Я чувствую, что вас уговорить не этом пункте не сбудется   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> He couldn't meet with Koni so easily. She has a very dense schedule and very little time to chat with former prison guards.  
> But to be serious, about glowing it's just a joke of course, but why someone have chosen polonium as a poison? There is the logic here? Wasn't it far more easily to use any other poison - less expensive, less dangerous to a poisoner, more efficient, less hard to get, less leaving tracks behind, e.t.c., e.t.c.??!

 Those are very interesting questions, I would also like to know what the person was thinking! Maybe they thought nobody would be able to figure out the poison? Maybe he didn't realize the properties of the posion? Maybe they wanted to make it look like a smuggling accident? Maybe he was just plain dumb   ::  Seriously, those are very valid questions...

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Версия Лугового и Ковтуна такая: встреча с ним состоялась именно по инициативе самого Литвиненко, и что во время встречи они обсуждали исключительно вопросы совместного бизнеса. В частности, Литвиненко, например, пытался познакомить их с некоторыми крупными британскими фирмами, занимающимися охраной и обеспечением безопасности (RISC capital management, кажется). Все это свидетельствует о том, что деньги ему были нужны, и он пытался заработать их как посредник.
> Иначе непонятно, зачем ему надо было так стараться, организуя эти встречи. Для того, чтобы быть отравленными, обычно люди так не стараются.    Ах, и это ваше "денег Литвиненко на жизнь в Лондоне явно не хватало"? Только слова тех, которых подозревают в убийстве.

 В данном случае, эту версию очень просто проверить. Они ведь не только общались наедине: они заходили вместе в офисы каких-то фирм, вели там какие-то деловые переговоры, свидетелями которых были и другие, совершенно незаинтересованные люди (в основном, англичане). Почему бы не спросить у них?   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Есть также свидетельства, что он также пытался заработать деньги другими, довольно грязными способами: *"Россиянка рассказала о плане Литвиненко шантажировать олигархов"*  http://www.topreporter.info/article24513.htm   Да, я читал об этом давно, и где же она сейчас? У неё не было ни одного доказательства! Узнали даже, что у она была "Information Director" (или что-то подобное) в российской компаний "Russian Investores", но когда выступила, она была просто "студентка"

 Согласен, заявление Юлии Светличной проверить совершенно невозможно (впрочем, точно так же, как и многочисленные заявления бывших друзей Литвиненко, относительно его слов). Но, насколько я помню, помимо него это же заявлял и какой-то англичанин (к сожалению забыл, как его звали)?
Их заявлениям, во всяком случае, я склонен верить ничуть не в меньшей степени, чем всем прочим. (Другое дело, я думаю, что Литвиненко им просто врал: скорее всего, он не знал никаких фактов, достаточных, чтобы серьезно шантажировать кого-либо).   

> Официантка могла бы тоже это делать, разве нет?

 Ну и? Если это сделала официантка, то при чем тут Луговой, Ковтун и загадочный русский профессиональный убийца с ужасной азиатской внешностью?  ::    

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Теоретически, такое, конечно, вполне возможно.
> Однако, на месте "заказчика" я бы не пошел на такой большой риск -- слишком много шансов, что отравители, не зная,
> с чем имеют дело, отравятся сами еще раньше, чем жертва. Или перетравят уйму народа вдобавок. 
> Наконец, я бы им посоветовал отравить жертву не в баре, на глазах у множества человек, а где-нибудь наедине. (Для этого, кстати, и у Лугового и у Ковтуна было много возможностей -- которыми они почему-то не воспользовались.) Непонятно.   Нет в баре - это очень хорошо. Тогда может быть любой человек. Так говорят по-английски: Hindsight is 20/20 (легко обсуждать что надо было делать, когда уже знаешь результат)

 Т.е. вы хотите сказать, что они:
 - специально выбрали как место отравления бар -- чтобы подозреваемых было побольше;
 - и при этом даже не позаботились скрыть или уничтожить улику (тот самый чайник) который совершенно однозначно указывал бы на них?!! 
В версии какое-то противоречие.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  "Чайник", разве? Мне встречалась другая информация -- о том, что нашли чашку из-под чая. Но опять-таки, эта информация из газет, поэтому я не тороплюсь ей верить.
> А если это правда, то это действительно интересно, вот только по поводу этой чашки возникает очень много вопросов.
> Самый очевидный: и что, ее с 1-го ноября так не разу и не помыли? 
> Подозрительно все это как то...   Да, именно чайник, и довольно недавно: в декабре. Когда узнали про бар (в Ноябре) они закрыли его и все в нем был под карантином, так что мыть не пришлось...

 Между тем моментом, когда Литвиненко оказался в больнице, и тем моментом, когда следователи начали изучать бар, прошло, как я полагаю, достаточно много времени. За это время чайник можно было б хотя бы раз вымыть.
Я и то у себя на кухне посуду мою ну никак не реже, чем раз в неделю.  :: 
Впрочем, как я уже написал выше, непонятная небрежность загадочных убийц, специально оставивших какую-то слишком явную улику -- это еще более странно.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy        Originally Posted by Scorpio  очень неправдоподобной по простой причине: если это так, то это одно из самых дорогих отравлений в мировой истории! Утверждают, что стоимость Полония-210, которая пошла на это, больше десяти миллинов долларов!   You can't really talk about any meaningful prices when such materials are concerned. There is no free market for Polonium, is there?  Either you can get it, or not.   But they *are* talking about prices -- which means what these prices have some meaning behind. And where are prices, where is some market. 
> Black market exists for everything -- including radioactive materials. Then, it's not Pu-239 after all -- just a commonly available radionuclide. If it's perfectly legal to purchase Po-210 in a little amounts for as little as $20, I guess it is possible to buy a big dose, although, probably, in not so open way.

 Surely prices have some meaning behind, but in this case there really is no market -- or, more precisely, there are too many markets. Price will depend on who is selling, who is buying, and how much -- in this case, most likely the price was zero  ::    

> [quote:ga0kd5eo][quote:ga0kd5eo]Литвиненко со всеми своими убогими книжонками и дутыми "разоблачениями" просто не стоил таких денег. Извините за такой цинизм, конечно, но его можно было б намного дешевле отравить (а просто пристрелить было б еще дешевле и проще).

 The sucker was worth nothing alive, but dead -- he is worth a lot. And the manner of his death has much to do with it... this is just one possibility of course. [/quote:ga0kd5eo] 
According to your logic, it was his former friends, who killed him.
(Although I can't argue, what this may be actually the case.  ::  )[/quote:ga0kd5eo] 
Quite possibly. I wouldn't be surprised -- I just don't think one should presume that Scotland Yard is going to falsify the evidence in their favour.  
And if that were really the case, I would expect full cooperation from Russian authorities in the investigation to the extent possible (short of sending Russian citizens off to Britain, of course) -- after all no one wants to indict Berezovsky more than Putin  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> В данном случае, эту версию очень просто проверить. Они ведь не только общались наедине: они заходили вместе в офисы каких-то фирм, вели там какие-то деловые переговоры, свидетелями которых были и другие, совершенно незаинтересованные люди (в основном, англичане). Почему бы не спросить у них?

 давай   ::  а деловые разговоры значить у него нет денег? Просто не вижу доказательства, а вы-то уверены в этом...   

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Официантка могла бы тоже это делать, разве нет?   Ну и? Если это сделала официантка, то при чем тут Луговой, Ковтун и загадочный русский профессиональный убийца с ужасной азиатской внешностью?

 вот-вот, я только отвергну ваше теорию и всё!   ::     

> Т.е. вы хотите сказать, что они:
>  - специально выбрали как место отравления бар -- чтобы подозреваемых было побольше;
>  - и при этом даже не позаботились скрыть или уничтожить улику (тот самый чайник) который совершенно однозначно указывал бы на них?!! 
> В версии какое-то противоречие.

 какое противоречие? Чайник - это что? Оттуда лёт чай. а кто отравил чай? Это самый главный  вопрос. Это не должен быть Ковтун или Луговой. Подозреваемые довольно много. А может они тоже думали, что чайник умывается и следы исчезнут? А может следы не умываются? Кто же знает, о чем думали?   ::     

> Между тем моментом, когда Литвиненко оказался в больнице, и тем моментом, когда следователи начали изучать бар, прошло, как я полагаю, достаточно много времени. За это время чайник можно было б хотя бы раз вымыть.
> Я и то у себя на кухне посуду мою ну никак не реже, чем раз в неделю. 
> Впрочем, как я уже написал выше, непонятная небрежность загадочных убийц, специально оставивших какую-то слишком явную улику -- это еще более странно.

 да, странно... согласен. у вас есть что-то с чайником... Если следы ещё оказались поле умывания, другие же были бы отравленными, нет?

----------


## Alexander

Может кому интересно... нашел в "Известиях"... http://www.izvestia.ru/investigation/article3101378/ _ИНТЕРНЕТ-ОПРОС
Генпрокуратура начинает работать в Лондоне по "делу Литвиненко". Каковы будут результаты?
1. Это чистая формальность, все равно "дело Литвиненко" повесят на Россию - 44%
2. Совместно со Скотленд-Ярдом докопаются до правды - 4% 
3. В конце концов России выдадут Березовского и Закаева - 7%
4. Это вопрос не прокурорский, а политический. Англичане с самого начала знали всю правду - 45%
В опросе приняли участие 1891 человек_ http://www.izvestia.ru/investigation/article3101378/

----------


## basurero

Now the ultimate question: 
HOW can anybody actually CARE????   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Что Литвиненко говорил про убийство Политовской:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YB8-4WRp ... ed&search= 
Не странно почему люди на западе думают, что Путин убил Литвиненко   ::  Он же сам был убит... Не знаю насколько это правда, что он тогда говорил, но может быть вы понимаете какие выводы люди делают, после такого?   ::  
а ещё есть Березовский на Литвиненко. Да там подтверждается, что в самом офисе Березовского нашли полоний. Там где Луговой сидел. А на вопрос если он сам сделал это, чтобы дискредировать Путина, хорошее объяснение не нашел (Я уверен, что профецияльная полиция, ск. ярд., найдут виновного)

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  В данном случае, эту версию очень просто проверить. Они ведь не только общались наедине: они заходили вместе в офисы каких-то фирм, вели там какие-то деловые переговоры, свидетелями которых были и другие, совершенно незаинтересованные люди (в основном, англичане). Почему бы не спросить у них?   давай   а деловые разговоры значить у него нет денег? Просто не вижу доказательства, а вы-то уверены в этом...

 Если кто-то старается организовать деловую встречу -- значит, скорее всего, хочет заработать на этом немного денег, например в качестве посредника между договаривающимися сторонами. (В чем, конечно, ничего плохого нет.) Логично?
А дискуссия началась, напомню, с вопроса о том, были ли у Л. проблемы с деньгами или нет. Опять-таки, уж здесь то установить правду очень просто! Посмотреть, например, где именно он жил со своей семьей, сколько платил за жилье, сколько покупал, ездил ли куда-нибудь (не по делам, а за свой собственный счет!)
Очень жаль, что я не британский следователь -- а то бы знал ответы на эти вопросы.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio        Originally Posted by "kalinka_vinnie":3fj4k32a  Официантка могла бы тоже это делать, разве нет?   Ну и? Если это сделала официантка, то при чем тут Луговой, Ковтун и загадочный русский профессиональный убийца с ужасной азиатской внешностью?    вот-вот, я только отвергну ваше теорию и всё!   
> [/quote:3fj4k32a] 
> Так, как я уже говорил, у меня пока нет никакой внятной теории -- что ж тут опровергать-то? 
> Единственное, в чем я уверен: официантка в этом не замешана.         Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie        Originally Posted by Scorpio  Т.е. вы хотите сказать, что они:
>  - специально выбрали как место отравления бар -- чтобы подозреваемых было побольше;
>  - и при этом даже не позаботились скрыть или уничтожить улику (тот самый чайник) который совершенно однозначно указывал бы на них?!! 
> В версии какое-то противоречие.   какое противоречие? Чайник - это что? Оттуда лёт чай. а кто отравил чай? Это самый главный  вопрос. Это не должен быть Ковтун или Луговой. Подозреваемые довольно много. А может они тоже думали, что чайник умывается и следы исчезнут? А может следы не умываются? Кто же знает, о чем думали?           Originally Posted by Scorpio  Между тем моментом, когда Литвиненко оказался в больнице, и тем моментом, когда следователи начали изучать бар, прошло, как я полагаю, достаточно много времени. За это время чайник можно было б хотя бы раз вымыть.
> Я и то у себя на кухне посуду мою ну никак не реже, чем раз в неделю. 
> Впрочем, как я уже написал выше, непонятная небрежность загадочных убийц, специально оставивших какую-то слишком явную улику -- это еще более странно.   да, странно... согласен. у вас есть что-то с чайником... Если следы ещё оказались поле умывания, другие же были бы отравленными, нет?

 Прежде всего, мне непонятно, откуда вообще взялся этот чайник: его что, принесли с собой? В бар со своим чайником -- это довольно оригинально.  :: 
Далее, Л. оказался в больнице 17-го ноября -- и до этого момента расследование точно не проводилось. Получается, что чайник не разу не помыли за семнадцать дней (как минимум)? Удивительно, что при подобной антисанитарии в этом баре не отравился никто, кроме Литвиненко.  ::  
В общем, вся эта история (с чайником) пока выглядит как-то очень сомнительно. С нетерпением жду внятных разъяснений английских властей.

----------


## Scorpio

> Что Литвиненко говорил про убийство Политовской:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YB8-4WRp ... ed&search= 
> Не странно почему люди на западе думают, что Путин убил Литвиненко   Он же сам был убит... Не знаю насколько это правда, что он тогда говорил, но может быть вы понимаете какие выводы люди делают, после такого?

 Прекрасно понимаю -- психология людей, которых кормят тщательно отобранной информацией, весьма предсказуема.   

> а ещё есть Березовский на Литвиненко. Да там подтверждается, что в самом офисе Березовского нашли полоний. Там где Луговой сидел. А на вопрос если он сам сделал это, чтобы дискредитировать Путина, хорошего объяснения не нашел (Я уверен, что профессиональная полиция, ск. ярд., найдут виновного)

 А начет того, что "там, где Луговой сидел" -- это что, заявление Березовского? Кто-нибудь может его подтвердить? И раз уж так -- нитересно, какие вопросы они с Луговым обсуждали там, в оффисе?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

[quote=Scorpio] 

> Что Литвиненко говорил про убийство Политовской:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YB8-4WRp ... ed&search= 
> Не странно почему люди на западе думают, что Путин убил Литвиненко   Он же сам был убит... Не знаю насколько это правда, что он тогда говорил, но может быть вы понимаете какие выводы люди делают, после такого?

 Прекрасно понимаю -- психология людей, которых кормят тщательно отобранной информацией, весьма предсказуема.   

> а ещё есть Березовский на Литвиненко. Да там подтверждается, что в самом офисе Березовского нашли полоний. Там где Луговой сидел. А на вопрос если он сам сделал это, чтобы дискредитировать Путина, хорошего объяснения не нашел (Я уверен, что профессиональная полиция, ск. ярд., найдут виновного)

 А начет того, что "там, где Луговой сидел" -- это что, заявление Березовского? Кто-нибудь может его подтвердить? И раз уж так -- нитересно, какие вопросы они с Луговым обсуждали там, в оффисе?[/quote:2pwif1h8] 
Значит Вы не смотрели фильмы я ставил. Смотрите, и вопросы ваши сами отвечаются.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Если кто-то старается организовать деловую встречу -- значит, скорее всего, хочет заработать на этом немного денег, например в качестве посредника между договаривающимися сторонами. (В чем, конечно, ничего плохого нет.) Логично?
> А дискуссия началась, напомню, с вопроса о том, были ли у Л. проблемы с деньгами или нет. Опять-таки, уж здесь то установить правду очень просто! Посмотреть, например, где именно он жил со своей семьей, сколько платил за жилье, сколько покупал, ездил ли куда-нибудь (не по делам, а за свой собственный счет!)
> Очень жаль, что я не британский следователь -- а то бы знал ответы на эти вопросы.

 Извините, но это Вы уж слишком. Когда, в ваше понимание, было такое время, где человек, у которого есть достаточно количества денег, не хотел зарабатывать больше денег? Не сомниваюсь, что Литвиненко хотел зарабатывать денег, но это большой шаг от того, что он сильно нуждался в денгах, как Вы подтвердили (и Известия, мне кажется). Почему вы это верите? А при чем здесь следователи? Это только выдумка русской прессы! Сами вы *докажите*, что ему срочно нужно было денги.   ::      

> Прежде всего, мне непонятно, откуда вообще взялся этот чайник: его что, принесли с собой? В бар со своим чайником -- это довольно оригинально. 
> Далее, Л. оказался в больнице 17-го ноября -- и до этого момента расследование точно не проводилось. Получается, что чайник не разу не помыли за семнадцать дней (как минимум)? Удивительно, что при подобной антисанитарии в этом баре не отравился никто, кроме Литвиненко.  
> В общем, вся эта история (с чайником) пока выглядит как-то очень сомнительно. С нетерпением жду внятных разъяснений английских властей.

 Говоят, что 129 людей загрянялись от этого чайиника... А то, что помыли, не значит, что все следы изчезаются... 
Как мне известно, Ск Ярд уже дали результати британскому суду...  ::

----------


## Scorpio

Появилось новое, довольно интересное интервью с Луговым ("Stern"). Где оригинал, не знаю, а перевод -- вот:  http://www.inopressa.ru/stern/2007/03/0 ... 52/lugovoy 
Там есть ответы на некоторые вопросы, которые мы обсуждали выше. 
Прежде всего, по поводу того, был ли Литвиненко богат или беден:  _- Литвиненко находился под покровительством Березовского. В качестве благодарности за то, что в 1999 году он спас его от предполагаемого покушения агентов ФСБ, Березовский купил ему дом, оплачивал его расходы и дал ему работу. Какое впечатление сложилось у вас от отношений между этими людьми? 
- Могу сказать одно: Литвиненко был обижен на Березовского летом 2006 года. Тот недавно его уволил и сократил сумму, выплачиваемую Литвиненко, с 5000 фунтов до 1500._ 
(В передаче, которую я видел в пятницу на НТВ, Луговой пояснил, что этих денег ему с трудом хватало на то, чтобы оплачивать квартиру.  ::  
Теперь по поводу "полониевого следа":  _- Но вы же не будете отрицать, что вы и ваш партнер по бизнесу Ковтун оставили за собой полониевый след, который протянулся от Москвы до Англии, захватив и Гамбург. А также тот факт, что практически во всех местах в Лондоне, где вы побывали, обнаружены радиоактивные следы. 
- Я этого и не отрицаю. И несмотря на это, я не убивал Литвиненко. Я сам в ноябре впервые услышал о том, что это такое, этот полоний. 
- И у вас нет никаких мыслей по поводу того, каким образом вы могли оставить эти следы? 
- Нет, почему, мысли есть. Но я не стану говорить об этом с прессой. Я рассказал об этом подробно российским и британским следователям, я не хочу чинить препятствий их расследованию._ 
По поводу заявлений Березовского:  _- Ваш хороший знакомый и бывший деловой партнер Борис Березовский утверждал в одном из интервью, что Литвиненко признался ему незадолго до смерти, что его отравил Андрей Луговой, то есть вы. 
- Когда я об этом услышал, я сразу позвонил Березовскому. 
- Вы злились на него? 
- Отнюдь. У нас произошел довольно конструктивный разговор. Он длился около получаса. Но о чем именно мы говорили, я не стану рассказывать. 
- Вы хотите сказать, что вы это просто проглотили? 
- Березовский уверил меня, что это не его личное мнение, а он просто передал то, что сказал ему Литвиненко. Я вижу это так: Березовский – политический беженец, и время от времени он должен напоминать об этом, говоря о чем-то публично._ 
По поводу некого "убийцы с азиатской внешностью":  _- А как насчет мужчины с азиатской внешностью, о котором сообщала Times? 
- Он якобы летел на одном самолете с Ковтуном по поддельному европейскому паспорту из Гамбурга до английского аэропорта Heathrow. Но, во-первых, Дмитрий прилетел один, а во-вторых, его самолет приземлился не в аэропорту Heathrow, а в Gatwik. А тот факт, что на борту самолета были еще какие-то азиаты, конечно, исключить нельзя._   ::  
Наконец, напоследок -- по поводу редкой тупости некоторых немецких журналистов.  ::   _- Согласно одной из версий, ФСБ хотела отомстить предателю Литвиненко. Вы тоже были агентом. 
- Но я относился не к ФСБ, а к ФСО, и был сотрудником личной охраны президента. 
- То есть входили в элиту. Были русским агентом 007. 
- Элита – да, но не агентом 007. Джеймс Бонд – шпион, он убивает людей, а моей работой было защищать жизни. Я не знаю, почему люди считают, что я замешан в грязных историях спецслужб. Как будто кто-то мог просто отдать мне приказ: так, ты сейчас летишь в Лондон, отравляешь Литвиненко и возвращаешься обратно._ 
"Русский агент 007", блин. И в начале статьи он тоже назван "бывшим агентом российских спецслужб".  :: 
Когда же наконец, до них дойдет, что "агент" и "телохранитель" -- немножко разные вещи?

----------


## Scorpio

О, маразм крепчает со страшной силой! Оказывается, длинные руки российских спецслужб дотянулись и до США!  http://www.inopressa.ru/telegraph/2007/ ... 0:05/putin  *За выстрелами стоят агенты Путина?
Тоби Гарден и Эдриан Бломфилд*  _Пол Джоял, в которого в субботу стреляли в городе Аделфи, штат Мериленд, был другом Александра Литвиненко – бывшего российского шпиона, в прошлом году отравленного полонием в Лондоне.
Литвиненко, с которым Джоял познакомился, когда бывал в Лондоне, погиб в ноябре прошлого года от отравления полонием-210 – редким радиоактивным изотопом.
Джоял заявил телевидению: "Это был месседж, посланный всем, кто намерен выступать против Кремля: "Если вы это сделаете, то неважно, кто вы и где вы, мы найдем вас и заставим замолчать – самым страшным способом".
Имеются сообщения, что после того, как Джояла обстреляли на подъезде к собственному дому, свидетели видели двух убегавших с места преступления чернокожих мужчин. Источники в полиции сообщили, что у пострадавшего были украдены бумажник и дипломат, указав также, что автомобиль Chrysler 300 часто становится целью преступников._ 
Оказывается, все мелкие бандиты в американских городках уже завербованы российскими спецслужбами. Неплохо.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Не понимаю, если Луговой - один из самых главных подозрительных -говорит, что Литвиненко был бедным, значит это так?

----------


## Ramil

> Не понимаю, если Луговой - один из самых главных подозреваемых -говорит, что Литвиненко был бедным, значит это так?

 подозреваемый = suspect, suspected
подозрительный = suspicious

----------


## Scorpio

> Не понимаю, если Луговой - один из самых главных подозрительных -говорит, что Литвиненко был бедным, значит это так?

 Начнем с того, что "подозреваемым" Лугового официально не считают даже британские власти! (Допрашивали его как свидетеля по делу. (Все заявления газетчиков -- на их совести, если, конечно, она у них есть.  ::  ) 
По сути дела: верите ему или нет, но Луговой назвал определенные, вполне конкретные цифры. Если хотите опровергнуть их -- пожалуйста, но с фактами в руках. Скажите, сколько он зарабатывал по вашему мнению, и какие у него были источники заработка. До тех пор, пока у меня нет лучшей информации -- не вижу оснований не доверять Луговому.

----------


## mishau_

> Начнем с того, что "подозреваемым" Лугового официально не считают даже британские власти! (Допрашивали его как свидетеля по делу. (Все заявления газетчиков -- на их совести, если, конечно, она у них есть.  )

 А как же, они говорят порой "Пропустить такую сенсацию мне просто совесть не позволит!"  ::

----------


## Scorpio

> А как же, они говорят порой "Пропустить такую сенсацию мне просто совесть не позволит!"

 Именно что так. Сенсации правят миром. 
Ладно, пока британские власти власти хранят глубокомысленное молчание, можно вспомнить предыдущее громкое убийство.
Убийство Политковской, разумеется. Вот, что по этому поводу пишет МК: 
"Тупик Политковской", часть 1-я:  http://mk.ru/numbers/2641/article93500.htm 
"Тупик Политковской", часть 2-я:  http://mk.ru/numbers/2644/article93628.htm 
Интересных фактов много, но особенно интересно вот что:  _А вот что писали сами оперативники в первой сводке с места убийства: “…Во втором подъезде на 1 этаже в кабине лифта обнаружен труп Политковской Анны Степановны с пулевым ранением в голову. На месте изъято: 4 стрелянные гильзы от неустановленного пистолета 9 мм, пистолет неустановленной системы с глушителем 9 мм со спилинным номером…”
Это был боевой пистолет Макарова с прикрученным к нему штатным прибором бесшумной беспламенной стрельбы. На экспертизе ствол заговорил. Оказалось, из него уже стреляли в Москве в 92-м году на разборке дагестанской и коптевско-долгопрудненской преступных группировок. Из этого пистолета дагестанцы убили одного из коптевских. Тогда бандиты утащили пистолет с собой, оставив на месте пули и гильзы. По их нарезам ствол и прочитали._ 
Вот это даже очень интересно. Столько говорили, что убийство политическое -- а вот орудие убийства, оказывается, поучавствовало в самой примитивной бандитской разборке в начале 90-х годов.
А может и убийство, вопреки всему, чисто уголовное?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

а по-вачему политические убийства должны совершить только члены Госдумы?

----------


## Alex_Ivanov

> а по-вачему политические убийства должны совершить только члены Госдумы?

 Просто это убийство слишком быстро было записано в политические, без расследования, и вообще без каких-либо на то оснований. Не представляла ее политическая деятельность никому никакой угрозы, вот и верится тут в политику с трудом. 
И вообще, кто такая была Политковская при жизни? Ноль без палочки. Высасывала статейки из пальца, получала за это западные деньги. И была, по большому счету, никому не интересна. А теперь - мученик за святое дело демократии, и за это невинно убиенная. Так что более вероятным выглядит ее устранение в пропагандистких целях, равно как и всех остальных "борцов с режимом", до которых режиму уж точно дела никакого не было, в виду незначительности всех этих пешек.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

если пропоганда, почему Россия не найдет виновника и раскрывает дело?  
А по теме, вот очень интересная статья в NYTimes (пока не нашел в иносми, может и потом будет) 
Russian’s Account Clouds a Poisoning Mystery  
By STEVEN LEE MYERS and ALAN COWELL
Published: March 18, 2007 
MOSCOW, March 17 — Dmitri V. Kovtun arrived in London for the first time in his life last Oct. 16. He dropped his bags off at a hotel near Piccadilly Circus and immediately went to meet, also for the first time, Alexander V. Litvinenko, the former K.G.B. officer whose killing by radioactive poisoning five weeks later became one of the most celebrated crimes of the post-cold-war era.  
British investigators quickly zeroed in on Mr. Kovtun and an associate of his, Andrei K. Lugovoi, who both met with Mr. Litvinenko on Nov. 1, the day he fell ill. But Mr. Kovtun says they have it backward, maintaining that Oct. 16 was the day that Mr. Litvinenko exposed him to the poison, polonium 210. “I am far from thinking that something was premeditated,” Mr. Kovtun said. “I think things that were not premeditated were happening.” 
Much uncertainty still shrouds Mr. Litvinenko’s death on Nov. 23, at 43, but Mr. Kovtun’s version — outlined in his most extensive and detailed interview, and impossible to verify independently — illustrates the starkly divergent view of the Litvinenko affair as seen from Moscow. It also suggests that sorting out the truth may ultimately be impossible, given the complex, secretive web of associations that bind Russia to its willing and unwilling exiles in London. 
In British news media accounts not disputed by Scotland Yard, investigators have focused on a meeting that Mr. Kovtun and Mr. Lugovoi had with Mr. Litvinenko on Nov. 1. Together, they have been portrayed as secret agents sent to avenge Mr. Litvinenko’s betrayal of the K.G.B.’s domestic successor, the Federal Security Service. 
Here in Russia, by contrast, prosecutors are investigating what they called an attempted murder of Mr. Kovtun from polonium exposure. (The extent of Mr. Lugovoi’s exposure is unclear.) In their few statements, prosecutors have suggested the possibility that Russian tycoons living in exile, including those who once ran Yukos Oil, ordered Mr. Litvinenko’s killing and, evidently, tainted Mr. Kovtun in the process. 
Mr. Litvinenko’s relatives and associates abroad, in turn, say the Kremlin or security services ordered Mr. Litvinenko’s killing and are now trying to muddy public perceptions and hamper justice. 
Whatever the truth of the case, Mr. Kovtun and Mr. Lugovoi, old schoolmates, friends and business associates, are at the center of what happened in London beginning the day that Mr. Kovtun arrived, traveling with Mr. Lugovoi and fulfilling a dream from his days of childhood English lessons “to see Westminster Abbey and other things” in London. 
Everywhere they went on Oct. 16 — Erinys, an international security company on Grosvenor Street; Itsu, a sushi bar on Piccadilly, and the Best Western Premier Shaftesbury Hotel near Piccadilly Circus — later showed traces of polonium 210, according to British health officials. So did the Parkes Hotel, where they checked in the next day, unhappy with their first choice of accommodations. 
Mr. Kovtun, who is 41, spoke in Mr. Lugovoi’s office on the second floor of the Radisson SAS Slavyanskaya, one of Moscow’s fanciest hotels. Mr. Lugovoi, 40, spoke in a separate interview there, and he also went to lengths to challenge the perception that has taken root in the West. 
Mr. Kovtun is the only person ever officially identified — by a prosecutor in Germany — as a possible suspect, specifically a suspect in the unlawful handling of polonium while he visited his former wife in Hamburg from Oct. 28 to Oct. 31, before returning to London. He denied that. 
Whatever the source, however, the traces of polonium followed Mr. Kovtun back to Moscow aboard a British Airways flight and to Germany, where he had served as a captain in the Soviet Red Army’s Main Intelligence Administration. He said he never served in the K.G.B. or its domestic successor. 
After the Soviet Union collapsed, he remained in Germany and married a German. Although now divorced, he said, he and his former wife remain close, and she has agreed to meet with Russian investigators. 
“When they began to say the address where traces of polonium were found, we realized that we visited those addresses only on the 16th and the 17th,” Mr. Kovtun said, referring to his first visit to London in October. “I thought my contact was there, since they found it in Germany. It could have only been brought from there. And when I realized those traces stayed for a long time, I thought they could have only come from there. I had never had any contact with polonium or with any radioactive substance.” 
Mr. Kovtun said he could not explain how he was exposed. Nor would he speculate as to whether he believed Mr. Litvinenko had already been exposed somehow or whether he was carrying the material. 
Nuclear experts said that if Mr. Litvinenko had absorbed a lethal dose on Oct. 16, the symptoms would have appeared almost immediately. That did not happen until the night of Nov. 1, after his meeting with Mr. Kovtun and Mr. Lugovoi.  
Mr. Kovtun runs Global Project, a business consulting company he founded after returning to Moscow from Germany in 2003. It specializes in helping foreign companies — including some in Britain — to invest in Russia. Mr. Lugovoi, like Mr. Litvinenko, is a veteran of the K.G.B. department that guarded Soviet and later Russian senior leaders. Both went on to work closely with Boris A. Berezovsky, a billionaire tycoon. Mr. Lugovoi now owns Ninth Wave, a security company. On their first visit in October, Mr. Kovtun and Mr. Lugovoi said, Mr. Litvinenko seemed eager to introduce the Russians to his business contacts in London, including those at Erinys. 
Mr. Kovtun said he did not have a favorable first impression of Mr. Litvinenko. “He was very politicized,” he said. “If he had a chance to talk about politics, he would do it willingly. And he spoke of absurd things.” 
He did not elaborate on the subjects of Mr. Litvinenko’s talks, but he suggested that they included current affairs in Russia. Nevertheless, the three men met again on Oct. 17, having lunch at a Chinese restaurant. 
After his visit to Germany, Mr. Kovtun returned to London on the morning of Nov. 1 aboard a plane belonging to an airline, Germanwings, that did not test for contamination, German officials have said. 
He and Mr. Lugovoi did not plan to meet Mr. Litvinenko on that day, but they said that Mr. Litvinenko called them insistently on Nov. 1 to arrange a meeting. Mr. Kovtun said he had been having meetings at an investment company called Eco3 Capital, whose address is listed as 58 Grosvenor Street, a short walk from the Mayfair Millennium Hotel, where the Russians were staying. 
British health officials said last November that polonium traces were also found at 58 Grosvenor Street. A representative of Eco3 Capital declined to discuss Mr. Kovtun’s visit, except to say that his business had been with a client, not directly with the investment company.  
The three men agreed, at last, to meet later that afternoon at the Pine Bar in the Mayfair Millennium, where traces of polonium were found and seven members of the bar staff were exposed to small, nonfatal doses. Traces were also found in rooms, apparently those occupied by the Russians. 
Mr. Lugovoi and Mr. Kovtun both noted that British and Russian investigators had cautioned them not to discuss the details of the investigation itself. In particular, both were wary of discussing what happened in the bar — including whether Mr. Litvinenko drank anything — but they described the meeting as short and largely unnecessary, given that they were planning to meet the next morning. 
Mr. Kovtun described him as agitated. He said he looked unwell. “We did not speak with Litvinenko a long time, but he looked strange, and he was sitting next to me,” he said. “He kept talking. He didn’t close his mouth.” 
When their names first surfaced, both men came forward and volunteered to meet with British investigators. They met with officials at the British Embassy in Moscow on Nov. 23, a few hours before Mr. Litvinenko died and before specialists determined that he had been exposed to polonium. Traces of polonium were later discovered at the embassy. 
Mr. Kovtun went to the hospital for a test that showed he was “seriously polluted” with polonium, though he would not say exactly how much, citing his agreement with British and Russian investigators. He was treated and feels fine now, he said, dismissing as a lie a report in December by the Interfax news agency that he had slipped into a coma. 
He did shave his head, prompting a flurry of speculation about his health when he appeared in a television interview, but he said he did it as a precaution since radioactive material could linger in his hair. His hair is growing back. 
Both men said they had cooperated extensively with British and Russian investigators, one of whom, Mr. Lugovoi said, assured him that he was not a suspect. “Andrei, you are only a witness,” he said he recalled the investigator saying. Other witnesses have included Mr. Lugovoi’s family members and his personal secretary in Moscow, who never went to London. 
Investigators in London and Moscow declined to discuss the case, but Scotland Yard did announce that it had presented the case to the Crown Prosecution Service, where officials will decide whether to bring charges. Those could come at any time, or never. 
The Russians, meantime, said they were victims of circumstance, of bias and preconceptions and of the poison that killed Mr. Litvinenko. 
“I want you to understand one thing,” Mr. Lugovoi said. “Myself and Dmitri Kovtun, we consider ourselves an injured party.”

----------


## Alex_Ivanov

> если пропоганда, почему Россия не найдет виновника и раскрывает дело?

 Такова уж особенность этого рода преступлений - даже когда в редких случаях находят исполнителя, но он никогда не выдает заказчика. А без этого дело полностью раскрыто быть не может. И Россия тут ни при чем. Какой процент заказных убийств раскрывается до уровня заказчика в других странах? 
Поэтому единственный нормальный выход - всем поднять руку и резко ее опустить, со словами "ну и ... с этой Политковской, Березовским и пропагандой". Пусть караван идет дальше.  ::

----------


## Scorpio

> а по-вачему политические убийства должны совершить только члены Госдумы?

 Ну, разумеется, конкретные исполнители -- это обыкновенные бандиты (даже если заказчики убийства сидят в Госдуме).  ::  
Но в данном случае непонятен явный криминальный след, связанный с орудием убийства. (Речкалов предполагает, что след этот ложный, но здесь с ним трудно согласиться: зачем оставлять ложный след, который НИКУДА не ведет? А "северокавказские" связи этого пистолета, конечно, наводят на некоторые мысли...)   

> если пропоганда, почему Россия не найдет виновника и раскрывает дело?

 Ну, разумеется, это ж так просто: имея пару размытых видеозаписей, и один пистолет (из которого до этого один раз стреляли 15 лет назад) взять да раскрыть это дело. (Тем более, что сами исполнители этого убийства, как я подозреваю, сами после этого прожили недолго. Потому что заказчики таких преступлений обычно исполнителей стараются живыми не оставлять.) 
В конце концов, вы теперь знаете практически все, что знают следователи. И фотографии предполагаемых убийц там, в статье, тоже имеются. Дело, как я понимаю, осталось за малым -- расследуйте и скажите нам, кто убийца! 
По поводу статьи Литвиненко у меня есть что сказать, но я сначала подожду, когда появится русский перевод. (Не уверен, что в оригинале все понял правильно.)

----------


## Scorpio

Пока что, даю ссылку на последнюю из статей Речкалова в МК:  http://www.mk.ru/numbers/2651/article93896.htm 
О возможных мотивах Березовского стоит процитировать следующее:  _Березовский понимал, что уничтожение Басаева стало возможным только благодаря близкому агенту. А значит, мог предположить, что агент в ходе выполнения задачи мог получить новую информацию о связи Басаева с Березовским, в частности по этой последней поставке. Оперативную информацию к запросу на экстрадицию не подошьешь, но вот убить за нее российские спецслужбы могут. Потому как речь идет о прямой угрозе государству.
Что оставалось делать Березовскому. Спрятаться? Но английская контрразведка мгновенно зафиксирует изменения в поведении, и с учетом реальной террористической угрозы, с недавних пор перманентно присутствующей в Британии, может в конце концов и договориться с российскими коллегами о сотрудничестве. Да и сколько придется прятаться? Год, два, всю жизнь? Яндарбиев отошел от дел в 99-м. А взорвали его через пять лет.
И вообще, сугубо физическая защита неэффективна. Главный недостаток в том, что ее способы всегда на шаг отстают от способов убийств. Только защитился от снайпера, а тебя уже травит лучшая подружка.
Надо все сделать так, чтоб противник и рад был бы тебя убить, но не может, потому как проиграет от этого убийства больше, чем выиграет.
И если предположить, что и убийство Политковской 7 октября, и отравление Литвиненко 1 ноября организовал Березовский, то лучшим образом обезопасить себя он не мог. Любое цивилизованное государство, включая Россию, не может налево и направо убивать своих врагов, тем более сбежавших за границу. Тем более если они известны как политические противники власти. В виде исключения можно убить одного, как Яндарбиева, но не больше.
Вот и мотив. Если Березовский организовал убийство американской гражданки Политковской и политического беженца Литвиненко, он выбрал у российских спецслужб весь лимит ликвидаций. Россия может расшибиться в лепешку, но, пока убийцы не найдены, оба трупа висят на ней. И труп Березовского, если он вдруг образуется, позволит всерьез говорить о российском государственном терроризме.
Смерть Политковской дала Березовскому и другое серьезное преимущество. Защиту от российских журналистов. Вот, например, эту заметку западные коллеги не то что не перепечатают, но даже и не прочтут. Потому что с гибелью Политковской свободной прессы в России больше не существует, это на Западе знают все. Политковская, не представляющая опасности как журналист, тем не менее символизировала нашу свободу слова. Как Масхадов, не представляющий опасности как боевик, символизировал Ичкерию._ 
(Мне это все кажется немного надуманным. Зачем изобретать столь сложный мотив, когда более простые находятся на поверхности? Компроментация российской власти -- само по себе достаточно серьезное основание для Березовского, чтобы убить кого угодно. Тут и дополнительных мотивов изобретать не надо. Бритва Оккама.) 
О возможных исполнителях:  _ Для осуществления своего замысла Березовскому понадобился человек, отвечающий следующим требованиям. Он, как и Березовский, вынужден скрываться за границей по политическим или криминальным причинам. Такой надежней, да и общий язык найти с ним проще. Иметь серьезные криминальные связи в Чечне, чтоб подставить Рамзана, и в Москве, чтоб организовать убийство. Он должен иметь опыт громкого заказного убийства, за которое никого не наказали. И Березовский нашел такого человека, точнее, вспомнил о своем старом знакомом по московскому бизнесу. Имени его я называть не буду. Я и так уже наговорил лишнего. Если оно интересует следователей, пусть заглянут в милицейскую базу данных. Если оно интересует читателей, пусть 10 минут покопаются в “Яндексе”. Разумеется, серьезные криминальные связи в Чечне могут быть только у чеченца. Единственное, что могу сказать, — это не Ахмед Закаев._ 
О-о, как интригующе! Но я и без поиска в "Яндексе" догадываюсь, на кого он намекает. *Хож-Ахмет Нухаев*?

----------


## Scorpio

> А по теме, вот очень интересная статья в NYTimes (пока не нашел в иносми, может и потом будет) 
> Russian’s Account Clouds a Poisoning Mystery  
> By STEVEN LEE MYERS and ALAN COWELL
> Published: March 18, 2007

 А перевод статьи все не появляется и не появляется.
Прокомментирую несколько моментов, которые мне кажутся интересными...   

> MOSCOW, March 17 — Dmitri V. Kovtun arrived in London for the first time in his life last Oct. 16. He dropped his bags off at a hotel near Piccadilly Circus and immediately went to meet, also for the first time, Alexander V. Litvinenko, the former K.G.B. officer whose killing by radioactive poisoning five weeks later became one of the most celebrated crimes of the post-cold-war era.

 Как всегда, не обошлось без глупости.
(Литвиненко (в отличие от, скажем, Лугового) никогда не был офицером КГБ.)   

> In British news media accounts not disputed by Scotland Yard, investigators have focused on a meeting that Mr. Kovtun and Mr. Lugovoi had with Mr. Litvinenko on Nov. 1.

 А вот то, что Литвиненко делал ДО этой встречи, или ПОСЛЕ нее -- это их совершенно не интересует... ;(   

> Everywhere they went on Oct. 16 — Erinys, an international security company on Grosvenor Street; Itsu, a sushi bar on Piccadilly, and the Best Western Premier Shaftesbury Hotel near Piccadilly Circus — later showed traces of polonium 210, according to British health officials. So did the Parkes Hotel, where they checked in the next day, unhappy with their first choice of accommodations.

 Здесь скромно умалчивается об одном: во всех местах они были, похоже, были вместе с Литвиненко.
Я уверен насчет первых двух мест: в Ernys их, очевидно, привел именно он, и в Itsu (свой любимый ресторан) -- тоже.
И вот после этого они и начали оставлять радиоактивные следы!
(Тут возникает интересный вопрос: а что Литвиненко делал и с кем встречался ДО 16 октября? И не пробовал ли кто-нибудь поискать следы радиации там, где он был?)   

> “When they began to say the address where traces of polonium were found, we realized that we visited those addresses only on the 16th and the 17th,” Mr. Kovtun said, referring to his first visit to London in October. “I thought my contact was there, since they found it in Germany. It could have only been brought from there. And when I realized those traces stayed for a long time, I thought they could have only come from there. I had never had any contact with polonium or with any radioactive substance.”

 Здесь я не совсем понял, что Ковтун имеет в виду, и о ком он говорит. "My contact" -- это кто?   

> Mr. Kovtun said he could not explain how he was exposed. Nor would he speculate as to whether he believed Mr. Litvinenko had already been exposed somehow or whether he was carrying the material.

 От объяснений он, как и Луговой, воздерживается не по своему желанию, а по требованию следователей (и российских, и британских).   

> Nuclear experts said that if Mr. Litvinenko had absorbed a lethal dose on Oct. 16, the symptoms would have appeared almost immediately. That did not happen until the night of Nov. 1, after his meeting with Mr. Kovtun and Mr. Lugovoi.

 А как же быть с заявлениями других экспертов, что он принял ДВЕ дозы?   

> Both went on to work closely with Boris A. Berezovsky, a billionaire tycoon.

 Верно. (Именно эта деталь их биографии мешает нормальным людям доверять им полностью.  ::  )   

> He did not elaborate on the subjects of Mr. Litvinenko’s talks, but he suggested that they included current affairs in Russia. Nevertheless, the three men met again on Oct. 17, having lunch at a Chinese restaurant.

 А там радиоактивные следы нашли, или нет?   

> He and Mr. Lugovoi did not plan to meet Mr. Litvinenko on that day, but they said that Mr. Litvinenko called them insistently on Nov. 1 to arrange a meeting.

 Вот-вот. Вот это и интересно.
То есть, на второй встрече настаивал именно Литвиненко?   

> The three men agreed, at last, to meet later that afternoon at the Pine Bar in the Mayfair Millennium, where traces of polonium were found and seven members of the bar staff were exposed to small, nonfatal doses.

 В недоумении: куда же делся тот самый знаменитый чайник?
Про него -- ни единого слова.  ::    

> Traces were also found in rooms, apparently those occupied by the Russians.

 Именно этого и следовало ожидать, учитывая, что к этому времени они уже схватили дозу радиации, и значительную.
Однако, остается вопрос о *другой* комнате в этом отеле, в которой нашли более существенные следы (на полу, на выключателе). Кто останавливался там? 
И про таинственного киллера с ужасной азиатской внешностью и поддельными паспортами евросоюза я тоже ничего не нашел... Обидно.  ::

----------


## Scorpio

Скучно! Никаких новостей по этому делу.
Британское следствие хранит глубокомысленное молчание. Где обещанные убийственные доказательства вины Лугового и Ковтуна? Что-то их не видно...  :: 
Зато когда дело параллельно пытаемся расследовать мы, они начинают реагировать очень нервно. Цитата:  _Россия затрудняет расследование дела Литвиненко британскими властями, пытаясь организовать параллельные следственные действия в Лондоне_  *Британия считает дипломатических цыплят, выпущенных Березовским ("The Guardian", Великобритания)*  http://www.inosmi.ru/translation/233994.html 
Вот так вот: когда кто-то начинает всерьез расследовать дело Литвиненко независимо от британских властей -- это, оказывается, _затрудняет расследование_. Без комментариев. 
В статье, кстати, еще немало интересного...

----------


## Scorpio

Выходки Березовского начинают злить даже самих британцев:  http://www.inosmi.ru/stories/01/05/29/2996/234050.html  _В общем, такое впечатление, что мы навечно обречены терпеть у себя Березовского, злоупотребляющего нашим гостеприимством. Все, что мы можем сделать - устами министра внутренних дел или премьер-министра приказать ему молчать. Или молчать, или. . . Или что? А ничего._ 
Поздравляю господа. За что боролись, на то и напоролись.
Сами приютили этого <censored> -- сами и расхлебывайте!

----------


## Rtyom

Я не понимаю, чего они с ним церемонятся так долго?!

----------


## Scorpio

> Я не понимаю, чего они с ним церемонятся так долго?!

 Так статья как раз на эту тему: уже самим хочется избавиться от БАБа, но  выдать его России принципы не позволяют. Им приходится терпеть его у себя, и делать вид, что получают от этого удовольствие. 
Но чувствую я, что в один прекрасный момент терпрение кончится... и Береза станет еще одной невинной жертвой кошмарных российских спецслужб.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Из статьи просто не видно, что власти этому способствуют... Но уже давно пора пресечь этакое хамство и извиниться за свою нерешительность.

----------


## Scorpio

В деле Литвиненко -- полный застой и тишина. Похоже, что британские власти очень хотели бы замять это дело -- только теперь уже поздно.  ::  
Чтобы немножко оживить тему, вот довольно интересный материал. "Коммерсант" опубликовал расшифровку допроса Березовского в Англии! 
Смотрим здесь:  http://www.kommersant.ru/articles/2007/berezovsky.html 
Советую почитать. У меня тоже возникли некоторые мысли по прочтении этого, но пока нет времени писать подробно.

----------


## mishau_

А у меня нет времени читать.   ::   
Ждем пока появится время.

----------


## Scorpio

Итак, британские власти все-таки решились предъявить обвинение Андрею Луговому.  http://lenta.ru/news/2007/05/22/lugovoi/ 
В ответ на это Луговой пообещал устроить пресс-конференцию, на которой собирался рассказать нечто интересное.  http://grani.ru/Politics/Russia/m.122343.html 
Ждем... 
(Кстати, никто другой, кроме него, не обвиняется, что само по себе достаточно забавно.)

----------


## Alexander

> Луговой пообещал устроить пресс-конференцию, на которой собирался рассказать нечто интересное.
> Ждем...

 Пацан сказал - пацан сделал   ::   http://en.rian.ru/russia/20070531/66400470.html http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/6706921.stm

----------


## Scorpio

Спасибо, Alexander. А вот и пересказ конференции на русском:  *Андрей ЛУГОВОЙ: «В убийстве Литвиненко замешаны британские спецслужбы и Березовский»*  http://www.kp.ru/daily/23911/68057/ 
Интересно... но вот если кто знает, где есть ПОЛНАЯ стенограмма конференции -- пожалуйста, киньте сюда ссылку.

----------


## Alexander

> Интересно... но вот если кто знает, где есть ПОЛНАЯ стенограмма конференции -- пожалуйста, киньте сюда ссылку.

 Лег-ко. http://www.interfax.ru/r/B/pcreport/...issue=11759312

----------


## Ramil

Прочитал стенограмму - всё. Дело замнут. Луговой не выедет в Великобританию, в России следствие окончится ничем. Там тоже.
Березовский останется политическим беженцем. Все довольны, кроме Литвиненко. Но когда кормишься с рук убийцы надо быть готовым ко всему, что и было доказано. Я даже не говорю, что именно Березовский убил Литвиненко (хотя подозреваю, что так оно и было). Но то, что на руках Березовского кровь наших солдат, пролитая в Чечне я знаю ещё с 1996 года.

----------


## Scorpio

Прежде всего, спасибо Александу за ссылку! Читая, бездну удовольствия получил. Луговой, что называется, отжег не по детски... теперь я понимаю реакцию Березы на его выступление. 
Да, у меня тоже есть сильное впечатление, что Рамиль прав. Очень похоже, что Л. сначала копил компромат на своего босса, а потом пытался пошантажировать его немножко... Чужими руками, разумеется (помните, что Юлия Светличная говорила)? Нашел кого-то, кто на словах согласился, а на деле сдал его боссу: после этого смертный приговор Литвиненко был подписан.

----------


## Scorpio

Еще немножко в продолжение темы:  *ФСБ возбудила уголовное дело о шпионаже после заявлений Андрея Лугового*  http://www.newsway.ru/news/10/15/150607/22418.html 
Британцы продолжают притворяться идиотами:  _Британская сторона не рассматривает "дело Литвиненко" как шпионское, заявил в пятницу "Интерфаксу" представитель посольства Великобритании в РФ. "Дело о смерти господина Литвиненко - это уголовное дело, а не разведывательное", - подчеркнул представитель дипмиссии, комментируя сообщения о возбуждении ФСБ РФ уголовного дела по признакам шпионажа по заявлениям российского бизнесмена Андрея Лугового._ 
Как будто они не понимают, что "Дело о смерти господина Литвиненко" здесь, в сущности, ни при чем...

----------


## scotcher

The BBC interviewed Berezovsky for their Hardtalk show last night. You can see it here:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/h ... 249880.stm

----------


## Scorpio

Actual interview only in RealAudio? Sorry, I have nothing on my PC to play it. 
Anyway, I'm afraid we'll hear nothing surprising from him. Just the usual stuff.  ::

----------


## scotcher

This is true, but he's made to look like even more of a lying snake than usual, thanks to the unusually (and, it seems, unexpectedly) aggressive and antagonistic line of questioning.

----------


## Scorpio

Is this article in "Kommersant" about interview you were talking about?  http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?docsid=778720

----------


## Scorpio

Another quite an interesting person appeared on scene. Vyacheslav Zharko (Вячеслав Жарко), another former FSB man, made some interesting confessions. Brief version of them in English is available here:  http://www.templetonthorp.com/cz/news1587 
It is interesting, what he decided to start talking after Lugovoy and Kovtun's press-conference.

----------


## Scorpio

*Mary Dejevsky: A fight with Russia we cannot hope to win* 
Full text of the article is here: http://comment.independent.co.uk/column ... 776117.ece 
There are some good points in this article, but I personally most enjoyed this part:  _So far, so very routine in a highly unusual case. From that moment, though, things spiralled downwards very fast. Mr Lugovoy not only declined to come quietly, but publicly protested his innocence in Moscow. He claimed, in passing, that British intelligence had tried to recruit him - and not just him, but Litvinenko and his patron, the oligarch-in-exile Boris Berezovsky. 
That specific charge, by the way, has never been directly denied by anyone in Britain with the authority to do so. It was merely ridiculed by the Soviet-era defector, Oleg Gordievsky, who subsequently received a CMG in the Queen's birthday honours list - the same honour, aficionados gleefully noted, as that awarded to the fictional master-spy James Bond._

----------


## mishau_

Я уже плохо понимаю что там происходит.

----------


## Lampada

> Я уже плохо понимаю что там происходит.

 А раньше понимал?  Я подозреваю, что кто-то кого-то хочет за нос водить.   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Я уже плохо понимаю что там происходит.

 Как раз это - нормально. Всё делается для того, чтобы никто ничего не понимал. Потихонечку эта история забудется, всё мхом порастёт... Этого ждут все заинтересованные стороны. 
Scorpio, будешь активно копать, тебе тоже полония пришлют  ::  
Луговой никуда не поедет, Березовского не выдадут. Это железобетонно. Пат.

----------


## mishau_

> Как раз это - нормально. Всё делается для того, чтобы никто ничего не понимал. Потихонечку эта история забудется, всё мхом порастёт... Этого ждут все заинтересованные стороны. 
> Scorpio, будешь активно копать, тебе тоже полония пришлют  
> Луговой никуда не поедет, Березовского не выдадут. Это железобетонно. Пат.

 Я не думаю, что забудется. Как раз, мне кажется разыгрывается какая-то фишка, потому выгодно все это поддерживать. 
Я считал что Путин делает успехи во внешней политике (в отличие от внутренней), но британцы мне кажется очень хитро поступили, и выиграли раунд. Так что не пат, а просто временная перегруппировка. Британцы убили двух зайцев одним стоуном: 1) уравновесили Березовского фигурой Лугового. 2) всему миру дали понять, что убийство Литвиненко - дело рук Кремля. Может это второе и неверно, но складывается все именно так - с чего бы кремлю не выдать банального уголовника. А, стало быть под кремлевским прикрытием товарищ.  
Да и теперь любые наезды насчет невыдачи Березовского, будут передернуты от соринки в чужом к бревну в своем.

----------


## Ramil

Березовский и Луговой фигуры разновесные.
Кто является честным бизнесменом, бежавшим от произвола тоталитаризма, а кто честным разведчиком, не польстившимся на посулы враждебной секретной службы решается исключительно долбёжкой по ТВ и в газетах, т.е. банальной пропагандой. Здесь каждый при своём - вряд ли найдётся человек в России, искренне полагающий, что БАБ невинен, как и в Великобритании люди полагают, что Луговой - отравитель. 
Правда есть нюанс - у нас мало кто верит СМИ, а у них люди склонны доверять дикторам теленовостей.
Потом, увязать дело о выдаче Березовского с политикой проблематично. Считается, что суды у них независимы от правительства и аполитичны, и при рассмотрении дела руководствуются исключительно законодательством. К сожалению, их законы на стороне Березовского, поэтому у них есть полное право ссылаться на этот момент при переговорах. 
По-моему с нашей стороны довольно глупо уравнивать фигуры Березовского и Лугового. Это пока ещё юридически абсолютно не связанные друг с другом уголовные дела.

----------


## charlestonian

Mishau and Ramil: 
Tavarischi, vam shto, zhizn nadoela???  ::  Talk like that...

----------


## Lampada

> Mishau and Ramil:
> Tavarischi, vam shto, zhizn nadoela???  Talk like that...

 "Это я вам как snitch говорю" - да?

----------


## Ramil

> Mishau and Ramil: 
> Tavarischi, vam shto, zhizn nadoela???  Talk like that...

 Читай подпись под каждым моим сообщением  ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  Mishau and Ramil: 
> Tavarischi, vam shto, zhizn nadoela???  Talk like that...   Читай подпись под каждым моим сообщением

 Tell that to Putin's thugs when they arrest you  ::

----------


## mishau_

> Tell that to Putin's thugs when they get you poloniumed

   ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  
> Tell that to Putin's thugs when they get you poloniumed

 Even better  ::  
You created a new word here...."poloniumed." Maybe, "poloniumized" is a better word though it is also not common...

----------


## mishau_

Я честно нашел этот оборот где-то в дебрях лондонского форума. Никакой отсебятины! (No plagiat)  ::

----------


## Ramil

Putin loves me  ::

----------


## Scorpio

> А раньше понимал?  Я подозреваю, что кто-то кого-то хочет за нос водить.

 Я тоже это подозреваю. Причем, даже знаю, кто именно водит за нос: британские власти.
Если у них есть какие-то доказательства против гражданина России А. Лугового -- почему бы их не опубликовать? Если доказательства не опубликованы -- может все дело в том, что их просто *нет*?   

> Я считал что Путин делает успехи во внешней политике (в отличие от внутренней), но британцы мне кажется очень хитро поступили, и выиграли раунд. Так что не пат, а просто временная перегруппировка. Британцы убили двух зайцев одним стоуном: 1) уравновесили Березовского фигурой Лугового. 2) всему миру дали понять, что убийство Литвиненко - дело рук Кремля. Может это второе и неверно, но складывается все именно так - с чего бы кремлю не выдать банального уголовника. А, стало быть под кремлевским прикрытием товарищ.

 mishau, вот это и есть натуральная теория заговора. Т.к. кто бы не стоял эа этим делом, я думаю, что это не британские власти. (Они бы вряд ли стали подвергать здоровью жизни собственных граждан -- в это, пожалуй верить можно.)
Вот Березовский и его банда -- да, эти запросто могут и небольшой ядерный взрывчик устроить прямо в центре британской столицы, если будет хотя бы небольшой шанс свалить это на Россию.   

> Scorpio, будешь активно копать, тебе тоже полония пришлют

 Ну придется, пожалуй, временно отказаться от чая и перейти на кофе. А в суши-рестораны я так вообще не хожу.  ::

----------


## Ramil

Отношения между Москвой и Лондоном входят в новую фазу:  МОСКВА, 18 июл - РИА Новости. Сообщения британских СМИ о нарушении двумя российскими стратегическими бомбардировщиками Ту-95МС воздушного пространства Великобритании...

----------


## charlestonian

> Putin loves me

 Cool! And now, I pronounce you man and man  ::  You may kiss each other.

----------


## Leof

> Отношения между Москвой и Лондоном входят в новую фазу:  МОСКВА, 18 июл - РИА Новости. Сообщения британских СМИ о нарушении двумя российскими стратегическими бомбардировщиками Ту-95МС воздушного пространства Великобритании...

 Да что же это делается-то, в конце коцов! Зачем эта кучка политиков ссорит Британию с Россией?  ::  
Разыгрывается какая-то буффонада.

----------


## Rtyom

Буффонада — это только для непосвящённых. Тайные игры правительств, с многоходовыми комбнациями, со сложными правилами... Вот что это.

----------


## Scorpio

Маразм крепчает со страшной силой! 
Оказывается, на Березовского было совершено еще одно "покушение"! Правда, почему-то совершено оно было месяц назад, а вот узнали мы об этом только сейчас:  http://www.inosmi.ru/translation/235649.html  *Убийца-неудачник, арестованный в июне в Лондоне; мальчик, который был вместе с ним - кто были эти люди?* 
Березовский все больше и больше напоминает неуловимого Джо. Все время на него "покушаются" (правда, почему-то все время неудачно, и доказательств "покушений" все нет и нет...)

----------


## mishau_

Это не маразм, просто ФСБ распоясались до нельзя.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Это не маразм, просто ФСБ распоясались до нельзя.

 Легко верить в то, во что хочешь верить.

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  Это не маразм, просто ФСБ распоясались до нельзя.   Легко верить в то, во что хочешь верить.

 Глупо игнорировать то, что весьма вероятно может оказаться правдой.

----------


## Scorpio

> Это не маразм, просто ФСБ распоясались до нельзя.

 А причем тут "распоясавшееся ФСБ"? Я здесь вижу только распоясавшегося и обнаглевшего до крайности Березовского.

----------


## Юрка

Что я могу сказать по этому поводу?...
Только то, что английское правительство теряет меня!
Мы тут сидели за занавесом как обезьянки и восхищались: Битлз!!! Черчилль!!! Традиции!!!
А вот теперь увидели эти традиции применительно к своей стране и они мне не понравились. Хамство колонизаторское какое-то.

----------


## mishau_

> Что я могу сказать по этому поводу?...
> Только то, что английское правительство теряет меня!
> Мы тут сидели за занавесом как обезьянки и восхищались: Битлз!!! Черчилль!!! Традиции!!!
> А вот теперь увидели эти традиции применительно к своей стране и они мне не понравились. Хамство колонизаторское какое-то.

 По крайней мере их агенты на нашей территории никого не убивают.

----------


## Юрка

> По крайней мере их агенты на нашей территории никого не убивают.

 Откуда такая уверенность?

----------


## Ramil

[quote=mishau_] 

> Что я могу сказать по этому поводу?...
> Только то, что английское правительство теряет меня!
> Мы тут сидели за занавесом как обезьянки и восхищались: Битлз!!! Черчилль!!! Традиции!!!
> А вот теперь увидели эти традиции применительно к своей стране и они мне не понравились. Хамство колонизаторское какое-то.

 По крайней мере их агенты на нашей территории никого не убивают.[/quote:1px62h2d] 
Т.е. то, что Литвиненко убит нашими спецслужбами, а не Березовским у тебя сомнения не вызывает?

----------


## Scorpio

Лично у меня вызывает огромные сомнения то, что Литвиненко вообще был *убит* (а не, скажем, траванулся случайно большой дозой радиоактивного материала, который он таскал с собой).

----------


## Ramil

::  А был ли вообще такой человек?

----------


## Scorpio

> А был ли вообще такой человек?

  ::  Был, Рамил, был. Он даже разоблачительные пресс-конференции устраивал и разоблачительные книжки писал!

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil   А был ли вообще такой человек?    Был, Рамиль, был. Он даже разоблачительные пресс-конференции устраивал и разоблачительные книжки писал!

 Мало ли. На конференциях мог актёр нанятый выступать. А книжки - тоже кто угодно мог писать.  ::

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio        Originally Posted by Ramil   А был ли вообще такой человек?    Был, Рамиль, был. Он даже разоблачительные пресс-конференции устраивал и разоблачительные книжки писал!   Мало ли. На конференциях мог актёр нанятый выступать. А книжки - тоже кто угодно мог писать.

 Ну так, тогда возможно, что мы все вообще в Матрице живем.  ::  
Кстати: очень недурная статья в газете "Взгляд" о поведении британской стороны, и его мотивах:  http://www.vz.ru/columns/2007/7/23/96030.html

----------


## Scorpio

Генпрокуратура не считает сколь-нибудь состоятельными обвинения в адрес А. Лугового:  http://www.izvestia.ru/investigation/article3106461/ 
Вдогонку к теме: вот это -- весьма интересно:  http://www.rg.ru/2007/07/26/maiorov.html 
И, особенно, вот это:  http://img.rg.ru/img/content/16/79/48/lugovoi01.gif 
(Молодцы! Давно искал что-нибудь в этом роде.)

----------


## mishau_

Clumsy Russian media tricks. 
"Вести" перенесли Березовского с шестой страницы приложения на передовицу The Times   
Такие разные первые полосы Times увидели зрители "Вестей" и жители Великобритании в понедельник  http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/russia ... 924881.stm http://lenta.ru/news/2007/08/01/change/

----------


## Ramil

> Clumsy Russian media tricks. 
> "Вести" перенесли Березовского с шестой страницы приложения на передовицу The Times   
> Такие разные первые полосы Times увидели зрители "Вестей" и жители Великобритании в понедельник  http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/russia ... 924881.stm http://lenta.ru/news/2007/08/01/change/

  ::  Тоньше стали работать, почему же clumsy. Выглядит как настоящая  ::

----------


## Leof

Ну-ну. 
С другой стороны, это просто коллаж.
Когда в новостях сплетничают о телефонных разговорах между главами сверхдержав, показывают голову Путина и голову Буша, причём выбирают те фото, где они корчат какие-то глупые рожи, но зато которые очень точно подходят для подобной карикатуры. И это конечно не значит, что снимки были сделаны в момент их разговора. 
Скоро в репортажах об официальных заявлениях президента будут показывать фотографию с белым облачком , вылетающим изо рта, где и будет напечатана цитата. Кавычки будут опускать, так как облачко даст всем понять кто и что сказал. 
Вообще. Предлагаю переделать выпуски новостей в формат мультика South Park! 
Или пусть иллюстрацией к репортажам станут малобюджетные инсценировки с участием низкопробных актёров. А качество видео и спецэфектов будет аналогично сценам первых японских фильмов про Годзилу. Да, ну, и музыку тревожную включать в репортажах, как в сводке Криминальная россия - современные хроники, где музыка украдена из фильма Титаник. 
Ну, или, уж если денег совсем нету, а удивить всех очень хочется, можно делать новости по принципу немого кино. Некто с пылающим взором накрашенных для выразительности чёрной краской глаз будет вбегать в центр кадра, вскинув руку в эксцентрическом жесте и широко раскрывая рот прокричит что-то кому-то. Потом появится картуш с виньетками, куда аккуратно будет вписано резюме репортажа: "Лидер сепаратистов призывает к борьбе с действующим правительством!!!". В следующий момент, как это и должно быть в старом кино, в комично-убыстренном темпе вслед за лидером пробежит толпа воодушевлённых сторонников. И так далее.
Ну, там, и музыка - регтаймы и прочее. 
Вобщем, и те и другие хороши. И британцы и русские, журналисты и политики и спецслужбы, которые раздувают скандал и стараются поссорить наши страны - просто элитарный клуб п*рдунов.

----------


## mishau_

> Ну-ну. 
> С другой стороны, это просто коллаж.
> Когда в новостях сплетничают о телефонных разговорах между главами сверхдержав, показывают голову Путина и голову Буша, причём выбирают те фото, где они корчат какие-то глупые рожи, но зато которые очень точно подходят для подобной карикатуры. И это конечно не значит, что снимки были сделаны в момент их разговора. 
> Скоро в репортажах об официальных заявлениях президента будут показывать фотографию с белым облачком , вылетающим изо рта, где и будет напечатана цитата. Кавычки будут опускать, так как облачко даст всем понять кто и что сказал. 
> Вообще. Предлагаю переделать выпуски новостей в формат мультика South Park! 
> Или пусть иллюстрацией к репортажам станут малобюджетные инсценировки с участием низкопробных актёров. А качество видео и спецэфектов будет аналогично сценам первых японских фильмов про Годзилу. Да, ну, и музыку тревожную включать в репортажах, как в сводке Криминальная россия - современные хроники, где музыка украдена из фильма Титаник. 
> Вобщем, и те и другие хороши. И британцы и русские, журналисты и политики и спецслужбы, которые раздувают скандал и стараются поссорить наши страны - просто элитарный клуб п*рдунов.

 Ну, честно говоря, мне как-то эти все березовские и луговые и прочие дипломатиццкие выкрутасы до глубокой лампочки.   ::

----------


## Leof

Да. 
Но из-за этих споров на международном уровне где чьи бумажки, а где - какашки, тысячи путешественников не могут и не смогут попасть в Великобританию. 
А я мечтаю туда попасть!

----------


## mishau_

> Да. 
> Но из-за этих споров на международном уровне где чьи бумажки, а где - какашки, тысячи путешественников не могут и не смогут попасть в Великобританию. 
> А я мечтаю туда попасть!

 Ну, это просто. Достаточно убедить 70% народу гордиться не голым задом, а здравым смыслом, т.е. не голосовать за чинуш и бюрократов, которые умеют только глумиться.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Да телевизионщики совсем охренели!   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Да телевизионщики совсем охренели!

 Телевидение - враг любого здравомыслящего человека!
Телевизор нужен, чтобы смотреть хорошие фильмы, а не новости.

----------


## Leof

> Да телевизионщики совсем охренели!

 Да!

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Да телевизионщики совсем охренели!     Телевидение - враг любого здравомыслящего человека!
> Телевизор нужен, чтобы смотреть хорошие фильмы, а не новости.

 Как хорошо, что я редко смотрю телевизор! 
А вот фильмы не посмотришь из-за обилия рекламы. Йогурты, прокладки и пиво must die.

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Да телевизионщики совсем охренели!     Телевидение - враг любого здравомыслящего человека!
> Телевизор нужен, чтобы смотреть хорошие фильмы, а не новости.

 Ты всевидящее око, Рамиль!
+1

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Да телевизионщики совсем охренели!     Телевидение - враг любого здравомыслящего человека!
> Телевизор нужен, чтобы смотреть хорошие фильмы, а не новости.   Как хорошо, что я редко смотрю телевизор! 
> А вот фильмы не посмотришь из-за обилия рекламы. Йогурты, прокладки и пиво must die.

 В основном, я смотрю только платные каналы, мой любимый Discovery, ещё есть много каналов, где крутят хорошие российские и советсткие фильмы без рекламы. По общероссийскому телевидению должны показывать что-то уж исключительно интересное, чтобы я стал его смотреть. 
Я как-то отследил эфир одного общероссийского канала в период с 19.00 до 20.00 в будний день.
Из 60 минут эфира, рекламу транслировали 34 минуты, т.е. больше половины эфирного времени, т.е. более уместно говорить не о рекламных паузах, а о паузах между рекламой. 
Ещё одно прямое нарушение закона о рекламе - уровень звука, практически каждый канал этим грешит. Как только начинается реклама - уровень звука подскакивает так, что приходится уменьшать громкость. Когда реклама кончается - опять приходится делать громче. Натуральные враги.

----------


## mishau_

Я тут на собственном примере убедился сегодня. Путинская верхушка боится даже меня!     ::   Что уж говорить про Березовского.  
Дело было так. Иду я, значит, по улице Новый Арбат. И что-то пустая улица средь бела дня. Ну думаю надо как бы сфоткать это дело. Кругом пробки, а тут пустыня сахара.net. Достал, значит я, фотоаппарат, но вдруг откуда-то из-за стоянки машин, появляется молодой человек, предъявляет удостоверение КГБ и говорить мне вежливо "воздержитесь от фотосъемок". Я спросил мол почему, он ответил, "не стОит этого делать". Я подчинился, а потом в полнейшей тишине на бешенной скорости проехала одна легковая машина с мигалкой. По пустому Новому Арбату. Потом еще две.  Потом четыре джипа, здоровенных что бронепоезд на твоем запасном пути, а потом опять целая очередь машин легковых.  Потом дали движение, а чорные мошины с крякалками еще ехали и ехали и крякали.  
Вот как они простых людей с фотоаппаратом боятся.    ::

----------


## scotcher

> Да. 
> Но из-за этих споров на международном уровне где чьи бумажки, а где - какашки, тысячи путешественников не могут и не смогут попасть в Великобританию. 
> А я мечтаю туда попасть!

 I hope you're joking, because if not you have been horribly mis-informed. 
Only diplomatic visas are affected in any way. Tourist visas, business visas, and visitor's visas are being issued as usual.

----------


## Rtyom

> Я тут на собственном примере убедился сегодня. Путинская верхушка боится даже меня!      Что уж говорить про Березовского.  
> Дело было так. Иду я, значит, по улице Новый Арбат. И что-то пустая улица средь бела дня. Ну думаю надо как бы сфоткать это дело. Кругом пробки, а тут пустыня сахара.net. Достал, значит я, фотоаппарат, но вдруг откуда-то из-за стоянки машин, появляется молодой человек, предъявляет удостоверение КГБ и говорить мне вежливо "воздержитесь от фотосъемок". Я спросил мол почему, он ответил, "не стОит этого делать". Я подчинился, а потом в полнейшей тишине на бешенной скорости проехала одна легковая машина с мигалкой. По пустому Новому Арбату. Потом еще две.  Потом четыре джипа, здоровенных что бронепоезд на твоем запасном пути, а потом опять целая очередь машин легковых.  Потом дали движение, а чорные мошины с крякалками еще ехали и ехали и крякали.  
> Вот как они простых людей с фотоаппаратом боятся.

 Описал просто супер!  ::  Пешы исчо, пожалуйста.  ::  
Надо было поинтересоваться у молодого человека, а что бы он сделал, если не воздержаться. Это твоё гражданское право!

----------


## Ramil

Это ФСО - полные м.даки! (так о них даже комитетчики отзываются). Лучше подчиниться. Они вообще "над законом". И доказать что-либо - просто невозможно.

----------


## Rtyom

Вот редиски. Я тоже так хочу.  ::   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Вот редиски. Я тоже так хочу.

 Хочешь быть псом властного хозяина и подъедать крошки с его стола?

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Вот редиски. Я тоже так хочу.     Хочешь быть псом властного хозяина и подъедать крошки с его стола?

 Нет. Это примитивно. Я хочу аналог таких же прав. Только такие «права» получают не в земной жизни.

----------


## Leof

> Only diplomatic visas are affected in any way. Tourist visas, business visas, and visitor's visas are being issued as usual.

 The politics say so, unfortunately the travel agents say the opposite and the tourists too. The whole process of geting visa got difficulties.

----------


## mishau_

Вот я украдкой заснял кусочек    http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/1125/newarbatus4.jpg

----------


## Rtyom

Теперь тебя упекут.  ::  
А что там парень в зелёной майке делает? Пистолет достаёт?

----------


## Scorpio

> Clumsy Russian media tricks. 
> "Вести" перенесли Березовского с шестой страницы приложения на передовицу The Times  
> Такие разные первые полосы Times увидели зрители "Вестей" и жители Великобритании в понедельник  http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/russia ... 924881.stm http://lenta.ru/news/2007/08/01/change/

 "Вести" -- молодцы! Грамотно умыли "Times", и не придерешься...

----------


## scotcher

> Originally Posted by scotcher  
> Only diplomatic visas are affected in any way. Tourist visas, business visas, and visitor's visas are being issued as usual.   The politics say so, unfortunately the travel agents say the opposite and the tourists too. The whole process of geting visa got difficulties.

 Or the Russian press and TV news shows say that the travel agents and the tourists say so, perhaps? 
I call shanninigans. The British government has absolutely nothing to gain and lots to lose by making it more difficult for tourists and businessmen to come to the UK, and they have no history of ever having made it more difficult for the citizens of a country to aquire a visa just because relations with that country deteriorated, even when the falling-out was a lot worse than the one we're talking about here. That they would be able do it secretly is just laughable. 
Don't believe everything you hear on the TV  ::

----------


## mishau_

> "Вести" -- молодцы! Грамотно умыли "Times", и не придерешься...

 Чего ж ту молоцового. По-моему это называется "притянуть за уши" и "высосать из пальца". Кстати интересно, как это будет по-английски? 
Кстати, вот неплохой комментарий.  http://mk.ru/blogs/MK/2007/08/03/society/304097/

----------


## Leof

> The British government has absolutely nothing to gain and lots to lose by making it more difficult for tourists and businessmen to come to the UK,...

 Then I will hope that that is true.

----------


## mishau_

Я тоже слышал, что бизнес и туризм останутся. И что визы лишаться только русские официальные лица. Причем если они поедут в Бртн в качестве неофициальных лиц, то и им будет можно.

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  
> "Вести" -- молодцы! Грамотно умыли "Times", и не придерешься...   Чего ж ту молоцового. По-моему это называется "притянуть за уши" и "высосать из пальца". Кстати интересно, как это будет по-английски?

 Ну, может, "умыли" здесь не очень подходящее слово. Однако, я не вижу никакого криминала в том, чтобы показать в эфире коллаж газеты, состоящий из заголовка и статьи, пусть и опубликованной на другой полосе. По моему, никто не заявлял в эфире ничего вроде: "это -- аутентичная копия газеты, выглядящая так, как она вышла из типографии..." Показали коллаж, и не скрывали, что это коллаж. Так в чем претензии к "Вестям"?   

> Кстати, вот неплохой комментарий.  http://mk.ru/blogs/MK/2007/08/03/society/304097/

 Скучновато, и (как всегда у Минкина) многовато пустого словоблудия.
Хотя есть отдельные верные мысли. Напр. согласен с тем, что (из того, что мы знаем) убедительная версия не вырисовывается. С другой стороны, мало знаем мы в основном потому, что британцы скрывают все факты, а нашим следакам, как я понимаю, нормально поработать там так и не дали.
Пока нет каких-нибудь новых убедительных фактов я, пожалуй, склоняюсь к тому, что предполагал в самом начале: смерть Литвиненко -- полная случайность, последовавшая из-за неосторожного обращения этого идиота с весьма опасным радиоактивным веществом. *Или веществами?* Осмелюсь напомнить, что официальное заключение об его смерти до сих пор не опубликовано, и чем он отравился на самом деле, мы не знаем. Вполне возможно, что кроме Po-210 было что-то намного похуже. В общем, британцам есть что скрывать.
ЗЫ. Комментарий эксперта-радиолога в конце понравился. Очень толковый. Всем советую почитать.

----------


## mishau_

Телеканал "Россия" отверг обвинения в фальсификации передовицы The Times, объяснив инцидент "особенностями компьютерной верстки".   http://www.mignews.com/news/society/cis ... 43239.html  
Вот статья:  *The Times: Даже богатые заслуживают, чтобы их защищали от России*  
Вниманию зрителей российской телевизионной программы «Вести», а также всех жителей планеты, которые привержены принципам правового государства: первую полосу номера Times в этот понедельник не занимал материал с весьма спорным мнением о Борисе Березовском, живущим в Суррее российском эмигранте, миллиардере и любителе черных замшевых туфель. 
Произошел уморительно смешной инцидент (если бы намерения и последствия не были в действительности весьма серьезными): программа «Вести» фальсифицировала первую полосу Times и показала ее в эфире под видом подлинной. Подделка состояла в том, что материал, в реальности опубликованный на этой полосе, был заменен взятой из второй тетрадки газеты колонкой Стефани Марш с заголовком «Berezovsky is playing us, and it's embarrassing» («Березовский водит нас за нос – стыдно, господа!»). 
Уточним: Марш действительно написала этот материал. И он был опубликован под этим заголовком (хотя далеко не на первой полосе). Этому факту была дана ложная интерпретация, чтобы намекнуть, что британский истеблишмент ополчился на богатейшего из беженцев и требует его выдачи России, где Березовский находится в розыске по многочисленным обвинениям в мошенничестве. Но опровержение все равно необходимо. 
Марш права в том, что российским олигархам, располагающим высокооплачиваемыми командами пиарщиков, почти никогда не стоит верить на слово. Но мы нимало не должны стыдиться нынешнего статуса Березовского как жителя Великобритании, законно находящегося в нашей стране. Нет, этим фактом нам следует гордиться, а прежде чем аннулировать этот статус – хорошенько подумать. Прелюбопытный феномен пребывания Березовского здесь, то, как он толкует со своими собратьями-изгнанниками и курсирует между Западным Лондоном и другими местами на бешеной скорости в лимузинах с затемненными стеклами, – это настоятельное заявление британской судебной системы, которая более-менее работает, о том, что она не станет иметь дело с российской судебной системой: системой, которая, очевидно, не работает вовсе. 
В биографии Березовского каждый абзац – сенсация: миллиарды, которые он выгреб из руин Советского Союза, неограниченная власть при Ельцине, эпический разрыв с Путиным, побег в Лондон и подстрекательский призыв к свержению режима, который он оставил на покинутой родине. 
Но для британского суда все это время имел принципиальное значение только один абзац: утверждение Березовского, что в случае возвращения в Россию он «обоснованно боится преследования». Вначале это утверждение было отвергнуто, но в сентябре 2003 года, после подачи апелляции, признано достоверным, и Березовскому предоставили политическое убежище. Российский посол в Лондоне заявил тогда, что *это решение – знак пренебрежения к работе российской Генеральной прокуратуры, которая подкрепила запрос об экстрадиции подробными обвинениями в мошенничестве.* 
Березовский не ангел – но *работа российской Генеральной прокуратуры заслуживает именно презрения*. После прихода Путина к власти *главы этого ведомства ни разу не проявили ни капли принципиальности или независимости*. Напротив, они добились заключения в тюрьму или изгнания врагов Путина и *не смогли раскрыть ни одного из череды убийств, совершенных явно по политическим мотивам*. Одним из таких убийств было убийство Литвиненко. Если Березовского отправят на родину, он наверняка станет следующим. *Россия – великая страна, которой правят головорезы.* От них заслуживают защиты даже миллиардеры.  http://www.rosbalt.ru/2007/8/2/403650.html

----------


## Leof

> Осмелюсь напомнить, что официальное заключение об его смерти до сих пор не опубликовано, и чем он отравился на самом деле, мы не знаем. Вполне возможно, что кроме Po-210 было что-то намного похуже.

 Да! Например в кофе попал чей-то волос. 
А насчёт коллажирования, я скажу, что так тоже нельзя. 
Взяли одно, подрисовали другое, сказали третье.
Если, например, в британских СМИ покажут страницу с надписью Конституция РФ, а под ней, ну чёй-нибудь первое, что придёт в голову, на злобу дня. 
Таймз - известное и уважаемое издание, и так использовать его символику это не деликатно, не совсем этично для профессиональной журналистики и просто по-человечески. 
Я же предлагаю - давайте в новостях показывать коллажи, где у патриарха будет на груди красоваться значок с Мерелином Менсоном, а у президента во время встречи на рабочем столе будет лежать газета со сканвордами или погашенная об стол папироска. 
Нет. Я против. Это как раз то, о чём Рамиль говорил - манипулирование общественным мнением. Сейчас они вообще скажут невесть чаво!

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Осмелюсь напомнить, что официальное заключение об его смерти до сих пор не опубликовано, и чем он отравился на самом деле, мы не знаем. Вполне возможно, что кроме Po-210 было что-то намного похуже.   Да! Например в кофе попал чей-то волос.

 Это у вас такая попытка сарказма? Тогда получилось не смешно.   

> А насчёт коллажирования, я скажу, что так тоже нельзя. 
> Взяли одно, подрисовали другое, сказали третье.
> Если, например, в британских СМИ покажут страницу с надписью Конституция РФ, а под ней, ну чёй-нибудь первое, что придёт в голову, на злобу дня.

 Если под надписью "Конституция России" будет показана конституция республики Вануату, то у меня, конечно, будут большие возражения. А вот если под этой надписью будет любая страница Конституции России -- никаких возражений у меня нет и быть не может. Особенно, если это будет страница со статьей 62 (которую им полезно почитать   ::  ).   

> Таймз - известное и уважаемое издание, и так использовать его символику это не деликатно, не совсем этично для профессиональной журналистики и просто по-человечески.

 Ну, объясните это EuroNews. Они тоже в разделе "Обзор прессы" постоянно показывают компьютерные коллажи газет (в том числе и российских, напр. "Ведомости" и "Коммерсант").   

> Я же предлагаю - давайте в новостях показывать коллажи, где у патриарха будет на груди красоваться значок с Мерелином Менсоном, а у президента во время встречи на рабочем столе будет лежать газета со сканвордами или погашенная об стол папироска.

 А я предлагаю другое: давайте не будет так передергивать.   

> Нет. Я против. Это как раз то, о чём Рамиль говорил - манипулирование общественным мнением. Сейчас они вообще скажут невесть чаво!

 Телевидение вообще по определению манипулирует общественным мнением. Ну и? Не нравится -- не смотрите. Читайте новости в Интернете (гдле вашим мнением тоже будут манипулировать, но другие люди  ::  ).

----------


## Ramil

Тогда давайте доведём идею до своего логического завершения.
Давайте будем печатать альтернативные версии Таймс и распространять их по Великобритании. То же самое проделать с другими изданиями. Наконец-то западная пресса будет писать о нас только то, что нам надо.

----------


## Leof

Scorpio, я вовсе не пытался выражать сарказм по поводу этого факта или вашего отношения к произошедшему. Это правда.
Рассматривайте мою шутку как неудачную или неуместную, если хотите, но не принимайте её так на счёт своего высказывания. Шутка относилась лишь к качеству напитков, подаваемых в некоторых Лондоских ресторанах, а объяснять её смысл я считаю ненужным. 
Насчёт конституции и очерёдности газетных страниц. Теоретически ничего страшного. Но это подтасовка очерёдности просто некрасивый жест вот и всё. Неважно, что делают на Евроньюз. "Так поступают все - и мы будем" - так что ли получается? Зачем каналу Россия ориентироваться на стандарты Евроньюз - каналу, многое в котором ещё не доработано. Даже если это правда, что там, говоря про передовицы различных газет используются коллажи, хотя я этого и не замечал. Значит, я так же не одобряю действий Евроньюз. Разницы здесь нет. 
Но вот представьте. Я всё-таки утрирую, так как это приувеличение помогает увидеть суть вопроса, а я считаю, что очерёднось страниц имеет некое принципиальное значение. Представьте, что в фоторепортаже о беседе президента с журналистами над абзацем, посвящённом осуждению темы Беслана, будет по неаккуратности или нещепетильности верстальщика, а может по умыслу помещена фотография Путина, которого насмешил чей-то абсурдный вопрос, заданный на этой-же прессконференции. Кадр оттуда же - да! Смысл искажён - разумеется. В том, что Таймз не поместила статью на передовицу были определённые причины. Мы их не знаем, но зачем ими лукаво пренебрегать и что-то фантазировать? 
И вашим и моим мнением в таком случае кто-то или что-то манипулирует. Нам остаётся только самим оценить, в какой степени.
На мой взгляд, такой коллаж пусть даже чуть, но выходит за рамки журналистской этики. Тем более, что это официальное новстное агенство и общероссийский канал. 
Могу я попросить вас, если вы не согласны, не комментировать каждую мою мысль в отдельности, а просто сказать, что вы не согласны или выразить вашу мысль цельным абзацем, не переходящим в цитирование. А то наша манера вести диспуты напоминает что-то комичное, газетную полемику, а не разговор. 
PS Рамиль, я за!  ::

----------


## Mikhail_S

Я не понимаю Вас всех, из-за чего шум? Из-за того, что посредственную статью в передавицу Таймс сунули? Помойму не стоит принимать так близко к сердцу высосанную из пальца проблему.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Тогда давайте доведём идею до своего логического завершения.
> Давайте будем печатать альтернативные версии Таймс и распространять их по Великобритании. То же самое проделать с другими изданиями. Наконец-то западная пресса будет писать о нас только то, что нам надо.

 А кто смотрел эту программу? Действительно ли была дана такая интерпретация? Если да, то не пойму нашей выгоды. Сказали, что в UK нас поддерживают, а нас не поддерживают. Гм, и что дальше? Чего добивались-то? Улучшить общественное мнение о Великобритании?  ::   
А то что материалы с других полос показывают в новостях под шапкой газеты (ака "на первой полосе") - по-моему не криминал. Дело в наглядности.

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Тогда давайте доведём идею до своего логического завершения.
> Давайте будем печатать альтернативные версии Таймс и распространять их по Великобритании. То же самое проделать с другими изданиями. Наконец-то западная пресса будет писать о нас только то, что нам надо.   А кто смотрел эту программу? Действительно ли была дана такая интерпретация? Если да, то не пойму нашей выгоды. Сказали, что в UK нас поддерживают, а нас не поддерживают. Гм, и что дальше? Чего добивались-то? Улучшить общественное мнение о Великобритании?   
> А то что материалы с других полос показывают в новостях под шапкой газеты (ака "на первой полосе") - по-моему не криминал. Дело в наглядности.

 Этот прием с коллажем называется выдергивание из контекста с целью сформировать у публики неверное мнение. В частности такое, что Таймз уделяет Березовскому повышенное внимание. Я у тебя тоже могу надергать фраз из сообщений с скомбинировать их на свой лад и выставить тебя в нехорошем свете. Этот прием нечестный. Более того, если такое делается в отношении нашей власти, за это могут и посадить.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Тогда давайте доведём идею до своего логического завершения.
> Давайте будем печатать альтернативные версии Таймс и распространять их по Великобритании. То же самое проделать с другими изданиями. Наконец-то западная пресса будет писать о нас только то, что нам надо.   А кто смотрел эту программу? Действительно ли была дана такая интерпретация? Если да, то не пойму нашей выгоды. Сказали, что в UK нас поддерживают, а нас не поддерживают. Гм, и что дальше? Чего добивались-то? Улучшить общественное мнение о Великобритании?

 Выгода простая, базируется на исследованиях в области психологии.
Если ложь повторять снова и снова - она становится "правдой" в умах людей. Известный пропагандистский трюк.
Ведь как, например, перед выборами кандидаты поступают - говорят "такой-то - вор и взяточник" (ни доказательств, ничего, естественно не приводится), и жертва начинает оправдываться или говорит "да такой-то - сам вор и взяточник". Вред уже нанесён, независимо от того, кто и что потом будет говорить. Оправдывающийся всегда проигрывает.
Телеканал вещает на Российскую аудиторию. Вполне вероятно те, кто видел этот монтаж не видели последующих разборок. У них чёткая ассоциация - наше дело правое.    

> А то что материалы с других полос показывают в новостях под шапкой газеты (ака "на первой полосе") - по-моему не криминал. Дело в наглядности.

 А это уже контр-игра. Ведь раньше на это внимание не обращали, теперь какой хай поднялся. Почему - чтобы сказать - телеканал Россия лжёт! Таким образом, даже заметка на 6 полосе приложения к Таймс успешно нейтрализуется, и ей уже никто не верит. 
Человеческий мозг - загадочная штука. Ассоциации с ложью телеканала про передовицу будут передаваться и на ту самую заметку. 
Знаешь, как в поговорке - "Не то ты украл, не то у тебя украли". Ведь для большинства это не так уж и важно. Слышали что-то, где-то, какой-то негатив, может и не вспомнят какой именно. Но вот неприятный осадочек останется.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> ... выдергивание из контекста с целью сформировать у публики неверное мнение.

 Угу, то что происходит у нас в ветке "Политика".  ::

----------


## mishau_

> Знаешь, как в поговорке - "Не то ты украл, не то у тебя украли". Ведь для большинства это не так уж и важно. Слышали что-то, где-то, какой-то негатив, может и не вспомнят какой именно. Но вот неприятный осадочек останется.

 Мне кацца на основной такой прием не тянет. Уж в чем в чем, а в лоховатости у нас народ нельзя обвинить.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  
> Знаешь, как в поговорке - "Не то ты украл, не то у тебя украли". Ведь для большинства это не так уж и важно. Слышали что-то, где-то, какой-то негатив, может и не вспомнят какой именно. Но вот неприятный осадочек останется.   Мне кацца на основной такой прием не тянет. Уж в чем в чем, а в лоховатости у нас народ нельзя обвинить.

 Посмотри на статистику преступлений по статье Мошенничество и подумай над своими словами. Так же вспомни названия "Чара", "Властелина", "МММ", "Хопёр-Инвест" и пр.
Как говорил герой Абдулова в фильме "Гений" - страна непуганных идиотов.

----------


## Leof

> Угу, то что происходит у нас в ветке "Политика".

 В общем-то, это поведение естественно для каждого человека, для всех нас. Если наши аргументы не достаточно вески, мы часто утрируем или повышаем голос, меняем расстановку акцентов, недоговариваем, становимся избирательны в приведении фактов, используем мимику... По большому счёту, никто не прав и все отчасти правы. Каждый волен судить о фактах в соотнесясь с собсвенным пониманием морали, справедливости и логики.

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_        Originally Posted by Ramil  
> Знаешь, как в поговорке - "Не то ты украл, не то у тебя украли". Ведь для большинства это не так уж и важно. Слышали что-то, где-то, какой-то негатив, может и не вспомнят какой именно. Но вот неприятный осадочек останется.   Мне кацца на основной такой прием не тянет. Уж в чем в чем, а в лоховатости у нас народ нельзя обвинить.   Посмотри на статистику преступлений по статье Мошенничество и подумай над своими словами. Так же вспомни названия "Чара", "Властелина", "МММ", "Хопёр-Инвест" и пр.
> Как говорил герой Абдулова в фильме "Гений" - страна непуганных идиотов.

 Это просто жадность и страсть к халяве и русское авось.  ::  Ни я, ни мои знакомые почему-то не побежали туда с деньгами. А у многих еще реформы Павлова из головы не выходили. А группы этих людей все-таки малы. В нашем случае, если я верно тебя понял, этот прием должен быть рассчитан на большие массы людей. Вот это и не вяжется. Да, кто-то клюнет, но этого недостаточно.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Вот статья: *The Times: Даже богатые заслуживают, чтобы их защищали от России*
> [....] 
> Одним из таких убийств было убийство Литвиненко. Если Березовского отправят на родину, он наверняка станет следующим. *Россия – великая страна, которой правят головорезы.* От них заслуживают защиты даже миллиардеры.

 Да уж... Прочитала еще раз эту статейку. Бессовестная манипуляция, которой должны позавидовать даже "Вести". Материал подается в таком ключе, что можно подумать, будто это выдержки (или основная идея) статьи Марш, которую от нас гнусно утаили. 
Одна эта фраза чего стоит: "Россия – великая страна, которой правят головорезы. От них заслуживают защиты даже миллиардеры"! Думаешь: "Вот как Марш нас припечатала". 
Если же прочитать оригинальную статью "Berezovsky is playing us, and it’s embarrassing", видно, что:
а) *симпатии к Березовскому там НЕТ, в лучшем случае просматривается легкая ирония.*  

> It’s not clear what exactly his aim in life now is, other than to destabilise Russia or dream idly of using “force to change this regime”. To that end, he seems to realise how susceptible we British are to a bit of prejudiced speculation. Say bad things about the Kremlin and, parrot-like, British journalists and intelligence agents will start talking about the “new cold war”.

 б) *высмеиваются предположительные покушения на его жизнь, и вообще его показания по этому поводу подвергаются сомнению*
[quote]Let’s go through that “assassination attempt” again. What happened was this. The first version posited that a Russian man known to M15, armed with a gun and using a child as a decoy, was about to take aim at Berezovsky in the Park Lane Hilton when British Secret Service agents dramatically saved the day by apprehending the gunman.  
Subsequent reports present a less exciting scenario. The would-be assassin was actually staying at the Hilton and there was no gun. Oh, and Berezovsky was out of the country. Finally, who do you fancy was the primary source for the stories? It was our

----------


## Ramil

> В нашем случае, если я верно тебя понял, этот прием должен быть рассчитан на большие массы людей. Вот это и не вяжется. Да, кто-то клюнет, но этого недостаточно.

 Не совсем так. Обычно фактическая часть сообщения быстро стирается из нашей памяти, но вот неприятные ассоциации, которые вызвало это сообщение остаются. Поэтому когда в следующий раз будет ссылка на это сообщение, у человека уже будет сформирован определённый эмоциональный фильтр, через который он будет воспринимать последующую информацию. Мы все (я имею в виду людей вообще) очень зависим от своих эмоций при восприятии информации. Пример - анекдоты. Анекдот, рассказанный к месту вызовет взрыв смеха и веселья, но тот же анекдот, рассказанный, когда люди находятся в подавленном состоянии в лучшем случае вызовет секундную улыбку, а в худшем - пожатие плечами и покручивание пальцем у виска. 
Тот же главный герой этого топика - Литвиненко. Факты таковы, что никто не знает, правда ли то, что отравитель - Луговой. Доказательств нет, и фактически - ничего не доказано. Но спроси, думаю, любого британца, и он тебе скажет, кто отравитель. Больше того, он скажет, что отравление произошло по личному приказу Путина.

----------


## mishau_

Что-то я в этом сомневаюсь. А-у, британцы, а-у-у!  ::

----------


## Scorpio

gRomoZeka, +10. 
Статейку я уже читал на ИноСМИ. Мораль ее можно свести к одной фразе: Березовский -- мерзавец, но это НАШ мерзавец! Ничего, кроме омерзения, такая философия не вызывает.

----------


## mishau_

Это - не выдержки, это - обзор прессы составленный Росабалтом. Я их частенько читаю. У них всегда так делается обзор прессы. А кто их не читает, тот может и думает про выдержки. Мне они нравятся потому что имеют свою интерпретацию событий. А холуйские газеты не имеют ничего. Они смотрят в рот власти.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> У них всегда так делается обзор прессы. А кто их не читает, тот может и думает про выдержки. Мне они нравятся потому что имеют свою интерпретацию событий. А холуйские газеты не имеют ничего. Они смотрят в рот власти.

 И очень плохо, что ТАК у них делается обзор прессы, а проще говоря - вранье, не подтвержденное оригинальными цитатами или какими-либо ссылками. 
Смешно, что после таких "интерпретаций" и таких "обзоров" они пытались обвинить "Вести" в "неправильной" трактовке статьи (выходит, "Вести" на свою интерпретации права не имеют).  
И грустно, что некоторые принимают такие вольные изложения фактов за чистую монету, не побеспокоившись познакомиться с первоисточником. Еще и радуются, что, вот, мол, зато не по-холуйски. Не любо - не слушай, а врать не мешай.

----------


## mishau_

Это не искажение и не интерпретация. Это просто точка зрения авторов обзоров. Мне нравится.

----------


## mishau_

Опять "Вести". 2005 год. Это насчет холуйских изданий.  
Обратите внимание, что высота столбцов не соответствует процентам, набранных партиями. Столбик "Единой России" в 2 раза выше, чем "Партии пенсионеров", хотя результат выше всего в 1,4 раза. Такой маленькой хитростью достигается необходимая визуальная иллюзия о значительном преимуществе "Единой России".    http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=64370

----------


## Ramil

::  Такое впечатление, что об этих "приёмчиках", которыми пользуются телеканалы, вы узнали только что. 
Это _АБСОЛЮТНО НОРМАЛЬНОЕ_ явление по всему миру. ВСЕ ТАК ДЕЛАЮТ!. Когда, наконец, люди поймут, что в мире нет "независимого" телевидения. ТВ - это не просто средство передачи информации, это мощнейший инструмент по манипулированию массами.
Ни одно правительство не оставляет этот факт без внимания. И глупо обвинять один-единственный телеканал, когда этим грешат все.

----------


## mishau_

> Такое впечатление, что об этих "приёмчиках", которыми пользуются телеканалы, вы узнали только что. 
> Это _АБСОЛЮТНО НОРМАЛЬНОЕ_ явление по всему миру. ВСЕ ТАК ДЕЛАЮТ!. Когда, наконец, люди поймут, что в мире нет "независимого" телевидения. ТВ - это не просто средство передачи информации, это мощнейший инструмент по манипулированию массами.
> Ни одно правительство не оставляет этот факт без внимания. И глупо обвинять один-единственный телеканал, когда этим грешат все.

 Профессионалы так не делают. С удовольствием посмотрел бы что-нибудь из BBC.  
А насчет манипуляции, сегодня выступал по радио "Свобода" человек, журналист из газеты "Коммерсантъ", который первый заметил этот ляп и опубликовал его. Он сказал, что это просто непрофессиональный подход, делается не всегда умышленно, а по большей частью из-за пренебрежения журналистской этикой, неграмотностьи, слабой эрудированности авторов и т.п. И разборки после этого бывают жестокие. К слову сказать, в самом "Коммераснте" Photoshop и прочие средства обработки запрещены.

----------


## Rtyom

Я считаю, что размер столбиков это просто для наглядности. Главное, согласитесь, цифры. И не о чем спорить про какие-то «манипуляции». Не тот это случай.  ::

----------


## mishau_

> Я считаю, что размер столбиков это просто для наглядности. Главное, согласитесь, цифры. И не о чем спорить про какие-то «манипуляции». Не тот это случай.

 Для наглядности, что ЕР в два раза превосходит партию пенсионеров, а не в 1,4.

----------


## Rtyom

Не надо искать «врага» всегда и везде!

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Для наглядности, что ЕР в два раза превосходит партию пенсионеров, а не в 1,4.

 Точно, это глобальный заговор против партии пенсионеров. LOL

----------


## mishau_

> Не надо искать «врага» всегда и везде!

 Никто не ищет. Просто это халтура. И почему-то в пользу ЕР. Возможно нечестный прием. Не удивлюсь, что у всяких "Яблок" и СПС-ов такой фигни навалом.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Не надо искать «врага» всегда и везде!   Никто не ищет. Просто это халтура. И почему-то в пользу ЕР. Возможно нечестный прием. Не удивлюсь, что у всяких "Яблок" и СПС-ов такой фигни навалом.

 _mishau, из параллельной ветки спрашиваю - а это, по твоему, не обман? Факты не искажены - проценты указаны верно. Почему это нельзя делать телеканалу Россия и можно журналу Дойче-Велле?

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Не надо искать «врага» всегда и везде!   Никто не ищет. Просто это халтура. И почему-то в пользу ЕР. Возможно нечестный прием. Не удивлюсь, что у всяких "Яблок" и СПС-ов такой фигни навалом.   _mishau, из параллельной ветки спрашиваю - а это, по твоему, не обман? Факты не искажены - проценты указаны верно. Почему это нельзя делать телеканалу Россия и можно журналу Дойче-Велле?

 Это обман, но он основан на предположении, что при отражении процентов столбцы будут иметь соотвествующие пропорции, как это сделано во многих правильных отчетах. С другой стороны должно ли быть такое предположение верно при публикации - не всегда. Например, цифры по порядку величин 1000, 100, 10, 1 и 0.1 очень трудно бывает разместить пропорционально и приходится намеренно искажать (логарифмировать) график, ьрать какое-то средне геометрическое. Но здесь у Вестей не тот случай, а главное не это, а то что это в пользу ЕР, что вызывает дополнительные кривотолки.

----------


## Ramil

::  Да, в разных ветках мнения твои разнятся.

----------


## mishau_

> Да, в разных ветках мнения твои разнятся.

 Нет, просто ты пытаешься одно применить к другому, как раз там где этого не надо.

----------


## Mikhail_S

> ...Почему это нельзя делать телеканалу Россия и можно журналу Дойче-Велле?

 Потому что журнал загранишный. Чтобы "там" не писали, это для многих остается незыблемой правдой. Не стану говорить ,почему так происходит. Не совсем приятно будет некоторым слышать это.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil   Да, в разных ветках мнения твои разнятся.   Нет, просто ты пытаешься одно применить к другому, как раз там где этого не надо.

 Ага, вообще я называю это политикой двойных стандартов.

----------


## mishau_

> Ramil wrote:
> ...Почему это нельзя делать телеканалу Россия и можно журналу Дойче-Велле?

 Россия занимается мелкой подтасовкой, а вот Дойче-велле нельзя уличить в этом. Не знаю с чего ты взял что Дойче-велле занималась подтасовкой и двойными стандартами. Тем более они ссылку на источник дали.

----------


## Ramil

> Ramil wrote:
> ...Почему это нельзя делать телеканалу Россия и можно журналу Дойче-Велле?   Россия занимается мелкой подтасовкой, а вот Дойче-велле нельзя уличить в этом. Не знаю с чего ты взял что Дойче-велле занималась подтасовкой и двойными стандартами. Тем более они ссылку на источник дали.

 Ладно, проехали, тебя всё равно ни в чём не убедить. На западе все святые, а у нас одни враги. Но в таком случае и телеканал обвинить не в чем. Цифры в процентах приведены правильно. А то, что столбик другой высоты - так это фигня. Цифры-то правильные. Никакого обмана.

----------


## Scorpio

А вообще-то, вся эта история с заголовком Times -- отличный пример удачной журналистской *провокации*!
Не заметили? Появилась вдруг в этой газете (каким-то чудом) статья, обоснованно намекающая читателю, что БАБ -- мерзавец, и не всем его словам следует слепо верить. И вот, вместо того, чтобы обсуждать статью по существу, благополучно раздут флейм по поводу журналистской этики. Вместо того, чтобы обсуждать статью по существу -- все говорят о том, этично ли показывать коллаж со статьей, или неэтично. Не надо объяснять, что таким образом можно "заболтать" все, что угодно. Тактика правильная.  ::  
И, кстати, нетрудно заметить, что с самим делом Литвиненко -- абсолютно та же история. Тоже, вместо обсуждения *сути уголовного дела*, британцы раздули политический скандал (и мне кажется, абсолютно сознательно и намеренно). И теперь никто уже не хочет обсуждать, виновен ли Луговой и кто убил Литвиненко -- обсуждают вместо этого, кого еще вышлют из UK, а кого из России. Про суть дела все благополучно забыли. Тактика видна та же.

----------


## Leof

В сказанном безусловно имеется доля истины.

----------


## mishau_

> В сказанном безусловно имеется доля истины.

 Доля. С другой стороны, профессионалы говорят, действия "Вестей" непрофессиональные. Это простительно для Комсомолки, где глупо указывать на неточности типа 5 или 7 любовников у К. Собчак. Но в серьезных изданиях такие дешевые трюки - непрофессионализм. Это говорят серьезные журналисты. Я им буду больше верить, чем вам например, уж простите.    ::    

> А вообще-то, вся эта история с заголовком Times -- отличный пример удачной журналистской *провокации*!
> Не заметили? Появилась вдруг в этой газете (каким-то чудом) статья, обоснованно намекающая читателю, что БАБ -- мерзавец, и не всем его словам следует слепо верить. И вот, вместо того, чтобы обсуждать статью по существу, благополучно раздут флейм по поводу журналистской этики. Вместо того, чтобы обсуждать статью по существу -- все говорят о том, этично ли показывать коллаж со статьей, или неэтично. Не надо объяснять, что таким образом можно "заболтать" все, что угодно. Тактика правильная.

 А вот неча было The Times искажать! Вот в чем непрофессионализм. Кривой ляп всегда будет первым в обсуждении, чем существо вопроса.

----------


## Leof

Когда я читаю свои посты, то прихожу к выводу, что я тоже за журналистскую этику и профессионализм. :P

----------


## Ramil

> А вообще-то, вся эта история с заголовком Times -- отличный пример удачной журналистской *провокации*!
> Не заметили? Появилась вдруг в этой газете (каким-то чудом) статья, обоснованно намекающая читателю, что БАБ -- мерзавец, и не всем его словам следует слепо верить. И вот, вместо того, чтобы обсуждать статью по существу, благополучно раздут флейм по поводу журналистской этики. Вместо того, чтобы обсуждать статью по существу -- все говорят о том, этично ли показывать коллаж со статьей, или неэтично. Не надо объяснять, что таким образом можно "заболтать" все, что угодно. Тактика правильная.  
> И, кстати, нетрудно заметить, что с самим делом Литвиненко -- абсолютно та же история. Тоже, вместо обсуждения *сути уголовного дела*, британцы раздули политический скандал (и мне кажется, абсолютно сознательно и намеренно). И теперь никто уже не хочет обсуждать, виновен ли Луговой и кто убил Литвиненко -- обсуждают вместо этого, кого еще вышлют из UK, а кого из России. Про суть дела все благополучно забыли. Тактика видна та же.

 Правильно. Так работает система. Только наивные люди могут полагать, что пресса объективна и добросовестна. Причём это касается прессы вообще, как у нас, так и у них. 
Тут всего-то надо посмотреть, из чего складывается доход журналиста. Ведь всегда есть главный редактор, который должен следовать редакционной политике и вставлять в номер только те материалы, которые ей отвечают. У журналиста есть выбор - писать то, что хочет он и потом мыкаться с поисках издания, которое согласилось бы его напечатать. Заканчивается это тем, что либо он не находит такое издание, либо материал публикуют но в таком месте и в таком издании, что мало кто его прочитает.
Если же он хочет получать солидные гонорары и печататься в модных изданиях, он обязан следовать редакционной политике издания.
Все хотят хорошо кушать. Поэтому статья пишется под готовый вывод. Т.е. сначала редактор формулирует выводы, которая статья должна сделать, а уж журналист начинает под эти выводы факты и слова подводить.
Если мне не верите, можете поинтересоваться в любом издании.
С теми или иными вариациями эта схема действует повсеместно. Независимой прессы не бывает.

----------


## Mikhail_S

> Originally Posted by Leof  В сказанном безусловно имеется доля истины.   Доля. С другой стороны, профессионалы говорят, действия "Вестей" непрофессиональные. Это простительно для Комсомолки, где глупо указывать на неточности типа 5 или 7 любовников у К. Собчак. Но в серьезных изданиях такие дешевые трюки - непрофессионализм. Это говорят серьезные журналисты. Я им буду больше верить, чем вам например, уж простите.

 Считаю, что нужно делать выводы самостоятельно, без подсказок "профи". И отстаивать свою точку зрения, а не мнение кого-то только лишь потому, что он из зарубежного издания. Просто проанализировать то, что говорит та и другая сторона и сделать свой вывод. 
Извените, если резко. Но так уж оно есть на самом деле.

----------


## mishau_

Если моя точка зрения совпадает с точкой зрения профессионалов. Причем, с точкой зрения тех профессионалов, мнение которых я разделяю, то я считаю это очень хорошо. Кстати, "Коммерсантъ" я бы зарубежным не назвал.

----------


## Mikhail_S

> Если моя точка зрения совпадает с точкой зрения профессионалов. Причем, с точкой зрения тех профессионалов, мнение которых я разделяю, то я считаю это очень хорошо. Кстати, "Коммерсантъ" я бы зарубежным не назвал.

 По поводу "свободной прессы" уже давно сказано. Ее просто не существует. Просто есть те. кто в это искренне верит.
Два прекрасных примера тому:
1. Все помнят, как Буш в Ватикан ехал после самита? Тот самый инцидент с лимузинами? А все ли видели ,как его толпа чуть ли не порвала. когда он вылез из первого лимузина, чтобы поздороваться? Уверен, что никто. потому что "свободная" западная и российская пресса выполнила чью-то указивку - не показывать и не печатать.
2. Встреча Саркози с Путиным.
Все помнят, но все ли знают, до какой степени напился Саркази? В Германии об этом знают. Видать не успели запретить показывать или по другим причинам каким-то показали. 
Вот, какова степень цензуры. Считай просто - глобальная.

----------


## mishau_

Что-то я тут прочитал, вроде как властя в отместку за невыдачу виз закрыли вещание Би-би-си на FM?  http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/russia ... 952167.stm

----------


## Scorpio

The Times.
В деле Литвиненко названы еще четыре зараженных объекта 
Джилл Шерман  http://www.inopressa.ru/times/2007/08/1 ... 09/thefour  _Следы полония были обнаружены на 21 из 47 осмотренных объектов. В их числе два самолета, а также четыре места, которые прежде не назывались – там уровень заражения полонием-210 оказался весьма низким. Среди данных объектов оказался стриптиз-клуб Hey Jo, где часто бывают российские бизнесмены. Недавно этот клуб подал иск против решения властей запретить курение в общественных местах, тогда его интересы представляла адвокат Шери Бус (супруга Тони Блэра. – Прим. ред.).  
Кроме того, среди новых объектов оказались марокканский ресторан Dar Marrakesh, "мерседес" Литвиненко и серое такси, также "мерседес", из Лэмбета в Южном Лондоне.  
В "мужском клубе" Hey Jo следы полония были обнаружены на стульях, диванах и дверях отдельных кабинок. После была проведена очистка, призванная снизить концентрацию опасного вещества.  
Из марокканского ресторана были изъяты два предмета с высоким уровнем заражения – матерчатое покрытие трубки от кальяна и подушка. Высоким оказался уровень заражения в автомобиле Литвиненко, а из указанного такси пришлось изъять целый пакет различного мусора, чтобы снизить содержание полония до безопасного уровня._ 
И какая же связь между обнаруженными местами и известными нам фигурантами этого дела? Непонятно.

----------


## mishau_

Читая детективы, я не люблю заглядывать в конец. Поэтому у меня терпения хватит, как я надеюсь, посмотреть чем же закончится деле перед тем, как железный занавес снова закроется с нашей стороны.

----------


## Scorpio

Давно что-то не появлялось никаких новостей по этому делу.
Вот, решил добавить следующее:  *Дело Литвиненко: Россия наносит ответный удар*  http://www.inopressa.ru/times/2007/10/2 ... litvinenko 
Статья, как всегда, интересна, в основном совершенно шизофренической логикой британских СМИ:  _Представители Генпрокуратуры России сделали заявление, что в министерство внутренних дел Великобритании была отправлена бумага, в которой содержался положительный ответ на последний запрос английской стороны о помощи. Сотрудники Генпрокуратуры добавили, что российская сторона на протяжении 10 месяцев ждала ответа на запрос информации по делу Литвиненко. 
"Российской стороной сообщалось, что ходатайства носят срочный характер. Генеральная прокуратура Российской Федерации неоднократно просила Министерство внутренних дел Соединенного Королевства Великобритании и Северной Ирландии ускорить исполнение российских запросов... Несмотря на это до сих пор сведения по этим запросам от компетентных органов Соединенного Королевства Великобритании и Северной Ирландии в Генеральную прокуратуру Российской Федерации не поступили". 
В заявлении говорится, что следователи не имели возможности допросить врачей, которые лечили Литвиненко в больнице Барнет, а также в госпитале Юниверсити Колледж, где он умер 23 ноября. Российская прокуратура не получила ни копий акта вскрытия, ни результатов судебной экспертизы._ 
Т.е. демонстративный отказ британских СМИ от сотрудничества -- это, по видимому, и называется "Россия наносит ответный удар".  ::

----------


## Alexander

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Какая теория у вас с Березовским в этом деле. Почему именно он?   КВ, да нет никакой теории. Просто версии. Просмотрел архив Известий и попалась старенькая статья 2х-месячной давности. Посмотри, может понравится. http://www.izvestia.ru/investigation/article3099624/
> Вот еще одна неплохая. http://www.izvestia.ru/news/news121003/ 
> Что меня заставило улыбнуться в первой статье: _... рискнем предположить, что Скотленд-Ярд расследует дело в строгом соответствии со сценарием, разработанным в MI6. Делайте ставки, господа: весьма скоро мы услышим, что расследование Скотленд-Ярда оказалось "успешным и результативным". 
> Во-первых, будут назначены "виновные" (Луговой или Ковтун). Во-вторых, будет найдена страна - производитель полония-210: это конечно же Россия. Например, американские друзья-партнеры заявят британцам, что происхождение полония установлено (укажут какой-нибудь российский ядерный центр). В-третьих, будет назван главный заказчик убийства - российский президент. Для соблюдения приличия Скотленд-Ярд потребует выдачи российских граждан, подозреваемых в убийстве, заранее зная, что получит отказ в соответствии с российскими законами._ 
> 100% попадание. Не так ли?

 А вот еще факты поползли:  _ Бывший сотрудник ФСБ Александр Литвиненко, отравленный в Лондоне радиоактивным полонием, работал на британскую разведслужбу MI6, пишет в субботу газета The Daily Mail. 
Как стало известно изданию, ежемесячный гонорар Литвиненко составлял около двух тысяч фунтов. Эту информацию подтвердили источники как в дипломатических кругах, так и в спецслужбах.  
По некоторым данным, вербовкой Литвиненко занимался сэр Джон Скарлетт (John Scarlett), нанешний руководитель MI6, который ранее работал в Москве. Тот факт, что бывший подполковник ФСБ действительно сотрудничал с британской разведкой, может пролить свет на его загадочное убийство, подчеркивает газета._ http://lenta.ru/news/2007/10/27/spy/[/quote]

----------


## Alexander

in English http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/liv...n_page_id=1770

----------


## Scorpio

Угу, Александр, спасибо. (Сам хотел запостить про это, но меня опередили.  ::  )
Новость интересная. В смысле, не то, что Литвиненко сотрудничал с британской разведкой (этой новости сто лет в обед), а то, что по крайней мере там начали это осторожненько признавать. Этак они через год дозреют до признания, что они и Березовского завербовали (а Лугового и Жарко -- пытались).
Как говорится, лучше поздно, чем никогда.  ::

----------


## Scorpio

Давно что-то я не писал в эту тему. Вот хороший повод: интересный перевод на ИноСМИ появился:  *Если это возврат к 'холодной войне', то в этом есть и наша вина ("The Independent", Великобритания)* _Мэри Дежевски (Mary Dejevsky), 22 января 2008_  http://www.inosmi.ru/translation/239056.html 
Статью стоит почитать целиком. Для британских СМИ она вообще удивительно трезвая и умная.  ::  Но, если вас интересует "а причем здесь Литвиненко" -- а вот причем: 
Недовольство с обеих сторон затрудняет использование гибких подходов в других вопросах - особенно посреди полугодового избирательного сезона в России. Но как только министр иностранных дел намекнул о такой связи с убийством Литвиненко, другие высокопоставленные официальные лица России пообещали, что сразу после определения правового статуса Британского совета он сможет возобновить свою работу. Русские, со своей стороны, не меньше смущены и сбиты с толку поведением Британии. *Казалось, что прошлой зимой удалось заключить некую сделку.* Андрея Лугового, которого Скотланд-Ярд обвиняет в убийстве Литвиненко, экстрадировать не будут. А Борис Березовский, которого хочет заполучить Россия, останется жить в Лондоне. Отношения начали исправляться, приходя в то прохладное состояние, в котором они находились до убийства Литвиненко. 
Я тут специально выделил одну фразу, которая мне кажется ключевой. Какие будут мнения по этому поводу? Я бы высказал свое, но мне действительно интересно, все ли читают в статье (и особенно, в приведенном фрагменте) между строк то же, что и я.  ::

----------


## Scorpio

Увы, похоже что Литвиненко здесь окончательно стал никому не интересен.  ::  
Вот еще совершенно очаровательная статья:  *За что убили разведчика* ("The Guardian", Великобритания)  http://inosmi.ru/stories/06/11/20/3496/239190.html 
Одно название чего стоит -- он, оказывается, "разведчик"!
А уж содержание -- хоть стой, хоть падай. Песня!

----------


## Scorpio

Тряхнем стариной?  :: )  http://www.inosmi.ru/europe/20100208/158055894.html
BBC Russian, 08/02/2010  *Березовский судится с российской телекомпанией*  _В понедельник британский суд рассмотрит иск бизнесмена Бориса Березовского против Всероссийской государственной телерадиокомпании (ВГТРК), в котором опальный российский олигарх обвиняет телекомпанию в клевете.
Иск связан с интервью, которое дал в апреле 2007 года передаче "Вести недели" на канале РТР-Планета некто Владимир Терлюк.
Терлюк, названный в телепередаче Петром, утверждал, что Березовский несет ответственность за убийство экс-сотрудника российских спецслужб Александра Литвиненко._

----------


## mishau_

Если Кадыров выиграет свой иск, то я считаю, что и со стороный БАБа это будет справедливо. Если же нет, то посмеемся вместе. 
p.s. Немного отстал я от жизни, Кадыров свой иск отозвал.

----------


## mishau_

Бугага 
Телекомпания ВГТРК не признала решение лондонского суда, который обязал ее выплатить 150 тысяч фунтов стерлингов Борису Березовскому в качестве возмещения ущерба его деловой репутации, сообщает газета "Время новостей".  http://top.rbc.ru/politics/11/03/2010/378620.shtml

----------


## Ramil

> Бугага 
> Телекомпания ВГТРК не признала решение лондонского суда, который обязал ее выплатить 150 тысяч фунтов стерлингов Борису Березовскому в качестве возмещения ущерба его деловой репутации, сообщает газета "Время новостей".  http://top.rbc.ru/politics/11/03/2010/378620.shtml

 Зря они так, я бы на их месте согласился, только бы настоял на бы том, чтобы БАБ прибыл за "выигрышем" лично в офис ВГТРК )))

----------


## Basil77

> Зря они так, я бы на их месте согласился, только бы настоял на бы том, чтобы БАБ прибыл за "выигрышем" лично в офис ВГТРК )))

 А говорил, что эху не слушаешь.  ::  То же самое вчера Проханов в "Особом мнении" предложил.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Зря они так, я бы на их месте согласился, только бы настоял на бы том, чтобы БАБ прибыл за "выигрышем" лично в офис ВГТРК )))   А говорил, что эху не слушаешь.  То же самое вчера Проханов в "Особом мнении" предложил.

 Эху не слушаю, идея пришла в голову сама-собой.

----------


## Basil77

> Эху не слушаю, идея пришла в голову сама-собой.

 Верю, но тебе теперь всё равно не отвертеться от подозрения в плагиате  ::  :   

> Н.АСАДОВА: Ну, хорошо. Тогда вот что мне прокомментируйте. Значит, сегодня в Лондоне высокий суд справедливости удовлетворил иск Бориса Березовского к ВГТРК. Об этом сообщает агентство «Интерфакс». И по решению суда телерадиокомпания должна выплатить Березовскому 150 тысяч фунтов стерлингов. Ну, на что ВГТРК сказала, что будут обращаться в Страсбург. Хотя, насколько я знаю, в Страсбурге рассматриваются дела таким образом, что частное лицо или компания может обратиться в этот суд с жалобой на судебную систему той или иной страны. То есть это будет, условно, дело ВГТРК или какого-то конкретного человека против Великобритании. 
> А.ПРОХАНОВ: Мне кажется, это неверный подход. Все-таки, нашим людям, по существу очень хорошим людям, глубоким, таким, справедливым, честным и стратегически мыслящим не хватает фантазии. Я бы согласился на это решение. 
> Н.АСАДОВА: И выплатили бы 150 тысяч фунтов стерлингов? 
> А.ПРОХАНОВ: Я бы выплатил бы Березовскому эту сумму, но так, чтобы он получил их лично в Сбербанке. Приехал бы в Москву и получил их лично. Мы бы решили сразу огромное количество проблем. Мы бы решили проблему вердикта Лондонского суда, мы бы решили проблему Бориса Абрамовича Березовского, мы бы решили проблему вообще финансирования того, что мы называем борьбой с терроризмом. Вот, почему они не догадались? Поперли куда-то в Страсбург... «Да, приезжайте. Вот деньги, и мы готовы выплатить, но лично. Не через переводы, не доверенным лицам, а лично».

----------


## Scorpio

Идею Проханова (и Рамиля) целиком и полностью поддерживаю.  :: ) 
(А вообще, конечно, я тихо балдею от лондонских судов...)

----------


## Crocodile

> А.ПРОХАНОВ: Мне кажется, это неверный подход. Все-таки, нашим людям, по существу очень хорошим людям, глубоким, таким, справедливым, честным и стратегически мыслящим не хватает фантазии.

 Чё-то меня Проханов раздражает. Пургу какую-то популистскую гонит всё время. Ну нах БАБу 150 кусков? Он, небось, на адвокатов тамошних примерно столько и угрохал, чтобы "дать делу законный ход". А Прох "наших хороших, глубоких, честных, справедливых и стратегически мыслящих людей" всёж-таки исхитрился подлизнуть лишний раз. Мы в восхищении!!   ::

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Эхо Москвы  А.ПРОХАНОВ: Мне кажется, это неверный подход. Все-таки, нашим людям, по существу очень хорошим людям, глубоким, таким, справедливым, честным и стратегически мыслящим не хватает фантазии.   Чё-то меня Проханов раздражает. Пургу какую-то популистскую гонит всё время. Ну нах БАБу 150 кусков? Он, небось, на адвокатов тамошних примерно столько и угрохал, чтобы "дать делу законный ход". А Прох "наших хороших, глубоких, честных, справедливых и стратегически мыслящих людей" всёж-таки исхитрился подлизнуть лишний раз. Мы в восхищении!!

 Блин, Крок, сразу видно, что ты его не слушал. Он сказал это с явной иронией. В чём, в чём, а в задолизании его обвинить трудно. Я к Проханову и к его выступлениям отношусь с юмором, так как он сталинист и сторонник "сильной руки" и "имперской идеи". Многие его тезисы как будто взяты из книг Головачёва про современных светлых русских витязей, противостоящих чёрным коррупционерам и проклятым заграничным буржуинам, которых враг рода человеческого наслылает на Русь, как на последний оплот светлых сил на планете.   ::   Но что у него не отнять, так это чувста юмора и умения иронизировать, так что передачи с его участием всегда интересно слушать, в отличие от занудной болтовни каких-нибудь либеральных или прокремлёвских политологов.

----------


## Crocodile

> Многие его тезисы как будто взяты из книг [..]

 Я слушал некоторые его выступления, ну и несколько "К барьеру" с ним, разумеется. Меня раздражает не то, что он сталинист (да хоть сатанист), а то, каким образом он свою точку зрения доносит до окружающих. Знаешь, как после сахарной ваты - так сладенько, а потом всё нёбо колет. Insult to my intelligence, одним словом. А насчёт этой его идеи с БАБом, для лулзов в форуме приколоться - это ок, а тащиться с этим на радио - как-то беспонтово совсем. Ладно, *** с ним.    ::

----------


## Basil77

> Ладно, *** с ним.

 На том и порешили.  ::   Вообще Проханова, как и Бабу Леру, зовут на "единственное свободное электронное СМИ в России" (или как там Варавва его называет... не помню, что-то еврейское, короче), чтобы можно было сказать "у нас представлен весь политический спектр". По большому счёту их обоих надо в кунсткамеру свезти и выставлять, как динозавров, ибо радикализм, граничащий с неадекватностью (у бабы Леры, естественно в гораздо большей степени), просто патологичен.

----------

